# Make up gurus Gossip/Chat



## Jeannam2008

So here's where we can chit-chat about our favorite Youtube Makeup gurus. I love talking about them, gossip and what not. So let's begin!!!


----------



## keodi

I love watching raeview! very informative!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

haha finally a thread!  
I thin Josh/Petrilde is an amazing artist... a little standoffish, but his skills are amazing. I always wondered what his ethnicity is, I would have never guessed polish/middle eastern !!!!


----------



## knics33

Yayyy! Thanks for starting this thread Jeannam2008


----------



## ambicion6

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheQueenofEyeliner


i love her eye looks

and i love his stuff too, i've learned so much!
http://www.youtube.com/user/EnKoreMakeup


----------



## LouisLady

RICEBUNNY!!!! She was just a blogger then started to do tutorial videos on YT..

and NOW, she even recently became Lancome's official video makeup artist!

She's been doing a lot of things ever since she hopped on YT.

Also came out with her own skin care line last year called IQQU.


Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/ricebunny

her site:http://www.michellephan.com/

lancome: http://www.lancome-usa.com/beautyschool/faces-of-lancome/video-makeup-artist.aspx


wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Phan


----------



## simplygm819

I second that! I love ricebunny's videos!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

not a fan of michelle phan. her looks aren't good!! IMHO


----------



## tomz_grl

MichellePhan makes me feel like I'm on drugs when I watch her. Not a good feeling...


----------



## Jeannam2008

Makeupby TiffanyD is my absolute favorite now! I love her. I'm really loving her new blog channel. She's so funny. I love her neutral look to her outfits. I've never been big on pops of color and I usually just keep my outfits toned down and seeing her outfits or what you can see in her vids their very calm and also cute. I love her!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

I agree, Tiffany is my favorite for tutorials for sure. Her looks are very wearable, she explains things clearly and the video quality and lighting is awesome. PLUS, she's really sweet and I get the feeling that she is genuine...unlike some of the others.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I was waiting for this thread! Yaaay!


----------



## tomz_grl

^ I know! Where's all the gossip?????


----------



## My Purse Addiction

tomz_grl said:


> MichellePhan makes me feel like I'm on drugs when I watch her. Not a good feeling...


 
I agree! I can't watch her.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

tomz_grl said:


> MichellePhan makes me feel like I'm on drugs when I watch her. Not a good feeling...



LMAO I'm cracking up over here that's too funny!

 Speaking of gossip, do you guys read the reader's comments on these blogspots?
The ones about Kai and Pinkiecharm are LOL worthy...
http://unkn0wncritic.blogspot.com/2010/03/good-morning-america.html


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, I read them.  I have learned some interesting things from that blog.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

LOL what have you learned? DISH!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Gossip! I like to gossip about Blair and Elle, speaking of where did they go in the youtube world? And I wish I had the money to just jet off to LA for a few days of NYC.  ...


----------



## choozen1ne

oh I love that blog some interesting things about some of the beauty gurus


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

I just came across this... doesn't this video remind you guys of Juicystar07's amiclub video? total commercial. I use to like fafinette but she never does tutorials anymore! What gives?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFM3xlefJWE


----------



## Jeannam2008

I love this blog now!!!! big fail on blair and elle. lol. I don't think I'd be leaving high school to make videos! too many memories missing out on
from the blog, my favorite part "The segment basically showed Lisa and Lizzy for what they really are - obnoxious, greedy, money hungry snobs."


----------



## ChristyR143

Did y'all see the video clip of Elle pretending to forget "Super Bowl" twice?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_cniN7FUZE

I don't understand...why would she want to pretend like she's ditzy?  She made the video private right after uploading it and then said that youtube took it down for copyright issues. I guess maybe she didn't realize she forgot to edit one of those out.  A few people asked her about it and she blocked them. Again...why?? Why not just be honest?


----------



## Jeannam2008

ChristyR143 said:


> Did y'all see the video clip of Elle pretending to forget "Super Bowl" twice?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_cniN7FUZE
> 
> I don't understand...why would she want to pretend like she's ditzy?  She made the video private right after uploading it and then said that youtube took it down for copyright issues. I guess maybe she didn't realize she forgot to edit one of those out.  A few people asked her about it and she blocked them. Again...why?? Why not just be honest?



HAHA! I was just watching that on the blog posted on here. I love it so much


----------



## LAltiero85

I LOVE this thread!!! I'm sooooo obsessed w/ YouTube makeup tutorials and makeup hauls...my favorite makeup guru is definitely Michele1218 
http://www.youtube.com/user/michele1218
She's ADORABLE and seems so sweet!


----------



## keodi

ChristyR143 said:


> I agree, Tiffany is my favorite for tutorials for sure. Her looks are very wearable, she explains things clearly and the video quality and lighting is awesome. PLUS, she's really sweet and I get the feeling that she is genuine...unlike some of the others.


 
agreed! I love her videos! she's definately a great teacher


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Jeannam2008 said:


> HAHA! I was just watching that on the blog posted on here. I love it so much



uggghh I wish the elle and blair sensation would just GO AWAY

So like her to block someone LOL who does that?


----------



## babieejae1101

I personally like Kandee Johnson's tutorials. I think they're really informative and I really like some of her makeup ideas!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jeannam2008 said:


> Gossip! I like to gossip about Blair and Elle, speaking of where did they go in the youtube world? And I wish I had the money to just jet off to LA for a few days of NYC.  ...



lmao

Were they really on Good Morning America? I hate the show, so I refuse to watch but if I knew they were on it, it would have been worth a watch.

It was about their Forever 21 Haul or something?


----------



## tomz_grl

MsWestchesterNY said:


> LMAO I'm cracking up over here that's too funny!
> 
> Speaking of gossip, do you guys read the reader's comments on these blogspots?
> The ones about Kai and Pinkiecharm are LOL worthy...
> http://unkn0wncritic.blogspot.com/2010/03/good-morning-america.html


 
I had read one of the posts on that blog before but didn't realize there were other posts. That one chick with the electric blue shadow all over her lower lid...WOW...


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Trolley-Dolly said:


> lmao
> 
> Were they really on Good Morning America? I hate the show, so I refuse to watch but if I knew they were on it, it would have been worth a watch.
> 
> It was about their Forever 21 Haul or something?



Yea forever 21 followed them around to do a segment on haul videos online. I think that's where their agent came into play, giving them more exposure. The best part of that segment was when the journalist was like 'um, so Blair quit high school so she can SHOP?!?!"



tomz_grl said:


> I had read one of the posts on that blog before but didn't realize there were other posts. That one chick with the electric blue shadow all over her lower lid...WOW...



 The comments about Irene/Pinkiecharm are...ehhh
I mean I understand why people think she's a bitach because of her little disclaimer before all of her videos. But I would do it too, so many times I'd watch a video and they'll be comments like " How much would this cost in Norway?" "What kind of color is that?" When  you can find all this out by searching yourselves.

 On the other hand, I've seen her reply to people's comments, and they weren't very nice. Remember Nikki20sixx video calling out the "gurus" Irene was all over the comments, harrasing people -_-


----------



## tomz_grl

^I've never watched Irene...I was just SHOCKED at the all over blue eyeshadow. Her makeup is not guruish (yes, I made that up  )if you know what I mean.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I understand how people think Irene is a biatch. I kinda think she is too lol.

I unsubscibed to her, mainly because she goes on and on and on and on and on and on and on about products. I mean seriously how long can anyone talk about a smackers lipbalm for? And the products that she buys are really childish.


----------



## tomz_grl

I just spent WAY too much time reading that blog... :shame:
The post about that guy that created FB profiles as girls...OMG!!!!!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

*tomz_grl
* did u mean the blue shadow that the Stila makeup artist put on her? HOT MESS


I never subbed but I sometimes don't like watching reviews like come on one time she spent like 2 minutes talking about the plastic on one of the Stila quads -_-. I kind of understand what you mean about the childish thing 

What about  Fafinette and angeec03?(sp is wrong) anyone like them?


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

sorrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
doule post


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

tomz_grl said:


> I just spent WAY too much time reading that blog... :shame:
> The post about that guy that created FB profiles as girls...OMG!!!!!



OMG I saw that one too! Like seriosly, WHO DOES THAT? What a pervy creep that's so disturbing.

Wait... I did that once to friend request an ex boyfriend


----------



## ChristyR143

gu·ru  (gr, g-r)
n. pl. gu·rus
1. Hinduism & Tibetan Buddhism A personal spiritual teacher.
2.
a. A teacher and guide in spiritual and philosophical matters.
*b. A trusted counselor and adviser; a mentor.
3.
a. A recognized leader in a field: the guru of high finance.
b. An acknowledged and influential advocate, as of a movement or idea
*

You know what bugs me about a lot of these 'guru's'? Calling yourself a 'guru' when all you do is haul videos and reviews. I'm sorry, but showing off the shiz you bought (or were sent) and giving your opinion of it does NOT a 'guru' make!


----------



## LAltiero85

ChristyR143 said:


> gu·ru  (gr, g-r)
> n. pl. gu·rus
> 1. Hinduism & Tibetan Buddhism A personal spiritual teacher.
> 2.
> a. A teacher and guide in spiritual and philosophical matters.
> *b. A trusted counselor and adviser; a mentor.
> 3.
> a. A recognized leader in a field: the guru of high finance.
> b. An acknowledged and influential advocate, as of a movement or idea
> *
> 
> You know what bugs me about a lot of these 'guru's'? Calling yourself a 'guru' when all you do is haul videos and reviews. I'm sorry, but showing off the shiz you bought (or were sent) and giving your opinion of it does NOT a 'guru' make!


LOL! Agreed!!! Though it's definitely a guilty pleasure of mine to watch people's haul videos...but I HATE when it's like a commercial.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Lmao Christy! I agree!

Which video does Irene have the hot eyeshadow in?


----------



## tomz_grl

ChristyR143 said:


> gu·ru (gr, g-r)
> n. pl. gu·rus
> 1. Hinduism & Tibetan Buddhism A personal spiritual teacher.
> 2.
> a. A teacher and guide in spiritual and philosophical matters.
> *b. A trusted counselor and adviser; a mentor.*
> *3.*
> *a. A recognized leader in a field: the guru of high finance.*
> *b. An acknowledged and influential advocate, as of a movement or idea*
> 
> 
> You know what bugs me about a lot of these 'guru's'? Calling yourself a 'guru' when all you do is haul videos and reviews. I'm sorry, but showing off the shiz you bought (or were sent) and giving your opinion of it does NOT a 'guru' make!


 
Someone needs to send that pronunciation to Lisa aka "Elle".


----------



## tomz_grl

LAltiero85 said:


> LOL! Agreed!!! Though it's definitely a guilty pleasure of mine to watch people's haul videos...but I HATE when it's like a commercial.


 
I like haul videos too. Most of the time, it's stuff I would NEVER buy, but they're fun to watch sometimes.


----------



## ChristyR143

Oh I like the hauls too! They are fun!



tomz_grl said:


> Someone needs to send that pronunciation to Lisa aka "Elle".



Right on...along with how to pronounce "eSpecially", instead of "eXpecially".   Every time she says that I seriously want to smack her! It drives me insane!!


----------



## knics33

tomz_grl said:


> MichellePhan makes me feel like I'm on drugs when I watch her. Not a good feeling...



hahaha! Any time I have tried to watch her I always end up in a trance and then snap out of it somewhere in the middle of the tutorial when the cheese factor gets too high. I would probably subscribe to her if she wasn't so "la la land" with everything...


----------



## declaredbeauty

ChristyR143 said:


> gu·ru  (gr, g-r)
> n. pl. gu·rus
> 1. Hinduism & Tibetan Buddhism A personal spiritual teacher.
> 2.
> a. A teacher and guide in spiritual and philosophical matters.
> *b. A trusted counselor and adviser; a mentor.
> 3.
> a. A recognized leader in a field: the guru of high finance.
> b. An acknowledged and influential advocate, as of a movement or idea
> *
> 
> You know what bugs me about a lot of these 'guru's'? Calling yourself a 'guru' when all you do is haul videos and reviews. I'm sorry, but showing off the shiz you bought (or were sent) and giving your opinion of it does NOT a 'guru' make!




Thank you!!!!!111


----------



## knics33

MsWestchesterNY said:


> OMG I saw that one too! Like seriosly, WHO DOES THAT? What a pervy creep that's so disturbing.
> 
> *Wait... I did that once to friend request an ex boyfriend*



 hahahahaha! Girl, you crack me up!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> Oh I like the hauls too! They are fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Right on...along with how to pronounce "eSpecially", instead of "eXpecially".   Every time she says that I seriously want to smack her! It drives me insane!!





Did you see her video when she went over how she pronounces things? She totally skipped "eXpecially" ush:


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

LMAO OMG did anyone read the new blog entry? I have no idea who natneagle is, but I'm cracking up over here about the people who read the blog sabotaging her Bobbi Brown contest entry...so who exactly is she?

LOL @ *Trolley* I can't stand when people pronounce it like that, EXspecially, when people say 'espresso' like 'expresso'


----------



## Megs

Does YouTube deem someone a guru or does someone deem themselves one? Just wondering!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

You know what, that's a good question!^
I think both youtube and the "gurus" deem themselves gurus. Whenever I hear that word, IDK why, but I think of Suze Orman


----------



## *Jem*

Megs said:


> Does YouTube deem someone a guru or does someone deem themselves one? Just wondering!



Themselves! its ridiculous. 



I am so happy this thread is here. now off to read the blog that was posted


----------



## Jeannam2008

It think once they think of themselves as "gurus" or how Elle (or Lisa her real name) says it "Garoos" something along those lines. Anyways.... I think once they think of themselves as gurus everything goes to their heads, and their videos begin to suck!!!

Blair used to have good tutorial videos, I watched her very first ones, but now she's just stuck up and snoopy'ish like. I hate it. And it's all about the products now, wheres the tutorials. That's why I watch them.... well not anymore, Makeupby TiffanyD is my #1.


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLrRTHRgo2o

oh noes they didn't.

edt:
oh, and i love blair, irene, and Elle. Top 5 favorite gurus. Idc if they are fake, they are fun to watch. haha.


----------



## sjunky13

Re : The current Custom and her jewelry. You can PM me for info. I know someone who knows the designer (vendor). She  (LT)has spoken about the CCustom and has told us what she sells the necklaces for at wholesale prices. I feel like the videos were like QVC. Not my style. But those that like them. Watch and enjoy.


----------



## cheburashka

sjunky13 said:


> Re : The current Custom and her jewelry. You can PM me for info. I know someone who knows the designer (vendor). She (LT)has spoken about the CCustom and has told us what she sells the necklaces for at wholesale prices. I feel like the videos were like QVC. Not my style. But those that like them. Watch and enjoy.


 

I unsubsribed because I was sick of her pushing her jewelry in every video. Another thing that bothered me greatly about her blog and videos is she would make a video and say - swatches would be up shortly and never put them up on her blog like promised. After that happened like 15 times I was sick of it - now her whole entire blog is just selling jewelry and stuff they have at the store - B-O-R-I-N-G.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Some of the comments on that site about Irene (aka pinkiecharm) are downright RUDE. I don't care if people say things about someone's personality... but to bash their appearance? UNCALLED FOR!


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Did you see her video when she went over how she pronounces things? She totally skipped "eXpecially" ush:



No! I guess I missed that one. I'll have to go back and look...



Megs said:


> Does YouTube deem someone a guru or does someone deem themselves one? Just wondering!



I'm fairly certain they deem themselves one.


----------



## ChristyR143

sjunky13 said:


> Re : The current Custom and her jewelry. You can PM me for info. I know someone who knows the designer (vendor). She  (LT)has spoken about the CCustom and has told us what she sells the necklaces for at wholesale prices. I feel like the videos were like QVC. Not my style. But those that like them. Watch and enjoy.



Please feel free to share here! I don't think there would be anything wrong with it! Unless for some reason you just don't feel comfortable with it.

I will tell you who I used to LOVE and got super turned off by, and that is MakeupEnvy (Danica). She's such a talented artist and had a good 20 or so really neat tutorials up. Then she launched that "Lights Camera Makeup" e-book thing, which was basically all just tips on how to become a successful 'guru' using youtube. I think she was charging $20-something for it? Lollipop26 actually did a blog post about it, basically chiding the fact that Danica was charging people for the information (she never mentioned Danica's name, but it was very obvious who she was talking about) which I agree it's totally lame.  Anyway, not too long after that, she took a hiatus from youtube, she took a good portion of her tutorials down, and she's since come back, but only 2 of the recent videos have been tutorials, the rest are all product reviews, which she never did before. It's a real bummer. She seems to have totally sold out. Very disappointing!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

PrettyInPink said:


> Some of the comments on that site about Irene (aka pinkiecharm) are downright RUDE. I don't care if people say things about someone's personality... but to bash their appearance? UNCALLED FOR!



Agreed. I'm not too fond of Irene but I honestly expected those comments, of course they would bash her appearence. They also keep calling natneagle(whoever that is) fat. Even after she lost like 60 lbs (I think, I skimmed thru the comments)


----------



## PrettyInPink

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Agreed. I'm not too fond of Irene but I honestly expected those comments, of course they would bash her appearence. They also keep calling natneagle(whoever that is) fat. Even after she lost like 60 lbs (I think, I skimmed thru the comments)



Yep... also TOTALLY UNCALLED FOR! Obviously the owner of that site (and most of the commenters) are immature and childish. People should NEVER be bashed about how they look. Personality bashing is a totally different story.

People CHOOSE how they act. They cannot choose their appearances!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

I'm loving how the commenters are coming up with all these crazy ideas though. The new rumor seems to be that Lisa and Elizabeth are going to be in some show with Katherine McPhee, which is why they moved to LA.
 I forgot who she was until I saw her on Blair/Elizabeth's Youtube!


----------



## PrettyInPink

MsWestchesterNY said:


> I'm loving how the commenters are coming up with all these crazy ideas though. The new rumor seems to be that Lisa and Elizabeth are going to be in some show with Katherine McPhee, which is why they moved to LA.
> I forgot who she was until I saw her on Blair/Elizabeth's Youtube!



I didn't know they are actually MOVING to LA? Interesting!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ I don't think I believe they are moving to LA. What would they need to move for? And I thought "Blair" was in Highschool...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

*Jem* said:


> _Themselves! its ridiculous.
> _
> 
> 
> I am so happy this thread is here. now off to read the blog that was posted


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> *Please feel free to share here! I don't think there would be anything wrong with it!* Unless for some reason you just don't feel comfortable with it.



I agree, post here if you wish to.

It's also not Lorraine's company. Her Mom and Dad own a company called Exit Art, it's located about 15 minutes from where I live. It's a pricey store but they sell good brands.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Trolley-Dolly said:


> ^ I don't think I believe they are moving to LA. What would they need to move for? And I thought "Blair" was in Highschool...


  She's "home schooled" which is lame (I think), b/c you're missing out on Prom, Homecoming, an actual graduation. But that must not be important to those money hungry snobs


----------



## bonchicgenre

Just reading this whole thread makes me want to delete my YT. I only just started and have no interest in being famous or anything of the sort but seeing some of the comments on here just goes to show that people are jealous.
I work and go to school full time so for my making videos was something to do as a stress relief but this thread makes me question that.
If you don't like them, why do you care so much about gossip surrounding them or continue to watch them? I have never understood people's obsession to bash others.


----------



## tomz_grl

^It's gossip... If you aren't one of the ones being gossiped about, then there shouldn't be a problem. Just my opinion though...


----------



## ChristyR143

Well, you can't expect to put yourself out there and not have people talk about you - both the good and the bad. Just kinda goes with the territory, you know? So if you don't want people discussing you, then yeah, maybe you shouldn't do youtube videos.


----------



## bonchicgenre

^Nope I don't get gossiped about  
I'm not well known, I do my videos for me. I just am surprised by some of the comments about the "gurus" because I don't think anyone knows them personally. My friends say I'm the same on YT as I am in person and I don't plan on lying about things...who cares how old you are or your name, you can look up up that on my facebook!


----------



## PrettyInPink

^ As with anything in the entertainment industry (and yes... Youtube is part of the entertainment industry) ... when you put yourself out there, be prepared for there to be "haters," or EVEN just people who don't like you for no apparent reason at all! It's part of the business. If people can't handle it ... they've clearly made the wrong decision to start making videos. 

Alright... I'm going to step on my soapbox for a few minutes here! 

I am ALSO more than a little annoyed at the whole "Elle/Lisa" and "Blair/Elizabeth" controversy. REALLY? Why are people upset about them lying about their names? WHO CARES! The whole name thing is just a drop in the bucket. I go by PrettyInPink on this forum, but... that sure as HELL isn't my real name.  I also go my Miss C---- at my workplace. My friends call me Lauren and my family calls me Lo. HOLY CRAP... I have 4 different names!  Maybe I'm a liar and maybe nothing I say is true?  

Seriously... the only thing I care about when it comes to these sisters is getting great makeup tips. Who CARES if they've made money in the process of doing something they love? I love to teach... and I make money doing it. Should I be tarred and feathered for that? I wish them NOTHING but success.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ LOL!

Yeah, you know, I really think the whole name issue would have been a NON issue, had they handled it better when it first became known that their names were not Elle and Blair. I don't go by my birth name either...I NEVER have, not even as a little girl. But I really think where they messed up was when they first got called out on it, instead of making a video or blog post or whatever, saying 'Okay, we didn't think this was an issue since so many people go by nicknames, but here's the deal...", they insisted that Elle and Blair were in fact their real names, and went so far as to start blocking people and stuff (and from what I've seen/heard they threatened a couple of people with a lawsuit or something?) 

Anyway, we do need to remember that these girls are young...so I think the problem is that they didn't really know HOW to deal with it, so they just did the best they could at the time.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

bonchicgenre said:


> Just reading this whole thread makes me want to delete my YT. I only just started and have no interest in being famous or anything of the sort but seeing some of the comments on here just goes to show that people are jealous.
> I work and go to school full time so for my making videos was something to do as a stress relief but this thread makes me question that.
> If you don't like them, why do you care so much about gossip surrounding them or continue to watch them? I have never understood people's obsession to bash others.



We're not talking about you, so what does your thinking about deleting your Youtube have to do with anything.

I'm sorry, if anyone in here is bashing or being obsessive, please speak up now!
I was under the impression we were just chatting about factual things that are going on, but maybe I'm delusional.


----------



## djrr

i like michell phan's tutorials, it's just fun to watch, she does dramatic make-up sometimes, but i think it's ok, becuz after all there's just so much you can do about regular/wearable make up, it's just interesting to see how creative she can get with different themes. her voice is also very sweet and she is cute! and her video is pretty HQ.


----------



## CreamPuffer

I personally really love the girls of pixiwoo, both are amazing girls and make-up artists.    Best on youtube in my opinion.  Their brother's girlfriend, pixi2woo is amazing as well.  Also, glitterdolz7 is so lovely. All 4 girls seem to be very sweet and have great personalities.  

I used to like Kandee but I've been really turned off by her shadiness recently.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Trolley-Dolly said:


> ^ I don't think I believe they are moving to LA. What would they need to move for? And I thought "Blair" was in Highschool...



Its probably based on one of her videos she said she had to be done with her highschooling by May because of some big new thing she is doing. Probably why she has not been making many videos lately, too busy getting her schooling done.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I hear soooo much about pixiwoo, good things! And I always forget to look that name up when I'm on YT to check them out. I have to do that lol.


----------



## airborne




----------



## sjunky13

Can someone PM me the blog everyone is talking about?  I wanna see if my friend is mentioned on there.


----------



## ChristyR143

Here you go, sjunky13 - http://unkn0wncritic.blogspot.com/


----------



## sjunky13

ChristyR143 said:


> Here you go, sjunky13 - http://unkn0wncritic.blogspot.com/


 Thanks, someone PMed me the link. Wow! I dont even know the people that were talked about. But it was MEAN!  Calling the lady fat and bashing her. Its not a chat , but a bash. I didnt read the comments as I were told they were really cruel. I dont mind saying i dont like someone or stop watching because of. but this was just unreal. They hate everyone there. haha.


----------



## airborne

ive just started watchn the "whats in my bag" and the "bag collection" reveals...awesome!


----------



## ChristyR143

I agree...there are some REALLY mean people posting on that blog. It's one thing to discuss personalities and things, it's a whole other thing to bag on someone because of their looks, weight or whatever.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MsWestchesterNY said:


> We're not talking about you, so what does your thinking about deleting your Youtube have to do with anything.
> 
> I'm sorry, if anyone in here is bashing or being obsessive, please speak up now!
> I was under the impression we were just chatting about factual things that are going on, but maybe I'm delusional.



This is called a chat thread. We can discuss anything we want as far as I'm concerened, may that be gossip or factual things.

There is no need to be offended by anything in this thead.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jeannam2008 said:


> She's "home schooled" which is lame (I think), b/c you're missing out on Prom, Homecoming, an actual graduation. But that must not be important to those money hungry snobs



LOL! 

Don't your parents have to be teachers to be home schooled?


----------



## airborne

i know right ...it's crazy b/c ive actually read some of the comments and it's truly pathetic ...some of these things people say on there are just mean... and doesn't make sense for no apparent reason at all...just to be mean....like WTF..like why cant we all just be happy for one another...


ChristyR143 said:


> I agree...there are some REALLY mean people posting on that blog. It's one thing to discuss personalities and things, it's a whole other thing to bag on someone because of their looks, weight or whatever.


----------



## airborne

..oops sorry for getting off station...but yeah love the make up hauls too


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> LOL!
> 
> Don't your parents have to be teachers to be home schooled?



Actually no, you don't have to have any qualifications to home school your kids. You purchase the curriculum and just follow it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Wow! That's interesting to know... ush:

Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp45M8zOMPs On this video it says that Blair "had to leave highschool because she was attracting too much attention"
Yeah right, doesn't she live in a "small town"...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOL!!

Did y'all see the Good Morning America thing about Elle and Blair (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp45M8zOMPs).

Blair claims that she would NEVER review something she didn't spend her own money on - Lie alert!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^In her latest video "Where Has She Been" (I'm guilty...I watched it, haha)
She made a comment back about what the 2 women on the Good Morning show said about her and being homeschooled. I think she commented about something else they said, but I don't remember.

And poor Roo (her other dog) she shoves Teddy in front of the camera say how she missed him and is glad to be back home with him...hello! What about Roo? He's kinda been shoved off to the side now that the new puppies taken over his spot. I feel bad for him. I'd love them equally! lol 
^That's so totally random!!!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

LOL the way the reporters talked about it was like " are we really doing a segment on girls shopping?"...priceless.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^


----------



## *Jem*

Totally selfish request but I wish MakeupbyTiffanyD would do more videos! I feel like she used to post more


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Ditto

I wish she would do more vlog videos too!


----------



## ChristyR143

Well, she has been moving and hasn't posted a lot in a while because of that (getting packed up, actually moving, getting the new house set up, etc.) I have a feeling once she's settled in she'll go back to posting as much as she used to.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I like the lighting on her new video


----------



## Jeannam2008

^Yes I hope once she's all settled in she gets back to doing more videos. I miss her! And I can't wait to see her new set up for filming and doing makeup


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Did you see her HUGE train case!? Amazing


----------



## bethann

I really enjoy watching her. I just subscribed in the past few months and she talked in one video how she used to be a teacher. Does anyone know what she does now? I thought she might be a full time makeup artist...


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, she is. I wish she would talk more about her jobs, show pics, etc.


----------



## *Jem*

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Did you see her HUGE train case!? Amazing




Yep! I was totally checking it out.  I want to know what's in it. 




ChristyR143 said:


> Yeah, she is. I wish she would talk more about her jobs, show pics, etc.




Me too! Who does she do makeup for now? I'm thinking she doesn't work for a counter.


----------



## ChristyR143

I'm pretty sure she freelances.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeah I think she is a freelancer.

She said a while back that she would post videos on what was inside her train case


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

bethann said:


> I really enjoy watching her. I just subscribed in the past few months and she talked in one video how she used to be a teacher. Does anyone know what she does now? I thought she might be a full time makeup artist...



She was training to be a teacher but she either dropped out or graduated and left it at that. I'm not sure


----------



## ChristyR143

Honestly, I get the feeling that she doesn't really *have* to work. I think her husband's family owns a business and he works for/with them.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ I agree. He must earn a lot of money, they have a nice house, she buys a lot of nice PRICEY things ie Louis Vuitton etc. IMO I don't think she is the main income provider.


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, I think so too. Lucky girl!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## *Jem*

I agree. Must be nice. Wish it was me!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I don't know about you guys, but I find it hard to follow Lorraine's follow me videos!


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, me too...they make my head hurt!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOL, they do. When she began uploading them I watched them all, but now the videos all seem the same, like she does the same thing EVERY day!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Does anyone know what age Tiffanyd is?


----------



## ChristyR143

I believe she is 25 or 26.


----------



## *Jem*

Trolley-Dolly said:


> LOL, they do. When she began uploading them I watched them all, but now the videos all seem the same, like she does the same thing EVERY day!



She does! but i like being nosy and seeing other peoples lives.


----------



## ellacoach

I end up fast forwarding thru much of Lorraine's day in the life vids...especially when she's at the store...


----------



## cheburashka

ellacoach said:


> I end up fast forwarding thru much of Lorraine's day in the life vids...especially when she's at the store...


 

I can barely get through it because she's always pushing those necklaces and bracelets. It's like she used to casually mention them, now she talks about them all the time.

BTW, is she and Clay dating ?


----------



## *Jem*

cheburashka said:


> I can barely get through it because she's always pushing those necklaces and bracelets. It's like she used to casually mention them, now she talks about them all the time.
> 
> BTW, is she and Clay dating ?



The pushing thing is geting a little annoying. Her and her mom talking is hilarious though. They should just set up an online store and be done with it. Its almost like an infomercial with her pushing products every 5 seconds.

I think they were dating, but she hasnt mentioned him lately. idk


Also does anyone noticed that when Lorraine faces the camera, she always tilts her head down and looks up? kinda like trying to be sexy? maybe its just me. lol


----------



## ellacoach

cheburashka said:


> BTW, is she and Clay dating ?


 
I'm not 100% sure , but I don't think they are together anymore...I was wondering the same thing, and checked out his Twitter and he's not following her anymore.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

According to Lorraine's facebook, she is single.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Anyone notice how on Blair's birthday haul video she NEVER showed the inside of the card, maybe I'm weird but after a little investigating I have came to a conclusion that Blair is hiding something  lol...


----------



## ChristyR143

Uh....SPILL!


----------



## *Jem*

dude! SPILL!!

watching the video now....


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Well I don't know anything factual LOL, this is just me being cynical basically, anyway y'all are gona think I'm a weirdo but whatever 

Anyway, going back to the whole Lisa/Elizabeth junk came about I think it could be true. Maybe her birthday cards were personal, but she could at least have shown one card to see if it said To Blair or whatever. Also going by all the evidence of their "secret" I think she is definatley hiding something. I don't really care if her name isn't really Blair, what bugs me is the way that her and Elle have handled everything regarding the situation  just my opinion


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Of course she's hiding something, she doesn't want to be bombarded with "hate mail" I think. She got other, more expensive stuff, but she most likely doesn't want to show it because ppl will call her "spoiled"

So yea, I looooovvveee reading the comments on the blog. But I'm starting to think some people are obsessive. Someone actually looked up the info on where they live, like the selling price, location, full house pics ( all I think is pub record, but still) and posted in the comment section, how stalkerish is that>!>!>!>!


----------



## *Jem*

^^^

I can't people would post that info. Really stalkerish


----------



## sunshine16

I love Elle and Blair! I'm fully aware they get paid for their reviews but I don't see what's so wrong with that. I might be watching an 'advertisement' but i find it entertaining and fun to watch, i'm happy they get paid. Good or them  I'd love to be in their position! 
They probably are hiding stuff, but i don't mind, noone is entitled to know their real names or where they live Does it really matter? I don't know I feel like people feel like they have a 'right' to know. 
Though in saying that, i find it very hard to believe that what Blair showed in her birthday haul was all she got. It's her prerogative though, I just wish she'd have shown everything cause I was interested. She shouldn't have to worry about people being jealous she's spoilt. Since when did being spoilt become a bad thing? As long as you appreciate it and don't expect, it's lovely your family and friends want to make your day special 
Rant over! haha.

I love tiffanyd! She's so funny and gorgeous! Her video quality is excellent which makes watching her videos really enjoyable. She has some of the best tut's on youtube IMO. I don't even like watching tutorials (would much rather watch a haul, reveiw or vlog. tutorials bore me!) but I always watch hers 

Does anyone else watch meganheartsmakeup? IF you don't, get on it! She does lots of fashion videos too which I love. Her tutorials suck, but as I said i'm not much on tutorials so I don't mind. Thought if spoilt teenagers get you riled up, stay well away. It is obvious she comes from a very wealthy family, I don't think she comes across as snobby though. She acknowledges she is well off, but doesn't brag.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I don't get how you are spoiled because you got a birthday card?


----------



## canada's

sunshine16 said:


> They probably are hiding stuff, but i don't mind, noone is entitled to know their real names or where they live Does it really matter? I don't know I feel like people feel like they have a 'right' to know.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else watch meganheartsmakeup? IF you don't, get on it! She does lots of fashion videos too which I love. Her tutorials suck, but as I said i'm not much on tutorials so I don't mind. Thought if spoilt teenagers get you riled up, stay well away. It is obvious she comes from a very wealthy family, I don't think she comes across as snobby though. She acknowledges she is well off, but doesn't brag.



part of the appeal and mass success of many of the gurus is they relate to the every day girl. this is especially true of elle/blair/lisa/elizabeth/whatever-the-f. of course with the disposable income that they didn't earn (prior to YT success), upscale cars, etc. they DO NOT relate to the every day girl. it's for this reason they don't want people knowing their financial situation, etc. there's enough crap out now that it's just like, own it. don't yap that you starved and saved for your macbook. 

meganheartsmakeup is the perfect example of a child who is well-off and owns it (yet she never comes off as spoiled). yeah, her parents buy her $500+ sephora splurges in one go, so what? the difference is she doesn't pop up gabbing that she saved from this job and that job in order to buy whatever overpriced makeup everyone is loving atm.

meganheartsmakeup is a great example for young girls. she deals with a lot of confidence issues, and is up front and real about it. blair is so disconnected during videos and it shows. it's more like watching a tv show than a regular girl making makeup videos, which is the appeal of YT videos in the first place.


----------



## *Jem*

^^

Well said


----------



## sunshine16

Canada, i do get where your coming from with Blair and Elle. It is obvious their family is well off. I believe their dad is a dr. so it goes without saying they're going to be fairly wealthy. Maybe they should own it, but by the same token I saw Elle getting hate the other day on her Easter haul because her parents bought her OPI for easter. When people start acting like someone is 'spoilt' because they recieve $10 nail polish for a holiday I do understand why they're reluctant to show wealth.

Trolley, I'm not saying she's spoilt because she received a card, I've watched juicystar for a long time and it's fairly obvious her parents are quite generous with both her and Elle. She recieved a LV for her 15th birthday. In my opinion, that is spoilt.
What I was saying was I don't believe she showed everything she received for her birthday for fear of copping hate.

Hope all that made sense


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MsWestchesterNY said:


> She got other, more expensive stuff, but she most likely doesn't want to show it because ppl will call her "spoiled"



How do you know that?


----------



## canada's

sunshine16 said:


> but by the same token I saw Elle getting hate the other day on her Easter haul because her parents bought her OPI for easter. When people start acting like someone is 'spoilt' because they recieve $10 nail polish for a holiday I do understand why they're reluctant to show wealth.



yes, i agree with you, but the other side of the coin is this is the backlash for not owning it. people become annoyed when things are as clear as day, yet someone refuses to acknowledge those facts.


----------



## ChristyR143

I can understand the annoyance...really.  But we have to remember, Elle and Blair are really young. I can imagine they are handling it the best they know how. Yes, they could be doing a better job, but if I look back to my early twenties and (yikes!) late teens, there are soooooo many things I would have done differently. I would imagine that 5-10 years down the road when they look back and this whole you-tube thing, they are going to cringe at some of the mistakes they made along the way.  It's just life. 

To be totally honest, there are only a VERY small number of you-tubers that I truly trust for honest reviews anyway.  They are: TiffanyD, LisaSz09, Sardun1, and gossmakeupartist, and lolllipop26.  Oh and pixiwoo, although they very very rarely do actual reviews. The rest, I just take with a LARGE grain of salt and use mostly for the entertainment factor.


----------



## *Jem*

I dont believe the whole "they are so young" argument at all. Elle is college age and Blair is well into her teens. They know right from wrong

They are smart enough to have an agent and smart enough to bargain to get paid to do reviews on products. Their mom appears to be heavily involved with them as well and she should have directed them to be honest. I beleve any good parent would have done the same. (not saying their mom is a bad parent) They have had many opportunities to come clean about a lot of things and instead they have continued to lie or just avoid. It all goes back to what canada's said.


----------



## ChristyR143

Elle is 21 and Blair is 17.  Still pretty much just kids in my eyes. (I am almost 35).

I'm not completely disagreeing with you at all...OF COURSE they know right from wrong!  And yes, it does seem that their mom is involved on some level. However, if they are like *most* 17 and 21 year olds, I would venture to guess that they think they know everything and that their mother knows pretty much nothing. Good grief, I know I sure thought I had it aaaallllll figured out when I was that age and that my parents were blithering idiots! Who knows if their mom is telling them they are doing it right or wrong? I sure don't.  And, I could be totally wrong! And if I am, honestly I don't care one way or the other. As I said, I don't look to them for accurate reviews on stuff anyway. It's just a way to pass the time for me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've watched a few vids from Elle and Blair but I don't find them entertaining. I don't buy the dumb blonde act from Elle and Blair just isn't interesting to me. People seem to have really strong opinions about them..

I may be in the minority but I'm not the biggest fan of TiffanyD. Her makeup tutorials are great but she talks too much, lol, I have to watch her vids on mute. I used to love Fafinette but lately her tutorials haven't been as interesting.

For entertaiment I really like watching DulceCandy87, even though she does tons of hauls, I like her personality and she seems nice and genuine. My favorite makeup gurus are iCRAiZ,QueenofBlendingMUA, and DRBrooklyn730. QueenofBlendingMUA does really strong looks but I like that she plays with color.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think they are young also. I still look at "Elle" as a kid even though she is 21 and I'm 27. But I still think their videos are targeted at a VERY young age. Personally, I would never wear "rainbow eyes" or "mermaid eyes" hence I use TiffanyD/Lollipop26 if I wish to do more mature eye looks.

Moving on, as they are young, we can never know if any of this stuff is true or not. I think little bits of it could be really fabricated, for example the lawyer. Maybe it was one of their childish things they could say to stop people from revealing the truth or just making up crap. Who knows? And if their mother was helping them, I think she could have done better. Threatening young girls with an attorney, yeah, very childish.

I agree with Christy, in 10 years time, I think they will cringe at the way they handled everything.


----------



## sunshine16

canada's said:


> yes, i agree with you, but the other side of the coin is this is the backlash for not owning it. people become annoyed when things are as clear as day, yet someone refuses to acknowledge those facts.



I get where your coming from too. It's kind of like a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation. I really don't know how they should approach things, IMO it's really difficult because at the end of the day, you can't please everybody all of the time. I don't necessarily think they should have to come out and talk about the fact that they come from a privileged upbringing. I do find it slightly bad taste though that they bang on about how hard they work for things and they're just normal teenage girls who work for their money. Yes, they work for their money (IMO youtube is work for them) but it's not quite the same as a 17 year old who slogs their guts out working at a fast food place earning $6 an hr if they're lucky (those stats may be out, I live in Australia so our rate of pay is different, you get the point though)

I watch beauty youtube videos for entertainment factor, if i pick up some tips on how to apply makeup along the way then that's great, but that's not my main reason for viewing.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I can't stand Fafinette3,  juicystar7 and allthatglitters. 
They just do fake reviews. Infact juicystar7 and allthatglitters charge companies to do  reviews.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

yea fafinette's reviews are crazy fake I mustagree... and YES to the person who mentioned Icraiz! she's great!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Okay, has anyone heard the drama between JuicyTuesday and HotMiamiStyles? LOVE her honesty!


----------



## ChristyR143

I'm actually watching it right now, and YES, I am SOOOOO proud of her!!!!


----------



## sunshine16

Oh my gosh! Just watched both videos. What a manipulative company! That is absolutey disgusting the way they have treated her! 
My jaw is still on the floor I'm that shocked. Good on Teresa for making that video and telling the truth, I really respect her for that.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

wait, what? Que paso? I remember just watching yesterday her honest YT vid on hot miami styles.... *goes off to yt land*


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I have only ever watched a few JuicyTuesday videos. I'm totally going to go check it out


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've never heard of JuicyTuesday but after reading this thread I was curious so I went and checked out the vid. Good for her for being honest!! I've never heard a guru say anything bad about a HotMiamiStyles vid and I always roll my eyes at the BS reviews. The clothes always look cheap and tacky but all they do is say how awesome and amazing the clothes are. 

I LOL'd at the letter they sent her. In less than 24 hrs sales dropped drastically and you had to fire two people? GTFOH


----------



## canada's

^^^
*LL!* i love you!

seriously. HMS are idiots for issuing such a letter and they must not be familiar with JT because she's a major loudmouth (in a good way) so there's no way she was going to be a pushover.

*LL* i am surprised you enjoy watching dulce, but you're right her personality is very warm. that said she has TERRIBLE taste, imho.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I love you too 

Dulce seems to be about quanity over quality. For all the money she spends on F21 she could have invested in some nice high quality pieces. I understand she loves fast trends because I do too, but I can't justify spending money on sh*tty quality clothing. 

I admit I was a little peeved at her when she did the post about the fake Louboutins. She's in fashion school for goodness sakes, she should know that fakes are a no-no. Some her choices in fashion are a bit......off but she seems like a cool chick, and I think she's a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Adore

I listened to the JT video about that HMS, that's so crazy!

I'll be honest I do usually believe that people really love what they're reviewing, I get so sucked in! I like how she said about there's no way you'd love EVERYTHING in one store, so true!

There's a popular YTer I like, and I notice she goes on and on about how she loves something but it kind of seems overkill, like could it really be THAT good, this $2 lipbalm? Like, I don't think I could get that excited about lip balm even if it were $1,000 and given to me for free.


----------



## canada's

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I understand she loves fast trends because I do too, but I can't justify spending money on sh*tty quality clothing.



oh, of course. i am loading up on floral and paint print tanks from f21 atm because they are soft and drape perfectly. no shame in that! 

that said, some of the pieces she shows look like they've been trampled on and they're brand new. can't believe anyone would buy that junk.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Adore said:


> I listened to the JT video about that HMS, that's so crazy!
> 
> I'll be honest I do usually believe that people really love what they're reviewing, I get so sucked in! I like how she said about there's no way you'd love EVERYTHING in one store, so true!
> 
> *There's a popular YTer I like, and I notice she goes on and on about how she loves something but it kind of seems overkill, like could it really be THAT good, this $2 lipbalm? Like, I don't think I could get that excited about lip balm even if it were $1,000 and given to me for free.*



 I find that 99% of the people that do reviews go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about the product to produce a lengthy video. Like seriously? Who really needs to know about what the ingredients are of a $2 lipbalm? That's when I click the unsubscribe button


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

HMS= Hot Miami Styles.... I watch too much Disney, I keep reading "High School Musical" -_-

I watched the video, go JT!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

You know who I really miss, Askmemakeup. She was gorgeous and made really great videos!


----------



## *Jem*

Any new comments ladies?

I was not loving MichellePhan's latest tutorial at all.


----------



## sabbiee_co

is that her theme park makeup?? ROFL

Because when I go to Disney I need falsies and three dots on my lower lash line.


----------



## choozen1ne

^ i just watched it what a hot mess 
I don't want to be mean but her make tuts always look odd too me - the one for glasses was just awful as a glasses wearer and eyeshadow wearer i would never ever wear that much liner


----------



## Jeannam2008

This video showed up in my recommendation on my YT page....Interesting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZDNzuSmjzk&playnext_from=TL&videos=AAumHr7FEpY&feature=grec


----------



## Miss T

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *I've never heard of JuicyTuesday but after reading this thread I was curious so I went and checked out the vid.* Good for her for being honest!! I've never heard a guru say anything bad about a HotMiamiStyles vid and I always roll my eyes at the BS reviews. The clothes always look cheap and tacky but all they do is say how awesome and amazing the clothes are.
> 
> *I LOL'd at the letter they sent her.* In less than 24 hrs sales dropped drastically and you had to fire two people? GTFOH



I had never heard of her either but also checked her out after reading this thread. wow. the whole situation is just ridiculous. I also watched her original video where she reviews the clothes and was DYING laughing at some of her reactions to the shiz they sent her. I'm sooo happy she exposed their handling (actually lack of it) of the situation.

And the letter?....yeah I'm sure sales plummeted, higher ups were firing people in a desperate panic, and now those people's babies are starving because of juicy tuesday's review of their mess of a product......i mean come on....


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

lol 

Laura (lollipop26) dyed her hair back to brown, she looks so much better.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ I totally agree. I didn't like the lighter color at all.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^After reading all this I searched JuiceyTuesdays on YT and watched those 2 vidoes. BRAVO to her. I love her and how honest she is. WHY CAN'T ALL YT gurus be like this. She is now my #2 fav (following makeupwith tiffanyd)


----------



## *Jem*

Trolley-Dolly said:


> lol
> 
> Laura (lollipop26) dyed her hair back to brown, she looks so much better.



I liked both colors honestly. 

I bet her hair is in horrible shape after all the coloring she's done, Mine is terrible from dying it a lighter color.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ She has a very weird texture of hair. Even after she said she had flat ironed it, it looked super frizzy and damaged. I still love her, lol!

I personally didn't like her lighter hair as much as her darker hair


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jeannam2008 said:


> This video showed up in my recommendation on my YT page....Interesting
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZDNzuSmjzk&playnext_from=TL&videos=AAumHr7FEpY&feature=grec



Interesting The part about her trying to be conservative then showed the picture of her dressed at halloween cracked me up


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

This cracked me up too -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_cniN7FUZE&feature=player_embedded

This is "Elle" rehearsing her stupidity


----------



## ChristyR143

I saw that and I just don't understand it at all. Why would she want to appear dumb, you know? I guess maybe she thinks it's cute?


----------



## Jeannam2008

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Interesting The part about her trying to be conservative then showed the picture of her dressed at halloween cracked me up



Yeah those girls confuse me...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ChristyR143 said:


> I saw that and I just don't understand it at all. Why would she want to appear dumb, you know? I guess maybe she thinks it's cute?



That is the main reason why I avoid her videos like the plague. Being dumb isn't cute and she seems to think it is.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> I saw that and I just don't understand it at all. Why would she want to appear dumb, you know? I guess maybe she thinks it's cute?



Totally. She is supposed to be a "role model" for younger girls, why would you wish to appear dumb? Isn't she supposed to be doing a degree in law? You would think she would be a lot more intellectual?  Guess not


----------



## Jeannam2008

Does she even go to school? I mean she's always jet setting off somewhere. And what happened to her living in NY with an apartment? I remember she did a video on her NY apartment?


----------



## ChristyR143

Yes she does, she's a senior in college and supposedly they are letting her finish online due to all her travelling this year. As for the NY thing, she was interning there for Seventeen Magazine during the summer. That's why she had an apartment there.


----------



## *Jem*

Jeannam2008 said:


> This video showed up in my recommendation on my YT page....Interesting
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZDNzuSmjzk&playnext_from=TL&videos=AAumHr7FEpY&feature=grec


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOL, she is doing her degree on the internet? I had no idea she was. Why does she not just stay at home if she is doing it online? Seems all a little strange to me... personally. Where else is she "jetsetting" to?


----------



## ChristyR143

No, she's only finishing this year (her senior year) online. The other years she went like normal. I don't know why she's been traveling a lot lately, but I assume it has something to do with her and Blair having an agent, wanting to move out to LA to find work, etc. To be honest, I don't see anything strange about it. She's been gone a lot, she's a senior, so as opposed to falling behind in her school work, she's arranged to finish it online. I think a lot of people do that these days.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I personally think both of the stories about the girls are very strange.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Seems like Juicystar07's fans aren't too please with her. Here are some comments people have left. (I'm not posting their usernames though)
_
"Blair, what's going on? now u've been making videos once a week and all of them are tutorials, have u forgotten that u have a blog channel too? u've been really slacking and ur personallity has changed a lot.. i'm sorry but&#65279; i think that i'm gonna stop watching ur videos, it's not the same anymore which is disappointing"_
_
" nice video blair! im a fan but i agree with some of the other people...it does seem like your videos are more serious and scripted...i&#65279; miss when you would post 2 or 3 videos a week and be bubbly and just babble about random stuff! i know your busy and stuff but youtube has changed you, and not all for the better..trying not to be a hater or anything... sorry."_


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Meh. I think she has lost her age appropriate personality too. I think because she is obviously being paid to make her videos anyway, so she can't do what she wants if she wants to be more "professional" and have a more mature audience. Those girls take their youtube and everything FAR to seriously, I mean it's supposed to be fun, making a few random YouTube videos on where to put your blue eyeshadow, realistically isn't going to make them a superstar.


----------



## evilvietgirl

I really like watching What style is to Nickel. The only thing is that he seems to be friends with the owner of Lime Crime. He gave their lipstick a favorable review when most people gave them a horrible review....

I don't get the drama with Blair and Elle, I get that they receive money for their reviews but seriously who cares?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ok, this is the perception that people are wrong about. People think that other people have a problem with being paid to make videos. Wrong. What annoys people is that Elle & Blair lie about being paid for their videos and make sh*tty videos that are all basically lies and are being paid to lie about a product, which therefore is making their fans waste their money on a product which is crap. Which is wrong, because 99% of their fans are kids.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Just noticed this thread was moved to chatter box. I thought chatter box was for non-topical chat threads?


----------



## *Jem*

^^

I thought so too! I dont like the thread here. it should be in general discussion


----------



## NYCBelle

love her! i'm a fan on her fb page



LouisLady said:


> RICEBUNNY!!!! She was just a blogger then started to do tutorial videos on YT..
> 
> and NOW, she even recently became Lancome's official video makeup artist!
> 
> She's been doing a lot of things ever since she hopped on YT.
> 
> Also came out with her own skin care line last year called IQQU.
> 
> 
> Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/ricebunny
> 
> her site:http://www.michellephan.com/
> 
> lancome: http://www.lancome-usa.com/beautyschool/faces-of-lancome/video-makeup-artist.aspx
> 
> 
> wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michelle_Phan


----------



## yarbs83

I really used to love Elle and Blair's videos but now they mostly seem more like commercials to me. I do enjoy haul videos because I like seeing what other people buy or what deals are out there, but when it starts to be paid advertising as the majority it's just not my thing. I wouldn't watch a 10 + minute commercial on tv either and I usually hate infomercials,lol. I'm still subbed to both, but I notice I rarely click on their videos in my subscription box.


----------



## ChristyR143

Does anyone watch LisaLisaD1?  I wonder what is up with subscribers constantly sending her gifts? I don't get it. I mean, I understand why subs would do that every once in a while, but it seems like a lot with her? Oh, and her videos are always soooooooooooo loooooooooong!!


----------



## yarbs83

ChristyR143 said:


> Does anyone watch LisaLisaD1?  I wonder what is up with subscribers constantly sending her gifts? I don't get it. I mean, I understand why subs would do that every once in a while, but it seems like a lot with her? Oh, and her videos are always soooooooooooo loooooooooong!!



I watch her videos and I like her - but I also do wonder about the gifts each week. At first, I thought they were swaps - I assumed she'd be sending something back in return. If she isn't I do think that's a little strange just based on the amount per week she gets.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

*Jem* said:


> ^^
> 
> I thought so too! I dont like the thread here. it should be in general discussion


----------



## Jeannam2008

*Jem* said:


> ^^
> 
> I thought so too! I dont like the thread here. it should be in general discussion



I agree! It's been over in general discussion's since it was made up until now when it was moved over into this thread. Wonder why they just now decided to move it? Spring Cleaning in the forums!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Maybe. But I don't think it belongs in here, all the other threads don't really have a subject, whereas this thread does. Ohwell


----------



## noon

ChristyR143 said:


> Does anyone watch LisaLisaD1?  I wonder what is up with subscribers constantly sending her gifts? I don't get it. I mean, I understand why subs would do that every once in a while, but it seems like a lot with her? Oh, and her videos are always soooooooooooo loooooooooong!!



I actually have wondered this too, she seems to get a lot of gifts and stuff from swaps every single week.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Lisasz07 or whatever her user name is used to be sent a lot of things. Not noticed her being sent anything lately.


----------



## Swanky

Y'all want this as the official Beauty Bar chat thread?
I can move it to BB and stick it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Pretty please swanky


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Trolley-Dolly said:


> You know who I really miss, Askmemakeup. She was gorgeous and made really great videos!



How weird, she just uploaded a new video!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfk7pTwWGZ4&playnext_from=TL&videos=pXqMpyxDXJI&feature=sub


----------



## *Jem*

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Y'all want this as the official Beauty Bar chat thread?
> I can move it to BB and stick it



that would be awesome Swanky!


----------



## *Jem*

Trolley-Dolly said:


> How weird, she just uploaded a new video!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfk7pTwWGZ4&playnext_from=TL&videos=pXqMpyxDXJI&feature=sub



ooh I will check her out. I am so obsessed with Youtube right now.



I have been watching StyleSuzi lately. I love her hair so much! I am so close to having my hair dyed this color.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Y'all want this as the official Beauty Bar chat thread?
> I can move it to BB and stick it


  Yay!


----------



## *Jem*

yay! its moved


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yay!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

*Jem* said:


> ooh I will check her out. I am so obsessed with Youtube right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching StyleSuzi lately. I love her hair so much! I am so close to having my hair dyed this color.



Askmemakeup is amazing. Her videos are awesome, very well edited. Especially a few of her glamour makeup videos (showgirl, Barbie etc). Very cool for Haloween!


----------



## ChristyR143

Okay so I wonder what's up with QueenBeeuty? She's taken down all her videos again (for the second time!) except for the one she just uploaded yesterday. The first time she did it, it was because she had made a video confessing to a few things she had been lying about. Apparently she got some hate messages and it upset her so she took all her videos down. Not too long after that, she put them (or a lot of them anyway) back up. Now they are all down again.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^I know some video gurus take them all down as a "Fresh start" to start completely new on making videos. I've never watched her, but just a thought on what she could be doing 

Maybe she could give some advice to Elle & Blair to stop their lying too (yeah they'd get hater comments, but they'll be sure to delete/block that subscriber with the snap of a finger!)

I started watching "meganheartsmakeup" I've heard many hater comments about her especially on that blog "I need to vent" (which is where I found out about her) but I love her videos and I want her hair style lol


----------



## Miss T

Anyone watch kandeejohnson? I really like her, and she has tons of videos. I just watched her bridal makeup, and now I'm inspired to try it just for an everyday look.


----------



## Adore

I looove kandeejohnson's videos, she does such an amazing job especially on the costume makeup she does.
I was really freaked about her recent video about her leg though!


----------



## Miss T

Adore said:


> I looove kandeejohnson's videos, she does such an amazing job especially on the costume makeup she does.
> I was really freaked about her recent video about her leg though!



Yeah that was totally gruesome  But in her blog entries, she seems to have such a positive attitude about it. I really like watching her because she has such a great attitude. And makeup wise, I have learned so much from her!


----------



## choozen1ne

^ for some unknown reason  I clicked on the link and looked at the pics of her leg - I almost passed out at my desk


----------



## *Jem*

I can't get past kandee's too high eyebrows.....


----------



## ChristyR143

I love Kandee as well, but yeah...I was a little put off at seeing the thumbnail of her gashed open leg on my subscription feed! 

Oh, and I submitted a comment on Elle's latest video regarding acrylic/gel/press on nails. I told her that she was giving out wrong information about acrylics, and I explained what she was wrong about. Can I just say that I am SHOCKED that she didn't approve my comment???  What a little twit.


----------



## sabbiee_co

^^what was she wrong about?


----------



## Miss T

^hah! I'm curious, what was the wrong information?


----------



## ChristyR143

First, she said that 'acrylic nails are thicker than gel nails' which, yes, I'm sure that there are people out there that are sporting thick acrylics. However, it's not because all acrylics are thick. In fact, mine are very thin. So, it has nothing at all to do with the product itself (acrylic or gel) but everything to do with the nail technician applying it.

Then, she said that acrylics will ruin your natural nail, and she also described how the nail tech will use the drill to sand down your natural nail before applying the acrylic. Now, before you all go "that's true!" let me explain....First, it is NOT the acrylic that ruins your nail. It is the method in which it is applied and/or taken off that damages your nail.  Second, regarding the tech using the drill....If you go to someone who is using a drill on your natural nail, I cannot stress enough to you that THEY ARE DOING IT WRONG!!!  You should never ever let someone do that! Yes, I realize that all the little in and out nail shops use them, but THAT is what damages your nail, NOT the acrylic itself! They do it because it makes for a much faster application, and those places are all about getting you in and out as fast as they can. So again, it all goes back to the technician who is applying the product, and not the product itself.

I have worn acrylics pretty much non-stop for the last 15 or so years, and on the rare occasion that I lose a nail, my natural nail is perfectly normal underneath. This is because my nail tech uses the right technique to apply my acrylics, and also because I never rip them off myself.  

So that's pretty much what I told her....For some reason people spreading misinformation regarding acrylics is one of my major pet peeves!


----------



## Miss T

gotcha. I think acrylics get a bad rap sometimes. All I hear is people talking about how they are soooo bad for your nails, so I can imagine it would be frustrating for someone who wears them to constantly have to defend them.


----------



## Jeannam2008

ChristyR143 said:


> First, she said that 'acrylic nails are thicker than gel nails' which, yes, I'm sure that there are people out there that are sporting thick acrylics. However, it's not because all acrylics are thick. In fact, mine are very thin. So, it has nothing at all to do with the product itself (acrylic or gel) but everything to do with the nail technician applying it.
> 
> Then, she said that acrylics will ruin your natural nail, and she also described how the nail tech will use the drill to sand down your natural nail before applying the acrylic. Now, before you all go "that's true!" let me explain....First, it is NOT the acrylic that ruins your nail. It is the method in which it is applied and/or taken off that damages your nail.  Second, regarding the tech using the drill....If you go to someone who is using a drill on your natural nail, I cannot stress enough to you that THEY ARE DOING IT WRONG!!!  You should never ever let someone do that! Yes, I realize that all the little in and out nail shops use them, but THAT is what damages your nail, NOT the acrylic itself! They do it because it makes for a much faster application, and those places are all about getting you in and out as fast as they can. So again, it all goes back to the technician who is applying the product, and not the product itself.
> 
> I have worn acrylics pretty much non-stop for the last 15 or so years, and on the rare occasion that I lose a nail, my natural nail is perfectly normal underneath. This is because my nail tech uses the right technique to apply my acrylics, and also because I never rip them off myself.
> 
> So that's pretty much what I told her....For some reason people spreading misinformation regarding acrylics is one of my major pet peeves!



You go girl! I'm not surprised at all that she didn't approve it. Goodness forbid Elle ever be wrong!!!! lol I now dislike her that much more


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOL Christy! You are so true! I wear acrylics everyday, and have done so since I was around 20 (27 now *eeek*). 

Elle likes to lie to her subscribers though


----------



## ChristyR143

A thread in the main area regarding overplucked eyebrows just reminded me of something...If any of y'all watch MakeupByMel, have you noticed how thin she has hers plucked, and that when she raises her eyebrows, you can see the indentions in her skin where her natural brows are supposed to be? Don't get me wrong...I love watching her videos, I think she is super cute and entertaining, but the eyebrows are just weird!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Gosh, never noticed it before but I'm gona watch a video of hers. I hate overplucked brows ush:


----------



## Jeannam2008

ChristyR143 said:


> Okay so I wonder what's up with QueenBeeuty? She's taken down all her videos again (for the second time!) except for the one she just uploaded yesterday. The first time she did it, it was because she had made a video confessing to a few things she had been lying about. Apparently she got some hate messages and it upset her so she took all her videos down. Not too long after that, she put them (or a lot of them anyway) back up. Now they are all down again.




About queenbeety! There was a blog post by "I need to vent"
http://unkn0wncritic.blogspot.com/2010/04/kalel-kristin.html
Might explain why she deleted all her videos. But I find the blog post very rude! Who cares about her personal life and what her real name is (this is the pot calling the kettle black since I always go off about Elle and Blair, but their a different story and I have a bone to pick with them ) but this girl? What's the big deal? I mean this blog poster went out of their way to find her FB and her BF's FB...obviously no life huh?


----------



## ChristyR143

Hmm....well I guess that explains her taking all the videos down again. Although I'm not exactly sure what that accomplishes?

So I wonder if she really had it legally changed like she said she did?

Yeah, both her and her boyfriend's FB pages are now locked where you can't even see their friends or add them.

Sheesh, I wonder how people come up with all this information? They must have a lot of time on their hands!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

why does this thread keep getting moved? lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ it was moved to chatter box, then swanky moved it as it is a lot more appropriate in here.

I wanna know how the owner of that blog gets all this personal information about the gurus


----------



## *Jem*

^^^ I think the readers send in that stuff, people that know the gurus


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

interesting


----------



## *Jem*

Kinda makes you think twice about the info you put out about yourself right?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeah! But I find it strange how the owner of that blog never targets the more popular guru's with the exception of Elle and Blair. I think it's great that TiffanyD, lollipop26 etc can keep things to themselves, without making everything public knowledge. Kwim?


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Yea, the readers send the owner of the blog information that they already know, or stuff they find by hounding the Internet

^ I wondered that, too. With the exception of Pinkiecharm, and the sisters, I've never heard of any of those 'gurus' until reading that blog.


----------



## ChristyR143

I don't think it's so much that Tiffany and Laura have kept things to themselves as it is that they haven't pissed anyone off that badly yet.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Yea, the readers send the owner of the blog information that they already know, or stuff they find by hounding the Internet
> 
> ^* I wondered that, too. With the exception of Pinkiecharm, and the sisters, I've never heard of any of those 'gurus' until reading that blog*.



Me neither


----------



## MACsarah

ChristyR143 said:


> Okay so I wonder what's up with QueenBeeuty? She's taken down all her videos again (for the second time!) except for the one she just uploaded yesterday. The first time she did it, it was because she had made a video confessing to a few things she had been lying about. Apparently she got some hate messages and it upset her so she took all her videos down. Not too long after that, she put them (or a lot of them anyway) back up. Now they are all down again.



http://unkn0wncritic.blogspot.com/2010/04/kalel-kristin.html


She always deletes her videos like, 3 weeks later. Its so people can't catch up to her lies. she thinks we are stupid.
edt:
the big deal about Kristin is that she lied about her name. She went on about this rampage where she tried to be youtube-police on elle and blair for lying to there subscribers. Then the makes a video trying to get pity from everyone, and telling her subscribers how she doesn't want to be like other gurus that lie. She also talked about her name in that video saying that Kalel wasn't her name that she was born with, and that she changed it legally a few years ago. well..uh...Kristin needs to hide better.


----------



## tomz_grl

On that blog, they talk about a girl 'MeganheartsMakeup' and she started an online store like the sisters, and the blog called the sisters Glitzy Glam store, ****zy Scam. Sorry, but that made me laugh...out loud... Now back to work.

http://unkn0wncritic.blogspot.com/2010/04/so-sassy-so-hot.html


----------



## noon

ChristyR143 said:


> I don't think it's so much that Tiffany and Laura have kept things to themselves as it is that they haven't pissed anyone off that badly yet.



I totally agree I think they tend to stay out of youtube drama and generally come across as "nice" so people leave them alone. But you know who Im surprised isnt featured on that blog - Lorraine. Even though I like her I can see how she could really annoy a lot of people.


----------



## *Jem*

I think the main thing with Tiffany and Laura and even Lorraine is that they dont lie! LOL
Most of the people on that blog are there because subscribers catch them in lies.


I think Belledujour is so cute! She is shops like crazy and seems to have an amazing job. I also like that she has a video every day! I look forward to her and Lorraine.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I like Lorraine too. I think we have similar personalities. 

However, I do think she is too public with things. I think there are some things she should keep to herself.


----------



## ellacoach

*Jem* said:


> I think the main thing with Tiffany and Laura and even Lorraine is that they dont lie! LOL
> Most of the people on that blog are there because subscribers catch them in lies.
> 
> 
> I think Belledujour is so cute! She is shops like crazy and seems to have an amazing job. I also like that she has a video every day! I look forward to her and Lorraine.


 
I love Belledujour too! I love her blog as well!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Ok, I'm not too fond of  MakeupByMel, mainly because I've never seen her do anything but talk about LUSH (which I do love) but I think she's very real and upfront, and look what I came across!
NYtimes exposing these Youtubers!!! LOL
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/06/fashion/06skin.html?pagewanted=1&hpw


----------



## Adore

^I feel like her and her boyfriend are literally attached at the hip >_< 
I like those pictures of her on that site, she looks great!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

She does!!!! ^ I agree! She's racking in a lot of money, between bar tending and Youtubing, I need to get with it! LOL


----------



## noon

I didnt realize you could make so much money off of youtube videos, whenever youtubers discuss it they make it sound like its a couple hundred dollars tops not a few thousand.


----------



## ChristyR143

Have y'all seen Blair's new video, the one with Miranda Cosgrove (from iCarly)?

In the description Blair wrote: "Hey Everyone! Miranda and I have been talking about meeting up and hanging out for a few weeks, we ended up meeting in Atlanta, and spent a couple hours shopping. I decided to bring my video camera along with me and film it! Hope you enjoy "


So, they are totally making it sound like Miranda just 'happened' upon Blair's channel and they just decided to randomly meet up.  I'm sorry, but I do NOT believe that for one single second.  I believe 100% that Blair's agent set this up. Also, remember the video she did with Kathrine McPhee?  She also said she happened upon the channel. Sorry, but what are the odds that TWO celebrities would happen upon Blair's channel? Come on.  How STUPID does she think we are?? Um, YEAH....she just 'decided' to bring along her camera, and a camera crew, to film it? 

Obviously, she thinks we are VERY stupid.


----------



## *Jem*

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Ok, I'm not too fond of  MakeupByMel, mainly because I've never seen her do anything but talk about LUSH (which I do love) but I think she's very real and upfront, and look what I came across!
> NYtimes exposing these Youtubers!!! LOL
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/06/fashion/06skin.html?pagewanted=1&hpw



Awesome article especially the part about Blair and Elle!



ChristyR143 said:


> Have y'all seen Blair's new video, the one with Miranda Cosgrove (from iCarly)?
> 
> In the description Blair wrote: "Hey Everyone! Miranda and I have been talking about meeting up and hanging out for a few weeks, we ended up meeting in Atlanta, and spent a couple hours shopping. I decided to bring my video camera along with me and film it! Hope you enjoy!
> So, they are totally making it sound like Miranda just 'happened' upon Blair's channel and they just decided to randomly meet up.  I'm sorry, but I do NOT believe that for one single second.  I believe 100% that Blair's agent set this up. Also, remember the video she did with Kathrine McPhee?  She also said she happened upon the channel. Sorry, but what are the odds that TWO celebrities would happen upon Blair's channel? Come on.  How STUPID does she think we are?? Um, YEAH....she just 'decided' to bring along her camera, and a camera crew, to film it?
> 
> Obviously, she thinks we are VERY stupid.




Of course  they do otherwise they wouldn't like so much and so poorly


----------



## ChristyR143

There's a new post about Elle and Blair on the unknown critic blogspot.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> Have y'all seen Blair's new video, the one with Miranda Cosgrove (from iCarly)?
> 
> In the description Blair wrote: "Hey Everyone! Miranda and I have been talking about meeting up and hanging out for a few weeks, we ended up meeting in Atlanta, and spent a couple hours shopping. I decided to bring my video camera along with me and film it! Hope you enjoy "
> 
> 
> So, they are totally making it sound like Miranda just 'happened' upon Blair's channel and they just decided to randomly meet up.  I'm sorry, but I do NOT believe that for one single second.  I believe 100% that Blair's agent set this up. Also, remember the video she did with Kathrine McPhee?  She also said she happened upon the channel. Sorry, but what are the odds that TWO celebrities would happen upon Blair's channel? Come on.  How STUPID does she think we are?? Um, YEAH....she just 'decided' to bring along her camera, and a camera crew, to film it?
> 
> Obviously, she thinks we are VERY stupid.




LOL, why is she trying to fool her 12-16 year old fans that she just happens to meet these people? She is basically saying, make YouTube videos and you will be famous like I am! It's NOT going to happen!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

> Darian Braun, the owner of a spray tan company called SunLove, said by telephone that he had paid Elle Fowler $4,000 for a review on the understanding that the payment was meant to cover editing costs. After a dispute, he said, Ms. Fowler took down the video.



WTF, $4000. Seriously? I know she may have what a million or more subscribers, but she is 21 FREAKIN' YEARS OLD. She is LYING to her subscribers about a product that is complete b-s. And her lies all fell back on her after Gemsmaquillage did a video of the truth of SunLove and how crappy their customer service was. And after they were advertizing on Craigslist for $100 to make a review of their product I really don't think her being paid $4000 is true. Her being paid $4000 to review a product is just a big scam, obviously she is going to say that this product is amazing when at the end of the day it isn't.

I wonder if she gave the money back to SunLove after she took down the video.


----------



## *Jem*

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I wonder if she gave the money back to SunLove after she took down the video.




yea right!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly

So Elle & Blair's little sister has a Juicy bag. What age is she? Like 7?

Blair talks as if her and Miranda just walked straight into the store. It's so obvious that the store was closed just for the two of them


----------



## ChristyR143

You know, the more I learn about those two (haha! The QVC Sisters!   Love that!) the more disgusted I get.  I was willing to cut them some slack because of their age and not really having much experience in life or whatever, but the more I find out, the more ridiculous I find it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ ditto


----------



## canada's

why did they merge this thread with the beauty bar chatfest? so elle can't find it? give me a break. 

i had no clue where that miranda girl was from and i watched about two minutes of the video. it was so awkward. not sure how blair or these companies can make up such BS in the name of marketing. at this point, blair is a puppet poor thing. and while they arguably are making decent money at this, it's pennies compared to what most companies spend on marketing, so really they come out with the short end of the stick.


----------



## ChristyR143

Was it merged? I thought Swanky just renamed it. Which, I didn't understand renaming it to beautybar chatfest, since that implies a non-topical chat thread, which this is not, but whatevs.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I thought it was just moved?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I agree about how awkward those girls looked. The whole interview was ridiculous and so predictable


----------



## ChristyR143

Yes it was moved but it was also renamed. Remember, it used to be called YouTube guru chat thread or something?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ohhh yeah. Hmm, maybe its so anything can be discussed in here?


----------



## PrettyInPink

Well, we all know that Elle comes here and can read everything that is written about her. I'm fairly positive that a few of the other makeup gurus come here as well. I could care less if any of the gurus get paid big bucks to review a product as long as the product review is honest. Which is one of the reasons why I really have to give credit to JuicyTuesday.


----------



## ChristyR143

I don't care about them getting paid either. 

What I do care about is #1, an honest review #2, no lies or b.s. (such as Blair's Miranda Cosgrove video) and #3, no ill treatment of the subscribers that got you where you are in the first place.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I agree


----------



## noon

For those of you that watch Lorraine - has anyone bought the jewelry she sells?


----------



## Jeannam2008

People go above and beyond to pick apart this gurus! Another blog was posted on "I need to vent" about Blair's "nose job" lol I take it with a grain of salt though.

http://unkn0wncritic.blogspot.com/2010/05/old-blair-new-nose.html


----------



## Jeannam2008

Okay reading over the other ppls post I just noticed too that there are 2 "Beauty Bar Chats" I don't know why they didn't keep this it's original name b/c it's not just a "Beauty Chat" it's about the YOUTUBE gurus.


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

^ I agree... and bleh about the nose. People just like talking Sugar.Honey.Ice.Tea


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

noon said:


> For those of you that watch Lorraine - has anyone bought the jewelry she sells?



I have bought one of her Lisa Taubes sterling silver chains. I love it. I really want the love ring for my anniversary!


----------



## Jahpson

please see beauty chat thread for my question


----------



## Jahpson

Jeannam2008 said:


> Okay reading over the other ppls post I just noticed too that there are 2 "Beauty Bar Chats" I don't know why they didn't keep this it's original name *b/c it's not just a "Beauty Chat" it's about the YOUTUBE gurus*.


 
oh really?

i guess I posted in the wrong place


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

This thread was made because we kept discussing the gurus in the other thread and people got annoyed as they were subscribed to the thread. It's simple to just unsubscribe to the thread  Ohwell!


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I have bought one of her Lisa Taubes sterling silver chains. I love it. I really want the love ring for my anniversary!



I have one too! The 5 footer. I LOVE it!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

It's cute as a bracelet too!


----------



## ellacoach

noon said:


> For those of you that watch Lorraine - has anyone bought the jewelry she sells?


 
Yep! I have the 42inch Lisa Taubes chain in sterling silver and I have worn it almost every day since I purchased it. I want a set of the David Smallcombe silver cuff bracelets next.


----------



## cocobella

noon said:


> For those of you that watch Lorraine - has anyone bought the jewelry she sells?



Yes, I purchased a 42" gold fill Lisa Taubes necklace & 5' Silver on the way.  I also have a set of the DS cuff bracelets.  LOVE it all!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I want the Gold fill, but I want to see it in person. Her store is like 15 minutes away from where I live so I may go in to see it. And the cuffs are pretty too


----------



## noon

I really want a set of the David Smallcomb cuff bracelets too. ^ What kind of combo do you have *cocobella*?


----------



## noon

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I want the Gold fill, but I want to see it in person. Her store is like 15 minutes away from where I live so I may go in to see it. And the cuffs are pretty too



Yup thats the only reason why I haven't bought anything from her, I feel like I need a better look at the jewellery. But so many people seem to have bought things off of her and everyone seems happy.


----------



## Tracy

I have the cuff bracelets---I really love them. They are really comfortable.
I'm going to be near her stores in July, I'll probably buy a few more!


----------



## ellacoach

Tracy, which combo of cuffs did you get?


----------



## ellacoach

noon said:


> Yup thats the only reason why I haven't bought anything from her, I feel like I need a better look at the jewellery. But so many people seem to have bought things off of her and everyone seems happy.


  I promise you won't be sorry! I get alot of compliments on my LT necklace!


----------



## Tracy

ellacoach said:


> Tracy, which combo of cuffs did you get?



I got one of each     small SS, small GF, lg SS and lg GF.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Do they really fit small wrists? Like she said you can bend them so they fit any wrist but I have SUPER skinny wrists?


----------



## Tracy

I believe they do, mine are pretty skinny--5.75". On David Smallcombe's website there is a guide on how to adjust them.

Did you see her video from yesterday or the day before, the all jewelry one? She shows them on different size wrists.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ohh cool! Nope, gona watch it now


----------



## tomz_grl

Anyone notice that no one is pushing the coastal scents pallettes anymore? Not even TiffanyD.


----------



## tomz_grl

Also, I've noticed the Lush pushing has slowed down as well.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

For me, Coastal Scents was nothing special. I sold all my stuff


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Never been a fan of coastal scents, but I have noticed the lack of LUSH in guru's videos. For me LUSH is just too expensive for soaps. (I'm a picky/bargain hunter) so spending 5$ for a bar of soap is crazy when I can get it cheaper from someone else. I do love LUSH though I just can't see myself paying that much (but I have no problem dropping $100some on a bag...hahaa)!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Lush gives me a headache when I walk in the store. I love some of their stuff, but I don't get the hype over a lot of their products


----------



## cocobella

noon said:


> I really want a set of the David Smallcomb cuff bracelets too. ^ What kind of combo do you have *cocobella*?



I have the large gold-fill cuff and the small silver. They are great, I say go for it!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Jeannam2008 said:


> (but I have no problem dropping $100some on a bag...hahaa)!


 
I totally agree...bag will be with you longer..than a bar of Lush soap.


----------



## Swanky

Alright. . .  getting this worked out, LOL!


----------



## canada's

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Lush gives me a headache when I walk in the store. I love some of their stuff, but I don't get the hype over a lot of their products



i agree completely.

i think it's because they were new to the US market, but maybe now it's lost it's luster.


----------



## ChristyR143

Moved again....LOL.


----------



## ChristyR143

Has anyone else noticed that Elle looks different in her two latest videos? It looks to me like she's done some nose contouring or something....I don't know...something is just different.

Anyone else noticed this, or is it just me?


----------



## tomz_grl

^That blog did a post about her getting a nose job.


----------



## ChristyR143

I just saw that!

I knew that they did a post about Blair the other day...I hadn't seen the most recent one.

Hmm...nah, I don't think it's a nose job. I think they've just discovered contouring. Although I could be totally wrong.


----------



## ChristyR143

Actually, I retract that statement...after looking at the before and after pics, it does look like a nose job. I think she looked better before, but to each their own, I suppose.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Thanks Swanky.

Only 1 complaint - we don't really talk about tutorials, we mostly talk about gurus


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I agree with you Christy. But she is 22... ush:


----------



## Swanky

oh semantics!!


----------



## BabyDollChic

*Jem* said:


> I think Belledujour is so cute! She is shops like crazy and seems to have an amazing job. I also like that she has a video every day! I look forward to her and Lorraine.


 
I just started watching Belledujour's videos and she seems really sweet! What does she do as a living? I'm guessing something in the fashion industry?


----------



## noon

^ I think she is a buyer.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## miss gucci

did u see this video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXmxIrkyx-k&NR=1


----------



## Tx Honeybee

WOW!  So how do you get out of this Blair, no Elizabeth, no Lizzy....


----------



## ChristyR143

After seeing the new pictures on the blog of Elle, it's obvious it's a new nose and I'm sorry but it does NOT look good. Just my opinion.


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, I've seen those videos.  I understand getting a free product for a review (an HONEST review, though), that makes sense.  But asking for money in addition to that??  greedy, greedy greedy.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Miss T

I think the "I need to vent" blog is a little over the top sometimes. Whoever writes it seems a bit obsessed with the gurus and everything they say or do. Having said that, I still read it, lol.


----------



## canada's

i don't watch E&B, nor do i regularly read that blog, but HOLD THE PHONES at those nose jobs! WHY on earth would they do that? blair, especially! 

she was a very, very pretty girl and probably had not even grown into her features since she's 17! i am so sad that parents would give a kid the green light on elective cosmetic surgery of any kind.


----------



## knics33

Miss T said:


> I think the "I need to vent" blog is a little over the top sometimes. Whoever writes it seems a bit obsessed with the gurus and everything they say or do. Having said that, I still read it, lol.



lol, me too... guilty as charged!

As far as Elle and Blair go... I wonder how their parents feel about their "business", plastic surgery (if they had it... it REALLY looked like it to me). I mean Blair is really young for some of this IMO...

I still do like them, though.I just prefer "realness" if you know what I mean. I get annoyed when I see a video pushing some random deodorant with a contest for "A $500 American Express gift card!!!" It's like- come on now lol, do some fun tutorials, hauls, FOTD, etc...


----------



## *Jem*

Does anyone ever participate in the BlogTV events the Gurus have?

I was curious so I tuned in for RAEview last night and it was pretty boring. I didn't realize it was just her answering random questions people submit. bleh. She looked very pretty though!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^wow! I was logged in for about 10 mins last night. She was super sweet with her attempt to answer everyone's questions. I use to watch The current custom on blogtv...she was ok. I like L but she started to annoy me on blogtv. In the end as you mentioned it is boring. Perverts get on there as well. Acting stupid...BLAH!


----------



## Lola

*Jem* said:


> I think the main thing with Tiffany and Laura and even Lorraine is that they dont lie! LOL
> Most of the people on that blog are there because subscribers catch them in lies.
> 
> 
> I think Belledujour is so cute! She is shops like crazy and seems to have an amazing job. I also like that she has a video every day! I look forward to her and Lorraine.



I can't stand BelledujourNYC's voice.  It grates my ears!  (And I'm from Long Island)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

In all honesty, I think the parents of Elle & Blair are probably interested in the money the girls are making as much as they are themself. But imo, they don't see how the fame and money has gone to their head.


----------



## noon

Anyone see the blogpost on unkn0wncritic on lorraine?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^yep! All I can say is, it does look like she has had work done. But why would anyone care. As for everything else. Lorraine is a lonely girl but she is surrounded by a loving family.


----------



## noon

^ yeah I was wondering why Lorraine is posing like that with another girl then I realized it was her! Her face def looks different. I think its the eyebrows..


----------



## tomz_grl

^It looks like she's lost some weight and had some work done on her face. I thought the comment of her only hanging out with TiffanyD was interesting. The writer seemed to think that was funny and pathetic. I wonder why?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^uh yeah. I thought that statement about Tiff d/IMATS get together was off. Why pathetic? The writer made it a point to mention that she doesn't have any friends then when she is happy to hang out with someone, you dog her out? BTW, Lorraine did lose weight. She mentioned it in one of her vlogs she use to be heavier or "fat" is what she actually said. I think that is why she is obsessed with staying thin.


----------



## intheevent

ok, I am just getting into this youtube thing and WOW drama. It is hilarious, some of that stuff is really mean spirited but I always say "you can't be everything to everybody"

I am more "mature" so it matters not what people think of me, but I can imagine this really affecting some young girls self esteem.


----------



## ChristyR143

I'm not sure why, but the angle that Lorraine puts her camera at for her videos really bothers me! It makes me feel like I need to lift my head up or something. It's kind of frustrating to watch. I wonder why she does that, instead of putting it straight in front of her? Weird...


----------



## Jeannam2008

ChristyR143 said:


> After seeing the new pictures on the blog of Elle, it's obvious it's a new nose and I'm sorry but it does NOT look good. Just my opinion.




I was wondering if Blair got a nose job recently as well? Watch her new room tour video, her nose looks really different


----------



## noon

In Lorraine's latest video she very subtly addresses the fact on that blog most of the people were saying she has had an eyebrow lift. She lowered her eyebrows and said its a habit of hers to lift them up because she has bad eyesight or something. When she lowered her eyebrows she pretty much looks the same as that before picture on the blog.


----------



## ChristyR143

Jeannam2008 said:


> I was wondering if Blair got a nose job recently as well? Watch her new room tour video, her nose looks really different



yes, the rumor is that they both had a nose job.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I don't see how the bit of the age of the guys that Lorraine dates is relevant. She can date whoever she wants to date, just because he is younger than her, means nothing 

Clay Blakemore was cute though, I loved the song he wrote for her.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

noon said:


> In Lorraine's latest video she very subtly addresses the fact on that blog most of the people were saying she has had an eyebrow lift. She lowered her eyebrows and said its a habit of hers to lift them up because she has bad eyesight or something. When she lowered her eyebrows she pretty much looks the same as that before picture on the blog.


 
Yes I just watched the video. I am still suspect but then I am not lol!


----------



## *Jem*

noon said:


> In Lorraine's latest video she very subtly addresses the fact on that blog most of the people were saying she has had an eyebrow lift. She lowered her eyebrows and said its a habit of hers to lift them up because she has bad eyesight or something. When she lowered her eyebrows she pretty much looks the same as that before picture on the blog.



Yep. I saw that. She looked exactly the same. The boobs are definitely fake though.


----------



## Adore

Does anyone watch makeupbymel? I feel bad saying this... but I never realized how bad both her and her boyfriend's hair is. Her hair is so hugely teased, like in pictures of her standing a good distance from the camera you can see it's just huge, it almost looks like its out of proportion to her head/body, and her boyfriend combs lines into his hair with gel. His has been looking a little bit better lately though but it's got that drenched look still. I know her concentration is makeup, but still! I think she could tone it down a lot and her boyfriend could use gel with his hands and forget the comb. I dunno... for some reason the hair thing with them has been bugging me, especially with him in a lot of her vids lately with that hair.


----------



## knics33

^lol I agree about makeupbymel. She looks like Snookie...


----------



## cheburashka

noon said:


> ^ yeah I was wondering why Lorraine is posing like that with another girl then I realized it was her! Her face def looks different. I think its the eyebrows..


 

I watched some of the old Lorraine's make up videos, from when she first started out. She definitely looks like she had a nose job, when you watched her very first ones - her nose was noticeably bigger and the tip of it was much rounder, now the nose overall looks more refined and tip looks more angular vs. round.


----------



## intheevent

I sub makeupbymel, never really paid attn. to the hair but will see if i notice next time


----------



## ChristyR143

I like Mel, I really do. I think she has a super cute personality. But yes, the hair is not good...neither are the eyebrows (way, way, way too thin IMO), and the tutorials she's been posting lately are a super hot mess.


----------



## *Jem*

I unsubed from Mel because of the hot mess tuts and bad video quality. Huge pet peeve. Belledujour is close to getting the ax too because of quality


----------



## noon

*Jem* said:


> Belledujour is close to getting the ax too because of quality



Whenever I watch any of her vids I feel like telling her to sit closer to the camera. No one can see what you're showing us from all the way over there! She also needs to get the lightning right and I think the video quality wouldn't be too bad. But she said she got a new camera lol  so it should get better.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Jem* said:


> *I unsubed from Mel because of the hot mess tuts and bad video quality. *Huge pet peeve. Belledujour is close to getting the ax too because of quality


 
The reasons you have given, where the reasons I unsubbed. I think I was subbed to her for about a month, I just couldn't take it anymore. Straight HOT GARBAGE!


----------



## blessedb318

The Elle and Blair following is THIS serious?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Liq-zOPzpgI


----------



## tomz_grl

^I can not believe that!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

blessedb318 said:


> The Elle and Blair following is THIS serious?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Liq-zOPzpgI



 *sigh*


----------



## ChristyR143

That is seriously one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen. These girls do reviews, hauls, and mediocre makeup tutorials on YouTube and now people are treating them like they are celebrities?!?! Wth is this world coming to??

I mean seriously.


----------



## chris7891

The topic of youtube make-up videos caught me eye. I have never watched a make-up video on youtube.I should though, being in the make-up industry.

 I know that Lauren Luke has a few palettes at Sephora which I know for a fact do not sell well at all.


----------



## ellacoach

*Jem* said:


> I unsubed from Mel because of the hot mess tuts and bad video quality. Huge pet peeve. Belledujour is close to getting the ax too because of quality


 
I unsubscribed from Belledujour because of the quality of her videos and I don't like the way she edits them. I'll just stick with reading her blog.


----------



## DC-Cutie

there is an article in Marie Claire this month about the 'gurus' (I put that in quotes, because IMO, none of them are gurus, instead overhyped amateurs).

I will give Lauren Luke her shine, since she actually got a big deal from Sephora out of her blogging.  Don't care for her videos though (she talks wayyyyy too much).


----------



## ChristyR143

I agree about the whole 'guru' title. I'm sorry, but showing people what you've bought (or been sent...and in some cases been PAID to talk about) does not make you any sort of an expert on the subject.


----------



## ChristyR143

And OMG, have you seen Laura's (lollipop26) latest blog post on the Rapid Lash??  I definitely will NOT be using that product!!! Yikes!


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

blessedb318 said:


> The Elle and Blair following is THIS serious?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Liq-zOPzpgI



oo my god :l
that is CRAZY!! i am subbed to both these girls but come on, blair doens't even post video's unless it is some give away/paid video
i like elle better, but i wouldn't get all crazy if i saw her!

and if we are completely honest..they don't have AMAZING make-up skills!


----------



## *Jem*

ChristyR143 said:


> And OMG, have you seen Laura's (lollipop26) latest blog post on the Rapid Lash??  I definitely will NOT be using that product!!! Yikes!



yep I saw it was horrified. I was actually considering purchasing it. I will stick with the L'oreal


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dulcecandy87 has announced that she is 7 weeks pregnant. Congrats to her. 

I subscribe to her because I love her personality and I like her Zara hauls. She's been laying off the hauls lately, I wonder why.


----------



## *Jem*

blessedb318 said:


> the elle and blair following is this serious?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liq-zopzpgi



wtf?!?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

blessedb318 said:


> The Elle and Blair following is THIS serious?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Liq-zOPzpgI



umm...wow. Is it really that serious?


----------



## karester

blessedb318 said:


> The Elle and Blair following is THIS serious?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Liq-zOPzpgI



Wow, that's pretty sad.  I bet the people just walking by are like "Wtf?!"


----------



## ellacoach

ChristyR143 said:


> That is seriously one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen. These girls do reviews, hauls, and mediocre makeup tutorials on YouTube and now people are treating them like they are celebrities?!?! Wth is this world coming to??
> 
> I mean seriously.


 
I totally agree with you. This is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. These girls are not celebrities for crum sake! It's insane. People need to get a life.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Wow, clearly instead of focusing on school I should have been doing mediocre make-up tutorials on youtube.


----------



## AlovesJ

ellacoach said:


> I totally agree with you. This is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. These girls are not celebrities for crum sake! It's insane. People need to get a life.



No joke. That is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## cheburashka

californiaCRUSH said:


> Wow, clearly instead of focusing on school I should have been doing mediocre make-up tutorials on youtube.


 
Hahahah, seriously, me too. I don't know who watches their tutorials anyway ? I might watch a product review, but to be taught by a 16 year old how to do my make up ? No way no how.


----------



## AlovesJ

cheburashka said:


> I watched some of the old Lorraine's make up videos, from when she first started out. She definitely looks like she had a nose job, when you watched her very first ones - her nose was noticeably bigger and the tip of it was much rounder, now the nose overall looks more refined and tip looks more angular vs. round.



I watched some of her old videos the other day too. I think hair color makes a huge difference with her. She started out with blonde hair, which didn't do anything for her. I love her dark hair.


----------



## AlovesJ

cheburashka said:


> I can barely get through it because she's always pushing those necklaces and bracelets. It's like she used to casually mention them, now she talks about them all the time.
> 
> BTW, is she and Clay dating ?



I wondered that for awhile now. Last week in one of her day in the life videos titled "Relationships.." she said she was single. She also talked about her last bf didn't like being on camera but some want to be on the camera too much. I assumed she was referring to Clay with his music. During the time she was dating him she played it on her videos so no use complaining about it now.


----------



## jeye

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Dulcecandy87 has announced that she is 7 weeks pregnant. Congrats to her.
> 
> I subscribe to her because I love her personality and I like her Zara hauls. She's been laying off the hauls lately, I wonder why.



I like her alot and her blog is great. I don't love every single outfit she puts together but thats a given.
I read some comments about people unsubbing her b/c shes preggers and she is setting a bad example for young girls, totally ridiculous IMO! She served in the army, goes to school and its modern day society, she lives with her bf, people never heard of common law? Anyway congrats to her I know shes been trying to conceive, she suffered from a miscarriage a while back (read off her her blog). People are so close minded sometimes!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> And OMG, have you seen Laura's (lollipop26) latest blog post on the Rapid Lash??  I definitely will NOT be using that product!!! Yikes!


 
ush:


----------



## nwhite

blessedb318 said:


> The Elle and Blair following is THIS serious?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Liq-zOPzpgI


 
Never even heard of her.  I looks like she has a very young following.  

I just watched a few videos from Kandee Johnson the other day for the first time.  She's really talented and has had 10 years of experience doing makeup.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jeye said:


> I like her alot and her blog is great. I don't love every single outfit she puts together but thats a given.
> I read some comments about people unsubbing her b/c shes preggers and she is setting a bad example for young girls, totally ridiculous IMO! She served in the army, goes to school and its modern day society, she lives with her bf, people never heard of common law? Anyway congrats to her I know shes been trying to conceive, she suffered from a miscarriage a while back (read off her her blog). People are so close minded sometimes!



I don't think people are so close minded.  When I heard that she was trying to conceive with her BF, I was thinking "you try to conceive with your *husband*, not a BF".

Maybe I'm just old fashion, but I like the marriage before the kids...  just my thought, though.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I agree, but I don't in any way, shape or form think that she is a bad example to young girls because she got pregnant.


----------



## MACsarah

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think people are so close minded.  When I heard that she was trying to conceive with her BF, I was thinking "you try to conceive with your *husband*, not a BF".
> 
> Maybe I'm just old fashion, but I like the marriage before the kids...  just my thought, though.



Maybe they are never going to get married? They don't need a paper to validate their relationship..


----------



## Beauty&Brain

ChristyR143 said:


> That is seriously one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen. These girls do reviews, hauls, and mediocre makeup tutorials on YouTube and now people are treating them like they are celebrities?!?! Wth is this world coming to??
> 
> I mean seriously.


 

Agreed!!!
Talking about hauls, a lot of people get fooled into thinking that those guys buy stuff from their own pocket (some of them do but not all) and their reviews of those products are not biased. I personally think that all those hauls and reviews videos are nothing but a sales pitch...just like watching and add on TV!
Furthermore, they are appearing in magazines, WTF! 
yes indeed wth is this world coming to?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I can't believe all those people _wanted_ to meet Elle & Blair. First off, they don't come off as too bright, their tutorials are only decent, they are as boring as dry toast, and the quality of their videos have been going down, down, down. I mean, They barely do them anymore, and half the time its just words appearing on the screen. I honestly wouldn't stop them on the street if I saw them....


----------



## i<3handbags

ChristyR143 said:


> And OMG, have you seen Laura's (lollipop26) latest blog post on the Rapid Lash??  I definitely will NOT be using that product!!! Yikes!



I must have missed it, what happened? I have been using Rapidlash for over four months without issue.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ A good portion of her lashes fell out! It looked really bad. I'm sure it was probably an isolated incident but after seeing her pictures, I wouldn't try it. That's just me though. I use Lilash. It's pricey but it lasts a long time and I've had great results with it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

PurseXaXholic said:


> I can't believe all those people _wanted_ to meet Elle & Blair. First off, they don't come off as too bright, their tutorials are only decent, they are as boring as dry toast, and the quality of their videos have been going down, down, down. I mean, They barely do them anymore, and half the time its just words appearing on the screen. I honestly wouldn't stop them on the street if I saw them....


 
lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

i<3handbags said:


> I must have missed it, what happened? I have been using Rapidlash for over four months without issue.


 
http://www.lollipop26writes.com/2010/06/rapidlash.html


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Speaking of Blair and Laura, remember when Laura went to NY and she met up with Elle. Remember the bag of crap she got from Elle from Glitzyglam . Laura never mentions any of their stuff. However, Elle and Blair don't mention anything about Glitzyglam very often either


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Trolley-Dolly said:


> http://www.lollipop26writes.com/2010/06/rapidlash.html


 

That is terrible!! Luckily, eyelashes don't take too long to grow back, I had something similar happen with a eyelash curler breaking off half of my lashes. (I looked terrible) within a month or two they were back though.


----------



## i<3handbags

Weird! Someone did leave a comment that sounds plausible:



> Hi. I've heard a lot of reactions just like yours, but from a different cause.... is it possible that your lashes are suffering from the recent lash extension you had? Because when recently questioned about the procedure my facialist confided in me that she would not recommend the procedure b/c shortly after the additional lashes fell out, the patients natural lashes felt brittle, broke off, and fell out. Could this be what happened to you?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## ChristyR143

Had she had extensions recently? I thought the last time she had them was when she was in Dubai, which would have been several months ago at least? I could be wrong though...


----------



## triotrio

I just watched Lollipop's most recent one. I'm loving that girl more and more. Yeah, it's mainly haulage - she doesn't do tutorials. But her personality is so cute! 

And she's always enthusiastic and happy and excited about everything she buys - she actually makes me want to try some of the stuff! Am I really shallow that I want to watch videos where the people are actually smiling?  :shame:

Cos there's not a lot of enthusiasm on some of the videos out there.......

I actually had to switch off another video half way through today from one of the main gurus - she was just so lacklustre and jaded! And describing the products her every second phrase was "I dunno...so yeah...so....I just like it.....yeah....I dunno.....". I think she even threw a couple of "whatever"s in there. 

Can anybody rec some other endearingly enthusiastic gurus for me!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Makeupbytiffanyd


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Makeupbytiffanyd



like her reviews - she just plays with her hair too much...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ I agree


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Whatup said:


> I just checked out a new person on youtube
> Her name is x
> 
> Shes only got one video up right now, but she seems like a sweet girl. She seems a bit nervous in her videos, but thats probably just because she just started. Anyways. She might be horrible idk but I thought Id tell you guys.


 
I don't mean to be rude, but is this you? Since you only have 1 post?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

unkn0wn critic has a new post about Elle and Blair moving to L.A.

There are some pretty good points in it, I don't know if you all saw Blair's June Favorites video, but she mentioned that her sister was getting her room and she was moving into a smaller room in the house.. yeah whatever. There are some screenshots of facebook conversations about them moving to L.A. and there are Twitter tweets also between that guy that Elle would not stop talking about in her Favorites video


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah...I saw that.

I just don't get it. WHY all the lies, you know?

I honestly would not believe either one of those girls if they said the sky was blue.  I feel very sorry for all the young girls that look up to those two scam artists.

ETA:  And I'm sorry to say, but poor Elle's nose is lookin' a little Michael Jackson-esque.  LMAO!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I agree, why not just say that she is moving to L.A?  I also don't get the thing with her car bla bla bla. Just tell the truth and maybe they will have more people that like 'em? 

LOL I agree


----------



## PurseXaXholic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyAEifsOxM&playnext_from=TL&videos=ICwePlno8U8&playnext=1

Jealous. <-- Not beauty, but... makeup guru related. LOL


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but is this you? Since you only have 1 post?


 

Considering her videos have 8 veiws... I doubt that someone already is recommending her. Pretty sure they're the same person.


----------



## tomz_grl

Trolley-Dolly said:


> unkn0wn critic has a new post about Elle and Blair moving to L.A.
> 
> There are some pretty good points in it, I don't know if you all saw Blair's June Favorites video, but she mentioned that her sister was getting her room and she was moving into a smaller room in the house.. yeah whatever. There are some screenshots of facebook conversations about them moving to L.A. and there are Twitter tweets also between that guy that Elle would not stop talking about in her Favorites video


 
I'm surprised people are still watching the sisters after all the 'lies' that have been exposed.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

PurseXaXholic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYyAEifsOxM&playnext_from=TL&videos=ICwePlno8U8&playnext=1
> 
> Jealous. <-- Not beauty, but... makeup guru related. LOL


----------



## triotrio

*Trolley-Dolly*, thanks for the rec, but is there anyone else you'd recommend to me?

Cos......um....she's actually the nameless person I was referring to that I switched off from... 

She has a lot of fans on here so I didn't want to ruffle feathers so I didn't mention the name. I mean, it's just personal taste at the end of the day, isn't it? But then when you rec'd her just underneath, it was so funny! 

I also look at pixiwoo - and whilst I respect their artistry a lot, they are quite a serious duo. Fair enough - they're being professional - but I'd just love to find anther lollipop26 to follow.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Have you seen this thread? http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/favorite-youtube-makeup-videos-you-subscribe-to-439156.html

There are a lot of recs in there, we had to make this thread because people that subscribed to the thread were complaining that it all went off topic because the people in here were gossiping about the gurus


----------



## ChristyR143

triotrio said:


> *Trolley-Dolly*, thanks for the rec, but is there anyone else you'd recommend to me?
> 
> Cos......um....she's actually the nameless person I was referring to that I switched off from...
> 
> She has a lot of fans on here so I didn't want to ruffle feathers so I didn't mention the name. I mean, it's just personal taste at the end of the day, isn't it? But then when you rec'd her just underneath, it was so funny!
> 
> I also look at pixiwoo - and whilst I respect their artistry a lot, they are quite a serious duo. Fair enough - they're being professional - but I'd just love to find anther lollipop26 to follow.



I actually knew you were talking about her from your first post, lol!

Don't get me wrong...I do like Tiffany. But I agree that when she's talking about a product, she kind of hem-haws around a lot.  

On another note...is anyone besides me curious as to what her husband does for a living? I'm curious because they are pretty young and she spends a loooot of money and doesn't work.

Also, I just un-subbed from Julieg713. I tried watching her latest tutorial, and I just can't stand her voice. Something about it absolutely grates on my nerves. Plus she repeats herself a LOT, so she ends up talking a whole lot more than is really necessary (very very this and really really that). It's a shame too, because I do think she's pretty talented. I guess I could just watch her on mute, LOL.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ I'm curious too. There is no way on freeking earth that she could afford everything that she purchases just by doing freelancing


----------



## ChristyR143

Right. Not to mention the fact that if you follow her on twitter, it's fairly obvious she doesn't work much. Which is cool, I mean...good for them, you know...I'm just nosy and would like to know.  (I'm sure she makes a fairly decent amount from youtube as well, but still....)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think she mentioned once that he was in IT...  I think...

But also, she does makeup for weddings and that can pull in good money if you're good.  I for one have never been concerned about other people's spending and how they can afford things.


----------



## ChristyR143

Being my age, I can say that it's not really super common to see people as young as them to be able to afford the things she's been acquiring lately, the vacations, etc. And considering the fact that she puts it out there for her viewers/followers to see, it's natural to be curious about it. Nothing at all wrong with that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChristyR143 said:


> Being my age, I can say that it's not really super common to see people as young as them to be able to afford the things she's been acquiring lately, the vacations, etc. And considering the fact that she puts it out there for her viewers/followers to see, it's natural to be curious about it. Nothing at all wrong with that.



I get exactly what you're saying.  

I wonder if any of the more respected Gurus will/do regret putting so much out there.

There was a story about Candee Johnson recently, something to do with the custody of her children (apparently she left them home alone while she went to another state).  That would have been enough to make me put the video down and handle real business - my children!


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, I read about that deal with Kandee, and I agree!


----------



## *Jem*

ChristyR143 said:


> On another note...is anyone besides me curious as to what her husband does for a living? I'm curious because they are pretty young and she spends a loooot of money and doesn't work.



I think I read that her husband works for a family owned business?

I also wonder about this cause she spent like 2k in LA with Lorraine. Maybe YouTube pays better than we think? 


I also don't think she does a lot of freelance b/c she would talk about that.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I also wonder how Lorraine can afford to always spend $$$. Obviously her family earn a lot of money with their business and what not, but surely she doesn't just live off her Mom and Dad...


----------



## *Jem*

^

I really think she lives off of mommy and daddy and her YouTube money.  Must be nice. lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

It must!


----------



## triotrio

> Being my age, I can say that it's not really super common to see people as young as them to be able to afford the things she's been acquiring lately, the vacations, etc. And considering the fact that she puts it out there for her viewers/followers to see, it's natural to be curious about it. Nothing at all wrong with that.



That's actually crossed my mind as well but I always just assumed she had a proper job that was well paid. I never once thought she didn't work! Gosh!

Wait, is she a make up artist by profession? I'm actually a bit confused as to what she does all day now....Does the YouTube thing take up that much time? She posts about once a week right?

Her rings are OMG Amazing, and their apartment looks fab so there's obviously a lot of money in the backgroung somewhere. 

Maybe she's doing a Lauren Luke and is developing some stuff of her own in the background. I dunno......


----------



## DC-Cutie

also keep in mind that just because people have a lot of stuff, that doesn't make them well off.  If you are getting everything on credit and robbing peter to pay paul, that's not anything to be proud of... (not saying that they are, just making a point).  Some people look good for the cameras, but are scraping to get by.

Also, they may live in a lower cost of living state.  If they lived in NYC, DC, etc., I wonder how they would fare?


----------



## sjunky13

Lorainne makes money selling jewelry and youtube. She doesnt have to work in the store, she brought the store buisness. She does well with those things, smart girl.


----------



## ChristyR143

triotrio said:


> That's actually crossed my mind as well but I always just assumed she had a proper job that was well paid. I never once thought she didn't work! Gosh!
> 
> Wait, is she a make up artist by profession? I'm actually a bit confused as to what she does all day now....Does the YouTube thing take up that much time? She posts about once a week right?
> 
> Her rings are OMG Amazing, and their apartment looks fab so there's obviously a lot of money in the backgroung somewhere.
> 
> Maybe she's doing a Lauren Luke and is developing some stuff of her own in the background. I dunno......



She used to be a teacher but is now a freelance makeup artist. However, if you follow her on twitter, it's easy to tell see that her makeup artistry doesn't keep her too busy.  However, I'm sure, being one of the more successful youtubers out there, that she makes pretty good $$ from that.

I would really be surprised to find out that she was just fronting for the camera and living beyond their means with regard to the lifestyle she leads. She seems too smart for that. But, I suppose one never knows.


----------



## cheburashka

ChristyR143 said:


> She used to be a teacher but is now a freelance makeup artist. However, if you follow her on twitter, it's easy to tell see that her makeup artistry doesn't keep her too busy. However, I'm sure, being one of the more successful youtubers out there, that she makes pretty good $$ from that.
> 
> I would really be surprised to find out that she was just fronting for the camera and living beyond their means with regard to the lifestyle she leads. She seems too smart for that. But, I suppose one never knows.


 

This may be too stupid of a question () but when you, ladies, say they - Tiffany and Lorraine, make money off youtube, what do you mean ? 

Do they actually get paid for their youtube vlogging and for the make up videos they create ? Or are you referring to the fact that Lorraine's  family business boomed since she started advertising stuff on her blog and vlog ? 




I've noticed Lorraine have been getting more and more expensive stuff lately - the necklace her mom got her alone for her bday is pretty expensive.


----------



## siworae

^ Many of these makeup "gurus" make money via Youtube's partner program (more info here:  http://www.youtube.com/partners).  They are paid according to how many views their videos get, and also from ads.  I also believe that some of them receive products for free (maybe some of them are also paid) in exchange for a review. 

I always assumed that the more popular and well-known gurus made a good amount of money... but I don't know if it's enough to quit their day job.  Maybe for a few, but I'm sure it's good supplemental income for most.


----------



## tomz_grl

ChristyR143 said:


> She used to be a teacher but is now a freelance makeup artist. However, if you follow her on twitter, it's easy to tell see that her makeup artistry doesn't keep her too busy. However, I'm sure, being one of the more successful youtubers out there, that she makes pretty good $$ from that.
> 
> I would really be surprised to find out that she was just fronting for the camera and living beyond their means with regard to the lifestyle she leads. She seems too smart for that. But, I suppose one never knows.


 
She also did the videos for Sigma brushes and I think she was part of that whole thing with Coastal Scents, Lush and that online candle company (one candle being named after her). She doesn't mention CS, Lush or the candles any longer, probably because she doesn't want to admit to the fact that she was pushing sponsored videos. 
If you watch her videos now, she uses items that she already has (MAC or drugstore brands). She never really buys makeup that much anymore. 
As far as her expensive items... I notice she wears a lot of JCrew and Target brands which aren't that expensive. She traded in her fairly new nice Honda Accord on a used BMW 5 series. She has nice purses and nice shoes (but who on tPF doesn't ). 
I stopped using twitter, but when I followed her, I noticed she never really posted things during the day except for lunch times which makes me think she's working part time somewhere...maybe for her parents company. I think I read somewhere that they own a Personal Training/Sports complex. 
I've just realized, I know WAY TOO MUCH about this chick. Stepping away now...:shame:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

You're right about her never mentioning any of the products that she has previously reviewed, but I think she is the most genuine about it. I don't think she would ever accept a product that she would never use or whatever.


----------



## ChristyR143

Yes, as siworae said...a lot of the bigger youtubers are partners with youtube and make money based on the ads and how many views their videos get.

I agree that Tiffany is one of the most genuine gurus out there, and I really do trust her opinion.  I also trust LisaSz09's opinions, as well as Laura's (lollipop26).

Well...whatever she does or doesn't do, it seems that she and her husband are doing pretty darn well for themselves, and I do think it's great for them.


----------



## justkell

Tiffany and her husband also just bought a house. It's pretty big too.It has at least 4 bedrooms. She mentioned that she has guest bedroom_s_, and that's not including the room she uses for her vanity and such. She lives in Atlanta, GA, if not Atlanta, definitely in a burb close by. 

And she also had said in a recent video that she buys everything cash and has never been one to use credit cards. 

I follow her on twitter, she definitely is my favorite guru. I like her videos a lot. And trust her reviews as well. 

But, like ya'll I was very curious as to what her husband does for a living too. She lives a very nice life it seems. She's always out to lunch and shopping, lol.


----------



## sjunky13

I dont know about Tiffany's life. But they do make lots of money from the videos, plus she was a paid sponser . I dont follow them on twitter, so I dont see the pics of cars etc. Some people also dont mind an 800.00 a month car payment. LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChristyR143 said:


> I agree that Tiffany is one of the most genuine gurus out there.


 
how so, in your opinion?


----------



## BadRomance93

I like _this_ girl:

http://www.youtube.com/user/alllldolledup

She's Australian, so I love her!


----------



## triotrio

I was a bit  when Tiffany talked about Sigma in every video. But she doesn't seem to do that anymore in fairness. 

She recently started putting up a disclaimer on the "more info" bit "This video was not sponsored by any brands mentioned". Of course now I'm gonna look for that disclaimer and if it's not there I'll be all   again, heh heh.

Is it just my imagination or does she not talk about new releases that much? I haven't seen every one of her videos but when you compare her to Laura, who's always running to the counter to get every single new thing and is so excited about new releases......

I mean, I'm sure Tiffany does talk about new releases from time to time but a lot of the time it's stuff she's had for a while. You know - in brown. 

I think that's why I prefer Laura. I want to see all the new stuff tested and reviewed. I'm madly curious about new stuff!


----------



## ChristyR143

DC-Cutie said:


> how so, in your opinion?



Well, I guess I'd have to say that I trust her because, if there was any 'dirt' about her, I'm pretty sure she would have been exposed by now (like Blair and Elle). Of course, I could be totally wrong, I have no idea.  But she just *seems* genuine to me.


----------



## tomz_grl

justkell said:


> Tiffany and her husband also just bought a house. It's pretty big too.It has at least 4 bedrooms. She mentioned that she has guest bedroom_s_, and that's not including the room she uses for her vanity and such. She lives in Atlanta, GA, if not Atlanta, definitely in a burb close by.
> 
> And she also had said in a recent video that she buys everything cash and has never been one to use credit cards.
> 
> I follow her on twitter, she definitely is my favorite guru. I like her videos a lot. And trust her reviews as well.
> 
> But, like ya'll I was very curious as to what her husband does for a living too. She lives a very nice life it seems. She's always out to lunch and shopping, lol.


 
I think she lives North of Atlanta up I75 based on the areas she posts about shopping at. It's not an expensive place to live and I also believe she's more in a townhouse setup as opposed to a house...but that's JMO and I don't know that as fact.

As I've said before, I haven't seen her really drop any money lately on anything expensive except for her Chanel and LV stuff. She rarely ever talks about buying makeup anymore, but why would she when she already has almost everything MAC has ever put out except for up to recently launched collections (which seem to be the same colors renamed).

They're young, make decent money and don't have any kids yet...that explains a lot.


----------



## tomz_grl

ChristyR143 said:


> Well, I guess I'd have to say that I trust her because, if there was any 'dirt' about her, I'm pretty sure she would have been exposed by now (like Blair and Elle). Of course, I could be totally wrong, I have no idea. But she just *seems* genuine to me.


 
It's our Southern Charm...don't let it decieve you.


----------



## ChristyR143

I'm from Texas. I know aallllllllllll about Southern Charm. lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Christy - I agree about lisasz09, she is awesome!


----------



## *Jem*

tomz_grl said:


> I think she lives North of Atlanta up I75 based on the areas she posts about shopping at. It's not an expensive place to live and I also believe she's more in a townhouse setup as opposed to a house...but that's JMO and I don't know that as fact.



I think she lives near Canton...which is fairly far from Atlanta and a lower cost of living...


----------



## tomz_grl

*Jem* said:


> I think she lives near Canton...which is fairly far from Atlanta and a lower cost of living...


 
I would have never have guessed Canton, I thought more Marietta. Interesting... but yes, MUCH cheaper. We live about 30 miles north from downtown and our house would be 2 maybe 3 times the price if we lived within the 285 paremeter. But the schools would also suck and the taxes would be WAY more expensive. I LOVE my Atlanta burb!


----------



## *Jem*

^^ you live near my parents! I grew up about 25 miles north of downtown Atlanta.


----------



## Lola

sjunky13 said:


> Lorainne makes money selling jewelry and youtube. She doesnt have to work in the store, she brought the store buisness. She does well with those things, smart girl.


 
Ummm.....not sure how smart that is.  How long can that last?  I don't think she can count on that income for forever.  I think she is banking on just taking over her family's store later in life.  She doesn't really seem to have any long term goals or ambition.


----------



## cheburashka

Lola said:


> Ummm.....not sure how smart that is. How long can that last? I don't think she can count on that income for forever. I think she is banking on just taking over her family's store later in life. She doesn't really seem to have any long term goals or ambition.


 
I don't know if she plans on taking over the store, she keeps talking about moving to San Francisco or sometimes she talks about moving to Seattle, of course those could just be her rambling. 

As for the lack ambition, or its appearace on camera, this was one of the first things that were striking to me but I don't want to be judgemental, especially since I don't know her personally. 

She has become so addicting to watch, that I caught my own bf listening to me watching her video, when I caught him he was like: "tehe, I just wanted to know what is Lorraine up to today."


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## triotrio

Just watched the "English Rose Pink Eyeshadow" look from *PixieWoo.*

English Rose??! More like Pink Tranny! As I've said, I'm a big fan of their artistry but their style is pretty full-on. There's nothing English Rose about hot pink eyes with blackberry contouring!

Number of products used in that video? 10! 

It's exhausting even to watch. I truly think they're very talented make up artists - but I watch for fun, not remotely in the hope of trying to replicate it at home.


----------



## nicci404

My Purse Addiction said:


> I agree! I can't watch her.



Same here! She seems rather fake as well to me...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^  I agree


----------



## tomz_grl

Looks like Tiffany pissed some people off at IMATS. You'll have to read throught the comments...
http://www.youtube.com/comment_servlet?all_comments=1&v=3DYb9Wv_Hz4


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Can you post examples? There are 655 comments...

All I can see is people fighting over the fact that Tiffany always does KK tutorials?


----------



## cheburashka

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Can you post examples? There are 655 comments...
> 
> All I can see is people fighting over the fact that Tiffany always does KK tutorials?


 
I skimped through, one of the posters says she got ditched by Tiffany - She saw her at IMATS and said hello to her, while Tiffany complete ignored her and didn't even smile back. Another poster says she or he saw them with Lorrane at IMATS and they were extremely snobby and rude. This is all hear say of course.


Did you hear about Lorraine booking a trip to several cities ?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I did. I've been watching her "monster face" follow me around videos. I find it strange that she would want to go to all these cities by herself 

I watched Tiffany's KK dramatic eyes video, good lord does she over-pluck her brows ush:


----------



## ChristyR143

Lol! Yeah she does! But man, you wanna see some over-plucked brows for real...makeupbymel's eyebrows are painful to look at. Especially when she doesn't have them filled in!!


----------



## *Jem*

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I did. I've been watching her "monster face" follow me around videos. I find it strange that she would want to go to all these cities by herself
> 
> I watched Tiffany's KK dramatic eyes video, good lord does she over-pluck her brows ush:



Yes and unfortunately the super zoom on her eye highlights her poor foundation application. I couldn't focus on the tutorial b/c my eyes kept wandering to the splotchiness


----------



## nicci404

Anyone familiar with LovePeaceandLipgloss? I found her by accident and her hair caught my attention and then make-up. She seems nice but I would like to see her do a video with a more natural look...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hb9RBuQpyU&feature=channel


----------



## karester

*Jem* said:


> Yes and unfortunately the super zoom on her eye highlights her poor foundation application. I couldn't focus on the tutorial b/c my eyes kept wandering to the splotchiness



It's been bugging me that her videos are so yellow, she needs some better lighting.  It gets really hard to tell what colors she's using, or that there's any difference between them.

Her eyebrows don't bother me that much, they don't look that bad too me.


----------



## tomz_grl

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I find it strange that she would want to go to all these cities by herself


 
According to the Unkn0wncritic, Tiffany is her only friend and I don't think Brad wants Tiffany travelling around with Loraine for an uncertain amount of time. JMO.


----------



## cheburashka

tomz_grl said:


> According to the Unkn0wncritic, Tiffany is her only friend and I don't think Brad wants Tiffany travelling around with Loraine for an uncertain amount of time. JMO.


 

Where is that post ? I'm sort of interested in looking at it. 

I  went to his or her blogspost today and OMG with before pics, it's so obvious Lorraine had a nose job. I don't have anything against her having PS, but she's so set on denying she's had anything done.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Me too. And IMO it's a lot of BS if there is a post of that nature.

She has friends which are in her follow me around videos and she regularly states that her best friends all had babies...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

*Jem* said:


> Yes and unfortunately the super zoom on her eye highlights her poor foundation application. I couldn't focus on the tutorial b/c my eyes kept wandering to the splotchiness





EVERYTHING in her videos is yellow, the KK video, all the colors looked yellow?ush:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOGxr1GxASI&playnext_from=TL&videos=e1EhsjuGM2M&feature=sub

She set it up in an "extra room" - ohh please. Liar.


----------



## tomz_grl

^they really are the qvc sisters! Geez!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I don't get the whole Blair & Elle thing. Why are they so sketchy?


----------



## cheburashka

californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't get the whole Blair & Elle thing. Why are they so sketchy?


 

I don't know but I still can't wrap my mind around the fact how popular they are for what crappy tutorials they do. Makes me wonder who their target audience is with such low expecations.


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOGxr1GxASI&playnext_from=TL&videos=e1EhsjuGM2M&feature=sub
> 
> She set it up in an "extra room" - ohh please. Liar.



I know....ridiculous, isn't it?

My question remains....WHY ALL THE LIES???? I honestly just do NOT get it.


----------



## cheburashka

ChristyR143 said:


> I know....ridiculous, isn't it?
> 
> My question remains....WHY ALL THE LIES???? I honestly just do NOT get it.


 

Is it her actual room ? I'm a clueless noob.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Has anyone noticed since Elle's nosejob her voice sounds really pinched? Her voice drove me crazy before (helllooo you're 22, not in middle school!!!) but now it sounds even worse.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

cheburashka said:


> Is it her actual room ? I'm a clueless noob.



She claims that it is an extra room in her house. But there is a lot of speculation that they are moving to LA (which is true IMO)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

letsgoshopping said:


> Has anyone noticed since Elle's nosejob her voice sounds really pinched? Her voice drove me crazy before (helllooo you're 22, not in middle school!!!) but now it sounds even worse.


----------



## cheburashka

letsgoshopping said:


> Has anyone noticed since Elle's nosejob her voice sounds really pinched? Her voice drove me crazy before (helllooo you're 22, not in middle school!!!) but now it sounds even worse.


 

She's 22 ????? She looks so much older !


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I believe she is around 22-23. She just graduated from college. And I agree, her voice does sound really pinched post-nose job, almost like she's holding it and talking!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Her foundation is soooo freeking cakey


----------



## DC-Cutie

cheburashka said:


> She's 22 ????? She looks so much older !



22???  I thought she was late 20's early 30's....


----------



## asamiramirez

Wait, why don't we believe it's an extra room? I don't get it. She said, "This room is at our parents house, where we currently live." in a response comment, do we think it's really a dorm or something? This is my first video of this person so I have no idea of other things she's claimed or whatever. Will someone fill me in? I feel left out.


----------



## lolitablue

asamiramirez said:


> Wait, why don't we believe it's an extra room? I don't get it. She said, "This room is at our parents house, where we currently live." in a response comment, do we think it's really a dorm or something? This is my first video of this person so I have no idea of other things she's claimed or whatever. Will someone fill me in? I feel left out.


 
Me too!! Pretty, please!!! I am not sure if I understand the sketchiness and such!!! Help!!

I kind of like some of her witty comments and so far do not dislike her short videos. LOL!!!


----------



## karester

californiaCRUSH said:


> I don't get the whole Blair & Elle thing. Why are they so sketchy?



Also, they promote stuff that they get paid for and there are new rules from the FTC where you have to give a disclaimer if you receive a product from a company. They've lied about never being paid by a company for a review, but Elle was paid like $4000 for reviewing a sunless tanner.  If you call either of them out on their lies, they threaten to sue you and ban you from their channels. 

I could care less if people get paid but at least be honest and not let your subscribers think you've bought everything you review.

Here's when they were on Good Morning America: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp45M8zOMPs


----------



## Norlite

cheburashka said:


> I don't know but I still can't wrap my mind around the fact how popular they are for what crappy tutorials they do. Makes me wonder who their target audience is with such low expecations.


 

It doesn't matter how crappy their tutorials are, it doesn't matter who the target audience is. All that matters is the number of hits they get on youtube, which as you can tell by this thread is a lot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

asamiramirez said:


> Wait, why don't we believe it's an extra room? I don't get it. She said, "This room is at our parents house, where we currently live." in a response comment, do we think it's really a dorm or something? This is my first video of this person so I have no idea of other things she's claimed or whatever. Will someone fill me in? I feel left out.





lolitablue said:


> Me too!! Pretty, please!!! I am not sure if I understand the sketchiness and such!!! Help!!
> 
> I kind of like some of her witty comments and so far do not dislike her short videos. LOL!!!



I don't get it either...  Can someone drop the 411!


----------



## ChristyR143

If y'all will google search "I need to vent blog" the first link that comes up should be the Unk0wncritic blog. Just go there and read through all the entries. It will tell you all about the Elle and Blair saga.


----------



## lolitablue

ChristyR143 said:


> If y'all will google search "I need to vent blog" the first link that comes up should be the Unk0wncritic blog. Just go there and read through all the entries. It will tell you all about the Elle and Blair saga.


 
Thank you! I will check it out!! 

Edit:  I checked the vent and the comments, let me see if I got this:  they are sisters and the lie to their followers b/c they get paid for doing what they do but they do not disclose it?  Am I close?


----------



## tomz_grl

^Yes and Yes


----------



## cheburashka

lolitablue said:


> Thank you! I will check it out!!
> 
> Edit: I checked the vent and the comments, let me see if I got this: they are sisters and the lie to their followers b/c they get paid for doing what they do but they do not disclose it? Am I close?


 
That and also they lie that they had plastic surgery when it's blatantly aparent they had rhinoplasty. I just don't understand why people would be so embarassed of their own actions.


----------



## lolitablue

cheburashka said:


> That and also they lie that they had plastic surgery when it's blatantly aparent they had rhinoplasty. I just don't understand why people would be so embarassed of their own actions.


 
It's called accountability!! Sounds (from the descriptions and comments) that these are spoiled brats.  Probably their parents did not hold them accountable for their behavior. 

In any case and responding to your comment:  do they lie to their followers?  Did they say no about the surgery when asked?  I think that my local channel showed something about their GMA appearance.  Did they essentially get pay to go shopping at F21?


----------



## ChristyR143

I don't know that they have addressed the plastic surgery rumors at all yet but they have comments on their videos on approval only so it's unlikely they would let a question about it through anyway. 

As for the other stuff, yes they lie all the time.


----------



## ChristyR143

Regarding the GMA segment, I would imagine that yes they probably got paid in addition to being given the money they used to shop. This is just a guess though.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Okay... here is the situation.

Basically Elle and Blair are the biggest bullsh*tters in the YouTube community. They have lied and lied about near enough everything to their viewers (because 99% of them are teenage girls who will believe their lies because they are said to be their "role models") anyway, if you have followed them for a long time and have followed the unkn0wncritic blog, you will see that it's became clear to a lot people that they have bullsh*tted their way into making $$$$$$$$, and they lie about everything. So basically Elle and Blair think they are celebrities and they have hired a manager and now people are claiming that they are moving to LA.

Therefore, when she put that video up, people didn't believe that she set it up in one of the rooms in her parent's house, they believe that they have indeed moved to LA.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> Regarding the GMA segment, I would imagine that yes they probably got paid in addition to being given the money they used to shop. This is just a guess though.



IMO, they get paid for everything except their regular videos like the tag videos, monthly favorites etc..


----------



## asamiramirez

ChristyR143 said:


> If y'all will google search "I need to vent blog" the first link that comes up should be the Unk0wncritic blog. Just go there and read through all the entries. It will tell you all about the Elle and Blair saga.



Oooooh, I see now. Thank you for that! Wow, totally turned me off to the channel for sure.


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Okay... here is the situation.
> 
> Basically Elle and Blair are the biggest bullsh*tters in the YouTube community. They have lied and lied about near enough everything to their viewers (because 99% of them are teenage girls who will believe their lies because they are said to be their "role models") anyway, if you have followed them for a long time and have followed the unkn0wncritic blog, you will see that it's became clear to a lot people that they have bullsh*tted their way into making $$$$$$$$, and they lie about everything. So basically Elle and Blair think they are celebrities and they have hired a manager and now people are claiming that they are moving to LA.
> 
> Therefore, when she put that video up, people didn't believe that she set it up in one of the rooms in her parent's house, they believe that they have indeed moved to LA.



 And, the unk0wncritic blog has screen shots of stuff that backs up the theory that they have moved to LA.



Trolley-Dolly said:


> IMO, they get paid for everything except their regular videos like the tag videos, monthly favorites etc..



I agree with you.


----------



## keodi

it seems like youtube gurus were talking about tiffanyd's attitude at the IMATS? I missed it does anyone know what happened? apparently she came off as snobby in thecurrent bobbies recording of the trip..


----------



## ChristyR143

I read something about how they showed up really late in the day (they even joked about being 'fashionably late' on Lorraine's video) and that they didn't stay too long, and I think one person said they said hello to Tiffany and that Tiffany ignored her. I don't know how reliable that is, but that's what I read. I think I read that in the comments section on that blog.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this is so bad to say (since you shouldn't judge a book...), but I can see her being snobby, something about the way she comes across in her videos


----------



## lolitablue

I saw her in one of the Sigma videos!! Those girls are busy!!!


----------



## cheburashka

I'm watching Lorraine's supposed " frutatarian" diet and from a health professional point of view I almost want to slap her for advocating fad dieting. I'm sorry but eating nothing but fruit and occasional tuna once every few days for a prolonged period of time is unhealthy and to even think that it could be shows a detrimental lack of judgement, common sense and intelligence. 

With the fact that she talked about losing 9 lbs in  just a few days ( not suprising and probably a water weight), I'm scared to think what impact it might have on some of her younger subscribers who can't think rationally for herself. 

Can't she just eat healthy regularly rather than binge on whatever she wants during vacations and then crash diet afterwards ?


----------



## *Jem*

^^ if you watch her regularly she is doing it b/c she feels like her allergies bother her less when she detoxes...when she did this before she also told people to research and dont follow her!


----------



## Tracy

cheburashka said:


> I'm watching Lorraine's supposed " frutatarian" diet and from a health professional point of view I almost want to slap her for advocating fad dieting. I'm sorry but eating nothing but fruit and occasional tuna once every few days for a prolonged period of time is unhealthy and to even think that it could be shows a detrimental lack of judgement, common sense and intelligence.
> 
> With the fact that she talked about losing 9 lbs in  just a few days ( not suprising and probably a water weight), I'm scared to think what impact it might have on some of her younger subscribers who can't think rationally for herself.
> 
> Can't she just eat healthy regularly rather than binge on whatever she wants during vacations and then crash diet afterwards ?



Oh, but she "knows what she's doing"! That what she says.....I feel like most of what she says and does is to get a rise out of people. You know how some girls just love their drama...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think 99% of the time, Lorraine is being sarcastic.

I agree, what she is doing is very stupid but then again it is her life, she can do what she wants, she's what like 24?  She isn't responsible for teenage girls, I see that she should set an example, but on the other hand I don't think Lorraine in particular isn't an appropriate "role model" for teenage girls. I mean, she uses f-bombs frequently in her videos, she is very sexy and voluptuous and the things that she talks about in her follow me around videos aren't appropriate for young teenage girls, imo.


----------



## lolitablue

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I think 99% of the time, Lorraine is being sarcastic.
> 
> I agree, what she is doing is very stupid but then again it is her life, she can do what she wants, she's what like 24?  She isn't responsible for teenage girls, I see that she should set an example, but on the other hand I don't think Lorraine in particular isn't an appropriate "role model" for teenage girls. I mean, she uses f-bombs frequently in her videos, she is very sexy and voluptuous and the things that she talks about in her follow me around videos aren't appropriate for young teenage girls, imo.


 
Wow, need to go check her videos out!!! What's her youtube id?


----------



## ChristyR143

her beauty channel is thecurrentcustom. Her vlog channel is thecurrentboobies.  lol


----------



## lolitablue

ChristyR143 said:


> her beauty channel is thecurrentcustom. Her vlog channel is thecurrentboobies. lol


 
Thank you!  

Already crazy name right there! LOL!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## cheburashka

*Jem* said:


> ^^ if you watch her regularly she is doing it b/c she feels like her allergies bother her less when she detoxes...when she did this before she also told people to research and dont follow her!


 

I remember hearing that that but from a logical point of view - that doesn't really make much sense. She has typical allergy symptoms - nose stuffed up, difficulty breathing and etc, so she diets or "detoxes in fancy language" to aleviate them ? This doesn't make much sense: why not go to a pharmacist or a doctor to try to figure out a solution, alternative med if you are "allergic" ( notice how freely she uses a term allergic) to benadryl ?

Plus she also uses terms like food allergy and seasonal allergies interchangibly - one minute she is doing her detox to alleviate seasonal alergies, another minute she is doing it to figure out what foods - nuts for example - she is allergic to. Things don't add up, are you doing it to alleviate seasonal allergies or to try to figure out what foods you are allergic too, kwim ?  At least from a medical perspective what she is doing is a total nonsense. 

Look at her very recent pictures from IMATS - she looks so much heavier than she used to. That's why I think she is doing the "detox" to crash diet:


----------



## ChristyR143

I noticed that she looks heavier. I have to agree with you, cheburashka...I think the crazy diet has led to some weight gain.  Regardless of why she was doing it, it's not smart or healthy IMO.


----------



## lolitablue

ChristyR143 said:


> I noticed that she looks heavier. I have to agree with you, cheburashka...I think the crazy diet has led to some weight gain. Regardless of why she was doing it, it's not smart or healthy IMO.


 
Wow, so she looks like the  picture on the left now? I need to go home and check this person out!! The right side picture looks ill to me, too!! What is she thinking????


----------



## ChristyR143

Yes, the picture on the left, in the purple dress, was taken just a couple of weeks ago.  The picture on the right is older.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ *lolita*, I'm going to let you start writing for me, since we're thinking the SAME THING!

This mess is crazy...  I'm 35 soon to be 36 and all I can say is: thank goodness we didn't have YouTube growing up!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She does look kinda heavy at the IMATS


----------



## Tracy

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ *lolita*, I'm going to let you start writing for me, since we're thinking the SAME THING!
> 
> This mess is crazy...  I'm 35 soon to be 36 and all I can say is: thank goodness we didn't have YouTube growing up!



Ditto!!

cheburashka, you're right the allergy stuff doesn't make sense. She needs to be allergy tested for further allergens. And if my throat itched after eating a NUT I would be going straight to my allergist! That can be super serious and develop out of no where. She probably should have an Epi pen.


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ *lolita*, I'm going to let you start writing for me, since we're thinking the SAME THING!
> 
> This mess is crazy... I'm 35 soon to be 36 and all I can say is: thank goodness we didn't have YouTube growing up!


 
*DC*:ahhh!! The connection!!!! LOL!! We've always had it!!! I am glad for youtube now b/c I am learning a lot about make-up and trends and it is a marvelous tool for when you want to find songs or watch videos.

I have to admit that some tutorials are great and some are crappy!! I am loving how much I am learning and how much you can actually find out on these channels, which is scary.  Also, glad that I have a son and not a daughter!!   Thank you girls for filling me in and your patience!!!

 I am currently working on doing some research (b/c of my line of work requires it) on the FTC rules regarding online adverstisements and I am seeing how a lot of these "gurus" are not complying with the basics! Interesting to learn how responsible youtube would be for this although I assume that they detach themselves from  all that, for the same reason.


----------



## Jeannam2008

*meganheartsmakeup* is my new fav. guru!!! She seems so genuine and not a fake like Elle and Blair who btw are very bad liars. Great cover up Blair with the whole giving your little sister your bedroom and taking the smaller bedroom, how convenient since there was once talk of moving to LA around this time. And Elles sad excuse for a dorm room....please we all know it's the apartment. PSH! lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

:true:


----------



## michie

I didn't even know who these girls were until I got an email from NYX and I thought of this thread! Both Elle & Blair did vids for NYX products and it was the most horrendous POS I had seen. The younger girl was mostly putting down the lash styles. I turned it off wondering why the hell NYX even bothered to promote it on their site. They both look like extras from "Legally Blonde" or "White Chicks". I follow a few ppl on YT for ideas but even the "artists" there leave much to be desired. I had scaled back on watching tuts because I honestly got tired of people promoting BS products that they got for free.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Go to this link (Perez) and click on the Whoopi video. Watch the commercial that airs before the video begins! 

http://perezhilton.com/2010-07-20-drugged-up-whoopi-on-the-view


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^I JUST saw this too, and thought of this thread!


----------



## knics33

^ wow. it's crazy to me how "big" those two are getting. like I feel like one day I am going to hear that they have a tv show or something haha. 


also- elle's nose job is TERRIBLE. definitely a little michael jackson-ish. blairs is ok, but i still can't believe that someone her age got a nose job .


----------



## lolitablue

SugarDaisy said:


> Go to this link (Perez) and click on the Whoopi video. Watch the commercial that airs before the video begins!
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-07-20-drugged-up-whoopi-on-the-view


 
Cannot open it!!! 

I'll try from home!!!!


----------



## ChristyR143

What was the ad? When I watched it, it was something about the Mississippi coast or something?

Yes, Elle's nose job is NOT good.


----------



## SugarDaisy

ChristyR143 said:


> What was the ad? When I watched it, it was something about the Mississippi coast or something?
> 
> Yes, Elle's nose job is NOT good.


 
The ad was a 15 sec 'preview' of Elle and Blair shopping for dorm room items at Marshalls.   They are beginning to pop up everywhere in all different types of mediums.


----------



## cheburashka

ChristyR143 said:


> What was the ad? When I watched it, it was something about the Mississippi coast or something?
> 
> Yes, Elle's nose job is NOT good.


 

I think both of their nose jobs came out wacky. I wonder if it was the plastic surgeon's doing or if they had a certain "look" in mind and asked for it.


----------



## ChristyR143

SugarDaisy said:


> The ad was a 15 sec 'preview' of Elle and Blair shopping for dorm room items at Marshalls.   They are beginning to pop up everywhere in all different types of mediums.



Oh gawd.


----------



## ChristyR143

cheburashka said:


> I think both of their nose jobs came out wacky. I wonder if it was the plastic surgeon's doing or if they had a certain "look" in mind and asked for it.



Yeah, I agree they both look weird, but Elle's looks a little worse to me.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I wonder why Elle and Blair have to lie about what they do? Who cares? If they are moving to L.A to start their careers more power to them, but why lie about it?


----------



## tomz_grl

cheburashka said:


>


There is a huge difference in these pictures IMO and they are only maybe a month a part which leads me to believe she must be tuching up her videos on YT.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ I just went back and looked, and the picture on the right was a still shot from her February Favorites video. So, it's been about 5 months.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Yes but even her latest video for MAC In the Groove, she looks a lot different. Maybe the IMATS pic is just a really unflattering picture. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/thecurrentcustom?blend=1&ob=4#p/a/u/0/H6BeN7MfFqs


----------



## DC-Cutie

i just have to say it again:  these are some old lookin' young chicks!


----------



## tomz_grl

Agreed! Lorraine looks close to 40 in the IMATs picture.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ for reals!  I think at their age they should be concentrating on taking care of the skin they have today for years to come, instead of pounding on TONS of makeup.


----------



## cheburashka

Lorraine still looks a lot different than she used to. Here's an alternate picture from IMATs unkn0wn critic posted on his/her site:


----------



## MACsarah

She looks better in her videos because she has the camera above her head, which forces her to look up, making her eyes appear bigger, and her head larger then her body. The arms look skinnier because they are far away from the rest of her body.


If Lorraine is ever unhappy with her day job, she should consider writing a book about how great lighting, angles, and movement are..

I don't know, but in her everyday videos she acts so high and might about her hotness. Seeing the pictures and videos of her at Imats makes me not take her arrogant personality serious.


----------



## DC-Cutie

there goes TiffanyD messin' with her hair AGAIN!!!


----------



## lolitablue

MACsarah said:


> She looks better in her videos because she has the camera above her head, which forces her to look up, making her eyes appear bigger, and her head larger then her body. The arms look skinnier because they are far away from the rest of her body.
> 
> 
> If Lorraine is ever unhappy with her day job, she should consider writing a book about how great lighting, angles, and movement are..
> 
> I don't know, but in her everyday videos she acts so high and might about her hotness. Seeing the pictures and videos of her at Imats makes me not take her arrogant personality serious.


 
OMG!! Her videos look so weird!!!!!!!! You are so right!! LOL!! It is like a body with a head that does not belong to it!! Wow!!!


----------



## *Jem*

cheburashka said:


> Lorraine still looks a lot different than she used to. Here's an alternate picture from IMATs unkn0wn critic posted on his/her site:



Wow her face does not move well. Wonder if it's all the lazer treatments she does or botox. 

I watch her day in the life videos and she looks the same, nothing like that imats picture. She shows her body constantly, so I know she is still very thin. Weird.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so let me get this right:

Lorraine and TiffanyD met via youtube and decided to go on a trip to IMATS?  or were they friends before YouTube?


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> so let me get this right:
> 
> Lorraine and TiffanyD met via youtube and decided to go on a trip to IMATS?  or were they friends before YouTube?



Nope. Met via YouTube. They also shared a room


----------



## lolitablue

OK, sorry what is IMATS????


----------



## michie

International Makeup Artists Trade Show...or something like that.


----------



## lolitablue

michie said:


> International Makeup Artists Trade Show...or something like that.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

If you look at Lorraine's picture of IMATs she has virtually no upper eye lid, but in her videos she has a huge upper lid, but with out the wrinkles on her forehead from making her eyebrows higher...does that make sense?  Something very suspicious is going on, or maybe I'm just super paranoid now because of the QVC sisters.


----------



## tomz_grl

cheburashka said:


> Lorraine still looks a lot different than she used to. Here's an alternate picture from IMATs unkn0wn critic posted on his/her site:


 
Wonder why the 'garoos' are all wearing passes? Do you think IMATs paid them to come to get more fans there to buy stuff?

ETA: One more thing, Loraine is looking up in this picture as she does in the videos and she still looks completely different. I'm telling y'all, something's up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I went to IMATs in NYC once and was given a pass to wear.  They have press passes and attendee passes.  I truly hope these 'garoos' (as you so loveling call them - LOL) aren't considered press - SMDH...

One last time I'll say it, there is NO WAY IN HELL Lorraine is in her 20's...


----------



## tomz_grl

cheburashka said:


>


 
Am I seeing things or does the picture on the right around her jaw bone look like it has squigly lines? Especially her right (or left) jaw bone.


----------



## michie

I agree with whomever said they need to put the brushes down and focus on skin care. Very few of these women look their age. Maybe they should be reviewing the latest Dermalogica or MD Skincare instead of MAC collections.


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> I went to IMATs in NYC once and was given a pass to wear.  They have press passes and attendee passes.  I truly hope these 'garoos' (as you so loveling call them - LOL) aren't considered press - SMDH...
> 
> One last time I'll say it, there is NO WAY IN HELL Lorraine is in her 20's...



I will agree with you there. Hell, I'm in my 30's and look waaaaay younger than Lorraine


----------



## Mininana

how old is she? I thought she was hitting her 40s!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Mininana said:


> how old is she? I thought she was hitting her 40s!!!


 
Supposedly 25! Last time I checked!!!


----------



## kmh1190

I don't know guys.  I follow both Tiffany and Lorraine.  Is it possible to alter your videos to make yourself look thinner/younger?  I would think that would take alot of time and a lot of good editing software.

My fav guru of the moment is xteener bc she doesn't appear to try to sell anything.  She uses stuff you can buy from drugstores and does a lot of wearable looks.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Well, Lorraine has nothing but time... I'm sure the editing is possible and evident when you compare the IMATs pic to her current videos. Her skin and features are all most completely different.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

SugarDaisy said:


> The ad was a 15 sec 'preview' of Elle and Blair shopping for dorm room items at Marshalls.   They are beginning to pop up everywhere in all different types of mediums.



Ohh good lord


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She said in her follow me around videos that her face was swollen from allergies at the IMATS, and she also says that she has gained weight so she needs to "detox" herself by only eating fruit. Hence she looks "bigger"


----------



## tomz_grl

^But she posted videos of her face right after IMATs and she wasn't swollen nor did she look like she needed to lose weight. Maybe I'm just overly paranoid but I think something's going on.


----------



## lolitablue

tomz_grl said:


> ^But she posted videos of her face right after IMATs and she wasn't swollen nor did she look like she needed to lose weight. Maybe I'm just overly paranoid but I think something's going on.


 
Do you have an idea of what it could be?


----------



## blessedb318

Elle and Blair on LA news....

http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/sisters-strike-gold-with-youtube-haul-videos-20100720

I wonder why these stories always seem to focus on the "haul" videos?? Never a mention of the mediocre makeup looks......hmmmm


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like a need a flowchart or a powerpoint presentation to keep all of these 'gurus' straight.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

What is the point in that news article anyway? It's BS


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeeeaaaah, Lorrainey pie needs to CHILL with the fad detox diet crap. I firmly believe that's the culprit behind her recent weight gain. Her metabolism is probably jacked.


----------



## tomz_grl

lolitablue said:


> Do you have an idea of what it could be?


 
I think she's photoshopping her videos and pictures. She definitely has the time to do it and it's evident in the picture of her with the red hair. The forehead, jaw area and eye area have been touched up. I'm also suspecting her arms are thinned out as well.


----------



## tomz_grl

Trolley-Dolly said:


> What is the point in that news article anyway? It's BS


 
I loved one of the comments that said it's not a haul if you don't pay for the stuff, it's an infomercial. So true...


----------



## *Jem*

tomz_grl said:


> I think she's photoshopping her videos and pictures. She definitely has the time to do it and it's evident in the picture of her with the red hair. The forehead, jaw area and eye area have been touched up. I'm also suspecting her arms are thinned out as well.



idk I honestly dont think Lorraine has the skill to do that


----------



## MACsarah

I went to imats, and yes, the gurus where considered "press/media". I'm not kidding. the 14 year old gurus got press passes!


----------



## cheburashka

*Jem* said:


> idk I honestly dont think Lorraine has the skill to do that


 
I don't know if she does or doesn't, probably not, but I agree with someone above who said that for someone who acts like she's breath-takingly gorgeous in her videos, given her catty at times attitude, she really doesn't measure up to her own bar based on the IRL pics.


----------



## blessedb318

cheburashka said:


> I don't know if she does or doesn't, probably not, but I agree with someone above who said that for someone who acts like she's breath-takingly gorgeous in her videos, given her catty at times attitude, she really doesn't measure up to her own bar based on the IRL pics.


 

I agree as well, and I think her over-the-top superficiality and confidence stems from the fact she isn't happy with the way she looks. Most people arent so blatant about how vain they are, but she uses the sarcasm thing to make it seem funny but I think she's really serious.


----------



## tomz_grl

*Jem* said:


> idk I honestly dont think Lorraine has the skill to do that



How does her dad make his tacky 80's art?


----------



## cheburashka

blessedb318 said:


> I agree as well, and I think her over-the-top superficiality and confidence stems from the fact she isn't happy with the way she looks. Most people arent so blatant about how vain they are, but she uses the sarcasm thing to make is seem funny but I think she's really serious.


 

I don't buy the sarcasm either. Her insecurity is also aparent in how seriously she takes comments people post - she constantly adresses them in her videos. Just  yesterday she made reference to someone talking about her eyebrows - that means she really takes it to heart. 

One one hand I do feel bad about someone the negative comments she is getting, on the other hand she should expect it after seeking publicity so openly - she did choose to do the voluntary daily vlogging herself afterall.


----------



## MACsarah

tomz_grl said:


> How does her dad make his tacky 80's art?



he does it with a still image. Lorraine is not bright enough to figure out how to edit the picture of a 10 minute video. Photoshoping a girl on one picture is way easier then to edit the picture of every single second of a video. Kwim? 


None of the gurus are really skilled to do that. Its all angles, Macbook web cams, and lighting. Lets be real, web cams are easy to look good in. It hides wrinkles like nobody's business.


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, I have to agree...I think Lorraine looks different in her videos because of the wonky angle she shoots them at, and I think that's WHY she does it that way.

And I'm sorry, but the whole IMATS/youtube 'guru' thing has gotten waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out of hand IMO. It's so ridiculous.

Honestly, I'm getting to the point where I just want to un-sub from pretty much everyone lately, save just a few.


----------



## *Jem*

^^ I agree Christy! Even TiffanyD is getting on my nerves. I could not watch her last video on the lancome foundation. It was not cohesive.

Also I find it very interesting that Tiffany says she buys her own products but she reviewed the same foundation that the "youtube Lancome makeup artist" Michelle Phan used in her latest video...wonder if she just lies about getting free stuff?


----------



## tomz_grl

^She said she purchased it.


----------



## kmh1190

Yeah, Lorraine doesn't seem like the type who'd be able to edit and touch up her videos.  If she does, then she's missed her calling in life bc she does a darn good job.  My thought is alot of it is lighting and camera angles.  She very rarely shoots below her boobs.  As for the difference in her weight is that there is only one way to deflate so quickly and hopefully she isn't dabbling in diuretics.  Otherwise I find her to be kinda funny.  She reminds me of older Nellie Oleson from Little House on the Prairie-they way she talks and her expressions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kmh1190 said:


> She reminds me of older Nellie Oleson from Little House on the Prairie-they way she talks and her expressions.


 
:lolots:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

kmh1190 said:


> Yeah, Lorraine doesn't seem like the type who'd be able to edit and touch up her videos. If she does, then she's missed her calling in life bc she does a darn good job. My thought is alot of it is lighting and camera angles. *She very rarely shoots below her boobs*. As for the difference in her weight is that there is only one way to deflate so quickly and hopefully she isn't dabbling in diuretics. Otherwise I find her to be kinda funny. She reminds me of older Nellie Oleson from Little House on the Prairie-they way she talks and her expressions.


 
Are you referring to when she actually takes still life pics with a camera or video shooting? Because in her day in the life videos she does an outfit of the day from head to below boobs to toes each time 

Not here to defend her, but as someone mentioned even though she looked swollen in that IMATs pic, I wonder if it is a bad angle because there ain't enough lighting and angling to explain the drastic diff in within days of each other. She looked slender in each video leading up to IMATs. She even did outfit of the days there as well. Then at IMATs in that pic,she is chunky? Then when she returns home during her ootd, she looks slender. Does anyone understand what I am saying?

I watch her on the daily. Could actually careless about her as in we aren't friends. But have to call a spade a spade. No matter how far away you look on video filming which is amateurly shoot, you can't hide it. Unless she is using a body double. Heck even with her expensive lighing, Oprah is still thicker than ever on camera.


----------



## *Jem*

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Are you referring to when she actually takes still life pics with a camera or video shooting? Because in her day in the life videos she does an outfit of the day from head to below boobs to toes each time
> 
> Not here to defend her, but as someone mentioned even though she looked swollen in that IMATs pic, I wonder if it is a bad angle because there ain't enough lighting and angling to explain the drastic diff in within days of each other. She looked slender in each video leading up to IMATs. She even did outfit of the days there as well. Then at IMATs in that pic,she is chunky? Then when she returns home during her ootd, she looks slender. Does anyone understand what I am saying?
> 
> I watch her on the daily. Could actually careless about her as in we aren't friends. But have to call a spade a spade. No matter how far away you look on video filming which is amateurly shoot, you can't hide it. Unless she is using a body double. *Heck even with her expensive lighing, Oprah is still thicker than ever on camera.*






ok so then that pic of her at the IMATS has to be photoshopped then. She showed her face in her video yesterday, she looked fine


----------



## tomz_grl

^That's why I keep saying something is definitely up. The IMATs picture is just so drastically different compared to her recent videos.


----------



## tomz_grl

*Jem* said:


> ok so then that pic of her at the IMATS has be photoshopped then. She showed her face in her video yesterday, she looked fine


 
There has to be other video of IMATS with her in it to compare. She looks the same at IMATS as she did in the pictures on the Unkn0wncritic from when she was a blonde.


----------



## Tracy

deedee, I understand what your saying.
In the IMATs pic she looks puffy in the face, she said she was having allergy problems and was puffy in LA (flying cross country doesn't help puffiness either). Her arm looks flabby but that's because she doesn't work out. You can be flabby and thin at the same time, kwim?
Also, in her video's she looks up with her eyebrows raised (she said she does this in a vid). It's all about lighting and camera angle.






I haven't been watching Tiffany lately either. She bores me lately.


----------



## Beauty&Brain

MACsarah said:


> I went to imats, and yes, the gurus where considered "press/media". I'm not kidding. the 14 year old gurus got press passes!


 



oh lord where are we heading?  see what we brought on ourselves by subscribing to their pages ...next thing we know, they'll be followed by paparazzis and on the news 24/7 supplied with all the free designers clothes/shoes/bags, driving bentleys and mercedes....oh! that will give me a heart attack....I am gonna go unsubscribe from every page that has to with people doing infomercials and calling themselves gurus....I want regular people just like me sharing their experiences from using products...not people that will make a killing (either by getting paid for it or by receiving free stuff) trying to sell me things!
seriously ladies and gents....go and unsubsribe...goooooo!


----------



## Beauty&Brain

soon we'll be having a 100 000 Kim Kardashian...can you cope with that? being famous and rich for nothin'?


----------



## ChristyR143

*Jem* said:


> ^^ I agree Christy! Even TiffanyD is getting on my nerves. I could not watch her last video on the lancome foundation. It was not cohesive.
> 
> Also I find it very interesting that Tiffany says she buys her own products but she reviewed the same foundation that the "youtube Lancome makeup artist" Michelle Phan used in her latest video...wonder if she just lies about getting free stuff?



Oh really? That's very interesting. 

I certainly hope we don't find out that Tiffany is filling us full of bs as well.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think to say that Lorraine photoshops her videos is ridiculous. That would take HOURS and a lot of knowledge to do so and Lorraine doesn't have HOURS. She works, just like everyone else.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> Oh really? That's very interesting.
> 
> *I certainly hope we don't find out that Tiffany is filling us full of bs as well*.


----------



## karester

I just read that Blair and Elle are getting a cosmetic line with NYX.    And they did a commercial for Marshalls.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ohh good lord. More crappy products they will spam YouTube with, do 4 videos with them and say OMG THEY ARE AMAZING, then never use them again.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ yep. Totally ridic!!

I also agree that it's kind of out there to think that Lorraine is photoshopping her videos. I'd be more inclined to believe that those imats pics are messed with, but even then, I doubt it. I think it's just bad angles, lighting, etc. Plus, as someone else already mentioned, she said she was super puffy and swollen from allergies. And since she does not work out, she's gonna be kinda flabby, even though she's not 'fat'. 

But I still maintain that the fad diet/detox stuff is probably jacking with her metabolism and making it worse.


----------



## MACsarah

Beauty&Brain said:


> oh lord where are we heading?  see what we brought on ourselves by subscribing to their pages ...next thing we know, they'll be followed by paparazzis and on the news 24/7 supplied with all the free designers clothes/shoes/bags, driving bentleys and mercedes....oh! that will give me a heart attack....I am gonna go unsubscribe from every page that has to with people doing infomercials and calling themselves gurus....I want regular people just like me sharing their experiences from using products...not people that will make a killing (either by getting paid for it or by receiving free stuff) trying to sell me things!
> seriously ladies and gents....go and unsubsribe...goooooo!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auzkwitxu1g

1:32


They are already one step ahead of you! haha. They take the entire sidewalk up to take pictures. Because they are so PHAMMOUUSSS.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Is she sponsored by Forever 21?

Also, someone please explain how Lorraine looks up and raises her eyebrows but she doesn't wrinkle on her forehead?


----------



## MACsarah

tomz_grl said:


> ^Is she sponsored by Forever 21?
> 
> Also, someone please explain how Lorraine looks up and raises her eyebrows but she doesn't wrinkle on her forehead?



I can raise up my eyebrows without having wrinkles on my forehead. Keep in mind that she films with a webcam which doesn't show wrinkles or lines very well.


----------



## tomz_grl

^True but to go from this :







to where she looks like she's had a brow lift without any wrinkles at all?

I guess I'm just going to have to let it go since no one else thinks she's altering her videos/pics and I think she is.


----------



## kmh1190

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Are you referring to when she actually takes still life pics with a camera or video shooting? Because in her day in the life videos she does an outfit of the day from head to below boobs to toes each time
> 
> Not here to defend her, but as someone mentioned even though she looked swollen in that IMATs pic, I wonder if it is a bad angle because there ain't enough lighting and angling to explain the drastic diff in within days of each other. She looked slender in each video leading up to IMATs. She even did outfit of the days there as well. Then at IMATs in that pic,she is chunky? Then when she returns home during her ootd, she looks slender. Does anyone understand what I am saying?
> 
> I watch her on the daily. Could actually careless about her as in we aren't friends. But have to call a spade a spade. No matter how far away you look on video filming which is amateurly shoot, you can't hide it. Unless she is using a body double. Heck even with her expensive lighing, Oprah is still thicker than ever on camera.


 
No you're right, she does do a lot of up down shots in the videos on her currentboobies channel.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I can also lift my eyebrows without having wrinkles.

In one of Lorraine's videos she very subtly addresses the fact on that on the unkn0wn critic blog most of the people were saying she had an eyebrow lift in the past. She lowered her eyebrows and said its a habit of hers to lift them up because she has bad eyesight or something. When she lowered her eyebrows she pretty much looks the same as that before picture on the blog.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxt4NRnxt4Y&videos=k9FUQGJFqSE

Another video Blair is being "compensated" for


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeahhh blair, you will be using the palette in a lot of videos. Bullsh*t alert!! 

Her foundation is pretty bad ush:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Honestly, they're getting pretty cheap products, not like Chanel, YSL, Shu, Bobbi Brown etc., are sending them things.  That 120 palette is like $19.99 and the color pay-off is HORRIBLE!


----------



## AlovesJ

kmh1190 said:


> No you're right, she does do a lot of up down shots in the videos on her currentboobies channel.



Even on her currentcustom channel she has an angle that she does when she is filming. I think she has experimented and found the best way to flatter the features she doesn't like when she films. 

I think the IMATS picture is a bad angle. A while back she bought some cardigans from Target and was pulling them out they were all XS. She does like tight things, though so it could have been a size or two too small.


----------



## AlovesJ

Trolley-Dolly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxt4NRnxt4Y&videos=k9FUQGJFqSE
> 
> Another video Blair is being "compensated" for



I'll take your word for it. I've unsubscribed to her, and I'm not giving her another view by watching anymore of her videos.


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxt4NRnxt4Y&videos=k9FUQGJFqSE
> 
> Another video Blair is being "compensated" for



Uh, yeah.....she "just decided" to do a tutorial using the palette. What the &#@( ever.



DC-Cutie said:


> Honestly, they're getting pretty cheap products, not like Chanel, YSL, Shu, Bobbi Brown etc., are sending them things.  That 120 palette is like $19.99 and the color pay-off is HORRIBLE!



Yes, the products are pretty cheap, but she is getting paid money in addition to receiving the actual product in exchange for doing a video.


----------



## lkrp123

This is too much...Right before the 10:00 minute mark (9:50 ish), "Blair" picks up her broken clock and says that the time is 9:90 and she doesn't know how to read "those kinds of clocks"

...... REALLY?! 9:90?! :lolots::lolots::lolots:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWXh21WJ0ko

(PS - I'm embarrassed to even admit I clicked on this video.... ::shame::weird:)


----------



## karester

^^ Oh man... 9:90.  Wow.

And it's not just how many people view the videos how they get money, it's the amount of clicks links in the bar gets, it's the links to what ever is sponsored there.


----------



## AlovesJ

Does it count if you just X the link?


----------



## Beauty&Brain

MACsarah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auzkwitxu1g
> 
> 1:32
> 
> 
> They are already one step ahead of you! haha. They take the entire sidewalk up to take pictures. Because they are so PHAMMOUUSSS.


 

Oh dear! That just gave me a heartburn


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Elle & Blair marshall's commerical. I've been trying to watch some shows online. Yeah, they come up.

Edit: Three comcericals in twenty minutes


----------



## Tracy

Has anyone seen Lorraine's video from yesterday? She sort of addresses the arm flab and pissing people off on purpose. lol
Lorraine, are you reading?? lol  Sweat and weights girl! That's how to get rid of arm flab. You're welcome


----------



## cheburashka

Tracy said:


> Has anyone seen Lorraine's video from yesterday? She sort of addresses the arm flab and pissing people off on purpose. lol
> Lorraine, are you reading?? lol Sweat and weights girl! That's how to get rid of arm flab. You're welcome


 

Hahahaha, right on the spot. I thought she was reading too, but she hasn't seemed to be much into handbags in the past so I wasn' sure if she was aware of purse forum. 

I'm eager to see her laser peel video to see how her face and upper body looks, altough I imagine she already slimmed down after over a week of chumming on fruit.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Tracy*, I wonder if she really does. Not just TPF but the unknown critic too. Recall the eyebrow thing? The very next day(intro batman and robin chime), she was explaining it She attempts to give off the "I don't care what other's think" vibe but I wouldn't put it past her to google herself everyday to see what is being said about her. Lorraine pie,it ain't that serious. They talked about Jesus


----------



## *Jem*

Tracy said:


> Has anyone seen Lorraine's video from yesterday? She sort of addresses the arm flab and pissing people off on purpose. lol
> Lorraine, are you reading?? lol  Sweat and weights girl! That's how to get rid of arm flab. You're welcome



 I am going to go home and watch the video. Didnt have time to watch it yesterday.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I saw the 'Her Box Was Dinged Up' video when she was talking about makeup pet peeves with Debbie


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I usually really like her, but had to stop watching that vid, it annoyed the hell out of me...


----------



## ellacoach

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I saw the 'Her Box Was Dinged Up' video when she was talking about makeup pet peeves with Debbie


 
I watched this video but I end up fast forwarding through much of the time she's in the store talking to Debbie. I'll have to go back and rewatch.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^funny I thought I was the only one what fast forwarded when it comes to the store or interaction with Debbie(which I like her). I just don't want to hear it. Talk to ya mom on your own time. We get it...you love each other...great relationship. Move along.


----------



## *Jem*

ellacoach said:


> I watched this video but I end up fast forwarding through much of the time she's in the store talking to Debbie. I'll have to go back and rewatch.



 I fast forward too. 


I saw the arm flab part and her arms looked really slim. Idk


----------



## AlovesJ

Tiffany D did another video on cleaning brushes. Grasping much for video ideas. I'm not even going to waste my time watching it. I follow her on Twitter like a dork, and she's been linking her videos a lot lately. Kind of makes me feel like she is just trying to make $. If you are subscribed to her Twitter chances are you're subscribed to her videos and saw it pop up.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I just logged in to YT, and saw her brush cleaning video and hit the red x lol! Yawn!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I mean, I think that's so basic, Tiffany, show us your talents!!

I'd love to see a video of her traincase and a portfolio of the work she has done from her free lancing


----------



## *Jem*

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I mean, I think that's so basic, Tiffany, show us your talents!!
> 
> I'd love to see a video of her traincase and a portfolio of the work she has done from her free lancing



Yes! I agree.


----------



## kathywko

ME TOO! She was one of the first gurus I subbed. But now I yawn at her videos.... :shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I mean, I think that's so basic, Tiffany, show us your talents!!
> 
> I'd love to see a video of her traincase and a portfolio of the work she has done from her free lancing



I'm surprised she doesn't have much of her freelance work on her website.  Honestly, her looks are nice, but nothing groundbreaking.  She kind of reminds me of the blogger, Temptalia (I think that's how her name is spelled).  Her looks are pretty much the same.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ITA


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm surprised she doesn't have much of her freelance work on her website.  Honestly, her looks are nice, but nothing groundbreaking.  She kind of reminds me of the blogger, Temptalia (I think that's how her name is spelled).  Her looks are pretty much the same.



The difference is that Temptalia doesn't claim to be a makeup artist! She is just a makeup lover/collector


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jem* said:


> The difference is that Temptalia doesn't claim to be a makeup artist! She is just a makeup lover/collector



very true...


----------



## cristalena56

i havent watched these in forever.. i did however like xsparkage's videos..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I unsubscribed to xsparkage because of the lighting.


----------



## ChristyR143

All of xsparkage's look kinda look the same to me? I don't know why.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeah, ITA


----------



## ChristyR143

Holy crap makeupbymel is a hot dang mess. I just watched her July favorites....her makeup makes me wanna scrub my face off; her eyebrows (or lack thereof) scare the crap outta me; and her nails are a friggin' mess. Acrylic chipping off, paint chipped....ush: It ain't pretty.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ohh lord, she is a hot mess.

Is it just me, or does anyone else hate when people have a fancy introduction? I just wanna skip it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Mels lipstick does NOTHING for her. It's gross


----------



## ChristyR143

Yes, those cheesy intros bug me too.

And I completely agree about her lipstick. It just looks so freakin' BAD. I wonder why she thinks it looks good? Someone commented one time that it made her look dead and she replied, saying she liked looking dead. I don't get it. It's almost as if she tries to look really bad just to make people comment so she can snap back with a smarta$$ reply?? So weird.

And as much as I reallly do like Laura (lollipop26), I have to say, I'm not a fan of the nude lip thing on her either. Don't get me wrong...I like nude lips. But it has to be done right, you know? They both kinda miss the mark, IMO.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeah ITA. I think when their lipstick is the same color as their skin, it just looks gross.


----------



## tomz_grl

I've never understood the appeal of the nude lip. Why wear anything? Just put on some chapstick and go...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Do you mean why wear anything on your lips?


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, I think she means why wear a "nude" lipstick, why not just leave your lips bare, which would presumably be your own personal customized nude. Although some peoples lips aren't really nude at all. So I guess that might be why.


----------



## cheburashka

tomz_grl said:


> I've never understood the appeal of the nude lip. Why wear anything? Just put on some chapstick and go...


 

My lips are naturally quite red, I think a lot of people have very pigmented lips, so they try to "erase" them.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Oh lord, people have nude lips?

Mine are naturally cerise colored


----------



## ChristyR143

Lol!! Mine are a light pinky nude.


----------



## AlovesJ

ChristyR143 said:


> Holy crap makeupbymel is a hot dang mess. I just watched her July favorites....her makeup makes me wanna scrub my face off; her eyebrows (or lack thereof) scare the crap outta me; and her nails are a friggin' mess. Acrylic chipping off, paint chipped....ush: It ain't pretty.



I hate the huge, acrylic nails. I love FashionDivaCC, but her huge talons are so distracting. It seriously makes me not want to watch. She's done a video on applying fake nails, and they look a million times better. So she actually chooses to wear those things.


----------



## MACsarah

http://img.makeupalley.com/4/1/1/0/1709449.JPG



I'm impressed.


----------



## ChristyR143

Wow, Blair actually looks really pretty in that picture.


----------



## knics33

^I agree!


----------



## michie

tomz_grl said:


> I've never understood the appeal of the nude lip. Why wear anything? Just put on some chapstick and go...



LOL! It's like a 'no-makeup' look. It actually requires makeup. When I think of a nude lip, I think of it paired with a smoky eye or such. Chapstick would not fly with that. Sorry. But, to each his own.


----------



## Cheryl

Blair does look really pretty in that picture, elle on the other hand.. her smile looks really weird..


----------



## kathywko

Doesn't even look like Blair! haha hoorah for photoshop!


----------



## Fendi213

Now that "Elle" and "Blair" are working with NYX it really puts me off buying anything from NYX again.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ChristyR143 said:


> Yes, those cheesy intros bug me too.
> 
> And I completely agree about her lipstick. It just looks so freakin' BAD. I wonder why she thinks it looks good? Someone commented one time that it made her look dead and she replied, saying she liked looking dead. I don't get it. It's almost as if she tries to look really bad just to make people comment so she can snap back with a smarta$$ reply?? So weird.
> 
> And as much as I reallly do like Laura (lollipop26), I have to say, I'm not a fan of the nude lip thing on her either. Don't get me wrong...I like nude lips. But it has to be done right, you know? They both kinda miss the mark, IMO.


 
Wow! I thought it was just me. Along with those 2, Lorraine's nude lips don't suit her. I recall when they were all on the YSL rouge volupte Lingerie Pink...it didn't look good on any of them. But because it was the must have sold out holy grail of lippies they just knew they could pull it off. Even had me thinking I could do it. lol! The only person I feel that pulls of a nude lip right is Michele1218. The rest of them, it just washes them out and they haven't a clue it does.


----------



## tomz_grl

Cheryl said:


> Blair does look really pretty in that picture, elle on the other hand.. her smile looks really weird..


 
Becuase she doesn't have an upper lip.


----------



## Tracy

MACsarah said:


> http://img.makeupalley.com/4/1/1/0/1709449.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed.



Are those their old noses?!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ok the jig is up: with in a month 3 popular gurus have done a review on Lancome foundation....I smell fish


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I've noticed that as well...but, for anyone on the fence, the foundation is fantastic, and the matte lasts at least 8 hours (but not 16)...

I hope there's so many reviews popping up because its a good summer foundation, not that they are getting paid to say how great it is and not disclosing that.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Fendi213 said:


> Now that "Elle" and "Blair" are working with NYX it really puts me off buying anything from NYX again.



LOL ditto


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

ChristyR143 said:


> Holy crap makeupbymel is a hot dang mess. I just watched her July favorites....her makeup makes me wanna scrub my face off; her eyebrows (or lack thereof) scare the crap outta me; and her nails are a friggin' mess. Acrylic chipping off, paint chipped....ush: It ain't pretty.



 A couple of months ago I wondered why she only had haul videos, and rarely any tutorials, now I see. I'm not feeling her messy tuts, at all. But I like her for her honesty.


----------



## ChristyR143

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Ok the jig is up: with in a month 3 popular gurus have done a review on Lancome foundation....I smell fish



Really? The same one that Tiffany just reviewed recently?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ yep, that's the one..


----------



## ChristyR143

Hmm.  Well that's interesting.

And possibly very, very disappointing.

Oh well.....


----------



## tomz_grl

ChristyR143 said:


> Hmm. Well that's interesting.
> 
> And possibly very, very disappointing.
> 
> Oh well.....


 
I know...I would be disappointed. She said she purchased it herself. Maybe one of the other gurus mentioned it to her and she tried it?


----------



## ChristyR143

Maybe....but.....just seems weird that all the reviews are coming out at the same time if that's the way it happened, you know?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## *Jem*

RAEview mentioned the Lancome foundation in her favorites today. She didn't say whether or not she purchased it but I remember in her last video she mentioned that Lancome sent/sends her products to try.

So we have TiffanyD, MichellePhan and RAEview review this all in the same week. Anyone else?


----------



## Retro

*Jem* said:
			
		

> So we have TiffanyD, MichellePhan and RAEview review this all in the same week. Anyone else?



*SparklemissA* mentions it in her latest video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7yQHAxbSjM&feature=sub&videos=jaWGYp2aC4g


----------



## AlovesJ

Seems like sccastaneda is doing nothing but reviews for companies lately. She just did one for SunLab.


----------



## AlovesJ

Now Michele1218 is pushing her homemade "rosestud" earrings on her blog. Neiman Marcus will probably be knocking down her door for some. I'm sure of it. Sorry if someone has ordered some. Def not worth $10.. Some of the colors she has on her blog doesn't even look like a rosebud.


----------



## noon

I know ^ I'm so over all these youtubers trying to push jewelery on their subscribers. First it was Lorraine, then it was Belldujournyc and now its Michele1218 and pixi2woo. Who else is going to decide jewelery is their passion?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrV3nOahDDs&feature=sub&videos=11QyQm4ES_M

FTC Disclaimer:
Elle and I did not receive anything for free in this video. We are not getting paid for this. We were given the exclusive clip- and were so excited to share it with all of you! (What type of people would we be if we kept that awesome clip all to ourselves?!) All opinions are our own.

I don't believe they didn't get paid for that. Elle's voice sounds off?


----------



## Tracy

noon said:


> I know ^ I'm so over all these youtubers trying to push jewelery on their subscribers. First it was Lorraine, then it was Belldujournyc and now its Michele1218 and pixi2woo. Who else is going to decide jewelery is their passion?



Belldujournyc's bracelets (in most cases) are extremely overpriced. I make jewelry too and I could make one of those for pretty cheap.


----------



## *Jem*

Tracy said:


> Belldujournyc's bracelets (in most cases) are extremely overpriced. I make jewelry too and I could make one of those for pretty cheap.



yea..when she was quoting the prices of them I almost fell out of the bed. no way I am paying that much


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ditto! No way they are worth that much especially when she mentioned that some of the stones she got on trips and are rare hard to find. That stuff looks like stuff from Michael's arts and craft sessions


----------



## noon

Tracy said:


> Belldujournyc's bracelets (in most cases) are extremely overpriced. I make jewelry too and I could make one of those for pretty cheap.



yes ITA. The thing that annoyed me about Belldujournyc was when she first mentioned it she said her bracelets were going to be very affordable and she gave a low range and then later on when I heard how much she was selling them for I was like . Totally overpriced!


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrV3nOahDDs&feature=sub&videos=11QyQm4ES_M
> 
> FTC Disclaimer:
> Elle and I did not receive anything for free in this video. We are not getting paid for this. We were given the exclusive clip- and were so excited to share it with all of you! (What type of people would we be if we kept that awesome clip all to ourselves?!) All opinions are our own.
> 
> I don't believe they didn't get paid for that. Elle's voice sounds off?



I don't believe it either. At this point, I don't see them doing any videos unless they are getting paid for them. 

Blair is wearing quite possibly the largest earrings I've ever seen in my life, lol.


----------



## tomz_grl

ChristyR143 said:


> I don't believe it either. At this point, I don't see them doing any videos unless they are getting paid for them.
> 
> Blair is wearing quite possibly the largest earrings I've ever seen in my life, lol.


 
I'll say this...whoever their publicist is, she's doing a great job getting the QVC sisters out there.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I agree.

OMG, I was like  at those earrings.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

unkn0wncritic has a new blogpost FYI


----------



## tomz_grl

^The latest I see is the one from 7/19.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

So I watched a belledujour video today (her "MAC CCO HAUL") and is it just me or does she have a hell of an attitude?


----------



## cheburashka

Trolley-Dolly said:


> So I watched a belledujour video today (her "MAC CCO HAUL") and is it just me or does she have a hell of an attitude?


 

I couldn't get past a few minutes - she talks in such obnoxious/annoying manner like she's talking with a mouth half full. She just sounds very classless and very graceless.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Elle and Blair for Sears?! My goodness, they're everywhere!

http://www.crushyourstyle.com/#/challenge/1


----------



## karester

Now they're "Style Crush Experts."  I bet someone who's never watched anything on YT are like "And this girl is...who?"


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Elle & Blair are wearing chandeliers on thier ears..........


----------



## ChristyR143

Wow....well, I have to agree...their publicist/manager/whoever is doing a great job getting them out there. They must be raking the $$$ in.


----------



## AlovesJ

He's def working. Elle looks like she's lost some weight. The angle the camera comes in toward Blair is not very flattering for her. Maybe it's just her outfit.


----------



## kathywko

blair looks a bit.....asian?? or is it just me?!


----------



## lolitablue

kathywko said:


> blair looks a bit.....asian?? or is it just me?!


 
Probably the hair and the angle but I agree!!


----------



## BadRomance93

When I first discovered Blair, I thought, "Oh, okay, she's kinda ditzy, but she's seems quaint enough, but she doesn't seem to ever give that many tutorials, why so many views?".

Then I came across videos where she was reviewing random clothing websites and such, and something about how her sister was doing this YouTube schtick as well?

My absolute favourite is a video Blair uploaded where she was all, "Waaaa, ya'll were so mean to me, ya'll! I bought it myself! Ya'll are so mean. With my own money, waaaaaa! I don't know why ya'll don't believe me! Waaaa!"

:greengrin:

...okay, she didn't actually say that in so many words, but she was visibly shocked at the reaction she got, and it stuck in her craw. But that was good. Showed she had a conscience at some point.


----------



## intheevent

I lurk here, a LOT :ninja:

just don't want to get hit in the cross fire LOL

But I just wanted to post this article that you guys might be interested in about Loreal's new channel

http://www.clickz.com/clickz/news/1725479/loreal-sponsors-beauty-channel-youtube


----------



## tomz_grl

Atleast they picked an actual paid MUA...


----------



## ellacoach

am I the only one that can't STAND Blair's voice?


----------



## cheburashka

ellacoach said:


> am I the only one that can't STAND Blair's voice?


 

No, you are not.  Her voice reminds me of this awesome lisanova's vid:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMht_9bK27A&feature=channel


----------



## michie

Is Blair the one who sounds like a shaking, old lady?


----------



## declaredbeauty

^yes


----------



## ChristyR143

No, you're not. I can't stand her voice either.


----------



## cheburashka

I wish I haven't watched Lorraine's video today - I almost fell off the chair laughing. She was complaining about how cold it was and today was actually probably one of the nicest and warmest days we had so far this year. :lolots:  I haven't realized people perceive SF to be so cold.


----------



## Tracy

You should meet her^^^ talk some sense into her about her Fruitarian ways 

Blair's voice is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## BadRomance93

The fact that Elle has no trace of the accent is very jarring to my pysche... Lol.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly

What's with the position of Blairs head in the Sears video


----------



## ellacoach

cheburashka said:


> I wish I haven't watched Lorraine's video today - I almost fell off the chair laughing. She was complaining about how cold it was and today was actually probably one of the nicest and warmest days we had so far this year. :lolots: I haven't realized people perceive SF to be so cold.


 
boy she was grumpy in that video wasn't she?


----------



## AlovesJ

Lollipop26's tanning mishaps drive me bonkers. She posts pictures on her blog and the orange color just pops out. I really do like watching her, and reading her blog though.

Is anyone subscribed to House of Haute?


----------



## tomz_grl

TiffanyD posted a video about Lauren Conrad's winged eyeliner, but for some reason I feel like she had already posted a video about that...although I'm not about to take the time to go through hundreds of videos to look.
She's been VERY boring lately and uses an extreme amount of products on her looks.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She uses at least 4 or 5 different colors on her eye to make the most simple look


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

AlovesJ said:


> Lollipop26's tanning mishaps drive me bonkers. She posts pictures on her blog and the orange color just pops out. I really do like watching her, and reading her blog though.



:true:


----------



## ChristyR143

I agree! I guarantee you that look can be recreated with two shadows, easily. All it takes is blending.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

AlovesJ said:


> Lollipop26's tanning mishaps drive me bonkers. She posts pictures on her blog and the orange color just pops out. I really do like watching her, and reading her blog though.
> 
> *Is anyone subscribed to House of Haute*?


 
I am! I love Toni. She is funny as heck and pretty much down to earth. At least what I can see from her videos. I watch her on blog tv as well. I found her when I did a seach on purse collections. I would love for her to win the Oprah " I want my own show" contest.


----------



## sjunky13

is anyone watching Lorainne's traveling videos? I think I like her much better when she is traveling!!


----------



## michie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> She uses at least 4 or 5 different colors on her eye to make the most simple look



I can't knock her for that...I do the same thing (which is why I wouldn't do YouTube).


----------



## ellacoach

sjunky13 said:


> is anyone watching Lorainne's traveling videos? I think I like her much better when she is traveling!!


 
Yep. did you see the last one (her last day in SF) When she showed everything laid on on her bed that she needed to pack to leave for Portland I couldn't believe it. She dropped almost $200 on Tom Ford lipsticks, at least another $150 (or $200 if she bought the large size) on the Bond no 9 fragrance, and I bet another $300 at least on all of the Dolce & Gabbana makeup. 

Money just seems so indispensible to her, which is sort of becoming a turn off to me (don't know why it's taken me this long). For instance she left her camera charger in Austin, and she thought she almost lost her brand new Tom Ford sunglasess...she just seemed so nonchalant about it. I would have been freaking out. Who knows, maybe she was but just didn't show it on camera, which is fine. 

I wonder if her parents pay all of her credit card bills...


----------



## mcb100

^I've watched a few of Lorainne's videos. I know what you're talking about. But you don't know what goes on behind closed doors. Maybe she puts everything on credit? Could be in debt, but doesn't show it on camera? 

I'm still watching some of Elle's videos. I like her a lot better than Blair.


----------



## sjunky13

Lorraine makes major loot from YT. She likes to spend it too.


----------



## ellacoach

sjunky13 said:


> Lorraine makes major loot from YT. She likes to spend it too.


 
I need to start making YT videos then!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ellacoach said:


> Yep. did you see the last one (her last day in SF) When she showed everything laid on on her bed that she needed to pack to leave for Portland I couldn't believe it. She dropped almost $200 on Tom Ford lipsticks, at least another $150 (or $200 if she bought the large size) on the Bond no 9 fragrance, and I bet another $300 at least on all of the Dolce & Gabbana makeup.
> 
> *Money just seems so indispensible to her*, which is sort of becoming a turn off to me (don't know why it's taken me this long). For instance she left her camera charger in Austin, and she thought she almost lost her brand new Tom Ford sunglasess...she just seemed so nonchalant about it. I would have been freaking out. Who knows, maybe she was but just didn't show it on camera, which is fine.
> 
> I wonder if her parents pay all of her credit card bills...


 
ITA with the bold 100%  I thought to myself the other day, what would she do if she ever fell on hard times. I know money is to be spent but does she understand or was ever thought the value of it. Yeah she might be using credit but it is the same thing..no regards to how it is spent.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

AND a Prada clutch


----------



## noon

sjunky13 said:


> is anyone watching Lorainne's traveling videos? I think I like her much better when she is traveling!!



Yup! I think its cause she actually does different stuff rather than just talk to Debbie and go to Target.


----------



## noon

I think Lorraine makes good money from YT, selling jewelery etc. I imagine Debbie pays her well and she did say her dad gave her money for her birthday and she's been hoarding it.


----------



## ellacoach

noon said:


> I think Lorraine makes good money from YT, selling jewelery etc. I imagine Debbie pays her well and she did say her dad gave her money for her birthday and she's been hoarding it.


 
But some or most of the money from the jewelry sales must go back to the store I would think? I know nothing about retail so I have no idea.

I did hear her say that her Dad gave her money for her b-day which is what she used for her Prada clutch...


----------



## sjunky13

The gurus make a few thousand a month, plus she has all of those jewelry sales. No she doesnt know what it is like to struggle. Damn she never rode public transporation before. LOL. I think she will realize she has it good in FLA, and would have a struggle without her parents. Money is indispendable for her.


----------



## tomz_grl

sjunky13 said:


> The gurus make a few thousand a month,


 

WHAT!!!


----------



## noon

ellacoach said:


> But some or most of the money from the jewelry sales must go back to the store I would think? I know nothing about retail so I have no idea.



I do know the mark up on higher end clothes and jewelery (from my limited experience) is ridiculous! If Exit Art does as well as Lorraine makes it seem her family should be rolling in it.


----------



## sjunky13

tomz_grl said:


> WHAT!!!


 That is for the smaller ones. More well know ones can make much much more. They get a check monthly. So even if you hate them and dis the videos, they are making money from you.


----------



## ellacoach

sjunky13 said:


> That is for the smaller ones. More well know ones can make much much more. They get a check monthly. So even if you hate them and dis the videos, they are making money from you.


 
from the ads? Is that how they make their money. Jeez I am in the wrong line of work.


----------



## tomz_grl

^You and me both! That is just insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracy

And don't forget the shoes she bought! One of them Chloe......

If the store is buying the jewelry the profits should be going back to the store. Unless that's just the way they pay her.
But, IMO she know little about the orders received at the store. I'm not convinced she does the actual buying. Maybe just the "picking out" of some items.


----------



## Tracy

I _never click on YT ads._


----------



## noon

Tracy said:


> I'm not convinced she does the actual buying. Maybe just the "picking out" of some items.



I have wondered this for a while too. She used to give the impression she does all the buying, heck she even went to NY with her mom for that purpose but she always seems so surprised to see things when they get into the store. 

I never click on YT ads either.


----------



## sjunky13

She made everyone buy the jewelry, not the store. If you look, it is always kinda empty. I know her parents must love all the buisness she brought!  I am sure she gets most of the profits. She said she was a buyer, but she just worked in the store I guess. As for youtube, you dont have to click on the ads for them to make money. The more videos they make, views etc, the more they make. They get paid by the adds and by yt. She must do really well since she films daily.


----------



## ellacoach

Tracy said:


> And don't forget the shoes she bought! One of them Chloe......
> 
> If the store is buying the jewelry the profits should be going back to the store. Unless that's just the way they pay her.
> But, IMO she know little about the orders received at the store. I'm not convinced she does the actual buying. Maybe just the "picking out" of some items.


 
I forgot about the Chloe shoes and she also purchased a pair of Elizabeth and James shoes, which I am sure weren't cheap.


----------



## noon

ellacoach said:


> I forgot about the Chloe shoes and she also purchased a pair of Elizabeth and James shoes, which I am sure weren't cheap.



I thought she got a couple of tops from Elizabeth and James? Lol I dont remember. But if we are counting she also got a pair of sandals and bought a bunch of stuff from lululemon


----------



## Tracy

sjunky13 said:


> *She made everyone buy the jewelry*, not the store. If you look, it is always kinda empty. I know her parents must love all the buisness she brought!  I am sure she gets most of the profits. She said she was a buyer, but she just worked in the store I guess. As for youtube, you dont have to click on the ads for them to make money. The more videos they make, views etc, the more they make. They get paid by the adds and by yt. She must do really well since she films daily.



Everyone meaning who? Someone has to front the cost initially.


----------



## noon

oh and the jewelery in Austin!


----------



## sjunky13

Tracy said:


> Everyone meaning who? Someone has to front the cost initially.


 The thousands of people who bought those chains from youtube. The initial cost isnt much for jewelry, but the mark up is insane!!! I am sure the store sold maybe one chain a week if that. Lorainne blasts them out daily for months, thousands of orders. Do you think her mom kept that money? LOL. come on now!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

sjunky13 said:


> She made everyone buy the jewelry, not the store. If you look, it is always kinda empty. I know her parents must love all the buisness she brought!  I am sure she gets most of the profits. She said she was a buyer, but she just worked in the store I guess. As for youtube, you dont have to click on the ads for them to make money. The more videos they make, views etc, the more they make. They get paid by the adds and by yt. She must do really well since she films daily.



The stores aren't empty. There is one 10 minutes from where I live and it's freaking jam packed.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Tracy said:


> I _never click on YT ads._



Me neither


----------



## Tracy

Trolley-Dolly said:


> The stores aren't empty. There is one 10 minutes from where I live and it's freaking jam packed.



I agree. There are 3 stores and they couldn't keep them open if they weren't busy. When I was down there I went to the St. Armands store, it wasn't busy but it was early.


----------



## ellacoach

I think Lorraine stated once that she only films when she's in the store when there are no customers...so that's why it would appear empty.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeah, I think if she filmed when it's busy it would be inappropriate


----------



## michie

Damn. Maybe I need to get off my high horse and do some makeup and eye tuts. But, see, I would have to e-slap somebody to sleep for a nasty comment.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I've been so out of the loop with this thread lately...but seriously that darn Marshalls commercial with Ella and Blair I wish they'd soon die off and become unpopular...wishful thinking there

BTW has anyone ever watched ARose186? I found her while doing a search on YT. I really like her, but sometimes her personality goes over the top and she gets a little hyper lol 
http://www.youtube.com/user/ARose186


----------



## sjunky13

Trolley-Dolly said:


> The stores aren't empty. There is one 10 minutes from where I live and it's freaking jam packed.


 I am sure her youtube sakes blow the stores sales out of the water. She is very very famous on the internet . I also think she can spend her money they way she wants too. If her parents dont care or she isnt too worried about it. I think she is doing ok and has a nice saftey net.


----------



## karester

Ok, so I'm watching the newest video from Tiffany and can I just say I'm glad the lighting looks better.  That was what bugged me a lot, everything looked yellow.


----------



## *Jem*

tomz_grl said:


> TiffanyD posted a video about Lauren Conrad's winged eyeliner, but for some reason I feel like she had already posted a video about that...although I'm not about to take the time to go through hundreds of videos to look.
> She's been VERY boring lately and uses an extreme amount of products on her looks.



She posted a winged liner tut a in June and called it 50's/cat eye/retro. Same exact look as the LC one.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

:true:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

sjunky13 said:


> I am sure her youtube sakes blow the stores sales out of the water. She is very very famous on the internet . I also think she can spend her money they way she wants too. If her parents dont care or she isnt too worried about it. I think she is doing ok and has a nice saftey net.



 ita


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Jeannam2008 said:


> I've been so out of the loop with this thread lately...but seriously that darn Marshalls commercial with Ella and Blair I wish they'd soon die off and become unpopular...wishful thinking there
> 
> BTW has anyone ever watched ARose186? I found her while doing a search on YT. I really like her, but sometimes her personality goes over the top and she gets a little hyper lol
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ARose186


 
I watch her too  I like her! But I agree, something about her is just WOW you need to stop drinking all that tea!! Too much caffine!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jem* said:


> She posted a winged liner tut a in June and called it 50's/cat eye/retro. Same exact look as the LC one.


 
ALL of her looks, look the same.  Seriously....   That's why I'd love to see her freelance portfolio to see if she is able to do a wide range of looks.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ditto


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> ALL of her looks, look the same.  Seriously....   That's why I'd love to see her freelance portfolio to see if she is able to do a wide range of looks.



I really really really dont think there is a portfolio


----------



## michie

I thought she was a freelance artist...Anybody follow QoB (Queen of Blending)? She was one of the 1st I followed on YT, but I stuck to her tut vids after she started cramming Lip Tars down the throats of viewers. But, now I see she has her own shadows. Sorry, I know these girls need to make a living, but what she used in her latest vid is no different than NYX, Milani and MAC.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jem* said:


> I really really really dont think there is a portfolio


 
I didn't want to say that, but I don't think there is one either..



michie said:


> I thought she was a freelance artist...


 
she is...


----------



## sjunky13

Not all freelance artists have porfolios. She could be freelancing for a company too, like Mac etc. I dont see the big deal at all. If you dont like her, dont sub and watch. simple!


----------



## ChristyR143

I guess once you've done so many videos, it's hard to come up with new material. And well, since that's how they make their money, they've gotta do SOMETHING. lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think she is a freelancer, but not too sure about the portfolio. I mean, she has a huge train case


----------



## DC-Cutie

sjunky13 said:


> Not all freelance artists have porfolios. She could be freelancing for a company too, like Mac etc. I dont see the big deal at all. If you dont like her, dont sub and watch. simple!



:lolots:


----------



## michie

ETA** That is laughable because people who work or freelance at MAC usually have portfolios. They use them to get the job at MAC.

Maybe she hasn't taken (many) pics of her subjects/models. I have done people's makeup and I haven't taken any.


----------



## sjunky13

michie said:


> ETA** That is laughable because people who work or freelance at MAC usually have portfolios. They use them to get the job at MAC.
> 
> Maybe she hasn't taken (many) pics of her subjects/models. I have done people's makeup and I haven't taken any.


 
I am in the industry. It is all about sales when you work for a company now. We rather have people who can sell and we train in MU, than can do a full face and cant close a sale. You dont need to show portfolios at MAC anymore. things have changed in cosmetics. As for Tiffany, she wants her Youtube check too, so she has to sometimes repeat ideas I guess.


----------



## michie

Just over a year ago a girl I know who was applying at MAC was asked about a portfolio and she also did work on a model. I guess it's all on who hires you. Yes, they are about sales, but not the way they once were. They want talent, also. 

I made the statement I did because many freelancers usually do other jobs besides MAC, so they keep a portfolio, Model Mayhem page or something for jobs, discounts, etc.


----------



## sjunky13

michie said:


> Just over a year ago a girl I know who was applying at MAC was asked about a portfolio and she also did work on a model. I guess it's all on who hires you. Yes, they are about sales, but not the way they once were. They want talent, also.
> 
> I made the statement I did because many freelancers usually do other jobs besides MAC, so they keep a portfolio, Model Mayhem page or something for jobs, discounts, etc.


 
 Real make up artists yes. Sadly they arent hired much for retail and what not.  I agree , artistry heps and what not. But sales are the bottom line. I went corporately into cosmetics. I also have an artistry background and can tell you most national mu artists for many companies are hired for sales and image. If they have the look and can sell. I am not really into TiffanyD. Is she a pro, does she claim to be one? I know make up geek is a real artist and so is Kandee Johnson. Pixiwoo etc. I thought Tifanny did this as a fun side gig?  Everyone is saying she looks bored now, lol. I havent watched her in the past so I dont know if she has changed.


----------



## michie

I had only seen her work on Specktra. Back then, she just "loved makeup". After so many compliments, I guess she jumped into the game. I had no idea if she was a freelancer since I don't follow her. Times have changed. "Pro" can mean anything from working at a counter to applying eyeliner straight and "freelance" apparently means "I pack up my makeup on Sundays and do faces after the 10 o'clock service."


----------



## sjunky13

michie said:


> I had only seen her work on Specktra. Back then, she just "loved makeup". After so many compliments, I guess she jumped into the game. I had no idea if she was a freelancer since I don't follow her. Times have changed. "Pro" can mean anything from working at a counter to applying eyeliner straight and "freelance" apparently means "I pack up my makeup on Sundays and do faces after the 10 o'clock service."


 

true true . Hey, didnt you meet Anastasia? 

Also there are now 12 yr old gurus on youtube, you know the demise is near.


----------



## ChristyR143

She has contact information on her blog regarding her freelance business. But, if you follow her on twitter, it's fairly apparent that she's not *super* busy, and if she is, she's definitely not talking about it. The only 'jobs' she's ever talked about that I know of are doing makeup on her cousin and a friend for prom or something, and I can't imagine she would have charged them. Who knows. But based on the number of subscribers she has and views her videos get, and the fact that her hubby is obviously pretty successful, I doubt that she really 'has' to do any freelancing unless she just really wants to, you know?


----------



## sjunky13

ChristyR143 said:


> She has contact information on her blog regarding her freelance business. But, if you follow her on twitter, it's fairly apparent that she's not *super* busy, and if she is, she's definitely not talking about it. The only 'jobs' she's ever talked about that I know of are doing makeup on her cousin and a friend for prom or something, and I can't imagine she would have charged them. Who knows. But based on the number of subscribers she has and views her videos get, and the fact that her hubby is obviously pretty successful, I doubt that she really 'has' to do any freelancing unless she just really wants to, you know?


 O totally. That's  not really freelancing I guess. Good for her if she doesnt have to work. I bet that gets people all rilled up. LOL


----------



## tomz_grl

michie said:


> I had only seen her work on Specktra. Back then, she just "loved makeup". After so many compliments, I guess she jumped into the game. I had no idea if she was a freelancer since I don't follow her. Times have changed. "Pro" can mean anything from working at a counter to applying eyeliner straight and "freelance" apparently means "I pack up my makeup on Sundays and do faces after the 10 o'clock service."


 
Dumb question alert...What's specktra?

ETA: I see it's a MAC forum.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Dumb question alert...What's specktra?


 
it's a make-up forum.  similar to tPF only dedicated to all things cosmetics related.  Large MAC subforum.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I love Spektra


----------



## tomz_grl

So basically, Tiffany used to post on Specktra and someone mentioned she was good and that's how her youtube channel started? Were the qvc sisters or loraine on there too?


----------



## *Jem*

I had no idea Tiffany was on specktra! Seems like she was pretty active for a while. if anyone wants to know her SN is - Tdoll


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Lorraine doesn't do tutorials as such, compared to Tiffanyd or Elle & Blair.

I think Lorraine is more of a YouTube "personality" than a "guru" .. jmo.


----------



## blessedb318

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Lorraine doesn't do tutorials as such, compared to Tiffanyd or Elle & Blair.
> 
> I think Lorraine is more of a YouTube "personality" than a "guru" .. jmo.


 

I agree. She calls "TheCurrentCustom" her beauty channel but all she does are haul videos, and maybe a favorites every now and then. Its her sarcastic-vain-rich girl antics that drive her following on YT.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

:true:


----------



## ellacoach

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Lorraine doesn't do tutorials as such, compared to Tiffanyd or Elle & Blair.
> 
> I think Lorraine is more of a YouTube "personality" than a "guru" .. jmo.


 
Very true! I agree with this!






blessedb318 said:


> I agree. She calls "TheCurrentCustom" her beauty channel but all she does are haul videos, and maybe a favorites every now and then.* Its her sarcastic-vain-rich girl antics that drive her following on YT*.


 
good point!


----------



## tomz_grl

New TiffanyD July faves. 16 minute ramble...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^


----------



## triotrio

> New TiffanyD July faves. 16 minute ramble...



LOL! The first 5 mins when she was going on and on about the Young Adult fiction she loves I was just leaning on that FF button. _>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>!!_

I'll say this for her - she has an amazing figure. She stood up at one point to show off her romper and she looked fantastic. Mind you, she is only 26 she said.

26 and married for a couple of years already! That blows my mind. At 26 I was still hopping around the clubs trying to score Ecstasy for Gods sake!

And yeah, the more of her videos I watch the more staggered I am that someone with literally ONE LOOK can be so successful. People regularly accused Lauren Luke of only being able to do one thing (eyes) but at least she used lots of hot colours!


----------



## kathywko

Hahaha I didn't even watch her July favorites! I had seen one about her talking books. Snnnooooze! Don't get me wrong I love reading. But my taste is completely different than hers!


----------



## michie

triotrio said:


> And yeah, the more of her videos I watch the more staggered I am that someone with literally ONE LOOK can be so successful. People regularly accused Lauren Luke of only being able to do one thing (eyes) but at least she used lots of hot colours!



People are always amazed when someone can put together great eye looks, though. I've never seen Lauren Luke's vids, but I have definitely seen some better eye looks on YT than I've seen from a few artists.


----------



## cheburashka

I can't stop watching Lorraine's videos but can't watch them either. Her food habbits are really bothering me - she eats whatever she wants basically while traveling - cupcakes, multiple doughnuts, ginormous meals easily worth well over 1000 calories each several times day and I have a feeling once she gets back, it'll be back again to eating beets and grapes. I really wish she'd just eat healthy for her own sake on the regular basis rather than "letting all hell break loose" on vacation and then strict fad dieting in between.


----------



## AlovesJ

One time she did comment that she does eat other things like Taco Bell and other junk food she just doesn't show it. I think she said b/c everyone just wondered about the fruit. I watch each day in the life, but after 180 days I'm feeling like I need a break.


----------



## tomz_grl

triotrio said:


> I'll say this for her - she has an amazing figure. She stood up at one point to show off her romper and she looked fantastic. Mind you, she is only 26 she said.


 
Yes she does have a great figure. She tweeted pics of her in a bikini one time last year when she was at the beach and all I could think was how great it would be to be 25 again without baby stretchmarks and a fat a$$ from sitting in this chair all day working. 

What's the deal with the evil eye jewelry? Is it to ward off or give to someone? I'm a little behind the times.


----------



## ChristyR143

cheburashka said:


> I can't stop watching Lorraine's videos but can't watch them either. Her food habbits are really bothering me - she eats whatever she wants basically while traveling - cupcakes, multiple doughnuts, ginormous meals easily worth well over 1000 calories each several times day and I have a feeling once she gets back, it'll be back again to eating beets and grapes. I really wish she'd just eat healthy for her own sake on the regular basis rather than "letting all hell break loose" on vacation and then strict fad dieting in between.



I know...I guarantee you that's why she looked so dang puffy in those IMATS photos. That kind of binging is horrible on your body!


----------



## DC-Cutie

does anyone follow EnKore?  I used to for tips, now not so much..


----------



## triotrio

> What's the deal with the evil eye jewelry?



I imagine this is what she'd say to that: "It's like, rully KEWL! It's like, meant to be like, from Asia and stuff?? I dunno....but yeah! So........yeah!"


----------



## ChristyR143

triotrio said:


> I imagine this is what she'd say to that: "It's like, rully KEWL! It's like, meant to be like, from Asia and stuff?? I dunno....but yeah! So........yeah!"


----------



## BadRomance93

You know, I'm not very hip to YouTube "stars", but I had somehow managed to hear about/find dang near all of the Make-up "Gurus/Personalities"..._how_ did I never find out about Lauren Luke???

The one who gets her own freakin' line at Sephora is the one I somehow never heard about EVER. How did that happen????? I'm genuinely confused. Haha!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I think it's because Lauren Luke isn't out flaunting her new stuff, taking video cameras on trips, meeting up with other gurus, etc...  She sticks to what she knows: make-up.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Lauren Luke bugs me. Idk why, she just does.

She actually posted spam on the forum once and got banned


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Lauren Luke bugs me. Idk why, she just does.
> 
> She actually posted spam on the forum once and got banned



I remember her spamming - LOL

she rambles on too much in her videos and then she always ends with  "Zoom Zoom"


----------



## tomz_grl

^My 4 yo says zoom zoom ... I'm just sayin'


----------



## pquiles

Has anyone ever watched eyeXluvXmakeup's channel.  I like her tutorials.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I used to subscribe to her vids but I stopped watching. She bores me and I don't think her tutorials look very nice on her.


----------



## *Jem*

I just unsubbed from MichellePhan. She doesn't really have talent and I don't have time for that. 

Also I'm gonna need Tiffany to get a thesaurus, ores of hearing "like" "you know" and "I don't know" so is almost as bad as Kim K


----------



## tomz_grl

^And she was an educator at one time...  It may be time for her to put down the HS literature and read something else. 

I never sub'd to MichellePhan. I felt like I was on drugs while watching her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jem* said:


> I just unsubbed from MichellePhan. She doesn't really have talent and I don't have time for that.
> 
> Also I'm gonna need Tiffany to get a thesaurus, ores of hearing "like" "you know" and "I don't know" so is almost as bad as Kim K



I feel like those 3 phrases are soooooo over used by people on youtube, actually in general.   I cringe when I hear them used over and over over...  know what I mean?  (that's another that I hate - LOL)


----------



## noon

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like those 3 phrases are soooooo over used by people on youtube, actually in general.   I cringe when I hear them used over and over over...  know what I mean?  (that's another that I hate - LOL)



Like, you know its hard to..you know, I mean I don't know maybe you are right but like, yeah. Know what I mean?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DC-Cutie said:


> she rambles on too much in her videos and then she always ends with  "Zoom Zoom"


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

tomz_grl said:


> ^My 4 yo says zoom zoom ... I'm just sayin'


----------



## BadRomance93

"Zoom Zoom" <---- Like a Mazda commercial? WTF?


----------



## kathywko

Yeah Tiffany is starting to annoy me. Her nonstop use of "like" and "you knows" are getting to me. And her looks are getting more boring each video! YAWNNNNN


----------



## tomz_grl

You mean you didn't find her "what's in your purse" video riveting?


----------



## sjunky13

tomz_grl said:


> You mean you didn't find her "what's in your purse" video riveting?


 I couldnt look away. It was awesome!!!


----------



## AlovesJ

Why did she waste her time putting up that "what's in your purse" video? Major FAIL.


----------



## cheburashka

I'm waiting for Lorraine to put up her current custom video - I want to see her D & G make up.


----------



## sjunky13

I like lorainne and I love D&G cosmetics. I like her hauls . I wonder if she got the bronzer I just got? hmmm


----------



## cheburashka

sjunky13 said:


> I like lorainne and I love D&G cosmetics. I like her hauls . I wonder if she got the bronzer I just got? hmmm


 

Did you get the new super pretty one from the Fall collection ?


----------



## sjunky13

cheburashka said:


> Did you get the new super pretty one from the Fall collection ?


 Sicilian lace. LOL. yes. I love D&G. They have great stuff! It is addicting.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Dang, where did you get it? I want it


----------



## sjunky13

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Dang, where did you get it? I want it


 Saks.com, or call Saks in NYC. Ask for Mougie  moogee. LOL


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

:okay: lol


----------



## sjunky13

Trolley-Dolly said:


> :okay: lol


 LOL. i dont know how to spell it, but he has done my Mu lots of times. It is pronounced Moogee. Haha. Nice guy!


----------



## ellacoach

cheburashka said:


> I'm waiting for Lorraine to put up her current custom video - I want to see her D & G make up.


No kidding! I hope she does a haul of all the beauty items that she purchased on her trip.  



sjunky13 said:


> I like lorainne and I love D&G cosmetics. I like her hauls . I wonder if she got the bronzer I just got? hmmm


 
Love D&G makeup! Lorraine purchased some D&G cosmetics last year and she was the reason I purchased one of their bronzers. It's great stuff!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I ordered it from Saks :shame:


----------



## *Jem*

AlovesJ said:


> Why did she waste her time putting up that "what's in your purse" video? Major FAIL.



Agree. It was boring and she was boring. She had like 5 things in her bag


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> does anyone follow EnKore?  I used to for tips, now not so much..



same here.


*Jem* said:


> Agree. It was boring and she was boring. She had like 5 things in her bag



very boring..I'm thinking of un subbing actually I think he success has gone to her head.


----------



## kathywko

^I am thinking abt unsubbing too but just bc shes so darned boring!!


----------



## *Jem*

keodi said:


> same here.
> 
> 
> very boring..I'm thinking of un subbing actually I think her success has gone to her head.



You know, I agree. I used to get annoyed when people said that but now that I've been subbed to her for a while I see it. It's worse now that she moved. She barely buts up 1 video a week. Lame!


----------



## AlovesJ

Everyone is doing the Would You Rather tag. NO, I don't care which you would rather. I just x all of those.


----------



## tomz_grl

*Jem* said:


> You know, I agree. I used to get annoyed when people said that but now that I've been subbed to her for a while I see it. It's worse now that she moved. She barely buts up 1 video a week. Lame!


 
If she posts that pink e/s tut next, I probably will unsub from her. She did that look already...I think it was around Valentine's?
I understand she's probably running out of ideas, but I'm sure people send her enough to keep her busy.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I like her :shame: she just bugs me with all the "yeah and ummm, sooo"


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

AlovesJ said:


> Everyone is doing the Would You Rather tag. NO, I don't care which you would rather. *I just x all of those*.


 
Word!


----------



## ChristyR143

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I like her :shame: she just bugs me with all the "yeah and ummm, sooo"



Don't forget the "really, really's".


----------



## kathywko

I really like Lisa Eldridge. I guess it helps that she's an actual MUA. Her tips are very helpful and interesting


----------



## *Jem*

kathywko said:


> I really like Lisa Eldridge. I guess it helps that she's an actual MUA. Her tips are very helpful and interesting



and she is humble and well spoken! Love her. I want to be her friend. lol


----------



## AlovesJ

Does anyone else think Lorraine layers too many necklaces? Layering 3 or 4 would just annoy me.


----------



## ellacoach

AlovesJ said:


> Does anyone else think Lorraine layers too many necklaces? Layering 3 or 4 would just annoy me.


 
I think she wears too much jewelry in general.

I was rewatching some of her videos from late last year, and I loved that look so much more. A couple of necklaces, her Chanel watch on one arm, a couple of her cuff bracelets on the other arm...it looked so much more chic to me. 

The neckalces don't bother me as much as the stack of 50 (exagerating) cuff bracelets that she wears at the same time. 

But to each their own.


----------



## cheburashka

ellacoach said:


> I think she wears too much jewelry in general.
> 
> I was rewatching some of her videos from late last year, and I loved that look so much more. A couple of necklaces, her Chanel watch on one arm, a couple of her cuff bracelets on the other arm...it looked so much more chic to me.
> 
> The neckalces don't bother me as much as the stack of 50 (exagerating) cuff bracelets that she wears at the same time.
> 
> But to each their own.



Great point - I noticed that too. She overall had a much better put together look - now she focuses on jewelry too much and often neglects her outfits/makeup.


----------



## noon

I'm with you guys, I think Lorraine wears too much jewelery too. The pieces she wears are really nice but when you wear so much of it, its overwhelming. It deflects from how pretty the jewelery actually is because all you can think about is, is she really wearing 5 necklaces? Plus she is wearing all that jewelery with workout clothes!!


----------



## *Jem*

cheburashka said:


> Great point - I noticed that too. She overall had a much better put together look - now she focuses on jewelry too much and often neglects her outfits/makeup.



Yep! Like she wants to be a walking ad all of the time


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

AlovesJ said:


> Does anyone else think Lorraine layers too many necklaces? Layering 3 or 4 would just annoy me.


 
Ready to laugh...last year I recalled in one of her videos saying she didn't like the look of lots of necklaces on....I believe someone in comments called her on it lol!


----------



## sjunky13

Lorainne has turned me off with the puppy mill thing. She is really an ignorant person.


----------



## sjunky13

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Ready to laugh...last year I recalled in one of her videos saying she didn't like the look of lots of necklaces on....I believe someone in comments called her on it lol!


 She didnt sell them on her blog then. of course she loves them now. lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Word! Could she be more obvious? Not hating on her hustle but honestly


----------



## *Jem*

lol. She addresses that and said her opinion of jewelry changed. lol Sure it did Lorraine.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Jem* said:


> lol. She addresses that and said her opinion of jewelry changed. lol *Sure it did Lorraine*.


----------



## *Jem*

Who called Tiffany's next look as being pink? You were right! I owe you a coke


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^^ LOL...  she's probably lurking :ninja:


----------



## ChristyR143

She said on twitter a couple of weeks ago that was going to be her next makeup video.

ETA: Okay, all of her looks are beginning to look the same to me. It's basically all the exact same technique, just different colors.

Also...I don't watch Lorraine's day in the life videos. What's the deal with the puppy mill thing?


----------



## Tracy

I just came here to post about Tiff's Pink look, lol!

The puppy mill thing came from yesterday's? video. She said she purchased Clyde from staryorkie.com? and someone commented that they get their puppies from puppy mills. And cue drama snowball. 

ETA: did you guys know Tiff has a sister with a channel? http://www.youtube.com/user/BeautyTipsByCrissy#p/a

Have you all heard the rumor that Elle is using a green screen?? :wondering


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChristyR143 said:


> ETA: Okay, all of her looks are beginning to look the same to me. It's basically all the exact same technique, just different colors.



i;ve been saying that all along.  I can predict she will do a light all over color, deep color v, lined eye, mascara...  all done....  again!


----------



## michie

I like to see the color combos because, honestly, all techniques don't work on every eye.


----------



## tomz_grl

Tracy said:


> I just came here to post about Tiff's Pink look, lol!
> 
> 
> ETA: did you guys know Tiff has a sister with a channel? http://www.youtube.com/user/BeautyTipsByCrissy#p/a



That's her sister?


----------



## ChristyR143

^ Yep, it is.

I hadn't heard the one about Elle and the green screen. Hmm....


----------



## cheburashka

ChristyR143 said:


> ^ Yep, it is.
> 
> I hadn't heard the one about Elle and the green screen. Hmm....



Pardon my lack of knowledge but what is green screen used for ?

I thought it was funny in one of the older videos Lorraines got all miffed about someone asking her if they could buy her dog acting like she adopted it and now she fessed up about getting it from that site.


----------



## MACsarah

A green screen is a piece of background that entertainers use to film, they take the film to a editing software, make it translucent then they add it onto a backdrop. Its hard to explain but I think some weather reporter still use them so they can't wear green or else what they wear will be invisible. 

What they where insinuating about the backdrop rumor is that she is currently filming in LA and that she uses her room at home as a background.

I think elle shut those rumors down in her recent video where she moved positions in the room therefor seeing a different side of the room.


----------



## frostedcouture

ellacoach said:


> I think she wears too much jewelry in general.
> 
> I was rewatching some of her videos from late last year, and I loved that look so much more. A couple of necklaces, her Chanel watch on one arm, a couple of her cuff bracelets on the other arm...it looked so much more chic to me.
> 
> The neckalces don't bother me as much as the stack of 50 (exagerating) cuff bracelets that she wears at the same time.
> 
> But to each their own.



*short side note: Where has this thread been all my life? I love youtube videos but recently I am getting annoyed with the content of the videos etc.. 

I think she wears way too many bracelets and the layering necklaces..sometimes looks okay but I think she could switch it up more. I don't know how she does it either because FL is super humid and that much jewelry must get annoying.


----------



## AlovesJ

*Jem* said:


> Who called Tiffany's next look as being pink? You were right! I owe you a coke



Pink back to school makeup. I giggled b/c I remember reading someone writing that if she did one more pink look they were going to unsubscribe. My second thought was I have to get to tph forum, and tell the girls.


----------



## AlovesJ

Is any subscribed to amillionfakes? I just subscribed to her because she sent me an message asking me to. It's been probably a month and I just watched one of her videos. Her voice really caught me off guard. Kind of creepy. A scary movie voice, maybe b/c it starts off as a voice over. I want to say it sounds like the little girl's voice in Resident Evil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id8wwoSDdGo&playnext=1&videos=7sPJWRcZaNE&feature=sub


----------



## tomz_grl

AlovesJ said:


> Pink back to school makeup. I giggled b/c I remember reading someone writing that if she did one more pink look they were going to unsubscribe. My second thought was I have to get to tph forum, and tell the girls.



It was me. She talked about the pink look in her 16 minute June faves video.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

AlovesJ said:


> Is any subscribed to amillionfakes? I just subscribed to her because she sent me an message asking me to. It's been probably a month and I just watched one of her videos. Her voice really caught me off guard. Kind of creepy. *A scary movie voice, maybe b/c it starts off as a voice over. I want to say it sounds like the little girl's voice in Resident Evil.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id8wwoSDdGo&playnext=1&videos=7sPJWRcZaNE&feature=sub


 
 OMG YES!! I am not subscribed but if I were her voice would creep me out.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Okay, the green screen screen elle thing is funny but ridiculous


----------



## tomz_grl

I watched a few of TiffanyD's sister Crissy's videos... BORING...but I did notice that she was giving free Sigma stuff away. Must be in the family? 
Also, her closet is HUGE and packed to the rim. It looks like a room that she made into a closet and it was so disorganized. I don't know how she finds anything in there. 
I wonder if she and Tiffany are true sisters or half/step sisters? They don't really look a like and it's weird that Tiffany doesn't mention her or the other way around.


----------



## Tracy

Chrissy was in a few of Tiffany's older videos.


----------



## *Jem*

tomz_grl said:


> I watched a few of TiffanyD's sister Crissy's videos... BORING...but I did notice that she was giving free Sigma stuff away. Must be in the family?
> Also, her closet is HUGE and packed to the rim. It looks like a room that she made into a closet and it was so disorganized. I don't know how she finds anything in there.
> I wonder if she and Tiffany are true sisters or half/step sisters? They don't really look a like and it's weird that Tiffany doesn't mention her or the other way around.



she is very boring and her video quality is terrible. I belive they are full sisters- they have the same eyebrows and eyelashes. remember Tiffany is not a natual blonde....

I am guessing that she wants to separate herself from Tiffany or the other way around. idk


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Wow Tiffany and her sister look nothing alike!


----------



## ellacoach

what is tiffany's sisters youtube channel name?


----------



## tomz_grl

^ beautytipsbycrissy


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> ^ beautytipsbycrissy



Tips by Chrissy, needs to get some Tips from TiffanyD...  everything about her video looks cheap.  Not saying that she has to spend tons of money on lighting, equipment, etc., but damn!


----------



## tomz_grl

I think it's funny that she usually has 500 or so hits per video except when she's giving away free stuff and then she's up to 2 to 3,000.

What about her craptastically unorganized closet? MY OCD would go CRAZY!


----------



## AlovesJ

MakeupbyMel seriously needs a nail fill. Take them off Mel! 

oh...it's the Jemma Kid video. Just in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ Good grief, you ain't kiddin......

That poor girl....she just looks baaaad. Her face looks dirty (too much powder foundation/bronzer?) and her lips are like white. ush:


----------



## aclineo

I can't stop watching pixiwoo's videos!


----------



## aclineo

tomz_grl said:


> That's her sister?



haha that's what i thought . . . they look NOTHING alike!


----------



## *Jem*

ChristyR143 said:


> ^ Good grief, you ain't kiddin......
> 
> That poor girl....she just looks baaaad. Her face looks dirty (too much powder foundation/bronzer?) and her lips are like white. ush:



She looks like Snooki which is why is unsubbed from her quick! lol


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

aclineo said:


> I can't stop watching pixiwoo's videos!


 
Yes them there dames are the best on youtube


----------



## ChristyR143

Yes I agree that Sam and Nic are the best. They are actual working artists and it shows in their videos. They are never boring and always brilliant IMO. And you can tell they make the videos because they truly love to do it....not just to slap one up there so they'll still get a paycheck.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^word!


----------



## tomz_grl

ChristyR143 said:


> Yes I agree that Sam and Nic are the best. They are actual working artists and it shows in their videos. They are never boring and always brilliant IMO. And you can tell they make the videos because they truly love to do it....not just to slap one up there so they'll still get a paycheck.


 
Who are Sam and Nic?


----------



## Tracy

The pixiwoo sisters, I agree they rock!


----------



## *Jem*

Tracy said:


> The pixiwoo sisters, I agree they rock!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I could look at Pixiwoo's work all day...


----------



## frostedcouture

I love pixiwoo videos too! Their accents make their videos even better haha


----------



## PrettyInPink

Not sure if I've mentioned her on here before but I LOVE Amarixe. She's a genuine person. I love her darker hair so much because now she has my EXACT coloring (same skin tone, freckles, blue eyes, same hair color, etc.)  Her looks are really wearable and not too OTT.


----------



## MACsarah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJSg4cnRpxA


7:32

Blair directs the green screen comment. LOL @ her not knowing how to "operate" it.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Thank you from the pit of her heart


----------



## Tracy

omg, I know this is not nice but her voice is like nails on a chalkboard!


----------



## *Jem*

Tracy said:


> omg, I know this is not nice but her voice is like nails on a chalkboard!



It's so so bad. I couldn't get past 1 minute


----------



## tomz_grl

I just ff'd to the 7:32 mark to hear her talk about the green screen and then I listened to the rest of her thank yous for making her a STAR.


----------



## AlovesJ

tomz_grl said:


> I just ff'd to the 7:32 mark to hear her talk about the green screen and then I listened to the rest of her thank yous for making her a STAR.



Maybe it's just me, but I kind of feel like all the Youtuber's 15 min in the spotlight is fading.


----------



## tomz_grl

^I agree. I'm not personally as interested in it as I used to be. I find most of them annoying now...even more so now that I know most are just doing it for a paycheck and the notoriety.


----------



## ellacoach

I've been watching videos by Pixiwoo all morning. They are enchanting! Are they sisters?


----------



## Tracy

Yup! Love them


----------



## *Jem*

Have we discussed why Lorraine refuses to wear a bra? It's baaad!


----------



## sjunky13

*Jem* said:


> Have we discussed why Lorraine refuses to wear a bra? It's baaad!


 She doesnt need one.


----------



## Cheryl

im not usually one to say something, however, Do elle and blair EVER do videos they aren't being sponsored for anymore??? Elle's last video is all NYX cosmetics, even the brushes!?!? I mean was it THAT difficult for a "beauty GURU" to locate a UD Naked Palette??? I mean come on already. We all know she has good brushes, why is she using NYX brushes to put on the NYX shadows?? Its all for the company i'm sure


----------



## cheburashka

Do you guys think Lorraine just takes whatever jewelry she wants from the store or does she actually have to buy it ?

It seems like whenever they have new arrivals she is just like:" ok, I'll take this, this and this."


----------



## tomz_grl

^She probably takes, wears and then sales.


----------



## sabbiee_co

Cheryl said:


> im not usually one to say something, however, Do elle and blair EVER do videos they aren't being sponsored for anymore??? Elle's last video is all NYX cosmetics, even the brushes!?!? I mean was it THAT difficult for a "beauty GURU" to locate a UD Naked Palette??? I mean come on already. We all know she has good brushes, why is she using NYX brushes to put on the NYX shadows?? Its all for the company i'm sure



they're apparently creating a line with NYX. she tweeted recently that she is officially moving to LA.


----------



## ellacoach

*Jem* said:


> Have we discussed why Lorraine refuses to wear a bra? It's baaad!


I think she does it to p*ss her viewers off.  I think she's mentioned in some of her videos that she's gotten comments asking her to wear a bra and so because of that she refuses to wear one. I could be wrong but I think I recall hearing that.


----------



## ellacoach

cheburashka said:


> Do you guys think Lorraine just takes whatever jewelry she wants from the store or does she actually have to buy it ?
> 
> It seems like whenever they have new arrivals she is just like:" ok, I'll take this, this and this."


 
I think she just takes it...


----------



## ChristyR143

Cheryl said:


> im not usually one to say something, however, Do elle and blair EVER do videos they aren't being sponsored for anymore??? Elle's last video is all NYX cosmetics, even the brushes!?!? I mean was it THAT difficult for a "beauty GURU" to locate a UD Naked Palette??? I mean come on already. We all know she has good brushes, why is she using NYX brushes to put on the NYX shadows?? Its all for the company i'm sure



At this point, no I don't think so.  And yeah, I saw that last video...she put in the description box that it was being sponsored by NYX for use on their website, so it stands to reason that she'd use all NYX stuff, even the brushes.


----------



## michie

All of NYX's tuts on their site all Elle & Blair, so the above posts make a lot of sense.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

It makes me hate NYX


----------



## tomz_grl

New video from Tiffany... she still didn't show her train case, but holy cow she has a lot of personal makeup!


----------



## karester

^ I liked her jewelry dresser.  But she seemed really bored the whole time and why was she constantly complaining about the lights?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

karester said:


> ^ I liked her jewelry dresser. But she seemed really bored the whole time and *why was she constantly complaining about the lights?*


 
I didn't get that either.


----------



## michie

She removed the Target lamps...but, she doesn't think that strip light behind the vanity is tackier??


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^word! The target lamps looked right at home....that mess on the wall is horridly misplaced.


----------



## kmh1190

I actually liked her Target lamps...wouldn't mind getting one for my closet.  I would have also liked to have seen the stuff she uses on her clients.

She also mentioned that she might do a blog sale to get rid of her extra stuff.  IDK about buying used makeup, even hers.


----------



## michie

...And I thought my makeup room was small...But, is it just me....? Any guest who I would put on a futon would not be in a room with my jewelry. Love her Hayworth Collection, though.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

michie said:


> ...And I thought my makeup room was small...But, is it just me....? Any guest who I would put on a futon would not be in a room with my jewelry. *Love her Hayworth Collection,* though.


 
Me too! I have been eyeing it at Pier One for yrs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was going to get the Hayworth Collection (nightstand and dresser) then one day Tuesday Morning was having a mirrored furniture sale and I was able to get the dresser, 2 nightstands and lingerie chest for $500!!!!!!!!

OK, back to topic:  Pixiwoos 60's makeup look is HOT, HOT, HOT!


----------



## ChristyR143

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^word! The target lamps looked right at home....that mess on the wall is horridly misplaced.



I thought the exact same thing!!  I thought the black lamps looked right at home, and WAY better than that bright stick thing on the wall with the friggin' cord hanging down.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

sabbiee_co said:


> they're apparently creating a line with NYX. *she tweeted recently that she is officially moving to LA*.


 
I can't wait until they move there.  LA will chew them up, spit them back out and they'll realize they aren't famous or very talented. This whole makeup guru thing is just a fad and they'll end up running home crying to their mommy when they're in debt and can't pay their rent.  Personally, I don't think they can handle it  but who am I to judge?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

DC-Cutie said:


> I was going to get the Hayworth Collection (nightstand and dresser) then one day Tuesday Morning was having a mirrored furniture sale and I was able to get the dresser, 2 nightstands and lingerie chest for $500!!!!!!!!
> 
> OK, back to topic: Pixiwoos 60's makeup look is HOT, HOT, HOT!


 
1. Tuesday Morning!!! Great Score! I really need to stop sleeping on them. Its just the one near me is so hit and miss. 

2. I am so behind, I need to watch the 60s tut. She looks smoking just from the vid pic.


----------



## noon

michie said:


> Any guest who I would put on a futon would not be in a room with my jewelry.




Good point, I hadn't even thought of that.

How many times did she complain about those lights in the video? It's okay we all got it, you don't like how they look. Those lights were no where near as tacky as that fluorescent  light with the wire hanging down the middle of the wall.


----------



## michie

I just don't even get why she would complain that much about something she picked out and bought.


----------



## noon

Exactly! If she doesn't like it so much why even record and upload the video?


----------



## michie

And, not only that, it's not like she's taking her neighbors or friends on a tour of her house. She was going on and on about how she hates her YouTube set-up to a bunch of people watching on YouTube! If she didn't include lighting, I honestly would've been wondering what her set-up was.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's time for her to take a youtube break.   what's the point of making a video, if you're going to complain about everything...


----------



## AlovesJ

I thought the same things. I just unsubscribed to Elle, might do it to Tiffany soon. I just don't enjoy the videos like I use to.


----------



## Tracy

I don't see her attitude as bored. I see it as humble and probably a bit embaressed, she obviously has nice things and is a (somewhat) private person. I wouldn't want hundreds of requests to see my space.
YTers get so much criticism and hateful comments that the good ones can come off defensive.
She was probably mentioning the lights so much because she knew the comments she would get about them.  Just my 2 cents of course!


----------



## aclineo

djrr said:


> i like michell phan's tutorials, it's just fun to watch, she does dramatic make-up sometimes, but i think it's ok, becuz after all there's just so much you can do about regular/wearable make up, it's just interesting to see how creative she can get with different themes. her voice is also very sweet and she is cute! and her video is pretty HQ.



I agree. MP has hands-down the most professional looking and well-made YT vids out there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tracy said:


> I don't see her attitude as bored. I see it as humble and probably a bit embaressed, she obviously has nice things and* is a (somewhat) private person. I wouldn't want hundreds of requests to see my space.*
> YTers get so much criticism and hateful comments that the good ones can come off defensive.
> She was probably mentioning the lights so much because she knew the comments she would get about them.  Just my 2 cents of course!



IMO, I don't think she's private - she's making youtube videos for Pete's sake and people can make requests to see your space, but that doesn't mean you have to give in...


----------



## tomz_grl

^I agree, I don't think she's private, but I also don't think she knew just how 'big' she would get on youtube and maybe that has her a little stand offish now.


----------



## michie

If your backdrop is a closet full of clothes and shoes, chances are people are going to delve into it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^^ and then when you talk about moving into a bigger home, trading in your old car for a new BMW or Mercedes (whatever she got), etc., of course people are going to want to see or ask about it.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> IMO, I don't think she's private - she's making youtube videos for Pete's sake and people can make requests to see your space, but that doesn't mean you have to give in...


 

I agree.. She seemed kind of like she was doing her viewers a favour by doing the video.


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> IMO, I don't think she's private - she's making youtube videos for Pete's sake and people can make requests to see your space, but that doesn't mean you have to give in...





michie said:


> If your backdrop is a closet full of clothes and shoes, chances are people are going to delve into it.





DC-Cutie said:


> ^^^ and then when you talk about moving into a bigger home, trading in your old car for a new BMW or Mercedes (whatever she got), etc., of course people are going to want to see or ask about it.



I agree with all these points!


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah.. I don't see her as super private either. In fact, if anything, I think she probably enjoys showing off just a little, and really....that's ok. I mean she's young and they are obviously doing well for themselves, so I get it. But I do agree that maybe she's been taken aback at just how popular she's become. The *feel* of her videos is just different now. It seems like she's not enjoying it like she used to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i guess she probably also feels she has to put up some videos to keep those sponsorship checks rollin' in...


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> i guess she probably also feels she has to put up some videos to keep those sponsorship checks rollin' in...


 
:true:


----------



## noon

Anyone follow lollipop26 on twitter, she just tweeted: purseblog is amazing. women who haul not 1 but 2-3 balenciaga bags because they just simply couldn't decide on the colour. wow. just wow.

I bet she reads this thread!


----------



## tomz_grl

^Well, if she's reading...I LOVE your accent and I wish you'd do more tutorials.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

DC-Cutie said:


> i guess she probably also feels she has to put up some videos to keep those sponsorship checks rollin' in...


 
Sad! I know that must be stressful!


----------



## triotrio

*lollipop26* is by far and away my favourite. Now _there's _someone who's real. She's self-deprecating and is madly in love with make up. My kinda gal!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

This thread has 29,512, it's most likely "gurus" read it.

However, I do love lollipop26, she is my favorite


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm going to have to check Lollipop out...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

www.lollipop26writes.blogspot.com


----------



## ellacoach

lollipop26 is also my favorite!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Has anyone tried the revlon cherries in the snow lipstick? Everything she mentions I wanna try :shame:


----------



## ellacoach

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Has anyone tried the revlon cherries in the snow lipstick? Everything she mentions I wanna try :shame:


 
I haven't tried it, but I know what you mean about everything she uses/talks about I want! I purchased the debut fragrance from Jennifer Aniston all because of Laura!!

And Chanel Particuliere polish...I didn't think I needed it because I have alot of other mushroom/taupe polishes, but when I saw that she bought it I had to run out and get it!


----------



## sjunky13

Makeupfunwithjessie.. She does great tutorials. She is 40, but looks 28. I like her channel. O Hi lolipop if you are reading this. LOL. Good to know you love b bags. LOL. Maybe try a Chanel some time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> www.lollipop26writes.blogspot.com


 
Yes!!!  I have seen her blog before, just didn't remember her name.  Thanks for the link.  She's cool, I love her watches


----------



## ellacoach

sjunky13 said:


> Makeupfunwithjessie.. She does great tutorials. She is 40, but looks 28. I like her channel. O Hi lolipop if you are reading this. LOL. Good to know you love b bags. LOL. Maybe try a Chanel some time.


 
I love her black balenciaga bag!!


----------



## *Jem*

lollipop26 is the first person I ever watched on youtube! I still love her. 

remember when she was obsessed with eyeliner? lol


----------



## cheburashka

sjunky13 said:


> Makeupfunwithjessie.. She does great tutorials. She is 40, but looks 28. I like her channel. O Hi lolipop if you are reading this. LOL. Good to know you love b bags. LOL. Maybe try a Chanel some time.


 

I don't think she looks 28, but she sure looks pretty INCREDIBLE  for her age. Thanks for suggesting her, looks like she is an actual MUA and I can probably learn some tricks from her videos.


----------



## sjunky13

cheburashka said:


> I don't think she looks 28, but she sure looks pretty INCREDIBLE  for her age. Thanks for suggesting her, looks like she is an actual MUA and I can probably learn some tricks from her videos.


 yes, she is pretty good. Her skin is amazing and she has no lines. Plus her mu is dramatic and good. I like her!! She does hauls too, which I love.


----------



## ChristyR143

Wow, i just checked her out (makeupfunwithjessie) and she is great!!! I just subbed to her!


----------



## tomz_grl

^The girls from Jerseyliscious would LOVE her last dramatic blue look she did.

I agree she doesn't look 28 but she does look great for her age.


----------



## blessedb318

I just saw this impersonation of Blair, I thought it was pretty hilarious. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JosqpjI66Og

"The ocean was sent to me for consideration by God."


----------



## tomz_grl

^You could slap yourself on the face on each side so it's even. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

blessedb318 said:


> I just saw this impersonation of Blair, I thought it was pretty hilarious.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JosqpjI66Og
> 
> "The ocean was sent to me for consideration by God."


 
Now normally any reference to Elle and Blair, I glance over but when I saw it was an impersonation,my hand was forced. Glad I took a look..HILARIOUS!!!! "For the blue under my eye, you can cut out blue construction paper and glue it there. It will stay for hrs. That is the drugstore version."


----------



## tomz_grl

I saw in the comments that Elizablair thought it was funny...


----------



## tomz_grl

Oh, and Tiffany has created her own Facebook Fan Page. I thought the fans usually did that?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LMAO I love that video, sooo funny!!

Did that girl draw on eyebrows to make them crazy like Blairs' are?


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The impersonation video was hysterical!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

tomz_grl said:


> Oh, and Tiffany has created her own Facebook Fan Page. I thought the fans usually did that?


 
Most of them start their own. I am sure Lorraine created her own. I know HRH Collection and Scandalous Beauty started their own. I thought that was what they all do like Musicians,TV stars,etc. For example,a band,I follow started their own


----------



## cheburashka

Have you guys checked unkn0wn critic blog ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cheburashka said:


> Have you guys checked unkn0wn critic blog ?


 
I'm with you  added with :wondering


----------



## tomz_grl

Oh my...


----------



## *Jem*

cheburashka said:


> Have you guys checked unkn0wn critic blog ?





What a dummy! I thought everyone knew you erase all your personal info when you sell a phone???


----------



## ChristyR143

Just got done watching Mel's newest video, and now I have this uncontrollable urge to go scrub my face clean.


----------



## Tracy

cheburashka said:


> Have you guys checked unkn0wn critic blog ?



:lolots:
I'm sorry, I can't decide if she so dumb she deserves to have her naked self splashed all over the internet or if it's completely wrong to take advantage of a stupid person and post those pics on a blog.


----------



## mcb100

I just subbed Makeupfunwithjessie.


----------



## sjunky13

Im glad you guys like Jessie. She is very down to earth and humble. I dont like that site, totally cruel. Although i know some YTbers that should be put of blast there. LOL.


----------



## lolitablue

sjunky13 said:


> Im glad you guys like Jessie. She is very down to earth and humble. I dont like that site, totally cruel. Although i know some YTbers that should be put of blast there. LOL.


 
Checked it out and liked her, too!!!


----------



## terebina786

Does anyone watch itsjudytime?? She posted a haul video from karmaloop and I went and checked out what she bought (knowing she was gifted everything) and wow it had to have been atleast $1000 worth of clothes.... I really didn't like it and she didn't even have the FTC disclaimer posted below.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Does anyone watch itsjudytime?? She posted a haul video from karmaloop and I went and checked out what she bought (knowing she was gifted everything) and wow it had to have been atleast $1000 worth of clothes.... I really didn't like it and she didn't even have the FTC disclaimer posted below.


 
so how are you sure it was gifted?


----------



## terebina786

^^ hmm actually I'm not because I watched in on mute but I'm assuming it was based on the comments people were leaving about how she should put the FTC disclaimer in her comment box.  I'm assuming because I rarely see people review stores on youtube without the stuff being gifted.


----------



## *Jem*

terebina786 said:


> Does anyone watch itsjudytime?? She posted a haul video from karmaloop and I went and checked out what she bought (knowing she was gifted everything) and wow it had to have been atleast $1000 worth of clothes.... I really didn't like it and she didn't even have the FTC disclaimer posted below.



I unsubbed from her a while ago because all her videos are sponsored!



DC-Cutie said:


> so how are you sure it was gifted?



She is like the QVC sisters....lol watch her videos and you see that everything is gifted!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I unsubbed from itsjudytime a long time ago


----------



## DC-Cutie

interesting comment left on TiffanyD about Sigma brushes:


Hi, This is a perfectly legit question so please don't turn it back around as if I'm some negative person. I'm a perfectly decent average person who has a sincere question. When your viewers click&#65279; on the Sigma link that you provide at the bottom of your Sigma brush review videos (under the more info option) does the final few #s in that link convey to sigma that that person is coming directly from your site and Sigma in turn pays you (Tiffany) 10% of that persons purchase total? continued...

The Sigma home page has an option for anyone to "Become a Sigma Affiliate" which when you click on explains in detail the 10% kickback program I just refered to. You are in a position where 10's of thousands of girls trust you in a very personal "friendship " type way. If your review (even if it is your sincere belief) prompts them to make a purchase that you will DIRECTLY FINANCIALLY PROFIT from (through the 10% Sigma affiliate program) it is highly unethical not to explain&#65279; this to them.


----------



## hautecouture15

I unsubbed to smokeypinkleopard talk about acting lol!


----------



## ChristyR143

DC-Cutie said:


> interesting comment left on TiffanyD about Sigma brushes:
> 
> 
> Hi, This is a perfectly legit question so please don't turn it back around as if I'm some negative person. I'm a perfectly decent average person who has a sincere question. When your viewers click&#65279; on the Sigma link that you provide at the bottom of your Sigma brush review videos (under the more info option) does the final few #s in that link convey to sigma that that person is coming directly from your site and Sigma in turn pays you (Tiffany) 10% of that persons purchase total? continued...
> 
> The Sigma home page has an option for anyone to "Become a Sigma Affiliate" which when you click on explains in detail the 10% kickback program I just refered to. You are in a position where 10's of thousands of girls trust you in a very personal "friendship " type way. If your review (even if it is your sincere belief) prompts them to make a purchase that you will DIRECTLY FINANCIALLY PROFIT from (through the 10% Sigma affiliate program) it is highly unethical not to explain&#65279; this to them.



Hmm....that is an interesting question.

If I remember correctly, she was one of the first people on Youtube to review Sigma brushes. Or at least, the first person *I* saw. I also know she made (or still makes, not sure) videos specifically for them for use on their website. So, honestly, I'd be shocked if she wasn't an affiliate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChristyR143 said:


> Hmm....that is an interesting question.
> 
> If I remember correctly, she was one of the first people on Youtube to review Sigma brushes. Or at least, the first person *I* saw. I also know she made (or still makes, not sure) videos specifically for them for use on their website. So, honestly, I'd be shocked if she wasn't an affiliate.



I remember those early videos too.  One specifically, where Simga was having quality control issues and TiffanyD said she was working with the owner in getting that fixed...  sounded fishy then, sounds fishy now...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Imo, she is being paid for the Sigma brushes. I mean, c'mon, she wouldn't have had any interest IMO, she already has an amazing collection of MAC brushes, why would she want dupes if she wasn't being paid for talking about them?


----------



## knics33

^totally agree


----------



## ChristyR143

Oh I definitely believe she gets paid to promote them in her videos, for sure. But what DC Cutie and I were talking about is whether or not she gets paid a percentage by Sigma when someone purchases them based off the ads on her YouTube videos. That's a different animal if you ask me.


----------



## triotrio

Oh I'm sure she does - I visit a beauty blog all the time and they have links to various beauty market websites - you know, strawberrynet-type ones. And they regularly say "Please go to it thru our link cos we get a percentage of your purchase price and it helps us fund this blog!".

So it's quite a normal set up. Only difference is one is up front and quite clear about it, and Tiffany is silent on the matter.

The funny thing is I wouldn't have a problem with it I guess - though obviously it's a lot more expensive to run a big blog than to just turn a camera on yourself and waffle away. You'd wonder exactly what her expenses are! She doesn't even buy high-end products!

With *Lollipop26*, she buys every single new thing that comes out, and often quite expensive stuff (she bought a Chantecaille lipstick last week that cost £26 for example) and she always tells you how she bought it herself. So she spends loads of money on new products. 

*Tiffany* goes down to Target and buys a peach scented body lotion!


----------



## terebina786

Someone left a comment on sccastaneda's recent tutorial saying they were unsubbing because all she does is sponsored videos (I think it as a coastal scents palette or soemthing) and she wrote back something along the lines of that they would be very hard pressed to find a beauty guru or whatever that doesn't do sponsored videos haha


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Very true.


----------



## tomz_grl

That's sad...


----------



## DC-Cutie

maybe I should start a YouTube of all my J. Crew stuff and see if they will sponsor me  ummmmm..... probably won't - LOL


----------



## canada's

so happy more folks are subbing to makeupfunwithjessie!

i have been watching her since she started and her tutorials are great with plenty of takeaway tips you don't see from other YT-ers.


----------



## terebina786

I'm kinda liking Bunzie13... I think she's sponsored by sigma for some videos but she's not always hawking. Plus she's been doing some UD Naked Palette tutorials.

Oh and KandeeJohnson and of course Pixiwoo.


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe I should start a YouTube of all my J. Crew stuff and see if they will sponsor me  ummmmm..... probably won't - LOL


 
I want J Crew stuff!! LOL~~


----------



## bublélover

Hi i have been a lurker for a little while now and love this forum! didn't realise there was so much drama surrounding youtube gurus! haha

Anyway thought i would mention it since no one else has, meganheartsmakeup is giving away $500 cash as a prize however does anyone else find it weird in accepting $500 from a 14 year old girl as a  prize? That is ALOT of money. I personally think she should have chosen something beauty related rather than straight up cash.


----------



## roxys

I think Sigma brushes is sponsoring Tiffany. I remember about a month ago they also contacted my sister. It was something about getting affiliated with them and if her friends bought from them she would make comission. I'm not entirely sure how it works.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DC-Cutie said:


> maybe I should start a YouTube of all my J. Crew stuff and see if they will sponsor me  ummmmm..... probably won't - LOL



 ditto!


----------



## *Jem*

Did anyone see Tiffany's "lorraine style" day in the life video. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I will say that she seemed a bit more personable in the video.


----------



## roxys

have you guys ever watched ginabinawina99's videos? There is something about her that I just can not stand! I don't know what it is but I really can't stand looking at her videos.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I subbed to her one day and the very next day unsubbed. lol! I agree something about her


----------



## noon

^^ Lol, I know what you mean! I have watched a couple of videos, and she seems quite nice but there is something about her I don't like.


----------



## tomz_grl

Most of the videos have been such a bore lately. Everyone's on this UD naked pallette kick.


----------



## ellacoach

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^I subbed to her one day and the very next day unsubbed. lol! I agree something about her


 
I did the same thing with her! THere's also another YT'br name Michele (something or other) dark hair and dark skin...something about her bugs me...I subbed to her once, and then unsubbed not long after. I can't remember her name off the top of my head...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I haven't watched much of YT lately, so yesterday I was looking at KandeeJohnson's page and she made of video, complete w/play-by-play photos of her after cutting herself (pretty badly, I might add) and pics from the hospital bed  

That was a bit much to stomach.  We need videos, not blood gushing on the hospital floor..


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't watched much of YT lately, so yesterday I was looking at KandeeJohnson's page and she made of video, complete w/play-by-play photos of her after cutting herself (pretty badly, I might add) and pics from the hospital bed
> 
> That was a bit much to stomach.  We need videos, not blood gushing on the hospital floor..



yea..that one was really strange and gross.


----------



## ChristyR143

^ I agree! I was a little irritated to see that in my subscription box, especially because the thumbnail it showed was her bloody leg. 

Just got done watching Tiffany's favorites video. You know, I do like her for the most part, I do....but she really needs to prepare what she's going to say about each product better. The 'ums' and 'I don't know's' are kinda annoying.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^Took the words straight out my mouth


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChristyR143 said:


> . The 'ums' and 'I don't know's' are kinda annoying.


 
clearly, that means she has NOTHING to say..  just doing videos for the sake of $$$$


----------



## tomz_grl

^She's hawking Loraine's jewelry now in her what "I'm wearing section."


----------



## MACsarah

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't watched much of YT lately, so yesterday I was looking at KandeeJohnson's page and she made of video, complete w/play-by-play photos of her after cutting herself (pretty badly, I might add) and pics from the hospital bed
> 
> That was a bit much to stomach.  We need videos, not blood gushing on the hospital floor..



Didn't she just get pregnant, again? I'm not on this planet to judge but I do not agree with her opinions that she stated on her blog.


----------



## *Jem*

ChristyR143 said:


> ^ I agree! I was a little irritated to see that in my subscription box, especially because the thumbnail it showed was her bloody leg.
> 
> Just got done watching Tiffany's favorites video. You know, I do like her for the most part, I do....but she really needs to prepare what she's going to say about each product better. The 'ums' and 'I don't know's' are kinda annoying.



Very. Also annoying for her to talk about a lush product that she didn't know the name of. 

Did anyone else feel like she was a commercial talking about her Sketchers? I had to look and see if they sponsored the video.


----------



## roxys

I find it hard to watch these yt videos now. Before I used to really enjoy them and got to find new amazing products. Now I'm just not sure if the review is real or are they just saying good things because they are Getting paid?


----------



## DC-Cutie

MACsarah said:


> Didn't she just get pregnant, again? I'm not on this planet to judge but I do not agree with her opinions that she stated on her blog.



I just looked at her blog..  guess she has a little cupcake in the oven.  So now I guess her kid count is 3?  IMO, she went a little overboard on her blog.  Just announce you're preggers and call it a day!  I believe she's opened up a Pandoras box..


----------



## MACsarah

DC-Cutie said:


> I just looked at her blog..  guess she has a little cupcake in the oven.  So now I guess her kid count is 3?  IMO, she went a little overboard on her blog.  Just announce you're preggers and call it a day!  I believe she's opened up a Pandoras box..



Someone said it was her 4th child with the 3rd baby daddy. 

Whatever suits her boat. Drama with her blog or not, I still can't watch her videos. She is too upbeat and fake for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MACsarah said:


> Someone said it was her 4th child with the 3rd baby daddy.
> 
> Whatever suits her boat. Drama with her blog or not, I still can't watch her videos. She is too upbeat and fake for me.



4th child????  3rd baby daddy???  My goodness....  

Looks like she better schedule more Glaminars to pay for all these chirren!


----------



## karester

So close to unsubbing Tiffany, she's so boring lately.  I feel like her vids were better before she moved.


----------



## MACsarah

LOL. The blog about the gurus have been calling her glaminars "_scam_inars". 


I wish her the best of luck with the pregnancy. Hopefully we won't have to see another video of her begging for money from her subbies to pay for a lawyer because she didn't send her son to school..


----------



## DC-Cutie

MACsarah said:


> LOL. The blog about the gurus have been calling her glaminars "_scam_inars".


 
Do you have a link?  I need a little light reading to go along with my coffee this morning, thank you


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ I second that!


----------



## lolitablue

MACsarah said:


> Someone said it was her 4th child with the 3rd baby daddy.
> 
> Whatever suits her boat. Drama with her blog or not, I still can't watch her videos. She is too upbeat and fake for me.


 
Who's that and how do I get the link?


----------



## MACsarah

DC-Cutie said:


> Do you have a link?  I need a little light reading to go along with my coffee this morning, thank you



Its actually a forum promoted on the blog. *Sorry guys, you can't link other forums!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

MACsarah said:


> Its actually a forum promoted on the blog. XXXXXXXXXXXX Not allowed



thanks..  this is an interesting commend:




> A fraud is exactly what she is. *She's a scam artist who uses religion and feel good mumbo jumbo to disguise her scams.*
> 
> I know she claims to be a "celebrity makeup artist", she posted working with Janice Dickison and other movies/tv but I find it really odd that she doesn't have her portfolio or film/tv credits online on her website. Almost every makeup artist that has an online presence has their portfolio and movie/tv credits listed but Kandee does not. Also that certificate you get from attending a glaminar is totally worthless



love and light -


----------



## MACsarah

I would never have guessed she's religious. Honestly.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MACsarah said:


> Its actually a forum promoted on the blog. XXXXXXXXXXX Not allowed


 
I discovered that site when I was watching Michele1218's Luux video and one of the comments mentioned XXXXXXXX not allowed Hilarious!


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, looks like her babydaddy is about to make a her his wife....


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> I just looked at her blog..  guess she has a little cupcake in the oven.  So now I guess her kid count is 3?  IMO, she went a little overboard on her blog.  Just announce you're preggers and call it a day!  I believe she's opened up a Pandoras box..



Agreed! I have been subscribed to her for a long time. I found her while just doing a search so I subscribed, but unsubscribed after her next video. There is just something I don't like about her even though I can't really put my finger on it. I def don't like her bandana bracelet.


----------



## Tracy

Ladies, please don't link other forums here. It's against tPF rules! Thanks!


----------



## AlovesJ

^^^ I meant I haven't been subscribed to her for a long time. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N9ESUhgHxY&feature=sub

She cut up real US currency. I have to say the fake crystals make the look so classy. So not my style. ewwww.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Tracy said:


> Ladies, please don't link other forums here. It's against tPF rules! Thanks!


 
oops! sorry. I didn't linked it. I mentioned it. So that is not allowed as well?


----------



## Tracy

Here you go   It's mentioned in the first part, General Rules: http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=31&a=8


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Ty,Tracy.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sorry Tracy!


----------



## Tracy

No worries!


----------



## lookatme

AlovesJ said:


> ^^^ I meant I haven't been subscribed to her for a long time.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N9ESUhgHxY&feature=sub
> 
> She cut up real US currency. I have to say the fake crystals make the look so classy. So not my style. ewwww.


 
this isn't sonia btw... it's her friend carly. but yeah I agree I wouldn't use that look either.. to each their own.


----------



## tiny dancer

I absolutely love watching makeup tutorials from guys. They have this fascination over perfection, like they're really constructing something beautiful. They value all their brushes and are so cute to watch. They're also not afraid to try anything! I've subscribed to WSITN (whatstyleistonickle) and GregoryGorgeous, they've taught me more than most beauty mags!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I use to sub to WSITN but something about how he comes across in the videos sort of irked me. But I won't take away the fact that he is talented. I also find Petrilude to be extremely talented as well.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

WSITN is rude, and fame has gone to his head.


----------



## knics33

^ I agree. I also find some of petrilude's comments to be extremely arrogant and rude, but I do like his tuts. WSITN I find to just be a little ridiculous lol...


----------



## tiny dancer

Oh that is a shame  I've only dabbled in his tutes for a short time so I haven't watched too many of his videos. Lol, yes, I agree that his looks are quite extravagant but he's also appealing to the drag/cross gender audiences. Still, I think he's very creative and brave for what he does and I really hope he does makeup as a career because he knows his stuff.

I haven't heard of petrilude so I'll check those vids out  too!

I do remember watching some videos from a young girl with red hair who did the most beautiful vintage 1930s looks but I can't remember her name. The search continues!


----------



## ChristyR143

^ you might be talking about Hollywoodnoirmakeup. She is absolutely stunning and very talented. 

With regard to petrilude...yes, I have noticed that sometimes his replies to comments can be slightly rude or arrogant. However, he is soooooo talented. And I have to commend him and xsparkage both for (seemingly) not selling themselves out to this whole YouTube fame thing. You don't see them pimping out tons of products for various companies/websites. I think Leesha has done some reviews in the past but it seems like she's kind of gotten away from that. Even when she did review stuff it wasn't excessive. Unlike some of these other girls, where every single video they put out is sponsored.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ita


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ChristyR143, I agree with you about Petrilude and wondered if anyone else felt he is arrogant sometimes! Guess they all have some sort of flaw


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Okay, here's my theory.  It may sound ridiculous but whatever 

Tiffany's latest video - "Haul! Ulta, Chanel" ~ maybe it's me, but I think she added the Chanel to MAKE people think that she has made a huge purchase at Chanel, when really she bought 2 Chanel nailpolishes . I think she does it for the video view count...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I think a lot of youtube people make more exciting titles just to get the view count. For example (not a guru) but the whatthebuck show (which I love), if you look at some of his titles, "Justin Beiber's Phone Number" or "Miley Cyrus Tattoo" of course they have _some_ relevance. But I think he makes the titles crazier to just increase the view count.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

:true:


----------



## ChristyR143

Woah...have y'all heard the latest with sardun1? A day or so ago she uploaded a 'review' for a new skin care line. Well, another youtuber (thespnation) called her out in the comments, saying that he had been contacted by this company months ago and that they offered him the products, plus $100 to do a positive review, which he declined. Well, apparently she only mentioned that she had been sent the products in the description box, not that she was also getting paid for the review. Of course, this really ticked a bunch of people off, and lots of people commented about it. A few hours after the video went live, she tweeted that she was taking a twitter and youtube break. She has since disabled ratings for the video, and deleted everyone off her twitter that she doesn't know, and has locked her tweets. She has also since added in the description box that the video was sponsored. 

And what's ironic about this whole deal is that not too long ago, she was talking on twitter about how wrong it was for Elle and Blair to accept money for reviews. I guess she decided if you can't beat 'em, you might as well join 'em.


----------



## sjunky13

I think the one that called her out on it is trash. He is an ugly big old piggy queen. He needs to STFU . . Yeah, most get paid or free crap. Or they use youtube to sell jewelry . What ever. I bet he has an agenda too. I dont trust a word he says anyway. Back to Sardun, everyone calls Elle and Blair out for doing sponsered videos, then they do them themselves when given a chance. lol. You will find many many hypocrites on YT.


----------



## *Jem*

we have our first "guru" in the thread!


----------



## Eclipse4

LOL


----------



## ChristyR143




----------



## foxytnns

I wonder who it is?!


----------



## noon

Well it must be someone we talk about in here..But most of the gurus we talk about are older..I'm assuming she was born in 93? Blair maybe?


----------



## ChristyR143

sjunky13 said:


> I think the one that called her out on it is trash. He is an ugly big old piggy queen. He needs to STFU . . Yeah, most get paid or free crap. Or they use youtube to sell jewelry . What ever. I bet he has an agenda too. I dont trust a word he says anyway. Back to Sardun, everyone calls Elle and Blair out for doing sponsered videos, then they do them themselves when given a chance. lol. You will find many many hypocrites on YT.



I agree....it seems the youtube beauty community is chock full of hypocrites these days.

I had never even heard of him before that, so I don't know what he is all about, but, IMO, if Sarah was getting paid money _in addition_ to being sent the products (and it seems clear now that she indeed was), and she didn't disclose it, that's shady. Seems like after watching all the backlash Elle and Blair get for it (and for being a part of it herself), she would know better than to try to dupe her subscribers. 

I know I've said this before, and I will say it again...I honestly do NOT care if these people are getting compensated to make these reviews. It matters not to me. However, it's just downright sketchy to not disclose it, or, even worse, deny it. I think the subscribers have a right to know if the 'review' they are watching is an ACTUAL review, or if it's a 'paid advertisement', because there is a big difference.


----------



## noon

ChristyR143 said:


> I honestly do NOT care if these people are getting compensated to make these reviews. It matters not to me. However, it's just downright sketchy to not disclose it, or, even worse, deny it. I think the subscribers have a right to know if the 'review' they are watching is an ACTUAL review, or if it's a 'paid advertisement', because there is a big difference.



I completely agree.


----------



## ChristyR143

foxytnns said:


> I wonder who it is?!



I'd have a lot of respect for the person if they would disclose who they were. But you know that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## ChristyR143

Thanks Swanky, or whoever took care of it!


----------



## noon

Pixi2woo did a review on swedish skincare as well (the same line that has caused all the fuss with sardun), she didn't mention she was compensated for the video either.


----------



## ChristyR143

I saw that....

I guess the bottom line is that we need to realize that it's not just about the products anymore. Companies have realized the power of youtube, and if they are willing to pay people to say good things about their products, there's always going to be someone who is willing to be bought. Such is life, I suppose.


----------



## MACsarah

thespnation needs to STFU and take a seat. Hes annoying and thinks he's better than everyone. I can't stand to watch his videos.

edt:
FML. why did I miss the good stuff? who was advertising here? what did this "guru" say? I wanna know the dirt..


----------



## ChristyR143

She/he wasn't advertising, she/he was blasting us for talking about the gurus in here.  Whoever it was basically said we were all jealous bizznitches.


----------



## MACsarah

LOLOLOL. how wonderful. So how many of these gurus are into LV and chanel? 

I feel as if tiffany D would be on here.


----------



## noon

MACsarah said:


> LOLOLOL. how wonderful. So how many of these gurus are into LV and chanel?
> 
> I feel as if tiffany D would be on here.



so many of them are into LV. Elle is supposedly a long time member of the forum and friend of Megs. lollipop26 has tweeted about purseblog and balenciagas. I'm guessing a lot of them read this thread/or are members of the forum.


----------



## foxytnns

I think Elle is on here too.  Didn't she do a giveaway with tPF and say she has been a member for awhile?


----------



## noon

^


----------



## Megs

noon said:


> so many of them are into LV. Elle is supposedly a long time member of the forum and friend of Megs. lollipop26 has tweeted about purseblog and balenciagas. I'm guessing a lot of them read this thread/or are members of the forum.



I am sure many people read the forums that do not post. Probably some are makeup gurus 



foxytnns said:


> I think Elle is on here too.  Didn't she do a giveaway with tPF and say she has been a member for awhile?



Elle and I are good friends! . But she is way too busy to post on the forum!


----------



## Needanotherbag

You ladies confirmed what I was suspecting about that Swedish Skincare and Sardun...how lame...I unsubbed as well...


----------



## nicci404

Needanotherbag said:


> You ladies confirmed what I was suspecting about that Swedish Skincare and Sardun...how lame...I unsubbed as well...



Me too...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Damn! I wish I saw that comment!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Damn! I wish I saw that comment!



me, too!


----------



## ChristyR143

Well...according to a comment in the Swedish Skin video Sardun1 recently posted, she is also a Sigma affiliate, as is LisaSz09, and TiffanyD (which we all already suspected), and a couple of others I haven't heard of. This commenter apparently went and clicked on the link that all these ladies put in the description boxes on their various sigma "review" videos (or should I say..._infomercials_), and saw that they all had a specific 'click code' which tells Sigma where that person came from, so that the appropriate 'guru' can get their compensation.

So, I guess I can check Lisa off my list of youtubers that can be trusted. So that leaves Laura. *sigh*


----------



## ChristyR143

Here is her comment in it's entirety.  It was busted up into 3 separate comments.

_
Hi, I'd like to share something with you. I just purchased a Sigma brush set that was nearly $100.00 dollars. Later that day I went back to look around the Sigma website and on the SIGMA homepage it has a box that says&#65279; "MAKE EXTRA MONEY BECOME A SIGMA AFFILIATE". I clicked on the box and proceeded to read that SIGMA will set up with anyone an arrangement that gives these gurus a "click code". Sigma attatches the gurus "click code" to the Sigma website link that the guru puts at the .. cont...

bottom of her brush review video in the below box. If you're encouraged to buy those&#65279; brushes by her review,as I was, and you click on that link, guess what happens? That individualized click code that appears at the end of Sara's Sigma website link then tracks your purchases with them and pays a 10% kickback to Sara. This is a bunch of crap! A DIRECT financial kickback given to the "COMPLETELY UNBIASED" guru, based on the sales she generates for SIGMA. I have filed a formal complaint with .cont.

the FTC. Beyond being completely unethical,it is simply IMPOSSIBLE to give an unbiased review on a product that you know going into the making of the review video that you stand to make CONSIDERABLE money on from the manufacturer. GO TO SIGMAS HOMEPAGE... CLICK ON THE "BECOME AN AFFILIATE BOX"...LISTEN TO THE VIDEO SIGMA PROVIDES...VERIFY EVERYTHING I&#65279; HAVE JUST SAID AS ACCURATE. I went back thru the different gurus SIGMA BRUSH REVIEW VIDEOS and wrote down their "click codes" to give to the FTC.

sardun 1 (SARA) = click code #287 video name=High End Quality At An Affordable Price **** MakeupByTiffanyD= click code #4088 video name= SIGMA! Affordable Mac Quality Brushes *** Lisasz 09 = click code1232 *** michele1218 =click code #165 &#65279; *** bunzie13's channel = click code #179 . There are MANY MANY more gurus that have made an arrangement with SIGMA to have these "click codes" attatched to their provided SIGMA website transfer links. I trusted these ladies, I was foolish._

Then, she went on to say this:
_
Look, I stand by everything I said below, and I am angry about it , but I must say in case she reads these things that I think it's a little nuts to boil a whole life down to some inappropriate financial desicions. She loves her kids to pieces, is respectful and loving&#65279; in regard to her husband, and is a decent, contributing member of society. I'd like to see kickbacks of ALL sorts stop while YouTube still has some credibility. In the big picture though I still like many many things about her.
_


----------



## *Jem*

Tiffany and Michele1218 just lost major cool points in my book.


----------



## nicci404

wow....lame. No more Lisasz09 videos for me...


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's no wonder 'real' makeup artist don't get as much attention/traffic as these 'gurus'.  I suspect it's because they are serous about their craft and the gurus aren't, they're just there to make a quick buck...


----------



## DallasCowgirl

Nurberxo! She's sooooooo pretty and really good at explaining the theory BEHIND make-up rather than just showing you how to do it! Check her out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I never really watched Blair/Elle - because quite frankly - they're boring.  I do think think is interesting.  From Elle's main YouTube page:



> If I do not like a product I try, I will not review it.



Well, what's the point in reviewing products?  In order to come off as unbiased, reviews for products should be fair - good or bad...


----------



## michie

Why even "review" it? That's what I go to MUA for. This is what turned me off about these girls. I started watching for the looks. When they started on, "You gotta get Lip Tars! You gotta try such & such cosmetics, etc.", I was done. I just wanna know WTF looks good with Blue Brown Pigment! Don't try to sell me on some new BS!


----------



## ChristyR143

DC-Cutie said:


> I never really watched Blair/Elle - because quite frankly - they're boring.  I do think think is interesting.  From Elle's main YouTube page:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what's the point in reviewing products?  In order to come off as unbiased, reviews for products should be fair - good or bad...



I agree...I've never understood the reasoning behind reviewing a product only if you like it. The point of a review is to talk about the specifics of the product, the performance, what you liked, and what you didn't like. 

I'm with Miche....I'm going to stick to mua for reviews from now on.


----------



## sjunky13

I watch the videos for entertainment. I dont get advice from these people. LOL. Pure entertainment value. Everything is sponsered, even the ones that start small. I respect the few real artists on YT.


----------



## cheburashka

sjunky13 said:


> I watch the videos for entertainment. I dont get advice from these people. LOL. Pure entertainment value. Everything is sponsered, even the ones that start small. I respect the few real artists on YT.



The few things that gurus raved about, specifically "Blair", I ended up hating, so I definitely been sticking to MUA since.  Thus, I watch ourely for entertainment too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sjunky13 said:


> I watch the videos for entertainment. I dont get advice from these people. LOL. Pure entertainment value. Everything is sponsered, even the ones that start small. I respect the few real artists on YT.


 
Word!  I get better makeup reviews from here or else where. They are usually behind on some trends. Like the UD Naked palette. If I see one more video or haul on it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ChristyR143 said:


> So, I guess I can check Lisa off my list of youtubers that can be trusted. So that leaves Laura. *sigh*



Ditto


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, what's the point in reviewing products?  In order to come off as unbiased, reviews for products should be fair - good or bad...



Because she only reviews products that she's being paid to say "yeah I think this product is amazing!" when really, the product is BS.  Otherwise - she won't review anything she isn't making money from.


----------



## MACsarah

A lot of gurus have that policy of never doing a bad review. They say they feel bad to have a company willingly send them a product and for them to turn around and say something negative.

I don't agree with it..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Me neither


----------



## *Jem*

MACsarah said:


> A lot of gurus have that policy of never doing a bad review. They say they feel bad to have a company willingly send them a product and for them to turn around and say something negative.
> 
> I don't agree with it..



I dont either. everyone is so worried about burning bridges or getting a bad name.

I think there are ways to say a product is terrible without being rude. I would not follow juicytuesday's example. lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## triotrio

I think Laura might be the only impartial one left. She gives something a bad review in practically every video. I like that. Who wants a Pollyanna who loves everything?

And I just saw this at the bottom of her latest one and I LOL'd:


> All products purchased by myself. No PR person has so much as sniffed around this video.





She still cracks me up with her cheery self-deprecating delivery. In the last one she was talking about putting on way too much Double Wear at first and being paranoid people were thinking _"Jesus, Laura's really slapped it on today!"_ 

I must watch more pixiewoo - I've been neglecting them lately. I think it's because impressive as their skills are, they're both quite serious girls. With Laura it's like gossiping about make up with a girlfriend, but with pixiwoo it's more like going to a beauty class. 

I'm going to try to catch up now whilst I'm at a loose end.

(I don't think I'll bother with Tiffany - she's bored me rigid in recent months.)

EDITED: ACK! Pixiwoo want me to watch a Resident Evil trailer before every tutorial?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Hey,y'all, I am soooo behind on Lorraine's day in a life that I might just not watch em lol! I hope I am not missing something good.


----------



## noon

^ you aren't missing anything! She has gotten really boring.

Anyone know what is going on with Belledujournyc? She tweeted something about deleting videos and only keeping them up for a limited time.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ty,noon. and I deleted Belle. Not sure why,but I just did. I like her but something about her videos...blah I guess. Now I am running off to see what is going on with her. lol!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Is it me or did Tiffany re-upload her "chanel haul"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, I was getting ready to watch Kandee's latest video, until I saw this in the 'more info' section:



> If you want to send me anything, cards, cupcakes...anything:
> 
> Kandee Johnson
> PO BOX 700
> Minden, NV 89423



:lolots:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Is it me or did Tiffany re-upload her "chanel haul"


 
lol! What makes you think that?


----------



## ellacoach

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Hey,y'all, I am soooo behind on Lorraine's day in a life that I might just not watch em lol! I hope I am not missing something good.


 
you aren't missing anything. I usually fast foward thru 90% of them, they are the same thing over and over. She needs to get back to doing more haul videos on her other channel...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> lol! What makes you think that?



I went to my YouTube page and it said she uploaded it 2 hours ago


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ellacoach said:


> you aren't missing anything. I usually fast foward thru 90% of them, *they are the same thing over and over*. *She needs to get back to doing more haul videos on her other channel*...


 
:true: and :true: 



Trolley-Dolly said:


> I went to my YouTube page and it said she uploaded it 2 hours ago


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, I was getting ready to watch Kandee's latest video, until I saw this in the 'more info' section:
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:



I die  Too funny! :lolots:


----------



## karester

Pixiwoo's last video was great.  Testing out waterproof mascaras, when Nic was in the wet suit I laughed for a good 5 minutes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

karester said:


> Pixiwoo's last video was great. Testing out waterproof mascaras, when Nic was in the wet suit I laughed for a good 5 minutes.


 
OMG! Me too! The entire video in informative yet hilarious. I truly enjoyed them but there hasn't been a time I haven't


----------



## ellacoach

Lorraine must have heard us...she finally did a 'Favorites' video.


----------



## *Jem*

^^

I could only watch a few minutes. She bugs when she is actually reviewing stuff. Plus her camera angle kills me.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ellacoach said:


> Lorraine must have heard us...she finally did a 'Favorites' video.


 
OMG! I thought the same thing when I saw a current custom video in my inbox lol!


----------



## tomz_grl

Has anyone been reading the guru gossip website? There's some evil, yet interesting tid bits on there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jay Leno chin - :lolots:


----------



## noon

tomz_grl said:


> Has anyone been reading the guru gossip website? There's some evil, yet interesting tid bits on there.



Do share


----------



## DC-Cutie

noon said:


> Do share


 
we're not really allowed to talk about it, you gotta visit for yourself.


----------



## noon

I thought we are just not allowed to link to the forum? We can discuss the guru?


----------



## kmh1190

tomz_grl said:


> Has anyone been reading the guru gossip website? There's some evil, yet interesting tid bits on there.


 

I just ran across the thread that discusses tiffanyd and wow...They have pictures of her house, price of sale her husband paid for the house, ebay user name, links to her husband's myspace, etc.  I have to admit I read through the thread out of curiousity.  I haven't checked out the rest of the forum but I assume there is dirt on Lorraine and other gurus as well.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Yes, everything you EVER wanted to know about the 'gurus' is on that website.


----------



## megdavivi

Hi ladies I enjoy reading on here , but have never posted comments. Anyhow I was wondering what you all thought about Luuux? Many gurus are joining and some have already received rewards. Hollyannaeree got a Louis Vuitton handbag and placed an order for an IPad and Makeup by Mel just did a video showing off her new IPad. Wow...seems like these gurus are being handed eveything these days.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I SERIOUSLY doubt that LV was gifted from LV....  that's all...


----------



## ChristyR143

I don't know anything about the LV that girl received, other than I heard she took it into an LV store and they said it was real? But MakeupbyMel showed the receipt for the ipad and it shipped directly from Apple, so the general thought is that once you build up enough points and place your order, luuux or whatever the name of it is, orders whatever you did through the manufacturer. So, if that is really the way it works, they *could* order a bag from LV I suppose. 

It honestly does seem too good to be true, though, and besides that, only the super popular gurus are going to be able to build up enough points to get that kinda stuff.


----------



## ChristyR143

noon said:


> I thought we are just not allowed to link to the forum? We can discuss the guru?



Correct...we can discuss whatever on here having to do with the gurus...you just can't link to another forum is all.


----------



## Mypurpose1

I was wondering after I made the comment if I was even allowed to discuss other forums.  don't wanna break the rules. In regards to Holly, she made a video showing her LV Tivoli GM and she did take it to a LV store because it was damaged. They told her it was authentic and gave her a new bag. Makes me really jealous too...wish I was making videos on YT!! Michele1218 is now on the site racking up a ton of points too.


----------



## noon

So Blair tweeted on 9/11 - happy 9/11.  It's supposedly caused quite a stir, I know she probably didn't mean it but COME ON she should know better than to say that.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^she would.


----------



## karester

noon said:


> So Blair tweeted on 9/11 - happy 9/11.  It's supposedly caused quite a stir, I know she probably didn't mean it but COME ON she should know better than to say that.



OMG.  That's just stupid.


----------



## bonchicgenre

seems ironic that Elle posted a "I don't like" video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vntbcWXzjBM&feature=sub


----------



## bonchicgenre

BTW - how does Blair get to discuss fashion? Her and Elle are not even close to being fashion forward. 
Sorry but I don't see Forever21 at "Fashion Forward" yet alone their outfits are only what's on trend. It's never classic with trends mixed in at all. It's young and undefined. And as for BCBG's show (Yes I'm a biased since I work for the company) but the show was amazing. She doesn't even discuss anything related to the clothing except color... apparently she didn't do her research on Max and Lubov's design style, it's always been classic and elegant with neutrals and pops of color. Shouldn't discuss something you're not educated on... that annoys me.


----------



## ashtray-girl

bonchicgenre said:


> BTW - how does Blair get to discuss fashion? Her and Elle are not even close to being fashion forward.
> Sorry but I don't see Forever21 at "Fashion Forward" yet alone their outfits are only what's on trend. It's never classic with trends mixed in at all. It's young and undefined. And as for BCBG's show (Yes I'm a biased since I work for the company) but the show was amazing. She doesn't even discuss anything related to the clothing except color... apparently she didn't do her research on Max and Lubov's design style, it's always been classic and elegant with neutrals and pops of color. Shouldn't discuss something you're not educated on... that annoys me.



that's what I was thinking. . . but the main point that bothers me is, why did a mag like marieclaire (maybe not worlds most fashion forward, but still a fashion mag) chose them. I mean there are thousends of bloggers out there who are really into fashion and fashion history and see where trends are from. . . but beauty gurus?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

noon said:


> So Blair tweeted on 9/11 - happy 9/11.  It's supposedly caused quite a stir, I know she probably didn't mean it but COME ON she should know better than to say that.



WTF, is she an idiot


----------



## PurseXaXholic

bonchicgenre said:


> BTW - how does Blair get to discuss fashion? Her and Elle are not even close to being fashion forward.
> Sorry but I don't see Forever21 at "Fashion Forward" yet alone their outfits are only what's on trend. It's never classic with trends mixed in at all. It's young and undefined. And as for BCBG's show (Yes I'm a biased since I work for the company) but the show was amazing. She doesn't even discuss anything related to the clothing except color... apparently she didn't do her research on Max and Lubov's design style, it's always been classic and elegant with neutrals and pops of color. Shouldn't discuss something you're not educated on... that annoys me.


 
I completely agree-- I can't even stand to watch their fashionweek videos. Just because of my sheer jealousy. IMHO, they don't deserve it. There are many more people around their age that would KILL to go to fashionweek or anything like that. People that acctually study fashion, and have some fashion sense. 
*rant over*


----------



## DC-Cutie

PurseXaXholic said:


> I completely agree-- I can't even stand to watch their fashionweek videos. Just because of my sheer jealousy. IMHO, they don't deserve it. There are many more people around their age that would KILL to go to fashionweek or anything like that. People that acctually study fashion, and have some fashion sense.
> *rant over*



ITA.  I'm sure there are FIT students that would give their right leg to have the honor of doing something at fashionweek for the world to see or get recognition in fashion/beauty magazines.  They live, eat, breathe, sleep fashion and know it like the back of their hand!


----------



## noon

Im guessing the reason Belledujournyc is quitting youtube is because people found out she works for kiki de montparnesse. I have no idea how people found out, I assume if you Google her name it comes up.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ4SMy6Lqfc&feature=feedu

STFU are my thoughts


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^





> the only things given to me for free in this video are the home made gifts I received at the meetup, and wanted to show you all!* none of the products or companies mentioned in this video are paying me.* all opinions are my own.



So Marie Claire didn't pay them?


----------



## Tracy

noon said:


> Im guessing the reason Belledujournyc is quitting youtube is because people found out she works for kiki de montparnesse. I have no idea how people found out, I assume if you Google her name it comes up.



I believe people found her Linkedin profile, not really a secret!


----------



## AlovesJ

bonchicgenre said:


> BTW - how does Blair get to discuss fashion? Her and Elle are not even close to being fashion forward.
> Sorry but I don't see Forever21 at "Fashion Forward" yet alone their outfits are only what's on trend. It's never classic with trends mixed in at all. It's young and undefined. And as for BCBG's show (Yes I'm a biased since I work for the company) but the show was amazing. She doesn't even discuss anything related to the clothing except color... apparently she didn't do her research on Max and Lubov's design style, it's always been classic and elegant with neutrals and pops of color. Shouldn't discuss something you're not educated on... that annoys me.



I always thought the same thing about Blair & Elle talking fashion. It's almost like they try to have fashion sense, but fail at it. To me they just dress boring and generic. I unsubscribed to both of them awhile back, but got curious and watched one of the videos someone talked about a couple of posts back. I think Elle has def changed her approach, she seems more mature and not as air headed. I clicked on one of Blair's and she is doing her same old song and dance, it's old and I don't miss it.


----------



## AlovesJ

Ehhh...I think I give up on youtube. Makepubymel did her top 10 favorite MAC lipsticks. There are 129871982797 of those all the time. They are almost all the same. Creme de nude, hue, blah, blah, blah....BLAH!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

noon said:


> Im guessing the reason Belledujournyc is quitting youtube is because people found out she works for kiki de montparnesse. I have no idea how people found out, I assume if you Google her name it comes up.


 

Wow! I unsubbed awhile ago...didn't even know she was gone


----------



## Tracy

She hasn't deleted her channel just almost all of her videos.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Tracy said:


> She hasn't deleted her channel just almost all of her videos.


 
wow!!!


----------



## *Jem*

Tracy said:


> She hasn't deleted her channel just almost all of her videos.



LAME! 

I havent watched one of her vidoes in a long time. I was intrugied by the Rouge Bunny Rouge line but the prices are ridonk!


----------



## Tracy

I guess I liked her reviews, I think she gave her honest opinion.


----------



## tomz_grl

Youtube has been a complete bore lately.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i was reading that Kandee responded to a facebook posting, something about she should set up a gift registery for all of her fans to send baby goodies to her....  SMDH!  She just might do it.


----------



## ellacoach

tomz_grl said:


> Youtube has been a complete bore lately.


 
no kidding! I don't even watch Lorraine's Day in The Life videos anymore. Complete snooze fest. No one else is holding my attention either.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

tomz_grl said:


> *Youtube has been a complete bore lately*.


Word!



ellacoach said:


> no kidding! *I don't even watch* *Lorraine's Day in The Life videos anymore*. Complete snooze fest. No one else is holding my attention either.


 
I just "X" them out then I see them in my in box..*yawn*


----------



## sjunky13

ellacoach said:


> no kidding! I don't even watch Lorraine's Day in The Life videos anymore. Complete snooze fest. No one else is holding my attention either.


 Were her videos ever exciting? LOL.


----------



## ChristyR143

OMG, I just got done watching gossmakeupartist's latest video...I love him! I LOVE the fact that he tells it like it is. He did a review on the new book by Bobbi Brown, and he referenced the video that Elle and Blair just did with Bobbi herself...hilarious!


----------



## devoted7

tomz_grl said:


> Youtube has been a complete bore lately.



I agree, I haven't been able to find any good tutorials lately


----------



## ellacoach

ChristyR143 said:


> OMG, I just got done watching gossmakeupartist's latest video...I love him! I LOVE the fact that he tells it like it is. He did a review on the new book by Bobbi Brown, and he referenced the video that Elle and Blair just did with Bobbi herself...hilarious!


 
I just subbed to him. He's awesome!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sjunky13 said:


> Were her videos ever exciting? LOL.


----------



## kmh1190

Anybody still watching JuicyTuesday?  I'm getting kinda freaked out by her dark-haired, spray tan Lindsay Lohan look.  
IDK, I kinda think her videos were better before she moved out on her own.


----------



## asamiramirez

ChristyR143 said:


> OMG, I just got done watching gossmakeupartist's latest video...I love him! I LOVE the fact that he tells it like it is. He did a review on the new book by Bobbi Brown, and he referenced the video that Elle and Blair just did with Bobbi herself...hilarious!



He is my absolute favorite. I love him too. 

I really enjoyed that straightforward review of the book.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

kmh1190 said:


> Anybody still watching JuicyTuesday? I'm getting kinda freaked out by her dark-haired, spray tan Lindsay Lohan look.
> IDK, I kinda think her videos were better before* she moved out on her own*.


 
Wait a minute...she isn't with her boyfriend anymore? I unsubbed last yr. Like I am about to do with the current boobies.


----------



## ChristyR143

Nope, they broke up. 

And I agree...I'm not liking this new look she's got. It looks a little rough. But I still like her personality.


----------



## sjunky13

I like JT more than Lorainne. I dont watch current boobs anymore. coffee, fruit , jewelry. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ChristyR143 said:


> *Nope, they broke up*.
> 
> And I agree...I'm not liking this new look she's got. It looks a little rough. But I still like her personality.


 
Wow!


----------



## kmh1190

Yeah, JT moved out of her fiance's house and into an apartment in downtown Vancouver.  She's lost weight, darkened up the hair and added long extensions.  Hopefully this dark rocker Lindsay Lohan look is just her adjusting to single life and having some fun.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

kmh1190 said:


> Yeah, JT moved out of her fiance's house and into an apartment in downtown Vancouver. She's lost weight, darkened up the hair and added long extensions. Hopefully this dark rocker Lindsay Lohan look is just her adjusting to single life and having some fun.


 
Now I am being completely nosy, has she elaborated on why?


----------



## ChristyR143

No...to the best of my knowledge she hasn't mentioned it at all. I've always been curious too!


----------



## kmh1190

^Me too.  Inquiring and nosey minds would like to know...
And she mentions occasionally about "$h!t about her brother" wigging her out.  What's that about?  I know she had a brother who passed away a while ago.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

kmh1190 said:


> ^Me too. Inquiring and nosey minds would like to know...
> And she mentions occasionally about "$h!t about her brother" wigging her out. What's that about? *I know she had a brother who passed away a while ago*.


 
Wow! When you mentioned her brother I thought as you did. She use to get teary eyed at the mention of him. I am not sure she has another? But I could be wrong.


----------



## AlovesJ

sjunky13 said:


> I like JT more than Lorainne. I dont watch current boobs anymore. coffee, fruit , jewelry. Rinse and repeat.



I was subscribed to JT for a day or two, but there is something about her that I don't like. Maybe her voice, irdk.


----------



## ellacoach

AlovesJ said:


> I was subscribed to JT for a day or two, but there is something about her that I don't like. Maybe her voice, irdk.


 
Me too. She talked way to fast, and after awhile I found it annoying so I unsubbed.


----------



## lolitablue

Not sure where to post this but ladies, does any of you have the link or know the name of the big make up event that is happening in April in NYC?   TIA!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ do you mean IMATS or the Makeup Show by the Powder Group?


----------



## ChristyR143

Have y'all watched Tiffany's new video? Apparently she met up with a subscriber and went shopping...If you check that girls tweets out, it's actually kinda creepy. She seems obsessed with Tiffany.


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ do you mean IMATS or the Makeup Show by the Powder Group?


 
IMATS!!! Thank you, lovely!!!


----------



## noon

ChristyR143 said:


> Have y'all watched Tiffany's new video? Apparently she met up with a subscriber and went shopping...If you check that girls tweets out, it's actually kinda creepy. She seems obsessed with Tiffany.



lol I had to go check it out! You're right,  putting the pic of her and tiffany as her background picture is a bit much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

noon said:


> lol I had to go check it out! You're right,  putting the pic of her and tiffany as her background picture is a bit much.


----------



## ChristyR143

I'm pretty sure that girl is the one that made the tiffanyfan twitter also. I can understand being a little enamored, but this girl is just a little over the top IMO. If I were Tiffany, I'd be watching my back. :ninja: lol!


----------



## AlovesJ

agreed ^. Someone commented on the twitpic that she was lucky to meet her. Tiffany said in her video that the girl was there on a vacation or trip. Maybe a trip just to see Tiffany? lol I don't know. probably not. It does remind me of that comment that Dina made about Danielle on Real Housewives, about skinning her and wearing her like last years Versace. 

I was reading the other forum about all the yt gurus. She had in one of the Ebay listings that she was a tph member. She probably reads this all the time.


----------



## ChristyR143

Yes, she is a member here, but she is not a super active poster. 

To be honest, it kind of irks me that she uses "I'm a tpf member" in some of her listings when she's not an active and contributing member here. I've seen lots of people do this, and to me, it comes off like they are saying "oh you need to trust that the item is real because I'm a member of tpf" when in reality, they've made the account, posted a handful of times and that's it.  I don't know, maybe I'm being weird, but to me it just seems sketchy. And not even because I think the items might be fake, because I'm pretty certain she's not the kind of person that would do that, but there are those that would, and well, it just bugs me.


----------



## AlovesJ

No, you're not being weird. I feel the same way. It's misleading.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ agreed


----------



## ellacoach

ChristyR143 said:


> Yes, she is a member here, but she is not a super active poster.
> 
> To be honest, it kind of irks me that she uses "I'm a tpf member" in some of her listings when she's not an active and contributing member here. I've seen lots of people do this, and to me, it comes off like they are saying "oh you need to trust that the item is real because I'm a member of tpf" when in reality, they've made the account, posted a handful of times and that's it. I don't know, maybe I'm being weird, but to me it just seems sketchy. And not even because I think the items might be fake, because I'm pretty certain she's not the kind of person that would do that, but there are those that would, and well, it just bugs me.


 
I agree!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ChristyR143 said:


> Yes, she is a member here, but she is not a super active poster.
> 
> To be honest, it kind of irks me that she uses "I'm a tpf member" in some of her listings when she's not an active and contributing member here. I've seen lots of people do this, and to me, it comes off like they are saying "oh you need to trust that the item is real because I'm a member of tpf" when in reality, they've made the account, posted a handful of times and that's it. I don't know, maybe I'm being weird, but to me it just seems sketchy. And not even because I think the items might be fake, because I'm pretty certain she's not the kind of person that would do that, but there are those that would, and well, it just bugs me.


 
Word!


----------



## ChristyR143

Woo hoo! Glad to know I'm not the only one that feels that way!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I hope we don't get a pow pow for expressing how we feel. I hope it is not viewed as attacking her since she is a member. In general, a member is a member regardless of their activity. It is just annoying when individuals take advantage of TPF. I have seen "member of tpf" in too many ebay auctions. Funny how they don't mention their username lol!


----------



## ChristyR143

I can't imagine why we would? Noone is attacking her or anyone else that does that. We're just simply saying we don't like that tactic. I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Agreed!

Someone on the trash a guru website has some new serious issues with Tiffany. My only problem is, if you're gonna bash/trash someone atleast use correct grammar and spelling...


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChristyR143 said:


> Yes, she is a member here, but she is not a super active poster.
> 
> To be honest, it kind of irks me that she uses "I'm a tpf member" in some of her listings when she's not an active and contributing member here. I've seen lots of people do this, and to me, it comes off like they are saying "oh you need to trust that the item is real because I'm a member of tpf" when in reality, they've made the account, posted a handful of times and that's it. I don't know, maybe I'm being weird, but to me it just seems sketchy. And not even because I think the items might be fake, because I'm pretty certain she's not the kind of person that would do that, but there are those that would, and well, it just bugs me.


 
well said!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

tomz_grl said:


> ^Agreed!
> 
> Someone on the trash a guru website has some new serious issues with Tiffany. *My only problem is, if you're gonna bash/trash someone atleast use correct grammar and spelling*...


----------



## AlovesJ

I really don't tweet, but I do have a Twitter. I'm not subscribed to Michele1218, but I was watching her video and she had the Twitter link in her info. Anyway she got engaged, and posted a pic of the ring on Twitter. Her ring clarity looks kind of yellow. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ wow..so ole dude finally popped the question. Might as well since they own a house together now. I don't tweet or twitter. I hope she mentions it on YT.


----------



## noon

LOL ok guys. Speaking of Michelle..she's quitting youtube.

From Twitter: (read from the bottom - up)

# I love you guys and I wish you the very best! I'm going to hold onto Twitter so I can keep up with friends, but no more videos.     about 9 hours ago  via ÜberTwitter

#

And I already have one of those! I'm at a high in my life right now and the happiest I've been. This isn't fun or making me happy anymore about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter

#

To be honest I would rather spend my time looking at wedding blogs and throw myslef into the planning. YT is starting to feel like a job about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter

#

I'm just over it, I'm really sorry. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter

#

I love you guys and I've made amazing friends, but I didn't sign up for a lot of what I have to deal with on a daily basis. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter

#

The beauty community isn't what it was when I started and I'm not going to keep pretending things will go back. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter


#

I always tell people that when its not fun anymore to just walk away bc its not worth it. So I'm gonna take my own advice. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter

#

I'm on a high right now in my life. I have too many exciting things happening and I'm not about to let a hobby start bringing me down. about 10 hours ago via ÜberTwitter

# 
So over it.


----------



## AlovesJ

AlovesJ said:


> I really don't tweet, but I do have a Twitter. I'm not subscribed to Michele1218, but I was watching her video and she had the Twitter link in her info. Anyway she got engaged, and posted a pic of the ring on Twitter. Her ring clarity looks kind of yellow. Has anyone else seen it?



I feel bad for talking about her ring's clarity. 
:shame:

She has all valid points for quitting. I started watching videos a couple months ago, and I have to say I think it's different. She really was one of my favorites though. I'll miss her videos.


----------



## cristalena56

haha i just realized i had subscribed a million years ago to some of the gurus mentioned throughout this whole thread


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

noon said:


> LOL ok guys. Speaking of Michelle..she's quitting youtube.
> 
> From Twitter: (read from the bottom - up)
> 
> # I love you guys and I wish you the very best! I'm going to hold onto Twitter so I can keep up with friends, but no more videos. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> #
> 
> And I already have one of those! I'm at a high in my life right now and the happiest I've been. This isn't fun or making me happy anymore about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> #
> 
> To be honest I would rather spend my time looking at wedding blogs and throw myslef into the planning. YT is starting to feel like a job about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> #
> 
> I'm just over it, I'm really sorry. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> #
> 
> I love you guys and I've made amazing friends, but I didn't sign up for a lot of what I have to deal with on a daily basis. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> #
> 
> The beauty community isn't what it was when I started and I'm not going to keep pretending things will go back. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> 
> #
> 
> I always tell people that when its not fun anymore to just walk away bc its not worth it. So I'm gonna take my own advice. about 9 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> #
> 
> I'm on a high right now in my life. I have too many exciting things happening and I'm not about to let a hobby start bringing me down. about 10 hours ago via ÜberTwitter
> 
> #
> So over it.


 
Wow! I actually subbed to her. I will miss her.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Michele has officially posted a farewell video


----------



## jeye

AlovesJ said:


> I really don't tweet, but I do have a Twitter. I'm not subscribed to Michele1218, but I was watching her video and she had the Twitter link in her info. Anyway she got engaged, and posted a pic of the ring on Twitter. Her ring clarity looks kind of yellow. Has anyone else seen it?


 
Thats not very nice to talk about the clarity of one's ring. Given the fact that it was a twitpic, who knows how the lighting could've been....I thought it was a very beautiful ring!


----------



## AlovesJ

jeye said:


> Thats not very nice to talk about the clarity of one's ring. Given the fact that it was a twitpic, who knows how the lighting could've been....I thought it was a very beautiful ring!



I know. I did feel bad afterward and even commented that I wasn't very nice.


----------



## noon

Is anyone following the Lisalisad1 drama? Last week she posted a video where she said she is going to stop doing swaps and receiving gifts because of all the haters. Then yesterday she made another video where she called out two people and said one of them claimed that she sold something that she had sent her. I found the video so confusing, I guess because I didn't know the back story (it was almost 30 min long!) and she jumped from topic to topic about what has been written about her.


----------



## ellacoach

noon said:


> Is anyone following the Lisalisad1 drama? Last week she posted a video where she said she is going to stop doing swaps and receiving gifts because of all the haters. Then yesterday she made another video where she called out two people and said one of them claimed that she sold something that she had sent her. I found the video so confusing, I guess because I didn't know the back story (it was almost 30 min long!) and she jumped from topic to topic about what has been written about her.


 
I unsubbed from her a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jennyx0

Does anyone watch msfililocalola? I want to ask something, but it's rude. It's not a big deal, but I'm curious....anyway, I can't stop watching this person's videos!


----------



## Tracy

noon said:


> Is anyone following the Lisalisad1 drama? Last week she posted a video where she said she is going to stop doing swaps and receiving gifts because of all the haters. Then yesterday she made another video where she called out two people and said one of them claimed that she sold something that she had sent her. I found the video so confusing, I guess because I didn't know the back story (it was almost 30 min long!) and she jumped from topic to topic about what has been written about her.



I'm watching it right now and have been loosely following it. She seems like a genuine person and she is 100% right about that site, it is VILE and harassment and bullying like that needs to stop. Kids kill themselves over that.


----------



## jennyx0

^I'm watching it too. People are so mean. I wouldn't be able to take it for sure.


----------



## ChristyR143

Um.....YEAH. 

Reported.


----------



## Megs

beautyfreak22 said:


> I LOVE Dulce Candy and SP Nation. But recently I have been watching Fabulous Shontay and I LOVE her. She's gorgeous and I love her personality. Her hair tutorials are the best! You guys should check her out. I think she'll definitely be up there with the best of then if she starts making more consistent videos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/fabulousshontay
> 
> Isn't she PRETTY?!
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7175738&l=6f457a5778&id=699900258



Are you promoting yourself? That is against our rules.


----------



## tomz_grl

On the trash website, people were talking about Tiffany buying stuff and then selling it on eBay to make a profit. Anyway...on her Brighton sunglass item she mentions she's a TPF member and they could look on her for authentication.  Come out come out where ever you are...


----------



## karester

Haha and I can't believe she sold that Louis Vuitton bracelet just a couple months after she bought it and had said how much she loved it in her video.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

karester said:


> Haha and I can't believe she sold that Louis Vuitton bracelet just a couple months after she bought it and had said how much she loved it in her video.


 

Wow!!! She went on and on about it. I was wondering why I didn't see it anymore. lol!


----------



## kmh1190

Seems like she gets tired of her stuff pretty quickly.  Kudos to her for cleaning out her closet.  Wonder if it was an impulse buy because she was with Lorraine?  I do remember her saying something about it being hard to fit over her hands.


----------



## tomz_grl

I watched the first minute of Tiffany's new tutorial. Same 'smoky' eye but with silver and black.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^OMG! That is what I said: same smokey eye diff combo. I made it to the 4 minute mark...then exited stage left


----------



## ellacoach

anyone know why Lorraine flew to LA for one day/night?


----------



## kmh1190

Maybe to meet with an agent?  Strange that she would only stay for 1 day and all she filmed was herself eating and shopping which is something she could have done in Fl.

I guess people have been getting on her about the jewelry/clothes being worn before sold.  She's had a couple of videos where her mom is wearing a chain with tags.  Then there's that video in which she is trying the pants on in the middle of the store and dumps it on the floor (supposedly she bought that pair).  My thought is yes, these things happen in all stores but they aren't caught on video.  Kinda like I know people who work in restaurants might not always wash their hands and touch their noses while preparing my food BUT I don't want to see it on video.


----------



## noon

I wondered why she went to LA for one day too. She replied to someones comment saying no purpose but she could just be saying that. They all seem to wear jewelery with tags on them, I personally wouldn't like to see that if I walked in the store but I guess whatever works for them.


----------



## tomz_grl

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^OMG! That is what I said: same smokey eye diff combo. I made it to the 4 minute mark...then exited stage left


 
She also has now concealed her personal Sigma link to some tinyurl.com link so people won't know she's getting 10% commission for the brushes. That's some sneaky s h i t e!


----------



## AlovesJ

I use to love the day in the life videos from Lorraine, but I've had no interest the past couple of days to watch any.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> That's some sneaky s h i t e!


 
ITA.  If you're a blogger/YouTube Guru and getting paid, own up to it, don't try to deceive people...


----------



## triotrio

> She also has now concealed her personal Sigma link to some tinyurl.com link so people won't know she's getting 10% commission for the brushes. That's some sneaky s h i t e!



Are you kidding me?? That's the sneakiest thing yet! 

God, that's like Blair & Elle levels of subterfuge.....

I haven't looked at Tiffany for a looooong time now. Glad to know she's still a one-trick pony. God help her if the smoky eye ever plummets out of fashion!

The only one I watch any more is Lollipop. And she's not even that exciting or anything, but it's just a relief to watch someone who is still enjoying it, y'know?


----------



## jennyx0

How much does Elle get paid for putting ads before her videos? Ugh so annoying. I don't watch her anymore and have unsubscribed.


----------



## intheevent

this thread is brutal. I get a kick out of the contraversy but I've managed to "meet" some really great, honest people through youtube. and they're fun to watch. I won't say I watch to learn per se, but it's great to get a look at products and swatches on real people before I go to the store to try for myself.

ads don't bother me, they are on almost all the blogs, and it is understood they are making money from it, ads on youtube aren't any different.  Same as reviews as long as they are only a small portion of what you do, I think its fine.  for affiliate links again, very common on blogs too, so thats ok, but of course, that sort of thing should be disclosed.

Any how, i prefer the regular girls with good personalities who just like to share.


----------



## cheburashka

intheevent said:


> this thread is brutal. I get a kick out of the contraversy but I've managed to "meet" some really great, honest people through youtube. and they're fun to watch. I won't say I watch to learn per se, but it's great to get a look at products and swatches on real people before I go to the store to try for myself.
> 
> ads don't bother me, they are on almost all the blogs, and it is understood they are making money from it, ads on youtube aren't any different.  Same as reviews as long as they are only a small portion of what you do, I think its fine.  for affiliate links again, very common on blogs too, so thats ok, but of course, that sort of thing should be disclosed.
> 
> Any how, i prefer the regular girls with good personalities who just like to share.



Thatis kind of the point. Some of their personalities are pretty rotten. Cough cough, Lorraine.


----------



## noon

Elle and Blair are going to have a reality show

http://www.deadline.com/2010/10/kinetic-content-developing-style-themed-reality-series-with-you-tube-stars/


----------



## ChristyR143

Just when I thought I had seen it all.


----------



## noon

Well that explains why they moved to LA. But I would have thought the show would be more "realistic" if it was filmed in Tennessee.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hahahaha that's actually hallarious. Whose going to watch it?


----------



## intheevent

cheburashka said:


> Thatis kind of the point. Some of their personalities are pretty rotten. Cough cough, Lorraine.


 
Totally understand... and you're right! and the other youtubers are actually quicker to point out the phony people than anyone. I get a kick out of all the drama, they get focused on the most ridiculous things.


----------



## AlovesJ

noon said:


> Elle and Blair are going to have a reality show
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2010/10/kinetic-content-developing-style-themed-reality-series-with-you-tube-stars/



"developing an Oprah Winfrey-type influence among their constituency"

Are you kidding me? It doesn't say what channel. I can't lie. I would be interested to see what kind of disaster an episode turned out to be.


----------



## ellacoach

I would only watch if Blair never spoke a word.


----------



## knics33

You have GOT to be kidding... 

I actually started off liking Elle and Blair (or w/e their names are lol) OK, but the CONSTANT infomercial/paid videos is getting preeetttty old. I have noticed that there seems to be a big backlash against the paid videos, though. Their recent vids have A LOT of dislikes. I think they even broke down and disabled video ratings? 

IDK... I have a feeling that this reality show will only deepen the backlash against these two.


----------



## michie

Kevin James Barnett had an "Oh, s#!+!!" reaction when someone forwarded a pic of them from an Ulta or Sephora endcap. I don't know if he was surprised, disgusted...or both.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have no words... everybody and their momma it's getting a show!


----------



## Louiebabeee

noon said:


> Elle and Blair are going to have a reality show
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2010/10/kin...le-themed-reality-series-with-you-tube-stars/


 

Are we just going to watch them make you tube videos or something? I havnt commented here before this I had to comment on!  They have gotten SO un interesting on you tube I cant imagine a tv show would be...


----------



## mcb100

I still watch Elle's videos sometimes, I don't watch Blair's at all anymore because something seems off putting about her, you know?


----------



## intheevent

hmm, I wonder what we will see, or will it be sort of like the Hills, more of their personal lives...


----------



## kmh1190

Well if it is a reality show based in LA, they'd better show Blair going to school and Elle not being the only "adult" in the home.


----------



## roxys

Is anyone here going to watch their show? lol I MIGHT maybe the first couple of episodes...


----------



## tomz_grl

No


----------



## ellacoach

nope not gonna watch it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Another Proactiv vid from Tiffany...does she get something for all the endorsement she does for them?


----------



## karester

Even though I want to say no, I may break down and watch just to see how embarrassing it is.


----------



## siworae

I most likely will not be watching their show.  I never had any interest in either of Elle or Blair's videos... but then again, I'm beginning to lose interest in watching make-up/beauty related videos on youtube in general.


----------



## Louiebabeee

Im gonna have to watch at least the first show...lol I wanna se if its as emarassing as I think its going to be


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

noon said:


> Elle and Blair are going to have a reality show
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2010/10/kin...le-themed-reality-series-with-you-tube-stars/


----------



## mcb100

^No offense, but what is their reality show going to be about? I guess makeup? (This confuses me because while they may be somewhat good at applying makeup, there are dozens of actual makeup artists on youtube who's skills far surpass Elle and Blair's talents, and those makeup artists are not getting some sort of reality show?) I mean, a reality show is going to be longer probably than a ten minute youtube video, can you really talk to the public about makeup for that long? Just my honest opinion. 
    Even if they are good at makeup, I don't see how their reality show could be interesting to the public at all.......i mean, what do they have to talk about?


----------



## ChristyR143

Needanotherbag said:


> Another Proactiv vid from Tiffany...does she get something for all the endorsement she does for them?



I don't think so, but if she is, she's not disclosing it.

That video was pretty much the exact same as her last skincare video.  Seems like she's running out of ideas for videos, so she's recycling the same material.

As for this show that Elle and Blair will be doing...I'd probably check it out once just to see what it's about, though I can't imagine anything about them being interesting enough to base an entire television show around, but whatever. I guess it really pays to hire an agent.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

mcb100 said:


> ^No offense, but what is their reality show going to be about? I guess makeup? (This confuses me because while they may be somewhat good at applying makeup, there are dozens of actual makeup artists on youtube who's skills far surpass Elle and Blair's talents, and those makeup artists are not getting some sort of reality show?) I mean, a reality show is going to be longer probably than a ten minute youtube video, can you really talk to the public about makeup for that long? Just my honest opinion.
> Even if they are good at makeup, I don't see how their reality show could be interesting to the public at all.......i mean, what do they have to talk about?


 

I have a feeling they're going to try to make it like the hills. Only the main people are sisters. 
It sounds all too familiar. Move to LA-Live in an appartment together.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I will watch it, just because i love reality tv


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ditto


----------



## Tracy

I just don't see their show being very interesting, even in a reality way   I mean what will it be about? What are they doing in LA, pursuing acting? And what network would carry it?
I'm just confused on the whole thing!


----------



## noon

Yeah I don't know what network would pick up a show based around 2 youtube makeup gurus. I am assuming they are going to be pursuing acting so I guess the show may be following them around on auditions etc.


----------



## Tracy

Will they give them fake friends like on the Hills?   Sorry, had to go there...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think it would have some relation to "Blair" travelling from city to city for schooling etc...


----------



## tomz_grl

:tumbleweed:


----------



## noon

Tiffany has another face routine video up. I feel like she has made so many face routine videos already.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Blair seems pretty nervous on camera... Like she's trying to talk and explain herself for why she got the lights....... like she'll get criticized. (Which she prob. will).


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeFlT6hd814&feature=feedu


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She's so annoying.


----------



## Eimii

Blair wants to go into INTERIOR DECORATING 
oh you got some mirror furniture from pier one that makes you an excellent interior decorator. Her room(s) look like every other 17 y/o American girls!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I don't think a lot of people like plastic drawers in their rooms like she does


----------



## lindseylee7

I am willing to bet their reality show doesn't get picked up. things like this fall through more times then not. and like someone mentioned somewhere, Audrina Patridge couldn't get picked up by a network when she left the hills. And she was actually famous. 

I don't know, they seem so desperate. it's embarrassing.


----------



## ChristyR143

You know what irritates me about Tiffany's new foundation video?  1. This is like the 3rd or 4th one she's done. The first one (I think) she showed the Mat Velvet +, then didn't she do one with the Bare Minerals Matte foundation? Then she did one showing that Lancome foundation (that coincidentally several other popular youtubers reviewed at around the same time because it was sent to them by Lancome...but no, not Tiffany...she purchased hers all on her own ) and she swore she just loooooooved it and thought it was so awesome.  And now she's back to using the Mat Velvet +??? Come on.... And 2. She says in the bottom bar that the video wasn't sponsored by any brands mentioned....YET, there's that sneaky little link for where you can purchase the brushes she uses in the video (you know, the one that tells Sigma you came from Tiffany's video, that way she gets her percentage of whatever you purchase???) Hmm......Doesn't being an affiliate with the company, promoting the brushes, providing the link, and taking a percentage of the sale generated from that count as being SPONSORED???


----------



## michie

That girl's voice is SUPER ANNOYING...A LOT. LOL.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I think her furniture is cool looking actually. Not for me personally, but i can see the appeal. I think the lights are a little much for the room..maybe its for when they film her reality show ...just a thought


----------



## karester

Maybe it's me, but the shade Tiffany wears I think is too dark/yellow.  It's probably so obvious she's wearing makeup in person.


----------



## tomz_grl

ChristyR143 said:


> YET, there's that sneaky little link for where you can purchase the brushes she uses in the video (you know, the one that tells Sigma you came from Tiffany's video, that way she gets her percentage of whatever you purchase???)


 
I think she thinks she's being clever but it isn't working. It's just down right shady!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> I think she thinks she's being clever but it isn't working. It's just down right shady!


 
right!

that's why I made the statement earlier about the Gurus - you're getting paid, own up to it.

I knew something was up with Tiffany & Simga brushes when they sent her the whole collection for her to review.  She later said she was working with them to assist in quality control issues and to refine the brushes - just out of kindness.   Now looky looky, she's a paid affiliate!


----------



## keodi

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^OMG! That is what I said: same smokey eye diff combo. I made it to the 4 minute mark...then exited stage left


 Lol!


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> right!
> 
> that's why I made the statement earlier about the Gurus - you're getting paid, own up to it.
> 
> I knew something was up with Tiffany & Simga brushes when they sent her the whole collection for her to review. *She later said she was working with them to assist in quality control issues and to refine the brushes - just out of kindness. *Now looky looky, she's a paid affiliate!


 
wow interesting indeed..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ITA Christy


----------



## noon

I just watched Lorraine's new video, her extensions don't match her hair. I was going to watch her video about them on thecurrentcustom but she has made it private. I'm guessing she must have had a lot of negative comments about the extensions. Oh and I can't believe she is on about losing 10 pounds in 10 days. Her lifestyle is so unhealthy.


----------



## kmh1190

^Yes, a lot of people didn't like the extensions.  Must be a hard pill to swallow when you've paid $2500 for mismatched extensions.

Edit:  She just posted a foundation routine video and she has the light turned down a bit.  Actually when the bright lights are off, the extensions don't look so light.  I still can't believe she made the last video private though.


----------



## noon

^ Yes I just saw it and the extensions do look better. Were the comments on the other video really harsh? She doesn't usually take down videos and she does get criticized a lot.


----------



## Tracy

I'm surprised she took it down. I watched the foundation routine vid and you can see her natural hair is brassier than the extensions. At least they appear that way.


----------



## bonchicgenre

I just don't like the blonde on her. I had never seen Thecurrentcustom before but I did watch a few videos to see what she was like. She mentioned this "http://www.youtube.com/user/thecurrentcustom?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/29/kCbgYWYZsU8" in her 2nd to last video...uhm...ya that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## sjunky13

She really knows how to work the lighting and mu.  Ok. I will  be nice. lol


----------



## bonchicgenre

^haha I can't say I disagree. I know the ladies have talked about the angle of her camera before. She seems really strange and after watching a few videos I do think she has implants (nothing against them I have them too, just sayin')


----------



## kmh1190

I didn't think the comments were harsh but of course her response to any criticism was "You don't know what you're talking about".  She also might have taken the video down bc at one point her lighting flashed on and off.  When the light was off, she looked different.  
I don't think Lorraine is unattractive per se.  I think she does too much to herself to try to make herself look more attractive.


----------



## sjunky13

kmh1190 said:


> I didn't think the comments were harsh but of course her response to any criticism was "You don't know what you're talking about". She also might have taken the video down bc at one point her lighting flashed on and off. When the light was off, she looked different.
> I don't think Lorraine is unattractive per se. I think she does too much to herself to try to make herself look more attractive.


 Haha. she did look a lot different!  She really puts a lot into looking just ok.


----------



## intheevent

so they moved? I try to keep up but I don't really ever get through the entire videos *no-shade*


----------



## bonchicgenre

^yup to LA!


----------



## intheevent

bonchicgenre said:


> ^yup to LA!


 
ok, I have to follow - I'm not subscribed but I try to "check in" now and then


----------



## AlovesJ

I don't think she's tried to keep it a secret. They look big, but several times she's shown a shirt she's bought and they have always been small or xsmall. I don't think she's concerned with them fitting in all the way.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

bonchicgenre said:


> *I just don't like the blonde on her*. I had never seen Thecurrentcustom before but I did watch a few videos to see what she was like. She mentioned this "http://www.youtube.com/user/thecurrentcustom?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/29/kCbgYWYZsU8" in her 2nd to last video...uhm...ya that's all I have to say about that.


 
Me either. I think Red/Brunette is a better fit.



kmh1190 said:


> I didn't think the comments were harsh but of course her response to any criticism was "You don't know what you're talking about". She also might have taken the video down bc at one point her lighting flashed on and off. When the light was off, she looked different.
> I don't think Lorraine is unattractive per se. *I think she does too much to herself to try to make herself look more attractive*.


 
Word! 



bonchicgenre said:


> ^haha I can't say I disagree. I know the ladies have talked about the angle of her camera before. She seems really strange and after watching a few videos I do think *she has implants* (nothing against them I have them too, just sayin')


 
Hands down I will always believe they are impants. I don't care what she says.


----------



## cheburashka

Her response to criticism was appalling, disturbing and disgusting. Sure people commented, but not all comments were rude - some were more like constructive cristism as in " hey, for 2500$ you should go back and have the salon fix it for you."  What did she do ? She either called people 4 letter word or told them they are probably fat, ugly and pathetic and just jealous haters. What kind of response is that ( completely inadequately blown up come back with foul language inn response to some of the more innocent comments) and how insecure you must be to lash out on people even for the minor critique ?


She also deleted my comment that she should see a nutritionist or a registered dietetician because her yo-yo dieting fruit detoxes aren't healthy, well she not only blocked me from her channels and sent me a very nasty message calling me a pathetic waste if life, I still get hate emails because my youtube account is still active from her fans too ! I am so disturbed by her, especially since i didn't make the comment out of spite, but just wanted to bring up to her attention that she isn't going great things for her health.


----------



## xikry5talix

I don't think Lorraine ever denied her breast implants? They are soooo obvious!


----------



## kmh1190

^No she's blatantly denied that they are implants.  I think I'm the only idiot who thinks they might be real and she's just got really big boobs for her frame.  (Note:  I had a roommate who had a similar build and she was always accused of having implants but they were 100% real)
And the defensiveness is really a turn off, especially when she gripes about people criticizing her in her videos.  She thinks people who criticizes her don't have lives, well what can she say about people who sit there and kiss her butt?  I say they need to find better role models IRL.  You know someone who actually has an education and has a career/goals that they've established for themselves.  I'm almost ready to hit unsubscribe.

Cheburashka, I can't believe she blocked you.  The inability to accept criticism shows how sheltered and self centered she is.  If she truly wants a "career" in entertainment then she'd better get used to it (I'm assuming she wants a career similar to Blair and Elle).


----------



## DC-Cutie

when people do YouTube videos, especially those that are beauty based, be ready for the criticism - good and the bad.


----------



## noon

Wow how immature of Lorraine.


----------



## Tracy

kmh1190 said:


> ^No she's blatantly denied that they are implants.  I think I'm the only idiot who thinks they might be real and she's just got really big boobs for her frame.  (Note:  I had a roommate who had a similar build and she was always accused of having implants but they were 100% real)
> And the defensiveness is really a turn off, especially when she gripes about people criticizing her in her videos.  She thinks people who criticizes her don't have lives, well what can she say about people who sit there and kiss her butt?  I say they need to find better role models IRL.  You know someone who actually has an education and has a career/goals that they've established for themselves.  I'm almost ready to hit unsubscribe.
> 
> Cheburashka, I can't believe she blocked you.  The inability to accept criticism shows how sheltered and self centered she is.  If she truly wants a "career" in entertainment then she'd better get used to it (I'm assuming she wants a career similar to Blair and Elle).



I think they are real too. When she doesn't wear a bra, they appear to be saggy. Not at all implant-like, in my opinion!

I really don't understand why she is mad at the negative response to her hair, it's not like she's never had a negative response. IMO, when you are as antagonistic to your viewer as she is that is going to breed more antagonism---aimed back at her. You get what you give, so-to-speak. She shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## ellacoach

cheburashka said:


> Her response to criticism was appalling, disturbing and disgusting. Sure people commented, but not all comments were rude - some were more like constructive cristism as in " hey, for 2500$ you should go back and have the salon fix it for you." What did she do ? She either called people 4 letter word or told them they are probably fat, ugly and pathetic and just jealous haters. What kind of response is that ( completely inadequately blown up come back with foul language inn response to some of the more innocent comments) and how insecure you must be to lash out on people even for the minor critique ?
> 
> 
> She also deleted my comment that she should see a nutritionist or a registered dietetician because her yo-yo dieting fruit detoxes aren't healthy, well she not only blocked me from her channels and *sent me a very nasty message calling me a pathetic waste if life,* I still get hate ebecause mymails  youtube account is still active from her fans too ! I am so disturbed by her, especially since i didn't make the comment out of spite, but just wanted to bring up to her attention that she isn't going great things for her health.


 
are you kidding me? Wow Lorraine...way to be mature. I am getting more and more turned off by her. Sorry you had to deal with that!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think her boobs are real  as Tracy said, when she doesn't wear a bra (which seems like 99% of the time) they sag.


----------



## tomz_grl

Have you guys seen the latest on Tiffany on that trash a guru website? Evidently her hubby likes to look at webcams shirtless and with his man boobs showing... and what the heck is that sitting on the window seal?


----------



## miumiu8586

sjunky13 said:


> Haha. she did look a lot different!  She really puts a lot into looking just ok.



I always thought that she looked super cute, and that her skin always had this glowly look, but on her extension video, the monitor on her MAC went dark and than you could see the real her without the flashes and lights and she looked nothing like I THOUGHT she did!!!!  Her extensions don't suit her, aren't the same color and don't fit into the texture of her own hair. She always goes on and on about how she does not care what people think, but she obviously does if she's always yappin away to Debbie and the camera about how she does not care about peoples opinions, yet makes videos privates, blocks comments etc.
Obviously, she is making a decent amount of money from her YT gig.. not like she has a real job or anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Have you guys seen the latest on Tiffany on that trash a guru website? Evidently her hubby likes to look at webcams shirtless and with his man boobs showing... and what the heck is that sitting on the window seal?



:lolots::shame:


----------



## kmh1190

Oh my....

The thing on the window ledge...it can't be...I mean would someone actually stick that next to the window where the neighbors can see?

Note:  I think it is a joystick


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really hope that's some kind of ergonomic joystick...


----------



## noon

Oh my!


----------



## AlovesJ

Interesting.

You know he's probably going to have some explaining to do to the wife if she ever sees it. The person did say it wasn't a dirty site. I just don't understand why do it without a shirt, and very low sitting bottoms (?). Josh and I have gone on Chatroulette after seeing funny Youtube videos of it, but I'd find it odd if he was doing without a shirt. Who knows maybe it's not even him.


----------



## ChristyR143

oh my lord.........................

Regarding Lorraine's bewbies, I absolutely think they are fake (not that that matters to me at all, considering mine are fake as well, lol). Even fake ones will sag some with no support after a few years, especially if they are on the larger side.


----------



## triotrio

Just watched my first Lisa Eldridge vid  - wow, that's a professional set up! Where does she shoot those things? 

Makes the others look like amateurs! 

Edited: that make up removal vid - damn, but she has really good skin.....


----------



## BagloverBurr

who is tiffany lol


----------



## tomz_grl

BagloverBurr said:


> who is tiffany lol


 
Makeupbytiffanyd


----------



## keodi

cheburashka said:


> Her response to criticism was appalling, disturbing and disgusting. Sure people commented, but not all comments were rude - some were more like constructive cristism as in " hey, for 2500$ you should go back and have the salon fix it for you."  What did she do ? She either called people 4 letter word or told them they are probably fat, ugly and pathetic and just jealous haters. What kind of response is that ( completely inadequately blown up come back with foul language inn response to some of the more innocent comments) and how insecure you must be to lash out on people even for the minor critique ?
> 
> 
> She also deleted my comment that she should see a nutritionist or a registered dietetician because her yo-yo dieting fruit detoxes aren't healthy, well she not only blocked me from her channels and sent me a very nasty message calling me a pathetic waste if life,* I still get hate emails because my youtube account is still active from her fans too ! I am so disturbed by her, especially since i didn't make the comment out of spite, but just wanted to bring up to her attention that she isn't going great things for her health.*


wow I can believe her attitude..her attitude toward her fans at the LA 2010 imats said it all..



DC-Cutie said:


> when people do YouTube videos, especially those that are beauty based, be ready for the criticism - good and the bad.



amen!


noon said:


> Wow how immature of Lorraine.


immature is not the word!!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Apparently I am unaware of this website... off to google.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Has anyone seen the Unk0wnCritic blog lately??????

Just a little FYI..... totally *NSFW*! :weird:


----------



## tomz_grl

^Oh my...can you give a synopsis?


----------



## ellacoach

good grief don't log in to this site from work! I just did and had to click out immediately! Some chick was flashing for the cameras!


----------



## PrettyInPink

tomz_grl said:


> ^Oh my...can you give a synopsis?



Basically...

One of the makeup gurus has been flashing herself for online webcam sites.... for money.  And, they have screen caps of it.


----------



## noon

^ I don't know who that girl is..But how old is she? She looks like she is 16.


----------



## BagloverBurr

its ForeverKaylin, and shes like 22 or something


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

The unkn0wncritic post  but Tiffany's husband :shame:


----------



## kmh1190

How does one get paid for flashing their boobs?  You flash and then the other person paypals you the five bucks?  Probably not the best decision (hello, ever heard of screenshot?!)but then again she seems kinda "special".


----------



## tomz_grl

Sorry, but those boobs are not worth $5...  If I was that hard up (no pun intended) for seeing boobs, I'd take that $5 and by a playboy or something along that line.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

:true:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Trolley-Dolly said:


> The unkn0wncritic post  but Tiffany's husband :shame:


 
*running off to check it out 



kmh1190 said:


> How does one get paid for flashing their boobs? You flash and then the other person paypals you the five bucks? Probably not the best decision (hello, ever heard of screenshot?!)but *then again she seems kinda "special"*.


 
:lolots:


----------



## intheevent

Haha, I think that is pretty much the extent of it 



kmh1190 said:


> How does one get paid for flashing their boobs? You flash and then the other person paypals you the five bucks? Probably not the best decision (hello, ever heard of screenshot?!)but then again she seems kinda "special".


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

kmh1190 said:


> How does one get paid for flashing their boobs?  You flash and then the other person paypals you the five bucks?  Probably not the best decision (hello, ever heard of screenshot?!)but then again she seems kinda "special".



wow, what has the world come to?! I'd never flash BEFORE getting the money


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Kittie LaRoche said:


> wow, what has the world come to?! *I'd never flash BEFORE getting the money*


 
Word!:lolots:


----------



## BagloverBurr

I dont think i would ever flash the girls on the internet..its kinda trashy


----------



## tomz_grl

BagloverBurr said:


> I dont think i would ever flash the girls on the internet..its kinda trashy


 
Ya think???


----------



## AlovesJ

ChristyR143 said:


> oh my lord.........................
> 
> Regarding Lorraine's bewbies, I absolutely think they are fake (not that that matters to me at all, considering mine are fake as well, lol). Even fake ones will sag some with no support after a few years, especially if they are on the larger side.



I definitely think they are fake, but like you, mine are fake as well so it doesn't matter to me either.  I don't think Lorraine's sag. Tonight I tried on a shirt without a bra and mine weren't as perky as with a bra. Mine aren't saggy in the least, the bra just gives them a lift up. Fake ones can sag though, my cousin got just implants, but had to go back and get a life as well.


----------



## AlovesJ

Kittie LaRoche said:


> wow, what has the world come to?! I'd never flash BEFORE getting the money



Right! It's not like you can 100% trust some creep on the internet asking and paying girls to flash them.


----------



## noon

:tumbleweed:


----------



## tomz_grl

^ I know...I feel like I've exhausted all of my trash talking.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I forgot how much I used to love Elle until I watched a few of her REALLY old videos. She was such a genuine person in the beginning. I could relate to her because we're roughly the same age (I'm 1 year older).  Now... she's just SO different. It's like, she's not the same girl who made videos in her college bedroom.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dgpp_hQZYY&feature=channel


Elle, I know you read this forum. What happened to the old you?


----------



## triotrio

God, talk about watching old videos....I watched a couple of Tiffany's earliest ones today. Two years old. She had a brown bob. I swear I barely recognised her. She's sat in her little overstuffed closet talking about MAC, and she's sooo low-key and shy. Crazy how much things have changed. 

I have to say though my new obsession is Lisa Eldridge. That woman can do no wrong in my eyes at the moment. Even her damn lighting has me going "OOOOOOOooooh!!"


----------



## noon

Lorraine did blogtv today, I only watched for a couple of minutes but I actually caught an interesting part. She was talking about how Youtube revoked her partnership/adsense and she doesn't know why (maybe I missed the explanation if it came later on). Also she refused to say how much she was making off her partnership but someone asked was it more than a 1000 a month and she said yes.


----------



## AlovesJ

"Just you know" or "or whatever" or "um".....I lost count in Tiffany's new video. 

The verbal pauses drives me insane. It's all because of my college speech teacher. Everyone's critique after a speech would be "watch your vocal pauses um, ah, ugh".


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Yes. My communications class in college broke my habit of saying.."um,uh,etc.." lol! I also just realized how annoying saying "like" in every sentence is. Had to de-program myself lol!


----------



## kmh1190

noon said:


> Lorraine did blogtv today, I only watched for a couple of minutes but I actually caught an interesting part. She was talking about how Youtube revoked her partnership/adsense and she doesn't know why (maybe I missed the explanation if it came later on). Also she refused to say how much she was making off her partnership but someone asked was it more than a 1000 a month and she said yes.


 
The only thing I can think of is that she was clicking on the ads on her blog or she was having other people do so.  I know adsense makes you agree to not click on your own ads.  Wow, she made $1000+/month just on ads on her blog?  No wonder she can afford to shop every day.


----------



## noon

I wouldn't be surprised if she was caught clicking on her own ads. It's funny because whenever other "gurus" talk about how much they make they always make it seem like they make very little money off the ads.


----------



## keodi

triotrio said:


> God, talk about watching old videos....*I watched a couple of Tiffany's earliest ones today. Two years old. She had a brown bob. I swear I barely recognised her. She's sat in her little overstuffed closet talking about MAC, and she's sooo low-key and shy. Crazy how much things have changed.
> *
> I have to say though my new obsession is Lisa Eldridge. That woman can do no wrong in my eyes at the moment. Even her damn lighting has me going "OOOOOOOooooh!!"



agreed, Those are the videos I downloaded off of youtube and saved on a disk...she seemed so down to earth..


----------



## AlovesJ

Has anyone watched Meganheartsmakeup's video about her homecoming makeup and hair? There is no talking just the subtitles at the bottom, but she uses some eye makeup and it says it's from her "own makeup line".


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Oooookay am I losing it or did TiffanyD already do blue mascara video?


----------



## ChristyR143

Nope you're not losing it. In fact, with the exception of that "Halloween" tutorial, almost all of her recent ones have been rehashes of older videos. Guess she's out of original ideas.


----------



## triotrio

Well that's gonna happen when you only have one look - The Smoky Eye!!!

I remember once watching a vid of hers about her fave lipsticks and there were a few red ones. And I was just sitting there thinking "RED??? Don't lie to me, woman - you've never worn any of those reds in your life!!"


----------



## keodi

triotrio said:


> *Well that's gonna happen when you only have one look - The Smoky Eye!!!*
> 
> I remember once watching a vid of hers about her fave lipsticks and there were a few red ones. And I was just sitting there thinking "RED??? Don't lie to me, woman - you've never worn any of those reds in your life!!"


 
lol! true.


----------



## Tracy

She already has a blue mascara video? Really? Maybe we should all get together and Tweet her some ideas....


----------



## keodi

^^
exactly.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ChristyR143 said:


> Nope you're not losing it. In fact, with the exception of that "Halloween" tutorial, almost all of her recent ones have been rehashes of older videos. Guess she's out of original ideas.


 
ush: dang,Christy,I was hoping I was going a lil nuts 




triotrio said:


> Well that's gonna happen when you only have one look - The Smoky Eye!!!
> 
> I remember once watching a vid of hers about her fave lipsticks and there were a few red ones. And I was just sitting there thinking "RED??? *Don't lie to me, woman - you've never worn any of those reds in your life!!"*


 





Tracy said:


> She already has a blue mascara video? Really? *Maybe we should all get together and Tweet her some ideas*....


 
word!!!


----------



## Tracy

I'm not finding another blue mascara video! I remember her mentioning it in a haul or favorites video though.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^me thinks she might have changed the date or deleted original and reposted


----------



## Tracy

I tweeted Tiffany asking her to do a tutorial based on Katy Perry's makeup in her Firework video. Hope she does it!


----------



## ashmi99

Hi everyone.  Just found this thread!  Haven't read all pages, but just wanted to chime in and say one of my fave gurus I recently discovered is MakeupByLeinaBaaaby.  I love her looks!  I also like Holly Ann-Aeree and Frmheadtotoe.  (I'm asian, so I mostly stick with the asian gurus!)


----------



## siworae

I like frmheadtotoe too... she is such a cutie and seems really genuine.  Other gurus that I really like are xteeener and Raeview.  I tend to watch Asian gurus as well, especially ones that have similar skin tone as me.


----------



## sjunky13

So they are saying Lorainne is a racist.  She was talking trash about blacks and asians Also that her mom called her while on blog TV and saying that she needs to put up a video, because sales were down , and she should film anything. Even her underwear because they needed the jewelry sales. :0.


----------



## kmh1190

I like Xteener too mostly because she does a lot of wearable looks. 

I've been watching LisaEldridgedotcom (she was recommended by juicytuesday).

Re: Lorraine-I don't do blogtv but I heard she's been hitting the site a lot more because she lost her youtube partnership and I guess she needs the income of blogtv. But ya know if it is part of her job to make videos, then she needs to make videos. Otherwise why would her mother allow her to just come and go in the stores? I've noticed her videos getting shorter and shorter. Sometimes she doesn't post her daily video until the next morning. And the racist rant she supposedly did...wow. They say she was drunk but that shouldn't be an excuse.


----------



## sjunky13

kmh1190 said:


> I like Xteener too mostly because she does a lot of wearable looks.
> 
> I've been watching LisaEldridgedotcom (she was recommended by juicytuesday).
> 
> Re: Lorraine-I don't do blogtv but I heard she's been hitting the site a lot more because she lost her youtube partnership and I guess she needs the income of blogtv. But ya know if it is part of her job to make videos, then she needs to make videos. Otherwise why would her mother allow her to just come and go in the stores? I've noticed her videos getting shorter and shorter. Sometimes she doesn't post her daily video until the next morning. And the racist rant she supposedly did...wow. They say she was drunk but that shouldn't be an excuse.


 
 I guess Debbie should not of lied about saying those things, acting all shady about why you want Lorainne to do videos. They should keep thier mouth shut and yes the racist thing is wow , just wow. I agree I guess Debbie wants her daughter to bring in the cash if Lorainne just wants to stay home all day and go to target. LOL. Blog Tv must pay well. I should go on there and ramble for a bit. Maybe a reality check is in order for the whole family.


----------



## kmh1190

LOL. Yeah, I thought Debbie's follow up in Lorraine's daily video about "being concerned about Lorraine's subscribers" was a bit contrived. Should have just let it go and said nothing bc most viewers aren't dumb about what is going on. And notice she didn't show Debbie the day after the rant? I'll bet Debbie chewed her a new one. That can't be good for business, alienating customers because of racist drunk comments.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Wow, I didn't know they made money off of blogtv too.


----------



## *Jem*

Did anyone else feel that Tiffany's face looked different in her last video? I can't place what is off


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^watched for a second then Xed out...didn't seen the shimmer look she was going for lol! I should have watch more closely.


----------



## intheevent

i missed the racist vid drama.... hmm


----------



## PrettyInPink

This just in! The "Unkn0wnCritic" blog.... is being deleted.  Hmmmmmm...


----------



## knics33

^lol... I saw that. Today is a day for guru rejoice!


----------



## AlovesJ

kmh1190 said:


> LOL. *Yeah, I thought Debbie's follow up in Lorraine's daily video about "being concerned about Lorraine's subscribers" was a bit contrived.* Should have just let it go and said nothing bc most viewers aren't dumb about what is going on. And notice she didn't show Debbie the day after the rant? I'll bet Debbie chewed her a new one. That can't be good for business, alienating customers because of racist drunk comments.



I thought the same thing. I was like "SURE, right". 

Has anyone ever ordered anything from them? I paid for something on the 3rd and haven't got anything. If I remember I'm going to call the store tomorrow, and ask what the deal is.


----------



## tomz_grl

prettyinpink said:


> this just in! The "unkn0wncritic" blog.... Is being deleted.  Hmmmmmm...


 
no! Why???


----------



## DC-Cutie

The Gossip Guru is more interesting than unkn0wncritic


----------



## *Jem*

DC-Cutie said:


> The Gossip Guru is more interesting than unkn0wncritic



Agree. I'd be more worried about that site than the blog that is shutting down. 



Also, I really didn't realize how much attention/money Lorraine needs. Apparently she is pimping herself out on blogTV and other similar sites a lot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lorraine needs to get a life....  off YouTube...


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> The Gossip Guru is more interesting than unkn0wncritic


 
I agree but the unkn0wncritic blog is what opened my eyes to all these shady gurus. Plus I thought her writing was pretty witty.


----------



## keodi

sjunky13 said:


> *So they are saying Lorainne is a racist. She was talking trash about blacks and asians* Also that her mom called her while on blog TV and saying that she needs to put up a video, because sales were down , and she should film anything. Even her underwear because they needed the jewelry sales. :0.


I'm not suprised...I didn't know she lost her partnership..hmm



PrettyInPink said:


> This just in! The "Unkn0wnCritic" blog.... is being deleted.  Hmmmmmm...


\
Hmmmm maybe someone decided to lawyer up! interesting indeed.


----------



## Megs

^ Just my thoughts - why would the person who started the Unkn0wn Critic blog just delete it when he/she doesn't have time to run it? Why not leave it up but just not update?

Sounds to me like their could be an attorney involved - and only way a blogspot site is being taken down is because it has posted things against the law, whether it be false information or something else.


----------



## tomz_grl

^Well, they did post that one girls horrific boobs...


----------



## ellacoach

intheevent said:


> i missed the racist vid drama.... hmm


 
so did I. I don't even watch her DITL videos anymore. I just mute them and fast forward or delete them. Snoozeville. Like someone else on her posted...starbucks, store, jewelry OOTD, rinse repeat. Yawn.


----------



## ellacoach

*Jem* said:


> Also, I really didn't realize how much attention/money Lorraine needs. Apparently she is pimping herself out on blogTV and other similar sites a lot!


 
she's starting to disgust me. I caught a second of one of her latest videos before I X'd out of it where she was cooking chicken and she said she bought that grated cheese because it was the most expensive. She seriously needs to get a life. And I need to get a life for not unsubbing from her.


----------



## kmh1190

AlovesJ said:


> I thought the same thing. I was like "SURE, right".
> 
> *Has anyone ever ordered anything from them? I paid for something on the 3rd and haven't got anything*. If I remember I'm going to call the store tomorrow, and ask what the deal is.


 
I must admit that yes, I own the mixed David Smallcomb set (very pretty, wouldn't mind having a few rose gold).  It took about a week for me to get any kind of notification  and it was a UPS Quantum view email from UPS.  Until then, all I had was my Paypal receipt.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ellacoach said:


> so did I. I don't even watch her DITL videos anymore. I just mute them and fast forward or delete them. Snoozeville. Like someone else on her posted...*starbucks, store, jewelry OOTD, rinse repeat. Yawn*.


 
word!



ellacoach said:


> she's starting to disgust me. I caught a second of one of her latest videos before I X'd out of it where she was cooking chicken and she said she bought that grated cheese because it was the most expensive. She seriously needs to get a life. *And I need to get a life for not unsubbing from her*.


 
I took some of my life back and unsubbed to her DITL on Monday. I have had enough. I;however, still sub to her beauty channel which she doesn't do many videos for anyway. It allows me to take her in the limited doses that I can stomach.


----------



## keodi

^^
you're a better woman than I am, cause I can't stand to even look at her!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

keodi said:


> ^^
> you're a better woman than I am, cause I can't stand to even look at her!


----------



## intheevent

ellacoach said:


> so did I. I don't even watch her DITL videos anymore. I just mute them and fast forward or delete them. Snoozeville. Like someone else on her posted...starbucks, store, jewelry OOTD, rinse repeat. Yawn.


 

^^come to think of it, I should consider myself lucky to have missed it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Tiffany has posted ANOTHER foundation routine...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

noon said:


> Lorraine did blogtv today, I only watched for a couple of minutes but I actually caught an interesting part. She was talking about how Youtube revoked her partnership/adsense and she doesn't know why (maybe I missed the explanation if it came later on). Also she refused to say how much she was making off her partnership but someone asked was it more than a 1000 a month and she said yes.




I'm not sure if you watch GemsMaquillage but she did a video explaining that Youtubers on the partnership plan thing are not allowed to disclose how much they get paid to do each video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzSKtpRuIA4 < Gemma's video


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Tiffany has posted ANOTHER foundation routine...





at some point doing the same looks get old.. she's reached that point


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

:true:


----------



## knics33

^Agreed.. I am also over her eye looks. They are just slight variations on the same neutral eye.


----------



## karester

I've had enough of her same old same old, I've finally unsubscribed.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think I might too


----------



## tomz_grl

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Tiffany has posted ANOTHER foundation routine...


 
Seriously it's almost like posting a video for video sake and not because it was informative. The only difference was the mention of the Nars stuff which she could have just included in a statement in a better video.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just checked out Tiffany's latest video and WOW she really does have a Jay Leno look about herself before all the makeup..


----------



## bonchicgenre

Is it me or does her skin look orangeish as if her foundation is the incorrect color.

Also - a lot of the guru's have a lot of steps to foundation, I don't have time for 10 minute routine just for foundation in the a.m.


----------



## karester

I remember commenting on that about a different foundation video she did.  She is definitely wearing too dark of a foundation.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Have you all seen Laura (lollipop26's) recent blog post? She's leaving the "beauty community" for a while because she no longer enjoys posting and making videos? 
She also stated that she believes that the beauty community is a negative place. I agree, but I think she is the only genuine "guru" and I think it's a shame to see her leave.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^wow!!!


----------



## DearBuddha

Aww, man. I just recently discovered Laura and I LOVE her blog!  

But I can understand - if it's not fun anymore, then what's the point of doing it? I hope it's only a short break and not a permanent one for Laura, but if it is, then all the best to her and a huge internet high five for the helpful advice she's provided over the years.


----------



## triotrio

Just read that. Such a shame. She was one of the few I still watched. 

She didn't seem to have been sucked into that whole "Imma gonna get me an Agent!" attitude. She seemed to just paddle her own canoe. 

I know she didn't do tutorials, just reviews - but I _liked_ her reviews! They seemed pretty straightforward and sensible. 

I hope she comes back, but I do understand that she was a part of the YT beauty community and obviously was in touch with a lot of other beauty bloggers and therefore she'd have felt the *****y atmosphere all around that scene quite keenly. 

And whilst she didn't mention herself getting any particular haters, I'm sure she got her share. 

Anyway I hope she enjoys her break - she was one of the very few left who seemed to have any type of integrity left.


----------



## Tracy

^ :true:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## AlovesJ

Bummer! She was one of my favorites.


----------



## keodi

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^wow!!!



ditto! wow she's the only beauty blogger I enjoy reading besides Vexinthecity! I hope it's not permanent.


----------



## keodi

triotrio said:


> Just read that. Such a shame. She was one of the few I still watched.
> 
> She didn't seem to have been sucked into that whole "Imma gonna get me an Agent!" attitude. She seemed to just paddle her own canoe.
> 
> I know she didn't do tutorials, just reviews - but I _liked_ her reviews! They seemed pretty straightforward and sensible.
> 
> I hope she comes back, but I do understand that she was a part of the YT beauty community and obviously was in touch with a lot of other beauty bloggers and therefore she'd have felt the *****y atmosphere all around that scene quite keenly.
> 
> And whilst she didn't mention herself getting any particular haters, I'm sure she got her share.
> 
> Anyway I hope she enjoys her break - she was one of the very few left who seemed to have any type of integrity left.


I agree..


----------



## FarrahFace

What's up with people hacking youtube beauty gurus and deleting all their videos? How unbalanced do you have to be for someone talking about makeup to get you that angry?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

People are just crazy


----------



## FarrahFace

Would it be rude of me to leave someone a comment telling her that the beep that's all through her last 3 videos is the sound of her smoke alarm telling her it needs a new battery? :weird:


----------



## AlovesJ

FarrahFace said:


> Would it be rude of me to leave someone a comment telling her that the beep that's all through her last 3 videos is the sound of her smoke alarm telling her it needs a new battery? :weird:



 Do it. You could be saving someone's life. haha. Who doesn't inspect where a beeping sound comes from?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Who's video has the beep?


----------



## FarrahFace

^^^Nobody you've heard of I wouldn't imagine. I think she only has a few thousand subscribers. I sent a message to her inbox.


----------



## Tracy

I think I heard that too....can't remember which video it was though! The beeping would drive me batty.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

FarrahFace said:


> ^^^Nobody you've heard of I wouldn't imagine. I think she only has a few thousand subscribers. I sent a message to her inbox.



Post links


----------



## FarrahFace

In some videos it's not as loud as others, but I have freakishly acute hearing. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ih9Sq13Ruzg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp6rh0KXE-8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehMdPqp5Chw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4bUjjTx4gU


Maybe I'm wrong and her camera beeps. Maybe?  :wondering

DON'T BE MEAN TO HER!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

We're not mean to people?


----------



## FarrahFace

^^^I'm new, but I'll take your word for it. lol But now you know how some people grow extra big ones when they can be anonymous. I read some youtube comments and think, clearly that persons mother never hugged them.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

People take advantage of the fact the internet is anonymous.


----------



## tomz_grl

It's nice to see a green from Tiffany instead of neutral.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Word!


----------



## Auzzie

As someone who has been watching the gurus on youtube for years and at one time really enjoyed most of them, it irks me to see how much the beauty community on youtube as changed. It appears priorities have changed for many of the gurus, and it is really hard to know who to trust anymore because there is a lot of money involved. I think scamming viewers has become a hobby for some gurus.


----------



## Fashionista_

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Have you all seen Laura (lollipop26's) recent blog post? She's leaving the "beauty community" for a while because she no longer enjoys posting and making videos?
> She also stated that she believes that the beauty community is a negative place. I agree, but I think she is the only genuine "guru" and I think it's a shame to see her leave.



The misuse of the term ''Guru" is ridiculous. Laura is an ordinary person like you and I and every other person posting on this thread. She just so happens to write a beauty blog - which isn't the most complex task to do. She's not an expert in beauty, she just documents how she finds items that are often sent to her for free as well as those that she has purchased herself. There's nothing Guru-esque about her, although she believes her own hype now.

If truth be told, she's as popular as she is because she was one of the, if not THE first UK beauty blogger/YT'er to come onto the scene and so became a familiar face for the thousands of young, impressionable girls who log onto YT daily looking for a role model or somebody to look up to.

She'll be back ...

I can think of at least 10 blogs that are a million times better than hers which don't get half the credit that she gets. She was in the right place at the right time and just because you have 8000+ followers doesn't mean you're the best at what you do. Too many blogs have 1000's of followers but are actually pretty blah in their content and are written by people too busy whoring freebies from PR companies who have little passion for the blog they're writing.

However, I do agree with Laura when she says the beauty community has become very negative now. It's a complete *****-fest in comparison to how it was when I started my blog.

You now have people who see the products others are being sent and so start a blog with the sole intention of blagging as many freebies as they can and forcing themselves onto guest lists for blogging events when they're weren't invited.

Then there's that disgusting forum, Trash a Guru or whatever the hell it's called, slagging off every You Tuber/Blogger under the sun by spiteful, poisonous individuals hiding behind their PCs

It's ugly out there..

Anyway, if you want to read a REALLY good beauty blog, then read Charlotte's over at www.lipglossiping.com Now THIS is a UK beauty blog worthy of a blog award or three!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

That's why I used parentheses around the word guru 

However I disagree, I think she IS an expert in beauty. If she wasn't nobody would listen to a word she says/writes...


----------



## Fashionista_

Trolley-Dolly said:


> That's why I used parentheses around the word guru
> 
> However I disagree, I think she IS an expert in beauty. If she wasn't nobody would listen to a word she says/writes...



We'll have to agree to disagree on that one ... People may find her opinions on her blog interesting, but she's a consumer like the rest of us and just documents what she does/doesn't like. It's not rocket science to say "Yes, this e/s applies really smoothly and has great pigment in comparison to this one which is quite chalky and lasts an hour before disappearing on your eyelids."

I get my readers emailing me and asking me to match them to foundations  etc after they've read a review on my blog. I can't! I'm NOT an expert.  How can I possibly match somebody up to a foundation shade through a  computer screen?! My blog is based on MY findings in relation to MY skin  tone/skin type.

The fact that she was one of the very first to start YT'ing in the UK has A LOT to do with her huge following. If she were to appear on YT tomorrow for the first time, she wouldn't get a look in. The beauty community is so saturated now, every Tom, Dick and Harry has a blog/YT channel and too many have ulterior motives for starting one. It's sad. I don't find the community as friendly and innocent as it used to be. 

There's so much competition and fakeness, it's unreal. They say the minute you get a bunch of females together, *****iness and back biting is inevitable and that's certainly true of the online beauty community right now. I speak as a fellow blogger who witnesses the madness on a weekly basis. Some of the things I've seen and heard are unbelievable.

I've met almost all of the prolific UK beauty bloggers (including Laura) at various blogging events and refuse to place anybody up on a pedestal. They're not super-humans  - they're just ordinary every day young women and grown ladies who happen to like make up and all things beauty related. It's not worthy of an Oscar nomination.


----------



## AlovesJ

Michele1218 is back! I missed her. She was def one of my favorites.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Me too! As soon as I saw your post... I logged into YT and there she was. Very Happy!


----------



## keodi

Fashionista_ said:


> The misuse of the term ''Guru" is ridiculous. Laura is an ordinary person like you and I and every other person posting on this thread. She just so happens to write a beauty blog - which isn't the most complex task to do. She's not an expert in beauty, she just documents how she finds items that are often sent to her for free as well as those that she has purchased herself. There's nothing Guru-esque about her, although she believes her own hype now.
> 
> If truth be told, she's as popular as she is because she was one of the, if not THE first UK beauty blogger/YT'er to come onto the scene and so became a familiar face for the thousands of young, impressionable girls who log onto YT daily looking for a role model or somebody to look up to.
> 
> *She'll be back* ...
> 
> I can think of at least 10 blogs that are a million times better than hers which don't get half the credit that she gets. She was in the right place at the right time and just because you have 8000+ followers doesn't mean you're the best at what you do. Too many blogs have 1000's of followers but are actually pretty blah in their content and are written by people too busy whoring freebies from PR companies who have little passion for the blog they're writing.
> 
> However, I do agree with Laura when she says the beauty community has become very negative now. It's a complete *****-fest in comparison to how it was when I started my blog.
> 
> You now have people who see the products others are being sent and so start a blog with the sole intention of blagging as many freebies as they can and forcing themselves onto guest lists for blogging events when they're weren't invited.
> 
> Then there's that disgusting forum, Trash a Guru or whatever the hell it's called, slagging off every You Tuber/Blogger under the sun by spiteful, poisonous individuals hiding behind their PCs
> 
> It's ugly out there..
> 
> Anyway, if you want to read a REALLY good beauty blog, then read Charlotte's over at www.lipglossiping.com Now THIS is a UK beauty blog worthy of a blog award or three!


I agree she'll be back eventually..



Fashionista_ said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on that one ... People may find her opinions on her blog interesting, but she's a consumer like the rest of us and just documents what she does/doesn't like. It's not rocket science to say "Yes, this e/s applies really smoothly and has great pigment in comparison to this one which is quite chalky and lasts an hour before disappearing on your eyelids."
> 
> I get my readers emailing me and asking me to match them to foundations etc after they've read a review on my blog. I can't! I'm NOT an expert. How can I possibly match somebody up to a foundation shade through a computer screen?! My blog is based on MY findings in relation to MY skin tone/skin type.
> 
> The fact that she was one of the very first to start YT'ing in the UK has A LOT to do with her huge following. If she were to appear on YT tomorrow for the first time, she wouldn't get a look in. The beauty community is so saturated now, every Tom, Dick and Harry has a blog/YT channel and too many have ulterior motives for starting one. It's sad. I don't find the community as friendly and innocent as it used to be.
> 
> *There's so much competition and fakeness, it's unreal. They say the minute you get a bunch of females together, *****iness and back biting is inevitable and that's certainly true of the online beauty community right now. I speak as a fellow blogger who witnesses the madness on a weekly basis. Some of the things I've seen and heard are unbelievable.*
> 
> *I've met almost all of the prolific UK beauty bloggers (including Laura) at various blogging events and refuse to place anybody up on a pedestal. They're not super-humans  - they're just ordinary every day young women and grown ladies who happen to like make up and all things beauty related. It's not worthy of an Oscar nomination.*


 Wow, thanks for the insight that goes on in the beauty community.


----------



## keodi

Trolley-Dolly said:


> That's why I used parentheses around the word guru
> 
> However I disagree, I think she IS an expert in beauty. *If she wasn't nobody would listen to a word she says/writes*...


 
Hmm I'm sure about that I think she just happens to have a huge following, but I don't think it relates to her being an expert though..


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

AlovesJ said:


> Michele1218 is back! I missed her. She was def one of my favorites.



 Love her


----------



## keodi

AlovesJ said:


> *Michele1218 is back!* I missed her. She was def one of my favorites.


 
wow! that was fast! good for her fans that really miss her.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I knew she wouldn't be gone for long. Funny how she deleted her videos on "accident".


----------



## ellacoach

AlovesJ said:


> Michele1218 is back! I missed her. She was def one of my favorites.


 
I don't know what it is about her, but something about her bugs me. I've subscribed and unsubbed from her several times. I honestly don't know what it is about her. Maybe I'll try subbing to her again.


----------



## domates

what do you guys think about Kandee Johnson?


----------



## PrettyInPink

domates said:


> what do you guys think about Kandee Johnson?



I like her, but a lot of people seem to dislike her! Not sure why. She seems like a genuinely positive, happy person... and I like that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

domates said:


> what do you guys think about Kandee Johnson?



she's a little too bubbly to be genuine for my taste.  People think she lied about being a professional makeup artist to the stars and for movies/television, her Glaminars are nothing special (so I've read) but will empty your pockets to the tune of about $400 amongst other things...


----------



## razorkiss58

The LA show was 600 VIP was a grand lol I like her videos the marylin one had really cool old tips


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> she's a little too bubbly to be genuine for my taste.  People think she lied about being a professional makeup artist to the stars and for movies/television, her Glaminars are nothing special (so I've read) but will empty your pockets to the tune of about $400 amongst other things...



I get the same vibe. I had to unsubscribe to her. Her bubbliness (sp?) is too much for me.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ellacoach said:


> I don't know what it is about her, but something about her bugs me. I've subscribed and unsubbed from her several times. I honestly don't know what it is about her. Maybe I'll try subbing to her again.


 
I truly enjoy her videos, but I agree there is something: voice? know it all? the "I don't need this drama but I need this drama"(exit from YT all dramatic then return in less than 6 months all inspired) Not sure either...but it is something. She irks me but I love her hauls too much to let go lol!



domates said:


> what do you guys think about Kandee Johnson?


 
I have never really liked her nor have subbed. For me, something...maybe fakeness comes across on the screen.


----------



## tmc089

domates said:


> what do you guys think about Kandee Johnson?



I've always liked her. I can definitely see why people would think she's a little disingenuous, but her positive attitude has never bothered me. As far as actual makeup talent I think she's great and I've learned a lot from her.


----------



## one2many

I don't want to sound mean and I know it's none of my business but DulceCandy87 buys a lot of stuff.  She did a haul video the other day showing clothes and shoes she bought.  If she is 7 months preggers how does she know these clothes and shoes are going to fit after she has the baby?  Like she purchased so many pairs of 3-4" heels, who knows if her shoe size is going to be the same after the baby and do you really want many many pairs of high heels with a newborn?  Not to mention all this money she is spending when shouldn't she be saving some for the baby?  I know I know it's none of my business and I shouldn't care let alone ask but I can't help but think it when I watch her videos.


----------



## DC-Cutie

one2many said:


> I don't want to sound mean and I know it's none of my business but DulceCandy87 buys a lot of stuff.  She did a haul video the other day showing clothes and shoes she bought.  If she is 7 months preggers how does she know these clothes and shoes are going to fit after she has the baby?  Like she purchased so many pairs of 3-4" heels, who knows if her shoe size is going to be the same after the baby and do you really want many many pairs of high heels with a newborn?  Not to mention all this money she is spending when shouldn't she be saving some for the baby?  I know I know it's none of my business and I shouldn't care let alone ask but I can't help but think it when I watch her videos.



ITA... When I look at her videos I just have to shake my head and chalk it up her being young and DUMB (financially speaking).  Suzie Orman would have a field day with her - LOL


----------



## one2many

dc-cutie said:


> ita... When i look at her videos i just have to shake my head and chalk it up her being young and dumb (financially speaking). *suzie orman would have a field day with her - lol*


 
hahaha!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

domates said:


> what do you guys think about Kandee Johnson?



i loved Kandee's tutorials since i first saw them. with that said, i just have to mention that i find myself distracted while watching her vids lately. most of her looks are costumey and over the top, but i like her smokey eye, contouring, and hair tutorials. BUT...there is SO much drama that surrounds her and while it seems like she is a really sweet person, i have to wonder why so many people hate on her. 

i wish i would've never gone searching on the internet about her. it put a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## jennyx0

Has anyone seen this? http://unkn0wncriticexp0sed.blogspot.com/ She is the writer of the unkn0wncritic blog?

The blog is invite only now


----------



## DC-Cutie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i loved Kandee's tutorials since i first saw them. with that said, i just have to mention that i find myself distracted while watching her vids lately. most of her looks are costumey and over the top, but i like her smokey eye, contouring, and hair tutorials. BUT...there is SO much drama that surrounds her and while it seems like she is a really sweet person, i have to wonder why so many people hate on her.
> 
> i wish i would've never gone searching on the internet about her. it put a bad taste in my mouth.


 
I wonder what happened with the child services case against her.  If I was here, when all that happened, I would have closed up shop and focused on getting my home in order.  But, I guess for her it's a 'business' and needs the money...

now if she could just stop having all these children with different men..


----------



## michie

I don't get it...Who is that? Is she a YTer, too?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^yes she is a part of the yt beauty community.

Wow! I was on yt trying to search Chanel hauls...Juicy Tuesday's video pops up...she cut her hair. It looks good on her. Lose a man,cut your hair  I know it was short before but this is the shortest I recall ever seeing it.


----------



## Tracy

^ I love her hair cut!


----------



## Jeannam2008

I'm so bored with the regular YT gurus lately. No one post up new videos. I need new guru suggestions. I actually just subscribed to some girl names MissJessicaHarlow. Anyone know about her?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Jeannam2008 said:


> I'm so bored with the regular YT gurus lately. No one post up new videos. I need new guru suggestions. I actually just subscribed to some girl names MissJessicaHarlow. Anyone know about her?


Totally agree, so sick of hauls and monthly favorites, I just want to see some good tutorials!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Seriously me too!! I need some new tips/tricks on make up especially foundation and I've actually been going back over Kandee's videos and found one using Loreals TrueMatch so I'd like to try it.


----------



## Tracy

^Have you watched Pixiwoo?


----------



## Needanotherbag

Tracy said:


> ^Have you watched Pixiwoo?



I used to, but I've lost interest in her lately...RAEview is my favorite and she hasnt had a tutorial in some time now.


----------



## Tracy

If you or Jeanna are looking for foundation ideas, Pixiwoo did a few videos reviewing some.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHF_T5McKQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovYfow38UUs


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Oh thanks. I'll check these out tonight. I need a guru whose going to be posting actual tutorials and so far Kandee Johnson has the best videos (in my opinion) and has a wide variety. Thanks for those links and the suggestion


----------



## Tracy

Have you watched Lisa Eldridge? Amazing!


----------



## Tracy

I just bumped this thread for you:http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/favorite-youtube-makeup-videos-you-subscribe-to-439156.html


----------



## Jeannam2008

Oh cool thanks! I watched some of Pixiwoo's videos last night, I was up pretty late because I kept finding videos on her channel that were interesting so I subscribed to her. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## one2many

Tracy said:


> Have you watched Lisa Eldridge? Amazing!


 
I just recently started watching her and I like her videos.  She's a professional so her videos definitely have that feel but she speaks to the average woman and not down to them.  From the few videos I've watched she automatically comes off sweet.


----------



## mcb100

i love MissJessicaHarlow! I think she's really down to earth and generally just loves makeup.


----------



## frostedcouture

Did anybody watch Pixiwoo's recent video feat. Lily? She's adorable. I watched her little tutorial and just couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## Spfstar

Hey ladies! 

I'm subscribed to some of the more well-known gurus, but if you are looking for something different I would recommend Manwomanfilm and 
Nurberxo. 

Manwomanfilm doesn't speak english, but her videos editing is really awesome and fairly entertaining to watch. I'd say her videos are more on the artsy and creative side. I particularly like the waterproof makeup vid filmed underwater. Cool beans!

I like gurus who can post more than just a repetitive eye look. Nurberxo is pretty detailed and knows her stuff.


----------



## tomz_grl

frostedcouture said:


> Did anybody watch Pixiwoo's recent video feat. Lily? She's adorable. I watched her little tutorial and just couldn't stop smiling.


 
Loved that video...but I always have a soft spot for little kids with British accents.


----------



## siworae

Spfstar said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm subscribed to some of the more well-known gurus, but if you are looking for something different I would recommend Manwomanfilm and
> Nurberxo.
> 
> Manwomanfilm doesn't speak english, but her videos editing is really awesome and fairly entertaining to watch. I'd say her videos are more on the artsy and creative side. I particularly like the waterproof makeup vid filmed underwater. Cool beans!
> 
> I like gurus who can post more than just a repetitive eye look. Nurberxo is pretty detailed and knows her stuff.


I was just thinking of manwomanfilm (Asahi is her name, I think?).  She is really talented and unique.  I wish she'd do more videos!  

I watch nurberxo as well... she is stunning!  I also like that she is well-spoken and I find her videos quite helpful.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I just subscribed to nurberxo love her!


----------



## Tracy

FYI, for all of you still watching Lorrainey Pie and like the $200+ Me and Ro cross bracelet she;s pimping check here:http://www.etsy.com/listing/61175100/sterling-silver-new-naked-cross-leather


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^I used to enjoy watching her, but it's so boring now.  I can put her videos on mute and still know exactly what she's saying...


----------



## Tracy

Ha, so true. "me, me, me, me, me........buy my jewelry....me some more.......oh and don't forget my boobs......me, me, me......." Killing brain cells of those who watch.


----------



## frostedcouture

Tracy said:


> Ha, so true. "me, me, me, me, me........buy my jewelry....me some more.......oh and don't forget my boobs......me, me, me......." Killing brain cells of those who watch.



for reals! also what's the dealio with her boyfriend? the boyfriend tag...was that really him? i thought they were all gay honestly. she's so public about her dating life now. what changed..


----------



## cristalena56

ahh emilynoel83(news anchor lady lol) posted a video about the tarte jewelery box palette, i want it so much more now!! lol


----------



## Needanotherbag

frostedcouture said:


> for reals! also what's the dealio with her boyfriend? the boyfriend tag...was that really him? i thought they were all gay honestly. she's so public about her dating life now. what changed..



He seems like the perfect bff...hes sooo not her boyfriend.


----------



## Tracy

He's not her boyfriend, she thinks she's playing people and she's so transparent. Her boyfriends seem to be her actual boyfriend's gay friends. Her boyfriend seems to be the one with the Me & Ro cross bracelet she gave him.

See, I'm almost out of brain cells...


----------



## siworae

cristalena56 said:


> ahh emilynoel83(news anchor lady lol) posted a video about the tarte jewelery box palette, i want it so much more now!! lol


I saw that too!  I love that her videos are filmed in HD, you can really see all the colors quite well and how nice that palette is (product-wise... the packaging, as she noted, wasn't that great or secure for traveling).  I kinda want it, but it's really more than I would ever need or actually use.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

cristalena56 said:


> ahh emilynoel83(news anchor lady lol) posted a video about the tarte jewelery box palette, i want it so much more now!! lol



Emily has really become my favorite lately. I love that she mixes drugstore with higher end stuff and isn't afraid to say if she's just ho hum on something.


----------



## bonchicgenre

for your viewing pleasure 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfyAAzWG5Lk&feature=rec-exp_fresh+div-1r-1-HM


----------



## ellacoach

Tracy said:


> *He's not her boyfriend, she thinks she's playing people and she's so transparent.* Her boyfriends seem to be her actual boyfriend's gay friends. Her boyfriend seems to be the one with the Me & Ro cross bracelet she gave him.
> 
> See, I'm almost out of brain cells...


 
Ya, that is CLEARLY not her boyfriend, because she calls him her boyfriend all the time, (which is completely annoying). Has she ever really paraded her real boyfriends around in her videos..no. Like Tracy said, she thinks she's playing people, but she is completely transparent.


----------



## Tracy

bonchicgenre said:


> for your viewing pleasure
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfyAAzWG5Lk&feature=rec-exp_fresh+div-1r-1-HM



Is it you?


----------



## tomz_grl

bonchicgenre said:


> for your viewing pleasure
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfyAAzWG5Lk&feature=rec-exp_fresh+div-1r-1-HM


 

I have no words...except she would be great on Jersey Shore.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ Whoa...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> I have no words...except she would be great on Jersey Shore.


 
is she tongue tied?


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> is she tongue tied?


 
There's just something about her that would be perfect for the show. I don't know what it is.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

"And like, um, like..."


----------



## Jeannam2008

^^^ LOL Has anyone figured out who she is?
And the first thing that popped into my head was def. Jersey Shore lmao!
I do have to say I love her nail polish color though!


----------



## AlovesJ

Tracy said:


> Ha, so true. "me, me, me, me, me........buy my jewelry....me some more.......oh and don't forget my boobs......me, me, me......." Killing brain cells of those who watch.



So true, haha. I can't watch anymore.


----------



## Jeannam2008

When is Kandee going to have her baby!?!?! I'm getting anxious to see her sweet little girls face. That must suck though to be so over your due date..


----------



## mysassygurl

Jen from frmheadtotoe.com is really cute and so talented -- she makes some amazing transformations!


----------



## frostedcouture

Jeannam2008 said:


> When is Kandee going to have her baby!?!?! I'm getting anxious to see her sweet little girls face. That must suck though to be so over your due date..



I know!! I haven't been following much but I just saw on twitter that she still hasn't had it. Why haven't they induced labor?


----------



## puckettk

frostedcouture said:


> I know!! I haven't been following much but I just saw on twitter that she still hasn't had it. Why haven't they induced labor?



I think you have to be a MD to administer the drugs to induce labor and she doesn't want to have the baby in a hospital.


----------



## DC-Cutie

after Kandee posted her trip to the hospital after cutting her leg, I was too through!  So I truly hope she doesn't post pics/video of the birth of her child.

At some point, enough is enough for the viewing public.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

DC-Cutie said:


> after Kandee posted her trip to the hospital after cutting her leg, I was too through!  So I truly hope she doesn't post pics/video of the birth of her child.
> 
> At some point, enough is enough for the viewing public.



I follow her on twitter and she has said that she isn't planning to. I'm with you, I don't think I could handle that much TMI!


----------



## triotrio

Dammit guys, I'm running out of videos to watch. Right now I only follow Lisa Eldridge and Pixiwoo. I think they're great - they post every week and are really good, but I'm bored and need someone else!

Any recs for someone who's frequent, professional and has a lot of knowledge but who doesn't spend half their time telling me about their apartment or their clothes shopping trips???


----------



## Tracy

Have you checked in this thread? http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/favorite-youtube-makeup-videos-you-subscribe-to-439156.html


----------



## Jeannam2008

DC-Cutie said:


> after Kandee posted her trip to the hospital after cutting her leg, I was too through!  So I truly hope she doesn't post pics/video of the birth of her child.
> 
> At some point, enough is enough for the viewing public.



I Totally Agree!
I don't wanna see the nastiness of her birth, but I would love to see a picture of her baby girl after awhile if she's willing to post a picture of her. I love babies, but yeah she can take it to extremes sometimes.


----------



## Jeannam2008

triotrio said:


> Dammit guys, I'm running out of videos to watch. Right now I only follow Lisa Eldridge and Pixiwoo. I think they're great - they post every week and are really good, but I'm bored and need someone else!
> 
> Any recs for someone who's frequent, professional and has a lot of knowledge but who doesn't spend half their time telling me about their apartment or their clothes shopping trips???



I have recently really gotten into watching some serious hardcore make up gurus. Here are some you might like!

http://www.youtube.com/user/MichellePhan
http://www.youtube.com/user/MakeupGeekTV
http://www.youtube.com/user/ricebunny
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheStyleDiet
http://www.youtube.com/user/emilynoel83


----------



## triotrio

Thanks so much! That's a great list for me to work through. I've started on MakeUpGeek and so far, me likey!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Here's some others I really like too:
http://www.youtube.com/user/amarixe
http://www.youtube.com/user/juicytuesday
http://www.youtube.com/user/emilynoel83
http://www.youtube.com/user/missglamorazzi
http://www.youtube.com/user/fleurdeforce
http://www.youtube.com/user/xteeener


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ I love Fleurdeforce!!


----------



## Tracy

Hey guys! Just so we are all on the same page, the thread I posted above is pretty much for recommendations. This thread has been for gossip, typically.


----------



## Tracy

Jeannam2008 said:


> When is Kandee going to have her baby!?!?! I'm getting anxious to see her sweet little girls face. That must suck though to be so over your due date..





frostedcouture said:


> I know!! I haven't been following much but I just saw on twitter that she still hasn't had it. Why haven't they induced labor?



She's actually only 6 days over at this point. It's not bad. With my first, 12 years ago, he was *14 days* over due! That is uncomfortable.
Now I think they only let you go about 10 days if all is well with baby!


----------



## OSheaPunk

tinacuteable said:


> I've been addicted to Michelle Phan's videos lately.
> ....
> 
> Tricks for quick fixes



I do like her, but it is very irritating to be watching a video like the one above and then BAM COMMERCIAL FOR TOOTHPASTE out of nowhere -_-


----------



## puckettk

Kandee has a pictures of baby & daddy on her blog site!


----------



## tmc089

I can't wait to see what Kandee picks as a name! Her baby is a cute little peanut.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I know, I'm tired of hearing cupcake!!!! =) lol


----------



## abeautifulleto

http://www.youtube.com/user/stephbusta
http://www.youtube.com/user/bunzie13
http://www.youtube.com/user/ilyjessicaomg
http://www.youtube.com/user/cydangie
http://www.youtube.com/user/frmheadtotoe

theyre all awesome ^


----------



## sweetart

does anyone else wonder why some people send YT "gurus" such extravagant gifts (bond perfumes, high end cosmetics, etc).  Not saying anything is wrong with that (to each their own)...I'm just curious. I shower my family and friends with gifts when I can but I have never thought of sending someone I watch online anything.


----------



## megdavivi

> does anyone else wonder why some people send YT "gurus" such extravagant gifts (bond perfumes, high end cosmetics, etc)



I think it's very strange to send some of these ladies such expensive gifts. LisaLisaD1 has a new video up that's called "One FABULOUS Gift Haul! I have no words! Watch it and you'll know what I mean. :/
www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXFuvl5H95I


----------



## michie

Umm...these ppl readily give out addresses or PO Boxes to viewers?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^They usually make a PO box specifically for their viewers.


----------



## Fendi213

The whole gift thing makes me uncomfortable. I don't know the finanical background of the people who send her such lavish gifts but I do know that they would be better off donating to a womens shelter or giving money to charity than sending to a stranger online who already has a ton of stuff and can obviously afford to buy whatever she wants herself. It just screams tacky to me especially when it's been shown off on the internet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder how Saks & Neiman Marcus feel about being included in this 'haul'.  

If you think about it, here on tPF various subforums have RAOKs and we send stuff to 'strangers'.  Some of them we've never met/talked to, only communicated with via tPF/FB,etc.  However, the gifts aren't extravagant.


----------



## sweetart

megdavivi said:


> I think it's very strange to send some of these ladies such expensive gifts. LisaLisaD1 has a new video up that's called "One FABULOUS Gift Haul! I have no words! Watch it and you'll know what I mean. :/
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXFuvl5H95I



This is the video i watched right before posting.  It's not the first gift she has rec'd but I think it's definitely the most extravagent...



PurseXaXholic said:


> ^They usually make a PO box specifically for their viewers.



the "send me swag" p.o. box a la makeupbymel 



Fendi213 said:


> The whole gift thing makes me uncomfortable. I don't know the finanical background of the people who send her such lavish gifts but I do know that they would be better off donating to a womens shelter or giving money to charity than sending to a stranger online who already has a ton of stuff and can obviously afford to buy whatever she wants herself. It just screams tacky to me especially when it's been shown off on the internet.



I think the small gifts are sweet but packages like the one she got yesterday seem kinda crazy to me! I would be really uncomfortable accepting something like that...Especially from someone I dont really know.



DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder how Saks & Neiman Marcus feel about being included in this 'haul'.
> 
> If you think about it, here on tPF various subforums have RAOKs and we send stuff to 'strangers'.  Some of them we've never met/talked to, only communicated with via tPF/FB,etc.  However, the gifts aren't extravagant.



True! I participate in those and have sent gifts to people I've met over the interweb....just not hundreds or thousands of dollars worth of new items. I am not Oprah!


----------



## Couture_Girl

I like xteeener. she seems genuine. I remember whe she had her contest a few months back and she bought all of the prizes (itouch, etc.)
Bebexo - she's so cute! Very good tutorials, and i like how she uses drugstore products, but still manages to get that professional and expensive look done. 
I also like MszJackieChu- Her reviews are good; the tutorials arent the greatest quality, but she gets her point across. 
Her tutorials are easy, and she has a good knowledge.
I used religiously watch MichellePhan & MakeupbyLeinaBaaaby, but their videos are so boring and almost all of them are sponsored. I cant tell which products they actually like or not.


----------



## Couture_Girl

OH and i forgot about Frmheadtotoe
One of the Prettiest Korean girls ever 
she's so cute. I really like her looks and her reviews
I like how she does monolid tutorials cause I got em too :]


----------



## Jeannam2008

That's ridiculous. Lisalisad1 says "UM" TOO much it's annoying


----------



## tomz_grl

I have no words for that LisaLisa video. That was the one and only video of hers that I will ever watch. I'm southern myself and her voice is just annoying.

Has anyone watched any of Elle's videos lately? I watched a couple of her latest ones last night  (I was bored) and I was pleasantly surprised. She's looking a little thin though...


----------



## ellacoach

I can't watch Youtube from work!! What did LisaLisaD1  get in that gift haul?


----------



## one2many

I think it's beyond bizarre why people would send a "guru" a gift.  People on youtube are reviewing things they either bought with their own money or were sent by companies so why would joe schmo go out and pick out a gift, package it up and send it to them?  The "gurus" more then likely can get the product on their own.  It would be like me sending a gift to Donald *****.  I think it's weird.  I can honestly say I've never been in a store and thought oh yeah doesn't emilynoel like cupcake things, maybe I should buy her this cupcake lipgloss and send it to her.  I can write her a comment telling her where she can buy it herself.


----------



## sweetart

ellacoach said:


> I can't watch Youtube from work!! What did
> LisaLisaD1  get in that gift haul?



I rewatched just to see exactly what she got because i kept skipping over parts yesterday before giving up...

*Le Metier de Beaute (aka "Lay Ma-tay"):*
Le Cirque Kaleidoscope
Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope
Les Artists Kaleidoscope
Eyelash Curler
Lipstick - Palm Springs
Lipstick - Fiji
Gloss - Sweet Cream
Gloss - Vanilla Rose
Blushing Bronzed Duet - Traviata
Eyeshadow - Corinthian
Eyeshadow - Plum
Eyeshadow - Naked
Cream Blush - Poppy
*she thinks this was it*

*The Body Shop*
Blush - Petal
Blush - Coral
Blush - 04
Lipstick - Guilt
Lipstick - Respect

*Illamasqua:*
Nail Polish - Loella

*Chanel:*
Nail Polish - Peche Nacree

*Lipstick Queen*
Sinner Lipstick - Rose

*Nars:*
Eyeshadow - Strada

*Chantecaille*
Lip Gloss - Guava
Lip Chic - Centerfolia
Lip Chic - China Rose
Les Macarons Face Palette

*Kevyn Aucoin *
Making Faces Kit

*Fresh:*
Lip Treatment
Brown Sugar Body Polish

*Sonia Bitton Ring
Necklace*

*Bond No 9 Frangrances*
Scent of Peace
Washington Square
Montauk

*Narciso Rodriguez For her*

*Pacifica Solid Fragrance Box Set*

*Molten Brown Bath and Shower Gel

Bumble & Bumble set*

*Lush:*
Silky Underwear...
Lip Scrub

*Earrings

Aveda:* 
Total Face Kit
Lipstick - Mulberry

*Butter London Polishes

Paula Dorf Lip Gloss Set

Key Chain

orlane? lipstick*

*bare minerals:*
water lily
All Wrapped Up

*L'Occitane Hand Cream

Cle De Peau:*
Gloss #3
Gloss #5

*Napoleon:*
Siren Lip Gloss pack
3 different makeup kits 

*And a bunch of samples*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wowzers!   that's some 'haul'....  I stopped watching after the 500th 'ummm'!


----------



## Dior.

I've done hair for 2 yt gurus and they were both really sweet...


----------



## ellacoach

I need to watch this when I get home...I've tried subbing to her before but she kinda bugs me...


----------



## PrettyInPink

Anyone ever go over to the gossip message board and read some of the comments? The people over there are downright RUDE... and borderline stalkerish with the way they investigate information about the youtube gurus.


----------



## one2many

Her French is impeccable.  Gees she's annoying AND UMMMM AND UMMM.  Sorry LisaLisaD1 I don't plan on sending you anything.


----------



## yarbs83

I like her videos usually - but I tend to like most haul videos. I think the gift was crazy extravagant and I wasn't as interested in that video compared to her other ones. It seemed sort of strange to me to show off something so lavish that wasn't purchased personally. I don't think I'd be comfortable with that, but to each their own I guess!


----------



## ellacoach

megdavivi said:


> I think it's very strange to send some of these ladies such expensive gifts. LisaLisaD1 has a new video up that's called "One FABULOUS Gift Haul! I have no words! Watch it and you'll know what I mean. :/
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXFuvl5H95I


 
WTH??? I find this to be utterly ridiculous that someone would have sent her that much stuff. The Bond No 9 fragrances alone add up to at least $450! So bizarre...


----------



## Tracy

sweetart said:


> I rewatched just to see exactly what she got because i kept skipping over parts yesterday before giving up...
> 
> *Le Metier de Beaute (aka "Lay Ma-tay"):*
> Le Cirque Kaleidoscope
> Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope
> Les Artists Kaleidoscope
> Eyelash Curler
> Lipstick - Palm Springs
> Lipstick - Fiji
> Gloss - Sweet Cream
> Gloss - Vanilla Rose
> Blushing Bronzed Duet - Traviata
> Eyeshadow - Corinthian
> Eyeshadow - Plum
> Eyeshadow - Naked
> Cream Blush - Poppy
> *she thinks this was it*
> 
> *The Body Shop*
> Blush - Petal
> Blush - Coral
> Blush - 04
> Lipstick - Guilt
> Lipstick - Respect
> 
> *Illamasqua:*
> Nail Polish - Loella
> 
> *Chanel:*
> Nail Polish - Peche Nacree
> 
> *Lipstick Queen*
> Sinner Lipstick - Rose
> 
> *Nars:*
> Eyeshadow - Strada
> 
> *Chantecaille*
> Lip Gloss - Guava
> Lip Chic - Centerfolia
> Lip Chic - China Rose
> Les Macarons Face Palette
> 
> *Kevyn Aucoin *
> Making Faces Kit
> 
> *Fresh:*
> Lip Treatment
> Brown Sugar Body Polish
> 
> *Sonia Bitton Ring
> Necklace*
> 
> *Bond No 9 Frangrances*
> Scent of Peace
> Washington Square
> Montauk
> 
> *Narciso Rodriguez For her*
> 
> *Pacifica Solid Fragrance Box Set*
> 
> *Molten Brown Bath and Shower Gel
> 
> Bumble & Bumble set*
> 
> *Lush:*
> Silky Underwear...
> Lip Scrub
> 
> *Earrings
> 
> Aveda:*
> Total Face Kit
> Lipstick - Mulberry
> 
> *Butter London Polishes
> 
> Paula Dorf Lip Gloss Set
> 
> Key Chain
> 
> orlane? lipstick*
> 
> *bare minerals:*
> water lily
> All Wrapped Up
> 
> *L'Occitane Hand Cream
> 
> Cle De Peau:*
> Gloss #3
> Gloss #5
> 
> *Napoleon:*
> Siren Lip Gloss pack
> 3 different makeup kits
> 
> *And a bunch of samples*



What?! All from one person?


----------



## megdavivi

I'm almost certain that Rhonda just reached out to lisalisaD1 back in Dec or late Nov about sending her a gift. She has since sent her about 4 big packages to date, but nothing like this. I can't imagine giving someone such a lavish gift that you've known for such a short time. And I think it's insane for Lisa to accept such a gift then flaunt it for all to see. What I wanna know is WHY?? I suppose some people give to be liked/loved...to be accepted. It's very sad when you think about it.


----------



## Jeannam2008

tomz_grl said:


> I have no words for that LisaLisa video. That was the one and only video of hers that I will ever watch. I'm southern myself and her voice is just annoying.
> 
> Has anyone watched any of Elle's videos lately? I watched a couple of her latest ones last night  (I was bored) and I was pleasantly surprised. She's looking a little thin though...



I have to agree, Elle is getting a little boring. I don't watch her anymore...and blair talks to fast she needs to breathe, and slow down


----------



## frostedcouture

PrettyInPink said:


> Anyone ever go over to the gossip message board and read some of the comments? The people over there are downright RUDE... and borderline stalkerish with the way they investigate information about the youtube gurus.



So creepy..


----------



## sweetart

Tracy said:


> What?! All from one person?



 crazy, isn't it?




megdavivi said:


> I'm almost certain that Rhonda just reached out to lisalisaD1 back in Dec or late Nov about sending her a gift. She has since sent her about 4 big packages to date, but nothing like this. I can't imagine giving someone such a lavish gift that you've known for such a short time. And I think it's insane for Lisa to accept such a gift then flaunt it for all to see. What I wanna know is WHY?? I suppose some people give to be liked/loved...to be accepted. It's very sad when you think about it.



I wonder if people just like to hear their name announced in videos and to have people comment about wishing they had a friend like that.


----------



## citrus

I have watched Lisa from time to time but lately she seems to really go on too long.
This is a classic case of someone buying friendship and love.

For over 40's give me Wayne Goss or Donna Shorts anyday - genuine, professional, no sponsors and they are both professional MUA.


----------



## Tracy

*citrus*, you would like Lisa Eldridge!


----------



## ellacoach

citrus said:


> For over 40's give me Wayne Goss or Donna Shorts anyday - genuine, professional, no sponsors and they are both professional MUA.


 
I completely adore Wayne Goss. I love him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and why do people think that a PO Box will stop people from finding your actual address??


----------



## choozen1ne

sweetart said:


> I rewatched just to see exactly what she got because i kept skipping over parts yesterday before giving up...
> 
> *Le Metier de Beaute (aka "Lay Ma-tay"):*
> Le Cirque Kaleidoscope
> Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope
> Les Artists Kaleidoscope
> Eyelash Curler
> Lipstick - Palm Springs
> Lipstick - Fiji
> Gloss - Sweet Cream
> Gloss - Vanilla Rose
> Blushing Bronzed Duet - Traviata
> Eyeshadow - Corinthian
> Eyeshadow - Plum
> Eyeshadow - Naked
> Cream Blush - Poppy
> *she thinks this was it*
> 
> *The Body Shop*
> Blush - Petal
> Blush - Coral
> Blush - 04
> Lipstick - Guilt
> Lipstick - Respect
> 
> *Illamasqua:*
> Nail Polish - Loella
> 
> *Chanel:*
> Nail Polish - Peche Nacree
> 
> *Lipstick Queen*
> Sinner Lipstick - Rose
> 
> *Nars:*
> Eyeshadow - Strada
> 
> *Chantecaille*
> Lip Gloss - Guava
> Lip Chic - Centerfolia
> Lip Chic - China Rose
> Les Macarons Face Palette
> 
> *Kevyn Aucoin *
> Making Faces Kit
> 
> *Fresh:*
> Lip Treatment
> Brown Sugar Body Polish
> 
> *Sonia Bitton Ring
> Necklace*
> 
> *Bond No 9 Frangrances*
> Scent of Peace
> Washington Square
> Montauk
> 
> *Narciso Rodriguez For her*
> 
> *Pacifica Solid Fragrance Box Set*
> 
> *Molten Brown Bath and Shower Gel
> 
> Bumble & Bumble set*
> 
> *Lush:*
> Silky Underwear...
> Lip Scrub
> 
> *Earrings
> 
> Aveda:*
> Total Face Kit
> Lipstick - Mulberry
> 
> *Butter London Polishes
> 
> Paula Dorf Lip Gloss Set
> 
> Key Chain
> 
> orlane? lipstick*
> 
> *bare minerals:*
> water lily
> All Wrapped Up
> 
> *L'Occitane Hand Cream
> 
> Cle De Peau:*
> Gloss #3
> Gloss #5
> 
> *Napoleon:*
> Siren Lip Gloss pack
> 3 different makeup kits
> 
> *And a bunch of samples*


that is insane sending someone you don't know that much stuff - it sounds like something a stalker would do I would be beyond uncomfortable receiving that much stuff from some random person


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sweetart said:


> I rewatched just to see exactly what she got because i kept skipping over parts yesterday before giving up...
> 
> *Le Metier de Beaute (aka "Lay Ma-tay"):*
> Le Cirque Kaleidoscope
> Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope
> Les Artists Kaleidoscope
> Eyelash Curler
> Lipstick - Palm Springs
> Lipstick - Fiji
> Gloss - Sweet Cream
> Gloss - Vanilla Rose
> Blushing Bronzed Duet - Traviata
> Eyeshadow - Corinthian
> Eyeshadow - Plum
> Eyeshadow - Naked
> Cream Blush - Poppy
> *she thinks this was it*
> 
> *The Body Shop*
> Blush - Petal
> Blush - Coral
> Blush - 04
> Lipstick - Guilt
> Lipstick - Respect
> 
> *Illamasqua:*
> Nail Polish - Loella
> 
> *Chanel:*
> Nail Polish - Peche Nacree
> 
> *Lipstick Queen*
> Sinner Lipstick - Rose
> 
> *Nars:*
> Eyeshadow - Strada
> 
> *Chantecaille*
> Lip Gloss - Guava
> Lip Chic - Centerfolia
> Lip Chic - China Rose
> Les Macarons Face Palette
> 
> *Kevyn Aucoin *
> Making Faces Kit
> 
> *Fresh:*
> Lip Treatment
> Brown Sugar Body Polish
> 
> *Sonia Bitton Ring*
> *Necklace*
> 
> *Bond No 9 Frangrances*
> Scent of Peace
> Washington Square
> Montauk
> 
> *Narciso Rodriguez For her*
> 
> *Pacifica Solid Fragrance Box Set*
> 
> *Molten Brown Bath and Shower Gel*
> 
> *Bumble & Bumble set*
> 
> *Lush:*
> Silky Underwear...
> Lip Scrub
> 
> *Earrings*
> 
> *Aveda:*
> Total Face Kit
> Lipstick - Mulberry
> 
> *Butter London Polishes*
> 
> *Paula Dorf Lip Gloss Set*
> 
> *Key Chain*
> 
> *orlane? lipstick*
> 
> *bare minerals:*
> water lily
> All Wrapped Up
> 
> *L'Occitane Hand Cream*
> 
> *Cle De Peau:*
> Gloss #3
> Gloss #5
> 
> *Napoleon:*
> Siren Lip Gloss pack
> 3 different makeup kits
> 
> *And a bunch of samples*


 
Wow and yikes


----------



## karester

Wow, that is really weird for one person to send all that stuff.


----------



## citrus

Tracy said:


> *citrus*, you would like Lisa Eldridge!



Thanks Tracy, will check her out


----------



## one2many

Time to complain about MichellePhan, which I'm sure most of you don't even watch her anymore but I was sort of late to board her train so I have yet to get off at my stop.

She has now included a hair tutorial person.  First it was a fashion girl who basically only knows how to dress her own body type and that's it and now someone else for hair.  She hasn't done a hair tutorial yet so I can't comment on her work but the fact that she's there annoys me.  It's like the new girl is literally pimping her own salon.  I guess it bugs me that Michelle is using her own channel to showcase other people.  They should get their own channel and then Michelle can reference them and if we want to subscribe we will.  And why?  Cause I said so.


----------



## 1beautybug

Gossmakeup is my favorite makeup channel on Youtube.  He's so talented and down to earth.  He says that he mostly does wedding makeup.  I've learned a lot from watching his tutorials.


----------



## Jeannam2008

one2many said:


> Time to complain about MichellePhan, which I'm sure most of you don't even watch her anymore but I was sort of late to board her train so I have yet to get off at my stop.
> 
> She has now included a hair tutorial person.  First it was a fashion girl who basically only knows how to dress her own body type and that's it and now someone else for hair.  She hasn't done a hair tutorial yet so I can't comment on her work but the fact that she's there annoys me.  It's like the new girl is literally pimping her own salon.  I guess it bugs me that Michelle is using her own channel to showcase other people.  They should get their own channel and then Michelle can reference them and if we want to subscribe we will.  And why?  Cause I said so.



Totally with you on this! What's the point of her even having a channel now if she's going to have a bunch of other people doing videos. I rarely watch her though, but I'm subscribed why? idk lol


----------



## viba424

karester said:


> Wow, that is really weird for one person to send all that stuff.



Yah. Weird. I wouldnt want any kind of stranger giving me that much stuff. Creepy.


----------



## missliu

Jeannam2008 said:


> Totally with you on this! What's the point of her even having a channel now if she's going to have a bunch of other people doing videos. I rarely watch her though, but I'm subscribed why? idk lol


 
I think she's gone to "commercial" sinces she teamed up with Lancome. I used to think her tips were handy but most of her stuff arn't really that original anymore.


----------



## one2many

missliu said:


> I think she's gone to "commercial" sinces she teamed up with Lancome. I used to think her tips were handy but most of her stuff arn't really that original anymore.


 
Yeah I agree.  But I don't dislike her teaming with Lancome because good for her that she was able to get a job because of a youtube channel.  She's lucky.  I don't even mind her monthly Lancome videos cause I know if I ever wanted to dupe her look (which I never want to) I don't need the same products.  So I'm not hating her there.  Just the 2 new additions get under my skin.  Especially her supposed "fashion guru".  :boxing:


----------



## triotrio

Just tried watching Tiffany again. I do this every coupla months - I don't know why, heh heh. Just to see if there's been a miraculous improvement.

Anyway, she had a vid "What I keep in my make up bag" or something - and since I LOVE stuff like that (I'm so nosey! I want to see inside everyone's handbag!) I watched.

I lasted about half way through. How does that girl make everything sound so dull??! It's all unenthusiastic and shrugging and "I dunno...*shrug*...it's cool, I guess"

Way to suck all the fun out of snooping in someone elses bag there, Tiffany!

(Before I logged off tho, I did discover she keeps about 6 brown lipsticks in her make up purse. Yes, the one she carries around in her handbag every day. Tiffany honey - it's time to _put down the brown_.)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

triotrio said:


> Just tried watching Tiffany again. I do this every coupla months - I don't know why, heh heh. Just to see if there's been a miraculous improvement.
> 
> Anyway, she had a vid "What I keep in my make up bag" or something - and since I LOVE stuff like that (I'm so nosey! I want to see inside everyone's handbag!) I watched.
> 
> I lasted about half way through. How does that girl make everything sound so dull??! It's all unenthusiastic and shrugging and "I dunno...*shrug*...it's cool, I guess"
> 
> Way to suck all the fun out of snooping in someone elses bag there, Tiffany!
> 
> (Before I logged off tho, I did discover she keeps about 6 brown lipsticks in her make up purse. Yes, the one she carries around in her handbag every day. *Tiffany honey - it's time to put down the brown*.)


----------



## Needanotherbag

triotrio said:


> Just tried watching Tiffany again. I do this every coupla months - I don't know why, heh heh. Just to see if there's been a miraculous improvement.
> 
> Anyway, she had a vid "What I keep in my make up bag" or something - and since I LOVE stuff like that (I'm so nosey! I want to see inside everyone's handbag!) I watched.
> 
> I lasted about half way through. How does that girl make everything sound so dull??! It's all unenthusiastic and shrugging and "I dunno...*shrug*...it's cool, I guess"
> 
> Way to suck all the fun out of snooping in someone elses bag there, Tiffany!
> 
> (Before I logged off tho, I did discover she keeps about 6 brown lipsticks in her make up purse. Yes, the one she carries around in her handbag every day. Tiffany honey - it's time to _put down the brown_.)



I'm there with you - every month or so I try to watch one and end up closing it half way though after I've gotten a few yawns in.  I did this yesterday with her nail polish collection vid, how can one person discuss the plastic box you keep your polishes in for sooo dang long???


----------



## DC-Cutie

when you have a cosmetic bag full of brown lipsticks, do yet another foundation video, talk ad nauseum about plastic box for your nail polish and have absolutely no personality - it's time to turn off the camera.....


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> when you have a cosmetic bag full of brown lipsticks, do yet another foundation video, talk ad nauseum about plastic box for your nail polish and have absolutely no personality - it's time to turn off the camera.....



But then she'd have to get a real job...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> But then she'd have to get a real job...



heaven forbid


----------



## triotrio

I wouldn't mind, but the _amount of times_ she's showed us those plastic boxes! I was like "She's still talking about those damn clip-together boxes??"

These plastic boxes are obviously the most amazing thing that she's ever bought. Which is....yeah. 

I mean, I'm a storage solution nut myself, so appreciate the utter relief when you find something that works for you, BUT - _I'm_ not trying to entertain the masses! 

You know, thanks to the links a few pages back I've been discovering new people, and I cannot believe that other people have so much to talk about. Everyone's been going on about the new Wet 'n Wild 8 pan pallettes, and the Happy Hearts Booster or whatever it's called, and the new foundations, and everything that's _new.new.new.new.new!_

And there's Tiffany, trying to show us another smokey eye, or another way to apply foundation. Or another storage solution. Or another pale pink nail polish.

I think she's really struggling to find things to talk about. But she keeps getting 100,000+ views, so I think she's become a habit for a lot of people. And she'll keep going forever....with the same ole, same ole.


----------



## Jeannam2008

triotrio said:


> Just tried watching Tiffany again. I do this every coupla months - I don't know why, heh heh. Just to see if there's been a miraculous improvement.
> 
> Anyway, she had a vid "What I keep in my make up bag" or something - and since I LOVE stuff like that (I'm so nosey! I want to see inside everyone's handbag!) I watched.
> 
> I lasted about half way through. How does that girl make everything sound so dull??! It's all unenthusiastic and shrugging and "I dunno...*shrug*...it's cool, I guess"
> 
> Way to suck all the fun out of snooping in someone elses bag there, Tiffany!
> 
> (Before I logged off tho, I did discover she keeps about 6 brown lipsticks in her make up purse. Yes, the one she carries around in her handbag every day. Tiffany honey - it's time to _put down the brown_.)



I'm the same way, she used to be my favorite, but she's just so *yawn* boring. I also can only watch half her videos, if I even watch them at all. Like her nail polish collection I just watched to see what she kept it all in then I clicked exit lol


----------



## one2many

Oh man I must be crazy then cause I don't mind TiffanyD  She hasn't started bothering me...yet.  I feel like I should be hiding my head in shame, lol.


----------



## Tracy

You don't need to hang your head in shame, I watch her too. I take her for what she is. i think if people don't like her they shouldn't watch.


----------



## one2many

Tiffany lets her insecurities show which is in a way refreshing that she's not perfect or pretending to be perfect.  And I kind of relate to her ADD spacey-ness where noises or thoughts distract you.  I've been watching her for a few months and while I do think she is a priviledged girl I don't think she throws it in your face obsessively like others.  JMO.


----------



## Tracy

I agree that she doesn't throw it in your face. There are many women who don't work on a regular basis!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I agree too she doesn't brag or flaunt. It's just her videos have gotten boring lately. I still love her though, she's one of the few Gurus I do love. I do also love her ADD-ness lol it's funny, and I like the faces she makes sometimes.

I always want her watches thought, when you see them in her videos. I bought a dupe white watch from Target for $12.99 that sorta reminded me of the White Guess or Juicy Watches. lol

I love Arden (ARose186) She's young, I'm guessing like 16 - 17ish. She's got such a peppy fun personality it makes her videos enjoyable. But lately she hasn't been doing videos much


----------



## AlovesJ

triotrio said:


> Just tried watching Tiffany again. I do this every coupla months - I don't know why, heh heh. Just to see if there's been a miraculous improvement.
> 
> Anyway, she had a vid "What I keep in my make up bag" or something - and since I LOVE stuff like that (I'm so nosey! I want to see inside everyone's handbag!) I watched.
> 
> I lasted about half way through. How does that girl make everything sound so dull??! It's all unenthusiastic and shrugging and *"I dunno...*shrug*...it's cool, I guess"*
> 
> Way to suck all the fun out of snooping in someone elses bag there, Tiffany!
> 
> (Before I logged off tho, I did discover she keeps about 6 brown lipsticks in her make up purse. Yes, the one she carries around in her handbag every day. Tiffany honey - it's time to _put down the brown_.)



Seriously, you bought it and your talking about it. What do you not know, why the "I dunno" ? Does she feel uncomfortable in front of the camera, or maybe she's not being herself? Watching back to back a Tiffany and Michele1218 video, Tiffany seems annoying.


----------



## AlovesJ

megdavivi said:


> I think it's very strange to send some of these ladies such expensive gifts. LisaLisaD1 has a new video up that's called "One FABULOUS Gift Haul! I have no words! Watch it and you'll know what I mean. :/
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXFuvl5H95I



Didn't she make a video saying she wasn't accepting gifts anymore? I'm not subscribed to her anymore, but I thought I read something about it so I watched it. Her subscribers really love her.  I read the list a couple of pages back, that's just weird. (I always work my way from the last page up. weird, right?)

Had to edit, b/c I had to watch some of the video. There are a lot of comments removed b/c of too many dislikes. Doesn't she hear people on other videos talk about lighting. She has the worse lighting ever, you would think she would fix it.


----------



## OSheaPunk

tinacuteable said:


> Hey guys, what do you think of Michelle Phan, isn't she great? Many people hate her and I don't know why. I enjoy watching her videos because they are so informative and easy to follow, like this one  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk5UsbmygSI  . Although I have to admit that I'm having a hard time when it comes to applying eye shadows, especially the smokey eye effect.:shame:



Tina, do you work for that toothpaste company? This is the second time in the thread you have posted Michelle's toothpaste commercial video.


----------



## triotrio

> And I kind of relate to her ADD spacey-ness where noises or thoughts distract you.



Oh God, I'm like that too! But I have to say that if I was making a YouTube video, I'd try to pull it together a lot more than I am in real life. 

But I guess that's a matter of opinion - some say you should be just yourself, flaky and scattered and distracted and "umm...."ing all over the place. If that's what you are.

But I kinda think that if you're putting out a video that's only 10 minutes or less long, that's meant to be informative to your viewers about products, you should kinda prepare so that you get the maximum info in.

I'll give you an example so that I make sense. I'd probably like Tiffany as a person, and I watched her a lot in the beginning cos she seemed like a nice girl. But then she put out this "My favourite perfumes" video, and I watched in growing fascination as I realised that she had absolutely _nothing_ to say about each one.

She's showing us her perfumes, and seriously - all she's saying is: _"This one's nice, I guess....Oh and this other one is really cool - love that. And this one over here smells amazing.....but this other one? This is my favourite - it's fruity, I guess? I dunno what you'd call it. But I like it a lot"_

And I suddenly realised "she hasn't even looked up on the Internet what notes are in these things, or what flowers, or what fruits, or anything - it'd take 5 minutes. What the hell???"

And after that I started to notice a lot of that. Just winging it. I don't care if she works or not, I don't care about any of that stuff. But the flakiness? Has started to come off to me as unpreparedness. Which - when these videos are a highly lucrative business - at the very least raises my eyebrows.


----------



## Tracy

tinacuteable said:


> Hey guys, what do you think of Michelle Phan, isn't she great? Many people hate her and I don't know why. I enjoy watching her videos because they are so informative and easy to follow, like this one  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk5UsbmygSI  . Although I have to admit that I'm having a hard time when it comes to applying eye shadows, especially the smokey eye effect.:shame:



You mention or link Michelle Phan in 9 of your 12 posts. If you are affiliated with her you may NOT promote her here.


----------



## OSheaPunk

triotrio said:


> And after that I started to notice a lot of that. Just winging it. I don't care if she works or not, I don't care about any of that stuff. But the flakiness? Has started to come off to me as unpreparedness. Which - when these videos are a highly lucrative business - at the very least raises my eyebrows.



I agree that she always seems to be winging it. I think her videos have changed a lot. She seems like she just doesn't care and it's a chore to make videos now. Even in her favorites videos; she barely has enthusiasm for stuff she supposedly really likes.

I still think she is good at applying makeup. Her recent video with the turquoise/purple eye look is great. But she definitely seems to have lost her passion for beauty products.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tracy said:


> You mention or link Michelle Phan in 9 of your 12 posts. If you are affiliated with her you may NOT promote her here.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I just have to note that I'm so glad Dulce Candy is back. I've missed her on YT and her blog =) Anyone else watch her?


----------



## karester

AlovesJ said:


> *Didn't she make a video saying she wasn't accepting gifts anymore?* I'm not subscribed to her anymore, but I thought I read something about it so I watched it. Her subscribers really love her.  I read the list a couple of pages back, that's just weird. (I always work my way from the last page up. weird, right?)
> 
> Had to edit, b/c I had to watch some of the video. There are a lot of comments removed b/c of too many dislikes. Doesn't she hear people on other videos talk about lighting. She has the worse lighting ever, you would think she would fix it.



I'm pretty sure she did, about a couple months ago.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Jeannam2008 said:


> I just have to note that I'm so glad Dulce Candy is back. I've missed her on YT and her blog =) Anyone else watch her?


 
I missed Dulce as well. I enjoy watching her videos.


----------



## one2many

triotrio said:


> Oh God, I'm like that too! But I have to say that if I was making a YouTube video, I'd try to pull it together a lot more than I am in real life.
> 
> But I guess that's a matter of opinion - some say you should be just yourself, flaky and scattered and distracted and "umm...."ing all over the place. If that's what you are.
> 
> But I kinda think that if you're putting out a video that's only 10 minutes or less long, that's meant to be informative to your viewers about products, you should kinda prepare so that you get the maximum info in.
> 
> I'll give you an example so that I make sense. I'd probably like Tiffany as a person, and I watched her a lot in the beginning cos she seemed like a nice girl. But then she put out this "My favourite perfumes" video, and I watched in growing fascination as I realised that she had absolutely _nothing_ to say about each one.
> 
> She's showing us her perfumes, and seriously - all she's saying is: _"This one's nice, I guess....Oh and this other one is really cool - love that. And this one over here smells amazing.....but this other one? This is my favourite - it's fruity, I guess? I dunno what you'd call it. But I like it a lot"_
> 
> And I suddenly realised "she hasn't even looked up on the Internet what notes are in these things, or what flowers, or what fruits, or anything - it'd take 5 minutes. What the hell???"
> 
> And after that I started to notice a lot of that. Just winging it. I don't care if she works or not, I don't care about any of that stuff. But the flakiness? Has started to come off to me as unpreparedness. Which - when these videos are a highly lucrative business - at the very least raises my eyebrows.


 
Yeah I totally get what you're saying.  I am the same way as you where I watch certain people and then one day realize why am I wasting my time when they have nothing to say.  

I also agree that if I were putting together a video I would do things differently.  I think laziness and boredom may come into play at times.  But I think she is also a little insecure in front of the camera.

I haven't watched her long enough to see a difference in her videos yet unlike some of the other so called "gurus".

I was happy to see Dulce back but at the same time I'm not a child lover so to see her sit there and stare off at him with this huge grin on her face is fine for now (she did just have the kid and I'm not completely heartless).  But if she's going to become one of those all I have to talk about is my child moms she's going to get boring fast, for me.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I doubt she'll become like that (Let's hope not) But I do have to admit between her and Kandee I have enjoyed following them along on their pregnancy journey. I'm at the point in my life where all I think about is babies so I've really enjoyed it. But I do miss the fashion and beauty videos from them. Hopefully soon they'll get back into their routine...sorta lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would think that after having a child, they'd put the camera down...  guess not.


----------



## one2many

I'm at that age where I should be having baby fever but I'm so the opposite.  Babies and children just don't thrill me.  So to hear other people always gushing about their child is nauseating for me.

I always think it's so weird when you are out in public and people are so eager to see other stranger's babies.  You don't ask to see what's in other people's purses? (except maybe on tPF, lol)  So while everyone asks to see your baby I'll be asking to see what's inside your bag.  :back2topic:


----------



## DC-Cutie

one2many said:


> I'm at that age where I should be having baby fever but I'm so the opposite. Babies and children just don't thrill me. So to hear other people always gushing about their child is nauseating for me.
> 
> I always think it's so weird when you are out in public and people are so eager to see other stranger's babies. You don't ask to see what's in other people's purses? (except maybe on tPF, lol) So while everyone asks to see your baby I'll be asking to see what's inside your bag. :back2topic:


 I'm with ya


----------



## one2many




----------



## michie

I wanna look in y'alls purses, too. Don't nobody wanna see 100 pictures of your kid on his back with the same look on his face. I'm done after the 1st one, but yeah...let's compare what's in our bags.


----------



## BagloverBurr

one2many said:


> I'm at that age where I should be having baby fever but I'm so the opposite.  Babies and children just don't thrill me.  So to hear other people always gushing about their child is nauseating for me.
> 
> I always think it's so weird when you are out in public and people are so eager to see other stranger's babies.  You don't ask to see what's in other people's purses? (except maybe on tPF, lol)  So while everyone asks to see your baby I'll be asking to see what's inside your bag.  :back2topic:




I totally agree with you, I dislike kids, like cant stand them, but then I had one, I love her to death, and shes amazing, but I still dont like other peoples kids


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I was the same exact way (except I don't have any children yet) I was so dead set on not wanting kids ever,ever. Now here I am! Anyways. Any new news on the beauty guru end LOL


----------



## i<3handbags

BagloverBurr said:


> I totally agree with you, I dislike kids, like cant stand them, but then I had one, I love her to death, and shes amazing, but I still dont like other peoples kids



Ha!

Watching makeup videos is part of my 'me' time away from my own kids. I don't want to spend it talking about kids and babies.


----------



## tomz_grl

i<3handbags said:


> Ha!
> 
> Watching makeup videos is part of my 'me' time away from my own kids. I don't want to spend it talking about kids and babies.


 
THIS!!!


----------



## one2many

You guys are awesome!  I thought I'd get stones thrown for not loving children.  Big group hug 

Pinkiecharm did a 30 minute video on the Mac WonderWoman collection.  I'm not into Mac and this collection certainly won't make me want to try them.  I'm not a fan of the primary colors together.  The packaging was tacky looking.  But I didn't even know you could do a 30 min. vid on youtube.  I guess she's a sponsered youtuber?  Her reviews are pretty good but I do tend to space out when she rambles.


----------



## knics33

^ha I am with you on the children thing... the wierd thing is that I seem to get that way the older I get (I'm 23) ?

I also watched Pinkiecharm's video... 30 minutes is just TOO long for a youtube video IMO. Did you see where someone in the comments added up the amount of money that all of that would have cost... it was like over $600 worth of makeup that they sent to her for _free_.... DAYYYUUUUUMMM lol. 

I really do like Irene. I know a lot of people find her too in your face or "b*tchy", but she seems fun to me. I am not fond of how commercial like her reviews are becoming though. I think she takes this whole youtube review thing a _little _too seriously sometimes lol.


----------



## DearBuddha

Is anyone else missing Lollipop26, or am I alone in this, lol?


----------



## one2many

knics33 said:


> ^ha I am with you on the children thing... the wierd thing is that I seem to get that way the older I get (I'm 23) ?
> 
> I also watched Pinkiecharm's video... 30 minutes is just TOO long for a youtube video IMO. Did you see where someone in the comments added up the amount of money that all of that would have cost... it was like over *$600 worth of makeup that they sent to her for free*.... DAYYYUUUUUMMM lol.
> 
> I really do like Irene. I know a lot of people find her too in your face or "b*tchy", but she seems fun to me. *I am not fond of how commercial like her reviews are becoming* though. *I think she takes this whole youtube review thing a little too seriously sometimes* lol.


 
Must be nice.  And most of it she said she didn't care for.  Again must be nice.

Yeah she does seem a little too serious.  I'm not fond of her reading facts from the computer like she did in the sulfate free shampoo vid.  It was like 5 minutes of her reading straight from the screen and not necessarily knowing what she was saying.  I could have fast forwarded but I zoned out instead.  She should link to that site and let people read it for themselves though they won't.  She tries to be a little too knowledgeable which comes off a little scripted and serious not to mention is completely lost by the majority of youtube viewers.  A lot of colors don't work for her either.  I'm surprised Mac keeps sending her things.


----------



## knics33

^I know! I appreciated her honesty, but you know MAC probably didn't lol. I don't see them continuing to send her free stuff from newly released collections if her reviews are mostly negative on the products. I don't think she would give a dishonest review, but at the same time, a smart company's (which I think MAC is) main priority is to look out for their reputation, profit, etc. 

Does anybody know how gurus even get stuff sent to them for free? I wonder if they have to contact the company or is it the other way around?


----------



## one2many

^^I'm glad that Irene doesn't pretend to like the products so companies keep sending her more.  I like that she's honest.  But from Mac's point of view I would be like why are we sending her products only for her to say how much they don't work for skin tone or that she doesn't like the item.  Basically it's like what is Mac thinking.

I'm guessing that having a youtube channel with a lot of followers is one of the ways to get companies to send you things.  But maybe reaching out is another?  It always amazes me to see how much companies shell out to people that do reviews and tutorials on youtube.  I was calculating one time how much DulceCandy got from BH Cosmetics.  I was so shocked.  Or the $100 brush kit Sigma just gave DulceCandy or that Hello Kitty bag some company gave her.  It must really be nice to have products thrown at you.  I get excited over free samples, I couldn't even imagine full size things!


----------



## knics33

^Definitely... if MAC was smart then they would stop sending products to people who give negative reviews (pinkiecharm). If I was Mr. MAC I know I would put a stop to it lol. I think with pinkiecharm, she probably contacts MAC, but who knows...

Sheeh, I get excited over my 3 free samples from Sephora! I think my head would explode if I got an entire collection from MAC for free.


----------



## one2many

^^lol!


----------



## toiletduck

Hello! I'm new to this section of tPF. I figured I should stop by and say 'hi' since I'm working in the industry and will be popping in and out quite often now that I'm back on tPF


----------



## BagloverBurr

I dont know if anyone watches him hes kinda new to beauty videos. I really like his looks. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/BCB09GeorgiaIdol


----------



## triotrio

DearBuddha said:


> Is anyone else missing Lollipop26, or am I alone in this, lol?



I really miss Laura. It was like talking to one of your friends in the pub. She was droll too, self-deprecating and funny. She remains one of my fave all-timers, though she didn't even do tutorials.


----------



## i<3handbags

I haven't tried it all over my face, but I do use oil blotting sheets on my lids before applying primer and shadow and it really does help.


----------



## one2many

I'm 3 minutes into Pinkiecharm's newest 19 minute and 44 seconds video about concealers when something dawned on me.  She just said she barely has dark circles under her eyes, I don't think she has acne.  She mentions a little redness around her nose and mouth but she pretty much has perfect skin.  She says she's dry though.  So why should I trust her thoughts?  It's like a skinny person telling a fat person how to diet.  No offense to Pinkiecharm but I'd rather have someone with acne/scarring problems, major dark circles and redness tell me what helps them.


----------



## Cheryl

tinacuteable said:


> Just want to ask if anyone here have actually tried Michelle Phan's beauty tips? Does using oil blotting film really works for oily skin to make ones make up lasts longer? I actually want to try because my face tends to be oily sometimes. =( Then I saw this video of MP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk5UsbmygSI  saying that oil blotting film helps?



Ok, you MUST be affiliated with her, you keep promoting her videos here..


----------



## knics33

one2many said:


> I'm 3 minutes into Pinkiecharm's newest 19 minute and 44 seconds video about concealers when something dawned on me.  She just said she barely has dark circles under her eyes, I don't think she has acne.  She mentions a little redness around her nose and mouth but she pretty much has perfect skin.  She says she's dry though.  So why should I trust her thoughts?  It's like a skinny person telling a fat person how to diet.  No offense to Pinkiecharm but I'd rather have someone with acne/scarring problems, major dark circles and redness tell me what helps them.



Great point... she definitely has WAY too much makeup. Especially for someone who has pretty decent skin and wears light/natural makeup. Seeing her collection would make me feel GREAT about mine lol (which I think is too large - and I have probably 1/50 of what she has) .

I  think her reviews are honest and you can tell she puts a lot into them (research, editing, etc.), but I am not sure how much she actually uses/wears the products she reviews on a daily basis. I feel with a lot of the products, she just tests them out briefly before the review? A lot of people have called her out in the past for reviewing a product and then putting it up for swap on MUA as barely used. 

I just don't have the patience for a 20 minute video... talking about _concealer_... I bet more people would enjoy and/or watch if she would have narrowed that down. She could have gotten her point across easily in 8-10 minutes.


----------



## one2many

knics33 said:


> Great point... she definitely has WAY too much makeup. Especially for someone who has pretty decent skin and wears light/natural makeup. Seeing her collection would make me feel GREAT about mine lol (which I think is too large - and I have probably 1/50 of what she has) .
> 
> I think her reviews are honest and you can tell she puts a lot into them (research, editing, etc.), but I am not sure how much she actually uses/wears the products she reviews on a daily basis. I feel with a lot of the products, she just tests them out briefly before the review? A lot of people have called her out in the past for reviewing a product and then putting it up for swap on MUA as barely used.
> 
> I just don't have the patience for a 20 minute video... talking about _concealer_... I bet more people would enjoy and/or watch if she would have narrowed that down. She could have gotten her point across easily in 8-10 minutes.


 
I think you're right that she probably tries out the product for a few days then reviews.  She definitely puts in a lot of research but I can easily go on MUA and ask about a product and get the same info.  I can also read what the company says about the product myself, no need to read it to me.

Seriously 20 minutes for concealer.  I had the video open in one window and was online shopping in another, lol.  

Time to start searching for some new people.  Have to search the other youtube thread.


----------



## razorkiss58

BagloverBurr said:


> I dont know if anyone watches him hes kinda new to beauty videos. I really like his looks.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BCB09GeorgiaIdol




haha hes so cute! and his comment on " and yes i bought these with my own money" :lolots:


----------



## knics33

So true *one2many*. I always reference MUA before buying and that certainly doesn't take 20/30 min lol!

I also have been trying to find new gurus, but to be honest I think I am just burnt out on the whole youtube makeup community . I mean, I have a few that I love and can religiously watch (glintzy and dustyohunter - sp?), but for the most part I have been watching super random videos and comedy videos. And I usually always have like 3 other pages going on while watching videos! Facebook, email, the list goes on and on haha...


----------



## OSheaPunk

I just have to say that I really enjoy Pinkiecharm's video. Yes they are really long, but sometimes I appreciate a really thorough review. I also like how she gives you a lot of info about a product and really goes into great detail explaining why she likes/dislikes something. I'd rather listen to a 10 minute diatribe about concealer, than 3 minutes of 'Um, so yea...so yea, I like it a lot, I guess. Yea. ::smirk::" like TiffanyD.


----------



## one2many

knics33 - I like glintzy too.  I've never heard of the other one.

OSheaPunk - That's true with the uh yeah, ok, I guess.  But I think I figured out what makes Pinkiecharm different then others.  It's the camera tightness.  While I was watching EmilyNoel83's video on foundation she has her camera further away so you see more of her.  She shows the product over and over and demonstrates with her hands.  Pinkiecharm has her camera focused on just her face and neck that you don't see any movement and she shows the product once or twice.  To me it's like she's talking at me and not to me.  So I'm thinking it's the camera closeness or I might just be crazy.


----------



## tomz_grl

Did anyone watch Tiffany's new 'vlog' video? Who goes on and on about painting their cabinets black but never shows a picture. I mean, we already know where she lives, where she's gone to school, who she's married too, that she's a stay at home wife that makes videos and shops at Target on a daily basis...but she doesn't want to show us her cabinets? I think it's time for her to move on.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

tomz_grl said:


> Did anyone watch Tiffany's new 'vlog' video? Who goes on and on about painting their cabinets black but never shows a picture. I mean, we already know where she lives, where she's gone to school, who she's married too, that she's a stay at home wife that makes videos and shops at Target on a daily basis...but *she doesn't want to show us her cabinets*? I think it's time for her to move on.


 
That really irked me. Why the heck talk about them...I mean she talked on and on and on and then you didn't show them...REALLY? REALLY!!! Sweetie, that is a diary entry.


----------



## one2many

tomz_grl said:


> Did anyone watch Tiffany's new 'vlog' video? *Who goes on and on about painting their cabinets black but never shows a picture*. I mean, we already know where she lives, where she's gone to school, who she's married too, that she's a stay at home wife that makes videos and shops at Target on a daily basis...but she doesn't want to show us her cabinets? I think it's time for her to move on.


 
I know!  She could have showed a quick snapshot of some of the cabinets without too much in the background if she wanted privacy.  For some reason I can't image they turned out that nice cause she seems like a have-a-professional-do-it sort of girl.  

The pretty little liars thing I could care less about.


----------



## noon

Glad I'm not the only one who couldn't believe she went on and on about those cabinets! I had to stop watching.


----------



## tomz_grl

^It's sad when Loraine's daily craziness is more captivating than your cabinet painting.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^word


----------



## triotrio

Speaking of hauls that make you go  has anyone seen JuicyTuesdays? It's one of her latest ones, called Superdrug haul.

Superdrug is a chain in the U.K. and they stock cool brands, like Sleek. Anyway, apparently her "friend" bought her all this stuff and sent it over to her. I'm thinking OK, cool, I like when friends send me stuff.....

And then she goes and pulls things out of a bag for *10 whole minutes*. Do you know how many products you have to have to be pulling them out of a bag for 10 minutes???

This "friend" must've sent her, like 20 things. I literally lost count. Basically all of Superdrug. And whilst some of it wasn't expensive, it still racks up when everything is £5 - £10. And there were some pricey stuff too - I remember a Bobbi Brown eyeshadow palette.

I was watching going 

She seemed slightly half-embarressed (but not _that_ much, heh!) and said she was going to send stuff back in return...but I was like "What kind of f'in friend _is_ this? I GOTTA GET NEW FRIENDS!"


----------



## Spfstar

knics33 said:


> So true *one2many*. I always reference MUA before buying and that certainly doesn't take 20/30 min lol!
> 
> I also have been trying to find new gurus, but to be honest I think I am just burnt out on the whole youtube makeup community . I mean, I have a few that I love and can religiously watch (glintzy and dustyohunter - sp?), but for the most part I have been watching super random videos and comedy videos. And I usually always have like 3 other pages going on while watching videos! Facebook, email, the list goes on and on haha...


 
I totally agree. I was browsing today, and was very dissapointed by all the cliche Valentine's Day looks. Let's just say bright pink eyeshadow isn't my cup of tea..... 

And another thing. I really don't understand the obsession with Michelle Phan. Her makeup skills are FAR from spectacular. Don't get me wrong... She's a very pretty girl, and her video's are nicely edited, but that's it! Heck, I even think she's going downhill- her videos were way better before. At least she used different products and offered tips back then. Now she just picks up a new eyeshadow color or two, and calls that a video. 

I'd love to see some new, talented, gurus. Where are they?


----------



## one2many

triotrio said:


> Speaking of hauls that make you go  has anyone seen JuicyTuesdays? It's one of her latest ones, called Superdrug haul.
> 
> Superdrug is a chain in the U.K. and they stock cool brands, like Sleek. Anyway, apparently her "friend" bought her all this stuff and sent it over to her. I'm thinking OK, cool, I like when friends send me stuff.....
> 
> And then she goes and pulls things out of a bag for *10 whole minutes*. Do you know how many products you have to have to be pulling them out of a bag for 10 minutes???
> 
> This "friend" must've sent her, like 20 things. I literally lost count. Basically all of Superdrug. And whilst some of it wasn't expensive, it still racks up when everything is £5 - £10. And there were some pricey stuff too - I remember a Bobbi Brown eyeshadow palette.
> 
> I was watching going
> 
> She seemed slightly half-embarressed (but not _that_ much, heh!) and said she was going to send stuff back in return...but I was like "What kind of f'in friend _is_ this? *I GOTTA GET NEW FRIENDS*!"


 

 You and me both!


----------



## michie

Spfstar said:


> I'd love to see some new, talented, gurus. Where are they?



Probably working on ppl's faces LOL.


----------



## Love Of My Life

interesting haul of products


----------



## keodi

michie said:


> Probably working on ppl's faces LOL.



Lol! word.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Probably working on ppl's faces LOL.




Amen!


----------



## frostedcouture

michie said:


> Probably working on ppl's faces LOL.



LOL so true. I'm wondering how often Tiffany actually does people's makeup? The only time I remember her talking about doing makeup for an event is for her little cousins prom or some school dance. Does she even have a portfolio?


----------



## DC-Cutie

frostedcouture said:


> Does she even have a portfolio?



I wondered the same thing...  IMO, a TRUE makeup artist has a portfolio.


----------



## xoxoCat

DC-Cutie said:


> I wondered the same thing...  IMO, a TRUE makeup artist has a portfolio.



True, but does Tiffany claim to be a professional makeup artist? If she does, I agree she probably should have one (or make one). But most of these girls are amateurs, merely sharing makeup ideas. They are not pros. 


Cat


----------



## toiletduck

Spfstar said:


> I totally agree. I was browsing today, and was very dissapointed by all the cliche Valentine's Day looks. Let's just say bright pink eyeshadow isn't my cup of tea.....
> 
> And another thing. I really don't understand the obsession with Michelle Phan. Her makeup skills are FAR from spectacular. Don't get me wrong... She's a very pretty girl, and her video's are nicely edited, but that's it! Heck, I even think she's going downhill- her videos were way better before. At least she used different products and offered tips back then. Now she just picks up a new eyeshadow color or two, and calls that a video.
> 
> I'd love to see some new, talented, gurus. Where are they?



ITA. Does she even have training?? I've watched a few of her videos before (including the very first one she uploaded) as well as followed her Xanga for awhile (when it was cool to, lol) and don't find her makeup skills that amazing, tbh. Like you said, she comes across as pretty and sweet but I've only ever seen her do makeup on herself. Also, she recently wrote an article for Style.com about Beijing women and their makeup habits. The girl couldn't write and didn't even know what 'essence' was...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

noon said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who couldn't believe she went on and on about those cabinets! I had to stop watching.





tomz_grl said:


> ^It's sad when Loraine's daily craziness is more captivating than your cabinet painting.



:lolots: word


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

michie said:


> Probably working on ppl's faces LOL.


----------



## DC-Cutie

xoxoCat said:


> True, but does Tiffany claim to be a professional makeup artist? If she does, I agree she probably should have one (or make one). But most of these girls are amateurs, merely sharing makeup ideas. They are not pros.
> 
> 
> Cat


 
she mentioned in some of her earlier videos that she was a pro artist.


----------



## puckettk

I liked AndreaChoice's V'day look.. bright pink lips


----------



## Jeannam2008

Idk if I've mentioned this guru before or not? Anyone ever watch EmilyNoel83? She's a new anchor/YT beauty guru? I like her, she did a few videos sorta like a different take on awards shows, but dedicated to the best of makeup products. I loved those and I hope she does that again at the end of 2011


----------



## AlovesJ

Tiffany is desperate for subscribers on her vlog channel. Feels like she is mentioning it all the time.


----------



## triotrio

Jeannam2008 said:


> Idk if I've mentioned this guru before or not? Anyone ever watch EmilyNoel83? She's a new anchor/YT beauty guru? I like her, she did a few videos sorta like a different take on awards shows, but dedicated to the best of makeup products. I loved those and I hope she does that again at the end of 2011



I've been watching her a LOT lately. I think she's great. She loves drugstore stuff which is a nice palate cleanser after all the MAC acolytes. Everything is very good value for money too.


----------



## one2many

BooHoo I didn't win TiffanyD's Sigma brushes.  

EmilyNoel83 is really good.  She gives good descriptions of products and takes nice photos.  Her tutorials can kind of all blend together but she did a great job on the NFL of the week eyes thing she did back in the fall.  She does her Emily Awards every end of the year.  She said this past one was her third.


----------



## triotrio

Her vid for her "news anchor" make up routine was fascinating. The amount of stuff you have to use with those bright lights! 

She had to use a ton of powder, I think 2 bronzers and 2 different blushes. And half-lashes. Tons and tons and tons of makeup. Mostly cheap - just shows you that even on TV you don't need expensive stuff - you just have to really use lots of it. 

I just found it really interesting! I've never seen a video like that before. If you have a quarter of an hour, take a look at it. I wonder who taught her to do it? Cos it's NOT intuitive, really. It's way beyond a normal make up routine. 

And having to do all that at 1.30am! Hats off to her. 

Actually, though she looks lovely with make up, without it at the start of the video she looked so much younger! She looked like a baby!


----------



## knics33

^Totally agree! Her morning news video was awesome and so interesting - I faved it. I just could not imagine getting up that early for work lol! Her coworkers seemed so nice and funny.. they were definitely like a little family. 

I really like *emilynoel83 *- she has a great personality. I also appreciate her love for drugstore/cheaper makeup. She has definitely saved me a lot of money!


----------



## michie

Ha! The men generally pile on some MAC foundation about 15 minutes before set time. They have it so easy...

I really couldn't listen to her, though. Gave me Sarah Palin vibes sometimes.


----------



## knics33

^I know! they had like old powder compacts that they were putting on right before they went on the air.

Hahahahahahaha at the Sarah Palin comment- I can totally see that. Emily definitely had/has a *perfect* life. Her old college vids were a little too much to watch lol. She was a cheerleader, her husband played football... he proposed to her at a game.... UGH. A litttttle too "perfect middle America" for my liking, but she seems to be genuinely nice so I cut her some slack lol.


----------



## terebina786

Is emilynoel really a news anchor?? If she is, it would really explain why she's so coherent when she talks.  I love her videos... I think she's one of the best and she has really good hair tutorials.  I also got into watching Lisa Eldridge.


----------



## pmburk

Spfstar said:


> And another thing. I really don't understand the obsession with Michelle Phan. Her makeup skills are FAR from spectacular. Don't get me wrong... She's a very pretty girl, and her video's are nicely edited, but that's it! Heck, I even think she's going downhill- her videos were way better before. At least she used different products and offered tips back then. Now she just picks up a new eyeshadow color or two, and calls that a video.


 
Same. I've tried watching her videos and I just don't understand the appeal. She's cute, but her makeup skills are very average, and she doesn't really teach anything "new" or even offer any great tips. Her very early videos were better, but still nothing to write home about.

I like Kandee Johnson - I strictly stick to her tutorial vids and avoid all the other drama, because she does give good tips and I think her makeup always looks nice. My other new favorite is EmilyNoel83. I like the fact that she uses so many drugstore products, and she is easy to listen to and seems fairly intelligent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Is emilynoel really a news anchor??


 
I wondered the same thing.  I would think that her news station wouldn't agree to her doing youtube videos.  News contracts can be very strict.


----------



## pmburk

^ I wondered that as well. I think she said she works for a very small station, so I wonder if it is something like a local access channel?


----------



## puckettk

pmburk said:


> ^ I wondered that as well. I think she said she works for a very small station, so I wonder if it is something like a local access channel?



She does morning news for WSIL-TV.  They are an ABC-affiliated station in Southern Illinois.


----------



## pmburk

Interesting!

Several people commented on her "morning news makeup" video. She has a post on her blog with specific products she recommends for TV news makeup.


----------



## puckettk

In one of her Em's World videos she does a "behind-the-scenes" of her workday.  Not entirely make-up related, but still a fun video.


----------



## one2many

knics33 said:


> ^I know! they had like old powder compacts that they were putting on right before they went on the air.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha at the Sarah Palin comment- I can totally see that. *Emily definitely had/has a *perfect* life. Her old college vids were a little too much to watch lol. She was a cheerleader, her husband played football... he proposed to her at a game.... UGH. A litttttle too "perfect middle America" for my liking, but she seems to be genuinely nice so I cut her some slack lol*.


 
I know.  It usually does bug me when people seem that "perfect" but for the most part I try to ignore it.  Her college experiences seem nice but that's something that is personal and I don't think she should have shared that with the youtube world.  Those are your special moments, not everyone needs to see them.

I see I have 10 minute vid from PinkieCharm on some perfume sitting in my new uploads.  I know I've complained about her before but if it is seriously 10 minutes describing one perfume I might scream.


----------



## puckettk

one2many said:


> I know.  It usually does bug me when people seem that "perfect" but for the most part I try to ignore it.  Her college experiences seem nice but that's something that is personal and I don't think she should have shared that with the youtube world.  Those are your special moments, not everyone needs to see them.
> 
> I see I have 10 minute vid from PinkieCharm on some perfume sitting in my new uploads.  I know I've complained about her before but if it is seriously 10 minutes describing one perfume I might scream.



10:22... Listing and analyzing each and every ingredient.. LOL


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

michie said:


> Ha! The men generally pile on some MAC foundation about 15 minutes before set time. They have it so easy...
> 
> *I really couldn't listen to her, though. Gave me Sarah Palin vibes sometimes*.


 
For that exact reason,I find her extremely annoying. Yeah I am in the odd bunch but her videos irk me. I tried to listen and within 30 seconds, I was done.


----------



## OSheaPunk

I really like EmilyNoel83. I think her newscaster job adds a lot to the youtube videos because she is always very articulate and I think I have yet to hear her say 'ummmm.' I admittedly still watch the more ditzy youtubers like TiffanyD and the Fowler sisters, so Emily is a good change of pace.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I agree on the drugstore products she uses. I love that about her, I only use drugstore makeup and it's so refreshing to see a beauty guru on YT doing the same. I get so freaking tired of hearing about MAC and seeing it promoted. I mean don't get me wrong I don't mind it, but I'm would tight with my money and I just can't justify spending that much when really you're basically paying for the name LOL


----------



## one2many

puckettk said:


> 10:22... Listing and analyzing each and every ingredient.. LOL


 
Oh gees why did I expect that.  I'm putting off watching it until I'm good and ready to be bored.


----------



## one2many

I saw the infamous cabinets.  They actually came out real nice.  But not a fan of her chair covers


----------



## Jeannam2008

Have any of you watched EmilyNoel's review on the L'Oreal One sweep eye shadow?
OMG she's a life saver. I saw this in a magazine and really wanted it, bad! But it's so over prices, and her review and demo of it made me think twice =)


----------



## Ellapretty

^ I have to check that video out. I've seen it featured in my latest magazines - and I thought - NO WAY is that concept going to work. 
I couldn't wait for the bloggers/youtubers to review it - since the  magazines of course act like it's the next best thing (not much truth  there!) 

here's a pic for those who haven't seen it:


----------



## tomz_grl

one2many said:


> I saw the infamous cabinets. They actually came out real nice. But not a fan of her chair covers


 
The cabinets weren't bad at all, but they don't go well with her counter or her mix matched appliances. And, I agree the chair covers are hideous. Nothing in that room says put together or eclectic...it's just random crappy accessories. It would have been better if she would have left the furniture speak for itself.


----------



## tomz_grl

This EmilyNoel chick is AWESOME! Articulation at it's best!!!


----------



## one2many

When I first heard/saw the L'Oreal One Sweep I knew it wasn't going to be good.  Everyone's eye shape and lid space is different.  The highlighter would be in random spots on most people.  I heard someone describe it as when Homer made Marge the makeup gun and that just made the product even funnier.  I was happy to see Emily's review because I knew the product wouldn't be great.



tomz_grl said:


> The cabinets weren't bad at all, but they don't go well with her counter or her mix matched appliances. And, I agree the chair covers are hideous. Nothing in that room says put together or eclectic...it's just random crappy accessories. It would have been better if she would have left the furniture speak for itself.



I was rather surprised at the few rooms she showed.  I was really expecting something a lot more chic.  She comes off as so perfectly put together that I was expecting her house to be the same.  I can't decide if I find that refreshing or disappointing, lol.


----------



## knics33

^ So glad emilynoel reviewed that one sweep eyeshadow bc I was so tempted to buy lol. Can you believe that it cost like $10?


----------



## puckettk

one2many said:


> When I first heard/saw the L'Oreal One Sweep I knew it wasn't going to be good.  Everyone's eye shape and lid space is different.  The highlighter would be in random spots on most people.  I heard someone describe it as when *Homer made Marge the makeup gun* and that just made the product even funnier.  I was happy to see Emily's review because I knew the product wouldn't be great.



:lolots:


----------



## choozen1ne

puckettk said:


> :lolots:



That description is perfect


----------



## Jeannam2008

knics33 said:


> ^ So glad emilynoel reviewed that one sweep eyeshadow bc I was so tempted to buy lol. Can you believe that it cost like $10?



I know, I mean it sounds like a good idea for eye shadow but it just isn't worth it. I'm very glad also that she made that video. I'm pretty sure she saved us from wasting $10


----------



## AlovesJ

tomz_grl said:


> The cabinets weren't bad at all, but they don't go well with her counter or her mix matched appliances. And, I agree the chair covers are hideous. Nothing in that room says put together or eclectic...it's just random crappy accessories. It would have been better if she would have left the furniture speak for itself.



I liked the cabinets, but agree with you on everything else. Not a fan of the chair covers.


----------



## AlovesJ

Ellapretty said:


> ^ I have to check that video out. I've seen it featured in my latest magazines - and I thought - NO WAY is that concept going to work.
> I couldn't wait for the bloggers/youtubers to review it - since the  magazines of course act like it's the next best thing (not much truth  there!)
> 
> here's a pic for those who haven't seen it:



Not shocked. I'd like to see Loreal post a video on how to get the different colors of shadow so evenly on that applicator.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

AlovesJ said:


> I liked the cabinets, but agree with you on everything else. Not a fan of the chair covers.



Ditto


----------



## keodi

AlovesJ said:


> Not shocked. I'd like to see Loreal post a video on how to get the different colors of shadow so evenly on that applicator.


 
me too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the word 'ummm' has to be the most overused phrase in the english language.  TiffanyD uses it waaaaayyyy to much.

Decorating skills are sub-par.  She should stick to hawking Sigma Brushes.


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> She should stick to hawking Sigma Brushes.


 
Don't forget inflating prices for her used crap on ebay.


----------



## Spfstar

pmburk said:


> Same. I've tried watching her videos and I just don't understand the appeal. She's cute, but her makeup skills are very average, and she doesn't really teach anything "new" or even offer any great tips. Her very early videos were better, but still nothing to write home about.
> 
> I like Kandee Johnson - I strictly stick to her tutorial vids and avoid all the other drama, because she does give good tips and I think her makeup always looks nice. My other new favorite is EmilyNoel83. I like the fact that she uses so many drugstore products, and she is easy to listen to and seems fairly intelligent.


 
Kandee is so much more professional! I feel like I actually learn new things in her videos. Although her perkiness is... different, lol.

So I study marketing, and am always intrigued by the _appeal and popularity _of some of the bigger gurus. I have a friend who wants to start filming makeup videos (although I beg her not to, lol), and we're trying to work out at strategy for her. What better way to do that than analyze the puzzling popularity of some gurus? 

Let me start.....
-Panacea (Lauren Luke): She's one of the very first youtube gurus. If she would have tried to make it today, I highly doubt she would get anywhere.
-Michelle Phan: She started at a good time. Music, editing, and cute looks help her popularity.
-Elle and Blair: Their young and influential fans help them stay on top. I don't think anyone over 17 enjoys their videos...
-Tiffany D: I actually she has some good videos here and there, but she's a bit.. dry in general. 

I'd like for you all to give your input. How do you girls think some gurus became popular, lol? 
Feel free to add other gurus to the list.


----------



## OSheaPunk

Spfstar said:


> So I study marketing, and am always intrigued by the _appeal and popularity _of some of the bigger gurus. I have a friend who wants to start filming makeup videos (although I beg her not to, lol), and we're trying to work out at strategy for her. What better way to do that than analyze the puzzling popularity of some gurus?



I think it would be very difficult to break into the scene now. I think the majority of popular gurus now are popular because they got in at the right time. I don't think someone like TiffanyD would be able to start now and reach the level of popularity she has now.


----------



## one2many

Newbies would have to have something that makes them unique or that sets them apart from the rest.  I think you also have to be first.  People want to hear about the latest thing right away.  You have to have confidence and know what you are saying.  Honesty is a big one.  I've noticed that people don't like one trick ponies so maybe tutorials, reviews, tips, favorites, etc.  You also have to be continuous with videos.  People forget you when they don't see a new video for a while.  Good editing helps keep subscription numbers up I believe.  Basically you need dedication, patience, money, time, some talent and then you have to rely on loyalty of fans.  JMO


----------



## puckettk

Blair has her own page on BeautyChoice.com:

http://www.beautychoice.com/landing/juicystar07.html

The hair straightener won't even come up if you search the site.  You can only purchase through the Juicystar07 page.  Guess it's a perk for her subscribers?


----------



## skydive nikki

I tried to watch , but could not watch too long.  I love how she says the iron is so great cuz it's pink and shiny.  Yes, that makes a wonderful iron.  I am a stylist and  almost every high end iron I have used has a heat setting.  How many has she reviewed to get her comparison?  Sorry, but IMO, she does not comes across as knowing what she is talking about too well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

skydive nikki said:


> Sorry, but IMO, she does not comes across as knowing what she is talking about too well.


 
I find this to be true with about 95% of these 'gurus'..


----------



## puckettk

skydive nikki said:


> I tried to watch , but could not watch too long.  I love how she says the iron is so great cuz it's pink and shiny.  Yes, that makes a wonderful iron.  I am a stylist and  almost every high end iron I have used has a heat setting.  How many has she reviewed to get her comparison?  Sorry, but IMO, she does not comes across as knowing what she is talking about too well.



I am still subscribed to her, but I find I can't really finish her videos.  She used to be promoter for folica.com, but I guess she's switched over to beautychoice.  Folica actually gave her a GHD just only a couple months ago.


----------



## one2many

skydive nikki said:


> I tried to watch , but could not watch too long.* I love how she says the iron is so great cuz it's pink and shiny.* Yes, that makes a wonderful iron. I am a stylist and almost every high end iron I have used has a heat setting. How many has she reviewed to get her comparison? Sorry, but IMO, she does not comes across as knowing what she is talking about too well.


 
Wait so even though it's pink and shiny it might not be good?  Man that was my only criteria.:lolots: Seriously though you have got to be kidding.  I'm so glad I don't follow her.


----------



## keodi

one2many said:


> Newbies would have to have something that makes them unique or that sets them apart from the rest. I think you also have to be first. People want to hear about the latest thing right away. You have to have confidence and know what you are saying. Honesty is a big one. I've noticed that people don't like one trick ponies so maybe tutorials, reviews, tips, favorites, etc. You also have to be continuous with videos. People forget you when they don't see a new video for a while. Good editing helps keep subscription numbers up I believe. Basically you need dedication, patience, money, time, some talent and then you have to rely on loyalty of fans. JMO


I agree..



DC-Cutie said:


> I find this to be true with about 95% of these 'gurus'..


 Word!
I watch very few now..I watch pixiwoo, misschevious, and waynegoss for tips and tricks. I deleted tiffanyd and several others..for the one trick pony stuff..


----------



## skydive nikki

I am glad you all agree with me.  It was really early and I felt like I came across as *****y, so I am glad it was not.  I clicked on another one of her vids.  She said she was trying different lighting due to looking too orange in the other ones.  In the new, upgraded video, she looked like an oompa loompa.  Too funny!  I also get a kick out of kandee Johnson. She seems sweet and she is talented, but the vid where she is singing dressed as Snow White and Marilyn make me


----------



## SilviaQuiros

Sorry, you can't post your YT channel here.


----------



## Jeannam2008

You guys have to search for "TheStyleBlog" she's sorta new, but every one of her videos I've loved, she's not much on Make up tutorials, but that's one thing I like about her, she's more into fashion and giving you tips you can use!


----------



## shonntew

I love waynegoss. He's so cute too


----------



## puckettk

skydive nikki said:


> I am glad you all agree with me.  It was really early and I felt like I came across as *****y, so I am glad it was not.  I clicked on another one of her vids.  She said she was trying different lighting due to looking too orange in the other ones.  *In the new, upgraded video, she looked like an oompa loompa.*  Too funny!  I also get a kick out of kandee Johnson. She seems sweet and she is talented, but the vid where she is singing dressed as Snow White and Marilyn make me



^  ITA!


----------



## one2many

^^Ooh I want to see her oompa loompa look.  I don't follow her so I wouldn't know which video you'd be referring too.  I'm so confused as to why people want to look orange.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^it is here at the bottom in related videos.  It says updated skin care or something.
http://www.beautychoice.com/landing/juicystar07.html

My fiancée heard me playing her vid and yelled,"who is that annoying girl? How could anyone listen to that"?  LOL


----------



## one2many

^^Hahaha she looks like she's glowing from the sun.  I seriously watched for 21 seconds and she had to have said over 1,000 words.  Does she shut up or breathe?  Your fiancee is a very smart man, lol.

DulceCandy bought more shoes, shocker.  I was looking at her blog and don't her neighbors think she is weird for taking photos of herself in every outfit she wears?  It reminds me of the first day of school during elementary years where you would have your pretty back to school clothes on and your mom would take pictures while you hold your lunch box.  It's a little bizarre to me.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^LOL.

 I have to check out Dulcecandy.  Love the school comment


----------



## puckettk

one2many said:


> ^^Hahaha she looks like she's glowing from the sun.  I seriously watched for 21 seconds and she had to have said over 1,000 words.  Does she shut up or breathe?  Your fiancee is a very smart man, lol.
> 
> DulceCandy bought more shoes, shocker.  I was looking at her blog and don't her neighbors think she is weird for taking photos of herself in every outfit she wears?  It reminds me of the first day of school during elementary years where you would have your pretty back to school clothes on and your mom would take pictures while you hold your lunch box.  It's a little bizarre to me.



It must be grand to have all that time to take pics of what you're wearing everyday with a newborn.  And good gosh that girl has a crap ton of shoes, clothes and bags.  I wonder if she photoshots her legs... They always look beyond amazing.


----------



## one2many

puckettk said:


> It must be grand to have all that time to take pics of what you're wearing everyday with a newborn. And good gosh that girl has a crap ton of shoes, clothes and bags. I wonder if she photoshots her legs... They always look beyond amazing.


 
  Yeah I agree with everything you said.


----------



## triotrio

Hands up anyone here who can do a 5 minute face without having a heart attack??

ME!!!  

Not apparently, Tiffany. Who has a video on a 5 min face & looks like she's about to burst into tears throughout.


----------



## pupeluv

Alrighty Guru ladies I'm in a concealer confusion. I watched a YouTube video I think it was TiffanyD anyhow she said to always use an NW concealer for your undereyes because it will neutralize veins and discoloration. I'm neutral to NC would I still use an NW? I gotta get to MAC store store this weekend but do any of you think that's correct and you use that method while being a N or NC? The studio concealer in a NC looks like a good match but maybe it could be bettter IDK.


----------



## Tracy

I think it's a safe bet to ask a MAC MUA


----------



## karester

pupeluv said:


> Alrighty Guru ladies I'm in a concealer confusion. I watched a YouTube video I think it was TiffanyD anyhow she said to always use an NW concealer for your undereyes because it will neutralize veins and discoloration. I'm neutral to NC would I still use an NW? I gotta get to MAC store store this weekend but do any of you think that's correct and you use that method while being a N or NC? The studio concealer in a NC looks like a good match but maybe it could be bettter IDK.



I was told by two different MAC MUAs that for undereye concealer, you get a shade in the opposite color.  For instance, I am an NW20, so I use NC20 concealer under my eyes.


----------



## pupeluv

karester said:


> I was told by two different MAC MUAs that for undereye concealer, you get a shade in the opposite color. For instance, I am an NW20, so I use NC20 concealer under my eyes.


 
Wow, that's veerrry interesting...I'll have to go by a counter and get matched correctly with a MUA, Thanks for replying!.


----------



## i<3handbags

karester said:


> I was told by two different MAC MUAs that for undereye concealer, you get a shade in the opposite color.  For instance, I am an NW20, so I use NC20 concealer under my eyes.




Really? At my MAC counter they had my foundation and concealer both NC. :/


----------



## Louiebabeee

elle and blair have a whole website and forum now about their life and um, advice. I saw it because I watch some of blairs videos still and she announced it today...hm...I wont be joining their website.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^wow!  I am sure it will be very informative!  Advice?? On what?  They must be full of life experiences at their old age.

Example of the forum

Thread #1
How to get a hot guy to notice you

Thread #2

What to wear to the bar

Thread #3
 How to find a great flat iron....must be shiny and pink


----------



## one2many

skydive nikki said:


> ^^wow! I am sure it will be very informative! Advice?? On what? They must be full of life experiences at their old age.
> 
> Example of the forum
> 
> Thread #1
> How to get a hot guy to notice you
> 
> Thread #2
> 
> What to wear to the bar
> 
> Thread #3
> How to find a great flat iron....must be shiny and pink


 
Subscribed!:tispy:


----------



## skydive nikki

^^lol!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

I have to disagree with you all. I love DulceCandy, she's one of my favorites, and I really look forward to her blog posts of her OOTD, she has incredible style and when you have that why not flaunt it? Especially with her post baby body? Not many can bounce back as well as she has.


----------



## michie

Isn't she like 23, though? It wasn't as if she was 170+ lbs. on her frame during pregnancy, either...

I was looking at her pics and she does have great style. The only thing that I didn't care for was the fact that a lot of what she wore _looked_ cheap. Before I even scrolled down the page, I could tell that she was wearing a bunch of F21 clothing and some Louboutins in one pic. No bueno...


----------



## AlovesJ

Does anyone watch GregoryGORGEOUS? He was on the side of a video I was watching today. I think he's funny, and his makeup is flawless.


----------



## keodi

michie said:


> Isn't she like 23, though? It wasn't as if she was 170+ lbs. on her frame during pregnancy, either...
> 
> I was looking at her pics and she does have great style. The only thing that I didn't care for was the fact that a lot of what she wore _looked_ cheap. Before I even scrolled down the page, I could tell that she was wearing a bunch of F21 clothing and some Louboutins in one pic. No bueno...


 
I agree with your sentiment.


----------



## tomz_grl

I have officially unsubbed to everyone except Pixiwoo and I only keep them because I like to hear them talk.

Speaking of Pixiwoo...have you guys seen the pics of Nic when she was posing nude/topless for magazines? I can't lie...she looks hot. They're on the guru gossip website.


----------



## one2many

^^I must seriously live under a rock because I had no idea there was a guru gossip website.  I'm checking it out and whoa harshness....I'm gonna read thru a few more pages though


----------



## triotrio

> Speaking of Pixiwoo...have you guys seen the pics of Nic when she was posing nude/topless for magazines? I can't lie...she looks hot. They're on the guru gossip website.



InSANEly hot! She has terrific boobies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nic is my new girl-crush!  I like the Pixwoo girls, they seem so cool and down to earth and don't take this whole YouTube thing seriously.  But know their stuff at the same time...


----------



## skydive nikki

Wow!!!  She is freakin HOT!!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

AlovesJ said:


> Does anyone watch GregoryGORGEOUS? He was on the side of a video I was watching today. I think he's funny, and his makeup is flawless.


  I LOVE HIM. I recently found him myself while just browsing around YT, I'm glad someone else likes him too!


----------



## triotrio

Anyone else watch fleur de force also? I like her a lot, she's very articulate and packs a lot in. And seems nice and unaffected.  But I was won over when she did a "My fave perfumes" vid and she pulled out this big printout of info on each scent! 
After all my *****ing about how Ms. D hadn't done that, I laughed out loud! But I was really impressed too. I think she's a keeper.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> Nic is my new girl-crush!  I like the Pixwoo girls, they seem so cool and down to earth and don't take this whole YouTube thing seriously.  But know their stuff at the same time...


Yes I lve pixiwoo


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nic of Pixwoo is preggers and Sam has a brush line coming out...  Good way to start of the year!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am super happy for the ladies. I will check out the brushes. They look interesting When she started to cry, I felt a lump in my throat:cry: I know the journey must be hard after each heartache referring to Nic.


----------



## tomz_grl

^I got the same lump. I'm really happy for the both of them. I'll definitely check out the brushes.


----------



## puckettk

^ I can't wait to see the brushes.  Sam kept emphasizing they will be affordable.  Really hope this is true.  The Pixiwoo sisters are absolutely lovely.  

I loved the vid on their most and least favorite.  There was some great honest bashing.  Definitely a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I love the Pixiwoo sisters as well. 

Does anybody else have problems with KarlaSugar's site lately?


----------



## lisaje

I'm browsing


----------



## pupeluv

Guru Ladies, I have a question. What is Ivanka ***** using (or her makeup artist) to make her skin so illuminating?


----------



## one2many

^^No clue but she's also preggars so that may be helping her.


----------



## penelope tree

I was looking at some YT vids and it linked to one about mac eyeshadow, so I gave it a look. It was basically this girl saying she preferred the single pots to the palettes. Which is fair enough but the video was long and by the time I switched off, she was just sort of picking up single eyeshadow pots one after the other to demonstrate how single eyeshadow pots can be picked up, seperately, whereas a palette is a bit more bulky. 

I feel bit mean saying it but some videos really are too long for what they are doing, and it puts me off looking at any of their other stuff.


----------



## triotrio

I don't feel mean thinking the same thing - actually, I always look at the time in the bottom bar, and if it's over say, 15 minutes, then I probably won't watch unless it's something really elaborate, like a drag queen look (which always take ages to create, and are fun to watch).

But a regular video with just an ordinary smokey eye or something, or just a ramble about Drugstore Favourites or whatever should NOT take over quarter of an hour.

IMO, a single product review should take 5 or 6 minutes. All others should be around the 10 minute mark.


----------



## DC-Cutie

triotrio said:


> I don't feel mean thinking the same thing - actually, I always look at the time in the bottom bar, and if it's over say, 15 minutes, then I probably won't watch unless it's something really elaborate, like a drag queen look (which always take ages to create, and are fun to watch).
> 
> But a regular video with just an ordinary smokey eye or something, or just a ramble about Drugstore Favourites or whatever should NOT take over quarter of an hour.
> 
> IMO, a single product review should take 5 or 6 minutes. All others should be around the 10 minute mark.


 
10 minutes is all about I can take!  some of these gurus need to learn to edit their videos...


----------



## *Jem*

puckettk said:


> ^ I can't wait to see the brushes.  Sam kept emphasizing they will be affordable.  Really hope this is true.  The Pixiwoo sisters are absolutely lovely.
> 
> I loved the vid on their most and least favorite.  There was some great honest bashing.  Definitely a breath of fresh air.



I saw them yesterday! A blush brush was $8.99. Very affordable.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I ordered a bunch of them from Ulta.com (had some gift cards and a $10 off coupon!) and tracking says they should be here tomorrow. I'm super excited to get them- here's hoping they're good quality!


----------



## eitak

does anyone know what michele1218 does for a living? jw... I know she works from home at times, it's somewhere in the medical field, and she visits with kids on a regular basis.


----------



## *Jem*

^^ I think she is in medical equpitment sales


----------



## Spfstar

I just saw Lisa Elridge's "Vintage Makeup Video", and enjoyed it immensely!!
This video is the first of its kind that I've come across from a big guru...
very unique and fun to see the different makeup products throughout the years!


----------



## penelope tree

The only problem I have with Lisa Eldridge is the contrast/brightness of her videos. In the comments, people say how clear they are. But I feel the opposite. If you look closely at certain patches, say, her cheeks, it looks sort of blotchy and pixelated? and very, very bright. Perhaps she picked it because its the most flattering? I certainly understand that logic. Plus it makes the makeup look good, no point doing makeup in a deeply unflattering light or it wouldn't showcase the product. Even in the acne video when she said the model was brave for being filmed in HD, i felt it didn't look like HD. 
sorry for rant. I might just be seeing things. and I love lisa eldridge she is amazing and seems so kind!
Has anyone in the UK seen the advert that promotes a bunch of brands that you can buy at superdrug - where the woman puts the makeup on herself? I think its Max Factor. That's what I call HD. You can see every freckle, every hair, every line, so you know what you see is definitely what you get.

What does everyone else think of makeup lighting in vids? Do you notice it? Is Hd necessary or do you just like to get the gist of it?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I see Elle and Blair have a tpf banner now.


----------



## Auzzie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I see Elle and Blair have a tpf banner now.


 
I saw that too! Honestly, it made me a bit queezy seeing their faces.


----------



## tomz_grl

^I almost threw up my nutella and burnt marshmellow milkshake.


----------



## knics33

^lol!


----------



## keodi

tomz_grl said:


> ^I almost threw up my nutella and burnt marshmellow milkshake.



lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

penelope tree said:


> What does everyone else think of makeup lighting in vids? Do you notice it? Is Hd necessary or do you just like to get the gist of it?


 
I think lighting is very important.  Can't tell you the number of videos I've wanted to watch, but because the lighting is so poor, I just clicked off.

GossMakeup has GREAT lighting - he sits near a window and has front lighting.  HD would be great, but I don't think it's necessary..


----------



## triotrio

Actually I'm not crazy on Goss's lighting, for some reason I think his swatches don't come across true coloured. Reds come across orange etc.

But then Goss kinda annoys me sometimes. He looks so stern, always seems out of breath, and is obsessed with how many grams of product there is. 

And the damn CAPITALS IN HIS SUBJECT LINES!!! Stop shouting!


----------



## keodi

love Wayne Goss!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

tomz_grl said:


> ^I almost threw up my nutella and burnt marshmellow milkshake.





I saw it and clicked out.


----------



## merekat703

Hi, I have a bobbi brown shimmer brick thats cracked. Is there any tips to keep it in tact? TIA


----------



## Tracy

Merekat, you might want to search YT or post in out Bobbi Brown thread


----------



## AlovesJ

Anyone still watch Elle's videos? I'm not subscribed to either sister, but sometimes will randomly see what kinds of videos they're doing. I'm not missing anything. Is it just me or does Elle talk completely different now?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

It's because she had a nose job... apparently 

 I'm not subscribed either. Their videos are for teenagers, imo.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

did anyone see Elle's recent summer clothing must-haves video? 

i am VERY upset about it right now. 

she made damn sure she flashed the white abercrombie shorts in the vid and the SIZE 0 tag was all out there for everyone to envy.

i can't count how many comments from teenagers there were saying things like "you're so lucky to be so skinny", "i've never been a size 0", "i'm a size 6 (or 9 or 14) and that depresses me". 

i now understand why celebs (no, i'm not calling her a celeb) try to keep their weight and measurements under wraps. it puts a lot of unneeded pressure on women (especially the young ones). 

man. not only can i not believe she is that tiny but i am still upset that the video drew those comments. how disheartening.


----------



## eitak

AlovesJ said:


> Anyone still watch Elle's videos? I'm not subscribed to either sister, but sometimes will randomly see what kinds of videos they're doing. I'm not missing anything. Is it just me or does Elle talk completely different now?


 
I'm subscribed to both of them, but I'm not sure why. I think Elle would soar if she started focusing her channel and videos around women in her own age group.



Trolley-Dolly said:


> It's because she had a nose job... apparently
> 
> I'm not subscribed either. Their videos are for teenagers, imo.


 
I agree. see my above comment!



flsurfergirl3 said:


> did anyone see Elle's recent summer clothing must-haves video?
> 
> i am VERY upset about it right now.
> 
> *she made damn sure she flashed the white abercrombie shorts in the vid and the SIZE 0 tag was all out there for everyone to envy.*
> 
> i can't count how many comments from teenagers there were saying things like "you're so lucky to be so skinny", "i've never been a size 0", "i'm a size 6 (or 9 or 14) and that depresses me".
> 
> i now understand why celebs (no, i'm not calling her a celeb) try to keep their weight and measurements under wraps. it puts a lot of unneeded pressure on women (especially the young ones).
> 
> man. not only can i not believe she is that tiny but i am still upset that the video drew those comments. how disheartening.


 
I noticed this... I also think there was a pair of shorts that had "25" on the tag which would indicate waist size, I think... and I think the skirt was a 0. there has been a ton of talk over her recent weight loss. I just hope she's taking care of herself and doing it the right way.


----------



## knics33

^I agree that their main viewing audience is for teenagers. Man, some younger girls just adore them...

IDK... I find their constant sponsored videos/commerical-esque videos annoying. They just come across as so money hungry/fake and it irks me. Also, call me old-fashioned but I can't believe that their parents were cool with Blair just up and moving to L.A. Isn't she like 16/17? That's crazy. She should be in high school, not focusing on being a cash cow. JMO.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> did anyone see Elle's recent summer clothing must-haves video?
> 
> i am VERY upset about it right now.
> 
> she made damn sure she flashed the white abercrombie shorts in the vid and the SIZE 0 tag was all out there for everyone to envy.
> 
> i can't count how many comments from teenagers there were saying things like "you're so lucky to be so skinny", "i've never been a size 0", "i'm a size 6 (or 9 or 14) and that depresses me".
> 
> i now understand why celebs (no, i'm not calling her a celeb) try to keep their weight and measurements under wraps. it puts a lot of unneeded pressure on women (especially the young ones).
> 
> man. not only can i not believe she is that tiny but i am still upset that the video drew those comments. how disheartening.



That's disgusting.

I mean their audience are kids, and I know for sure that if my daughter felt bad about her body because who they watch on YouTube has a size zero body, I wouldn't allow them to watch her. 

She has real bad style.


----------



## EllAva

knics33 said:


> ^I agree that their main viewing audience is for teenagers. Man, some younger girls just adore them...
> 
> IDK... I find their constant sponsored videos/commerical-esque videos annoying. They just come across as so money hungry/fake and it irks me. Also, call me old-fashioned but I can't believe that their parents were cool with Blair just up and moving to L.A. Isn't she like 16/17? That's crazy. She should be in high school, not focusing on being a cash cow. JMO.



I used to like them them but now I can't stand either one of them.

I think it's great that so many young women have made so much money off of YT but they take it 10 steps farther than most.  In pretty much every video, they are hawking something.  Now they try to disguise it a bit more but it's so obvious.  They're probably the biggest sell-outs on YT.


----------



## michie

That's exactly why I stopped watching these "gurus". All of them are using their influence and free products to suck viewers into buying BS items that most regular consumers have no use for. I noticed this a lot with the Lip Tar trend. Most women don't even want to put on lipstick and gloss, but they'll mix together a bunch of Lip Tars because some "guru" said it's a must have? OK.


----------



## knics33

EllAva said:


> I used to like them them but now I can't stand either one of them.
> 
> I think it's great that so many young women have made so much money off of YT but they take it 10 steps farther than most.  In pretty much every video, they are hawking something.  Now they try to disguise it a bit more but it's so obvious.  They're probably the biggest sell-outs on YT.



I agree. I mean, I am pretty open-minded/try to like all the "gurus" I find and watch, but these two are just ridiculous. I think it's time for me to join you and hit the unsubscribe button. Their videos are literally like infomercials. You can tell half the time that they are rehearsed. 

More than anything I feel bad for all of the parents of the 13 year old girls who watch their vids lol. I can hear it now - Kid: "Mom - can I _pleeeaaaassssee_ get a NARS bronzer?!" Mom: "Did one of those girls make another youtube video? Crap." 

Their whole money making scheme/constant promotional videos would not work if their subscriber base were older. Most would unsubscribe, I bet.


----------



## AlovesJ

Abercrombie sizes are crazy, and a little unbelievable. Abercrombie size 0 is more like a kids 12.


----------



## AlovesJ

I follow DulceCandy87 on Twitter.  I really like her so I'm not bashing. I just find it odd to have to highlight in a book "You are meant to have a wonderful life". I don't have to remind myself of that.


----------



## Auzzie

knics33 said:


> ^I agree that their main viewing audience is for teenagers. Man, some younger girls just adore them...
> 
> IDK... I find their constant sponsored videos/commerical-esque videos annoying. They just come across as so money hungry/fake and it irks me. Also, call me old-fashioned but I can't believe that their parents were cool with Blair just up and moving to L.A. Isn't she like 16/17? That's crazy. She should be in high school, not focusing on being a cash cow. JMO.


 
IMO, these two girls helped revolutionize the decline of the Makeup community on youtube with their constant advertisement of any product, whether it be good or bad for the sake of cash and products. Everything is about pushing products to impressionable young girls just to make a quick buck. There are only very few gurus I trust now because so many of them lie, cheat, and take shady measures to make sure their tracks are covered to keep the facade.     

I agree with you regarding Elizablair. She needs to be focusing on her education, because this ride she is taking everyone on is not going to last forever. Did "L" actually finish her degree? I thought her goal was to become an attorney? 

"L" and Elizablair are now the Ron Popeils of youtube. They will be pushing a Pocket Fisherman and a Showtime Compact Rotisserie before long.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Seriously what is "Blair" even doing with her life? Living in LA with her sister and claimng to be flying back home? I'd like to know how they are making money. No way can a 17 year old afford to constantly have return tickets everywhere.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I think their dream world of living in LA and living off the money from Yt, their own site, and god knows what ever else they've been sponsored for is very short lived, it can only last so long before they have to go out into the REAL WORLD and get REAL JOBS!

Every single video they put out now is product placement, like that clean and clear crap or their doing tons of giveaways which we all know they didn't spend their own money on doing these giveaways!
I will admit I'm subscribed to them, b/c I love being noisy! But I really can't even watch their videos b/c their all literally 20 minutes long! Who wants to site and watch them ramble on about NOTHING for that long? Not me.

My tried and true favs of the moment are "MeganHeartsMakeup" and "MissGlamorazzi" Their both very down to earth honest girls and I really enjoy watching them


----------



## penelope tree

I hadn't heard of them until this thread and that banner... which is weird because I like watching YT vids but never stumbled across any of theirs.


----------



## Jeannam2008

I have yet to see the banner, is it on here on TPF?


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Yeah, up at the top with the other advertisements.  I wish they would remove it.


----------



## one2many

I generally flip channels during commercials on tv so I missed the whole thing but last night I caught the words www. youtube.com/michellephan on my tv and heard her voice.  What is that about?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

AlovesJ said:


> Abercrombie sizes are crazy, and a little unbelievable. Abercrombie size 0 is more like a kids 12.



exactly!!!! I was gonna say a 4 toddler hahhahaha


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Elle was on Good Morning LA this morning


----------



## keodi

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Elle was on Good Morning LA this morning


 
wow, she's seriously trying to get her name out there.


----------



## Jeannam2008

She's so desperate lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

:true: 

Who would care what she says? Apart from a kid


----------



## penelope tree

Does anyone have any indication of how true to colour the swatches are on Temptalia (does she count as a guru?), particularly the pics of her wearing lipsticks?


----------



## knics33

^temptalia's swatches are great - usually very true to color


----------



## Auzzie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Elle was on Good Morning LA this morning


 
What was "L" hawking on GMLA? Lordy, we cannot get away from the girl.....


----------



## siworae

knics33 said:


> ^temptalia's swatches are great - usually very true to color


I have to agree with this!  Her blog and videos are wonderful quality.


----------



## skydive nikki

I agree too.  Temptalia is  one of my fav gurus.  Her swatches and reviews are pretty spot on.


----------



## penelope tree

I love temptalia too but I was looking at a pic of her wearing a lipstick (can't remember which) and liked it, checked some other images and it looked different and someone else had actually mentioned that it wasn't like the pic on temptalia. I think it's very difficult as everyone has different skin, lighting, etc. This is not a dig at all!


----------



## hyacinthus

penelope tree said:


> I love temptalia too but I was looking at a pic of her wearing a lipstick (can't remember which) and liked it, checked some other images and it looked different and someone else had actually mentioned that it wasn't like the pic on temptalia. I think it's very difficult as everyone has different skin, lighting, etc. This is not a dig at all!



Was it MAC Plumful? I remember that a lot of the comments were from people saying that it looked nothing like that on them. 

Aside from that, Christine has some of the best swatches ever! I always check Temptalia before I even head out to the counters.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I watched (for sh*ts n giggles) the Blair video about her favorites, not even a few minutes in I was drawn in on whether she had breathed yet in all that talking


----------



## gwendolen

^ Bwahahahahah! She talks SO fast! I have no idea how she can do that. It's crazy.


----------



## penelope tree

I caved and took a look at one of her videos. I assume they are only watched by tweens, although they look older than that.


----------



## triotrio

I've never seen a Blair & Elle video in my life. I've never heard a single. good. thing. about. them.

I mean, say what you like about Tiffany's tutorials, but at least people LIKE her, y'know???


----------



## EllAva

^ I love Tiffany. I am a neutral girl so I love most of her looks. I love her personality, the fact that she is not over-exposed, the fact that she makes a lot of money but she doesn't flaunt it, and the fact that she literally makes me LOL in almost all of her videos. 

Elle and Blair, on the other hand, are walking advertisements for everything.  They don't even post beauty videos anymore.  IDGAF that you're attending a movie premiere, WTF does that have to do with the YT beauty community, AKA the reason you're quasi-famous? Ugh.  Rant over.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

sorry if this has been discussed already. i LOVE makeupgeektv. she has this shining personality and lately she's been looking thinner and so much more vibrant! i just came across her vids addressing her tummy tuck and breast lift after huge weight loss. i have to say i admire her for being honest and candid about her experience. good for her!


----------



## knics33

^I agree - how brave to share that experience! It was very inspirational. I love makeupgeek as well. She seems so nice and genuine.


----------



## razorkiss58

I sub makeupgeek I love her, I bought a beauty blender sponge when she did a video on it can't believe what I was missing out on. Plus her voice is easy to listen to!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

EllAva said:


> ^ I love Tiffany. I am a neutral girl so I love most of her looks. I love her personality, the fact that she is not over-exposed, the fact that she makes a lot of money but she doesn't flaunt it, and the fact that she literally makes me LOL in almost all of her videos.
> 
> Elle and Blair, on the other hand, are walking advertisements for everything. They don't even post beauty videos anymore. IDGAF that you're attending a movie premiere, WTF does that have to do with the YT beauty community, AKA the reason you're quasi-famous? Ugh. Rant over.


 

LOL they totally do it so they can flaunt to everyone how "famous" they are.. really nobody gives a f**k ....


----------



## NYCBelle

flsurfergirl3 said:


> sorry if this has been discussed already. i LOVE makeupgeektv. she has this shining personality and lately she's been looking thinner and so much more vibrant! i just came across her vids addressing her tummy tuck and breast lift after huge weight loss. i have to say i admire her for being honest and candid about her experience. good for her!



Love MakeUpGeek as well! I was just watching some vids a little while ago. I also love MichellePhan and lately I've been looking at DulceCandy87 she has some make up tutorials as well. She has a great blog.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I also love HRH collection btw, if you like jewelry, her own personal line is amazing.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I used to be subbed to her, and recently re-subbed and really am starting to love her videos. I've gone back and started watching the ones on her channel, I love her style it's so sophisticated


----------



## Tracy

I love Alex! ^^


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I also love HRH collection btw, if you like jewelry, her own personal line is amazing.



I like her jewelry too. But to be honest, a majority of the pieces are WAY overpriced


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DC-Cutie said:


> I like her jewelry too. But to be honest, a majority of the pieces are WAY overpriced


 
 I agree


----------



## Tracy

I agree also :shame:  As are michele1218's necklaces.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I've never checked hers out. I think Lorraine's are too but I guess they are designer unlike Alex's and Michelle's.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Okay what do we all think of Lorraine and the suspicious ring she wears on her wedding ring finger? She refuses to answer the question regarding her relationship....


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Okay what do we all think of Lorraine and the suspicious ring she wears on her wedding ring finger? She refuses to answer the question regarding her relationship....



I was just watching one of her hauls and wondering that. She seems like the kind of girl who would let EVERYONE know if she was engaged, BUT her jewelry choices are always a little over the top so she may just be wearing more costume stuff. 

But it is weird.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I just watched a video she posted on her vlog channel called theme parks and bike rides and at about the 2 minute mark, they have a very vague discussion about the ring (now rings) and something about the cruise and the vegas trip. Interesting.


----------



## Tracy

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Okay what do we all think of Lorraine and the suspicious ring she wears on her wedding ring finger? She refuses to answer the question regarding her relationship....



She loves to toy with people!


----------



## BabyDollChic

I don't believe for a second that Lorraine is engaged


----------



## knics33

^Yeah... not answering about being engaged while wearing a nice ring is just attention seeking and obnoxious. Like, you are or you're not lol.


----------



## kmh1190

It's a different ring now isn't it?  She started wearing a big stoned ring on that finger shortly after she started dating her current bf and now she's wearing another.  Doesn't that put her bf in a weird position, esp if they aren't really engaged?  Dude, better pony up with a 5 carat diamond when the time really comes.  Can't have the fake ring be bigger than the real one


----------



## ellacoach

I don't think Lorraine is engaged either, and as Tracy says...she loves to toy with people. That huge rock she is wearing now she supposedly got on their cruise, and one of the little rose gold eternity bands that she wears with it she got in Vegas at Tiffany.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I also love HRH collection btw, if you like jewelry, her own personal line is amazing.


 
I adore Alex. She is such a sweetie. She is very nice. I simply love her style.



BabyDollChic said:


> I don't believe for a second that Lorraine is engaged


 
Me either!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

flsurfergirl3 said:


> sorry if this has been discussed already. i LOVE makeupgeektv. she has this shining personality and lately she's been looking thinner and so much more vibrant! i just came across her vids addressing her tummy tuck and breast lift after huge weight loss. i have to say i admire her for being honest and candid about her experience. good for her!



Yes, I love makeup geek also.  She's very informative and has a great personality.


----------



## letsgoshopping

Lorraine just posted a video of her purchases from Vegas. She dropped some serious cash! The Tiffany ring alone is around $1800 (I wanted it but couldn't justify the price).


----------



## DC-Cutie

so does Lorraine just whip out her camera to start filming any and everything?


----------



## Auzzie

I cannot stomach Lorraine. At one time I was subscribed, but I found her attitude to be very irritating and off putting. When her viewers would call her out on some ignorant thing she would say, she would always claim sarcasm. I call BS on that. It is one thing to be sarcastic, but it is quite another to be down right nasty. I also found the way Lorriane would rub herself in her OOTDs to be odd. 

I think one of the reasons I am not feeling TiffanyD anymore is because, IMO, she has picked up some of Lorraines annoying habits. At one time I found Tiffany to be one of the best, but between the weird faces, the constant hair touching like she has lice, and the repeated "you know" while hardly ever completing a sentence is just too annoying. Tiffany is just dailing it in now.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I disagree, I think she is being sarcastic 

Loved the Herve Leger dress she bought.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lorraine strikes me as being one fry short of a happy meal...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Auzzie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I disagree, I think she is being sarcastic
> 
> Loved the Herve Leger dress she bought.



Maybe a few times, I can give her that. But a lot of the times, Imo, she is not.   She really has a rather negative outlook, and it is grating and not fun to watch....which is why I unsubscribed.


----------



## dr.pepper

does anyone else adore? ttsandra? she kind of reminds me of belledujournyc because of her style/hair/makeup. she's worth checking out, but it's mostly hauls/reviews, not so many tutorials.


----------



## Lola

kmh1190 said:


> It's a different ring now isn't it?  She started wearing a big stoned ring on that finger shortly after she started dating her current bf and now she's wearing another.  Doesn't that put her bf in a weird position, esp if they aren't really engaged?  Dude, better pony up with a 5 carat diamond when the time really comes.  Can't have the fake ring be bigger than the real one



Recently Lorraine has said she now has a real diamond and admitted that the other ring she wore before was a fake.  She says her "real" diamond is 2.84 cts. Her "fiance" is Brian Goetz, a hairdresser.  Not sure how a hairdresser could afford a $40,000 ring. The comments on her videos lately are really entertaining.  Everyone is saying her fiance is gay.


----------



## kmh1190

^I think she had a few fake rings.  The first ring she wore looked like an emerald cut diamond surrounded by diamonds-that one she only flashed briefly in her videos and didn't talk about it much.  The second ring that she started wearing a few weeks ago, the purported "fake" ring looked like a large round solitaire.  So now she has the "real" one... I think there is a good chance that she's helping him pay for it.  People probably assume Brian is gay because he's a 1.  hairdresser and 2. he seemed to hang around a group of gay men when she first started seeing him.

Her comments have become defensive, more defensive than usual.  I guess I can't blame her for it since she gets a lot of comments about her fiance's sexuality and that he is only with her for money/jewelry/place to live.


----------



## one2many

I don't watch Lorraine so you guys learn all this info from youtube?  It always amazes me how people are willing to put so much of their lives on the internet for the world to see.


----------



## kmh1190

Lorraine films "day in the life videos" to help sell jewelry for her family's store.  So yes, you learn a lot about her life watching her videos including what she eats.  According to her she only broadcasts a small portion of her life.  I don't consider her a true beauty guru bc she doesn't really do tutorials.  I was unsubscribed to her for a while but missed her hauls since she usually shops on a daily basis.


----------



## one2many

kmh1190 said:


> Lorraine films "day in the life videos" to help sell jewelry for her family's store. So yes, you learn a lot about her life watching her videos *including what she eats*. According to her she only broadcasts a small portion of her life. I don't consider her a true beauty guru bc she doesn't really do tutorials. I was unsubscribed to her for a while but missed her hauls since she usually shops on a daily basis.


 
Seriously?  I don't even know what to say.


----------



## sjunky13

Is the ring even real?


----------



## penelope tree

I have no idea who this person is!


----------



## Lola

sjunky13 said:


> Is the ring even real?



I kinda seriously doubt that the ring is real.  He is a hairdresser.  She sells jewelry online.  I think they rent an apartment- not own.  If they actually dropped about $40,000 (?) on a 2.84 ct round diamond, they aren't very smart.  She did have a whole bunch of fake diamond engagement rings.  Maybe this one is a fake too.  She says that it is real but she also says other BS.


----------



## one2many

penelope tree said:


> I have no idea who this person is!


 
From what I gather, she sells jewelry on youtube and may or may not be engaged to a potentially gay hairdresser.


----------



## penelope tree

one2many said:


> From what I gather, she sells jewelry on youtube and may or may not be engaged to a potentially gay hairdresser.


----------



## kmh1190

Lola said:


> I kinda seriously doubt that the ring is real. He is a hairdresser. She sells jewelry online. I think they rent an apartment- not own. If they actually dropped about $40,000 (?) on a 2.84 ct round diamond, they aren't very smart. She did have a whole bunch of fake diamond engagement rings. Maybe this one is a fake too. She says that it is real but she also says other BS.


 
I have a strange feeling that she is not afraid of debt. But I agree that with the way she spends money and the depressed housing market in that part of Florida she should have bought a place.  I think of that everytime she mentions buying a boat and wanting to drive an Aston-Martin.


----------



## Lola

kmh1190 said:


> I have a strange feeling that she is not afraid of debt. But I agree that with the way she spends money and the depressed housing market in that part of Florida she should have bought a place.  I think of that everytime she mentions buying a boat and wanting to drive an Aston-Martin.



That is a very good point!  Florida real estate prices are still depressed and yet they have not bought a place to live.  I watch Lorraine for entertainment--It so amuses to me to see how she has no sense of money.  I remember that she had Netflix yet she bought Southpark DVDs--not to mention Southpark episodes are all available for free online streaming.  She bought other DVDs that were free on Netflix too.  Another example, her family owns a clothing store yet she pays retail for jeans and shorts while on vacation in Vegas.  

She also commented that the Tiffany Metro was expensive.  Maybe she meant it's expensive for what it was.  But if the Metro was expensive to her, then how expensive is a 2.84 ct ring.  I think it would be around $30-40 grand or more.  Maybe Swanky or another diamond expert here can correct me.  Even if the stats of the ring were terrible, I think a 2.84 ct ring will still run you at least $30,000 right?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think we should all stop running to conclusions. Her family are clearly wealthy and going by the video, Brian's family do too. They have speedboats, nice houses, nice cars, they both wear nice clothes, shop in Lulu Lemon, go out for dinner near enough every evening, go on vacation a lot. Forgive me for being rude, but someone that doesn't have a lot of money couldn't afford to do that. We don't know the price of the ring either. 

ETA, I happen to live about 5 miles from Sarasota (which is where Lorraine lives) and I know that Les Ciseaux Salon & Spa (where Brian works) is a pretty high class salon. Just sayin'


----------



## knics33

^Regardless of how wealthy she is or her parents are, she still comes off as desperate and full of sh!t to me... Like the few times I have tried to watch her, all I can think is that what she portrays to youtube is not exactly reality. Sorry JMO.


----------



## kmh1190

I think the truth is somewhere in the middle.  Her parents do seem well off (the mother seems to be a hard-working saavy business woman) but I can't say that I think Lorraine herself is rich.  She def has a large disposable income but that doesn't mean she is rich without her parents.   I think a lot of what Lorraine does is for show and entertainment (she's always said that she wanted to be a public figure like Paris Hilton)-I must admit I find her very entertaining.  I give her a lot of leeway bc she's still relatively young and still has time to enjoy her simple life.

Can anyone recommend a youtuber who does make up for small asian eyes?  The only one I've found and like is Xteener.


----------



## siworae

kmh1190 said:


> Can anyone recommend a youtuber who does make up for small asian eyes?  The only one I've found and like is Xteener.


frmheadtotoe has monolids and I think her eye makeup looks pretty good.  I also like cl2425, she often does Asian celeb-inspired tutorials... she seems genuinely nice too.  She doesn't upload videos or update her blog as often as she used to... but still a great source for reviews and ideas.

jungsaemmool is a a celebrity makeup artist in Korea, and has worked with top stars like Song Hye Kyo, Jeon Ji Hyun, Kim Tae Hee, BoA, etc.  She also has some nice tutorials on her channel, if you like that type of look.


----------



## kmh1190

^Thank you.  I'll check them out


----------



## Lola

kmh, I like watching Fuzkittie.  She has small lid area to her eyes. She is really down to earth and likeable.  

As for Lorraine, even if she was rich or poor she is really bad at managing money.  She buys things she can get for free or cheaper as I pointed out previously.  Just because someone spends alot of money doesn't necessarily mean they are rich.  She could have alot of credit card debt.  

All that aside, I watch her like because you can't help not watching trainwrecks.  She just comes off as vapid with no passion or goals in life.  What does she really want to do with her life?  She just floats around aimlessly, shopping, drinking, shilling jewelry without a greater purpose or any driving ambition.  She is just so different from myself that I guess I just find it really interesting to watch.


----------



## kmh1190

^I'll check her out as well (fuzkittie).  I like watching gurus like lauren luke and tiffany d but don't find a majority of their looks wearable because my eyelids are so small.  Most smokey eye tutorials make me look like I have two black eyes.  And thick winged eyeliner doesn't work either because the eyeliner would occupy my entire lid.  So thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Lola

kmh, Fuzkittie only puts eyeliner on her upper waterline.  she use dark shadow to line her upper lashline.  She usually uses a light sparkly color on her lower lash line to open up the eyes


----------



## kmh1190

^I just subscribed to her.  She seems nice and she's a total product junkie like me.  I just watched her updated skincare routine and WOW.  She uses a lot of stuff- does that skincare layering that Michelle Phan recently did a video about.


----------



## cheburashka

Lola said:


> kmh, I like watching Fuzkittie. She has small lid area to her eyes. She is really down to earth and likeable.
> 
> As for Lorraine, even if she was rich or poor she is really bad at managing money. She buys things she can get for free or cheaper as I pointed out previously. Just because someone spends alot of money doesn't necessarily mean they are rich. She could have alot of credit card debt.
> 
> All that aside, I watch her like because you can't help not watching trainwrecks. She just comes off as vapid with no passion or goals in life. What does she really want to do with her life? She just floats around aimlessly, shopping, drinking, shilling jewelry without a greater purpose or any driving ambition. She is just so different from myself that I guess I just find it really interesting to watch.


 
Are you whoah on guru gossip ? I am not registered there but I read it for fun and you sound exactly like her.


----------



## triotrio

> She uses a lot of stuff- does that skincare layering that Michelle Phan recently did a video about.



That skin-layering thing - how does that even work?? I watched MP's vid and she'd put on one serum and then put something straight over it, and I was just wondering how it doesn't all mix together into one wet serum-y cocktail!


I'm actually not really minding TiffanyD as much as I used to, and I used to be her biggest critic. Maybe I'm mellowing! :giggles: But I also think she's gotten her enthusiasm back, where for a while she was kinda phoning it in. She's been doing other colours lately (though she still does about 2 black/browns to every other type of video). She just did a yellow eyeshadow look, which is as brave as I've ever seen her. It wasn't that flattering to be honest, but hey! at least she was trying something new!

But I still am not sure about her skills to be honest. You look at Lisa Eldridge or Pixiwoo, and the things they can do with amazing sharp lines and mixing on the back of the hand and so forth, and she's not really at that level at all. But she's also a professional make up artist who talks a lot about her "kit". I can't help feeling like she should do an advanced make up artistry course, and really develop onto the next level. It'd be great for her tutorials and probably give her a bit more confidence. I wouldn't dare suggest it though!!


----------



## michie

Every girl up the block is a "professional" makeup artist and "freelancer", in their opinion. And, I'm sure their opinion is really the only one that matters to them. Honestly, everyone is different and if everyone were like Pixiwoo, what would set them (Pixiwoo) apart from the rest? The fact of the matter is the majority of "Gurus" on YT are enthusiasts who can sometimes do a better job of applying makeup than the person who is watching. That's the appeal of the videos. I've said it before and again, real MUAs are working and hustling for jobs. I commend those who are on YT, dedicating a few hours to exposing their craft for others to see, but these ppl are few and far in between, IMO.


----------



## kmh1190

triotrio said:


> That skin-layering thing - how does that even work?? I watched MP's vid and she'd put on one serum and then put something straight over it, and I was just wondering how it doesn't all mix together into one wet serum-y cocktail!
> 
> 
> I'm actually not really minding TiffanyD as much as I used to, and I used to be her biggest critic. Maybe I'm mellowing! :giggles: But I also think she's gotten her enthusiasm back, where for a while she was kinda phoning it in. She's been doing other colours lately (though she still does about 2 black/browns to every other type of video). She just did a yellow eyeshadow look, which is as brave as I've ever seen her. It wasn't that flattering to be honest, but hey! at least she was trying something new!
> 
> But I still am not sure about her skills to be honest. You look at *Lisa Eldridge *or Pixiwoo, and the things they can do with amazing sharp lines and mixing on the back of the hand and so forth, and she's not really at that level at all. But she's also a professional make up artist who talks a lot about her "kit". I can't help feeling like she should do an advanced make up artistry course, and really develop onto the next level. It'd be great for her tutorials and probably give her a bit more confidence. I wouldn't dare suggest it though!!


 
Lisa Eldridge is amazing.  I love how she does videos about the eras of makeup and does professional looks using her vintage make up.  She is truly a professional.


----------



## triotrio

Lisa Eldridge is a Goddess. She's totally my new girl-crush.


----------



## Coastal112

So I looked through one of those "bash guru" forums, and some of those girls are really awful, commenting on weight, physical features, race, etc. things that shouldn't be made fun of because they can't change them! I understand calling out people's lies and annoying personalities, but they go too far. I'm so glad we don't do that here! 

Oh and I like watching frmheadtotoe, Tiffany D, and pixiwoo. I don't use any of their tutorials because my makeup looks best neutral, but I like to be exposed to different techniques and products. I think reviews and tutorials are great ways to find out about new products so I can go do ADDITIONAL research and see if it is something suitable for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I purchased the makeup brushes by Pixiwoo a few weeks ago and I have to say, I'm very pleased...  No shedding (after washing) and very soft.  My favorite is the convertible kabuki and the flat-top brush.


----------



## triotrio

The other sister - the pregnant one - mentioned in the most recent vid that the reason they don't shed is cos they're synthetic. Is that true, that only natural hair sheds?

Anyway, I wish they were available in my country - they look lovely and soft.


----------



## kmh1190

I thought all brushes have the ability to shed-it depends on the way the bristles are bound in the base, atleast that's what I've been told.  I've also been told not to dry the brushes upside down because the moisture breaks down the glue or whatever it is that holds the bristles together.  I wouldn't mind having a set of pixiwoo's brushes either.  Nice to hear that they are good quality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

triotrio said:


> The other sister - the pregnant one - mentioned in the most recent vid that the reason they don't shed is cos they're synthetic. Is that true, that only natural hair sheds?
> 
> Anyway, I wish they were available in my country - they look lovely and soft.



all fibers have the ability to shed, natural fibers shed more often.  Something about a breakdown of hydrating partials in natural fibers that causes the shedding.


----------



## Lola

cheburashka said:


> Are you whoah on guru gossip ? I am not registered there but I read it for fun and you sound exactly like her.



No, I'm not--but what is the guru gossip site you mention?  I might want to check it out.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

We're not permitted to talk about other forums


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am shocked that no one has mentioned Lorraine's pending nuptials on June 25:giggles: If someone has, please forgive me


----------



## sjunky13

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I am shocked that no one has mentioned Lorraine's pending nuptials on June 25:giggles: If someone has, please forgive me


 Get out? I saw a ring she was wearing. I thought it was fake and a joke. She said she was engaged before with the guy from Oklahoma. Is this a real engagment?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought he played for the other team


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sjunky13 said:


> Get out? I saw a ring she was wearing. I thought it was fake and a joke. She said she was engaged before with the guy from Oklahoma. Is this a real engagment?



This one seems legit They have gone so far as to put couple pics up in the apt/condo. Even they have a couples channel. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I thought he played for the other team



Yep there was the fake...but this one seems too real


----------



## sjunky13

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> This one seems legit They have gone so far as to put couple pics up in the apt/condo. Even they have a couples channel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep there was the fake...but this one seems too real


 what is fake, the ring or the man? LOL


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sjunky13 said:


> what is fake, the ring or the man? LOL



 In the past, the answer would had been yes both She once did a video for the Boyfriend tag with her gay friend. And the ring she had been wearing in previous videos, she acknowledged was a fake. But her last 2 videos on her current customs/couples channel, the guy in them has been her real boyfriend. Also,She had shown a pair shoes(Louboutins) as possible shoes for the wedding and that her recent bra purchase was for her wedding gown. One of the subbies asked when was the date, she replied June 25. Now I am 50/50 on it. You really can't tell with her if she is serious or kidding


----------



## kmh1190

^I think she's really getting married but don't really know if she's serious or not.  Seems like she wanted to get married and this guy is kinda going along with it all.  Her mom may not go to the wedding because of dog sitting issues.  Doesn't seem like her mother is taking it very seriously either.


----------



## penelope tree

Trolley-Dolly said:


> We're not permitted to talk about other forums



really? can we talk about MUA, i'd love to have a thread about people's experiences etc as I'm newish on there but can't seem to get a swap to work.


----------



## kmh1190

penelope tree said:


> really? can we talk about MUA, i'd love to have a thread about people's experiences etc as I'm newish on there but can't seem to get a swap to work.


 
You can discuss the youtube makeup gurus and personalities on this thread but can't discuss what has been said about them on other forums.


----------



## Tracy

You can discuss it here, but you may not link or promote another forum here. And just as a side note the website in question is pretty vile. I know I'd rather not have that negative vibe here.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ :true:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

kmh1190 said:


> ^I think she's really getting married but don't really know if she's serious or not.  Seems like she wanted to get married and this guy is kinda going along with it all.  *Her mom may not go to the wedding because of dog sitting issues.  Doesn't seem like her mother is taking it very seriously either*.



I think this is where the sarcasm comes in


----------



## penelope tree

Tracy said:


> You can discuss it here, but you may not link or promote another forum here. And just as a side note the website in question is pretty vile. I know I'd rather not have that negative vibe here.




I only went on to swap, not post in the forums, and was after some advice. but i think i will probably end up taking my items off the swap list because it's not working out for me.


----------



## sjunky13

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I think this is where the sarcasm comes in


 I don't get it. Why would she be sarcastic about that. How come Lorraines name and sarcasm are always mentioned?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ I guess you have to have the right sense of humour... I can see the sarcasm when she comes out with things she says, if you can't then I guess you think she's being serious


----------



## noon

I think it says a lot that Debbie was coming up with excuses not to go to Vegas for the wedding.


----------



## kmh1190

^Lorraine asked Debbie in one of her recent videos if she was coming to Vegas and Debbie started talking about it being difficult because of the dogs.  She also looked uncomfortable when Lorraine asked her. 
Trolley, I get Lorraine's sarcasm (ex:  "We're going to the liquor store because all we do is drink and are alcoholics") and I don't think this was Debbie's attempt at it.  Debbie seems to be pretty dry and direct.

Then again she should have just said "There's nobody to cover the store", which I could find believable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if TiffanyD will be a bridesmaid....


----------



## Sadexx

|I like TheBombshellSuite and michele1218 and Pixiwoo.


----------



## kmh1190

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if TiffanyD will be a bridesmaid....


 
She'll be in the area for IMATS LA.  Don't know if she's swinging by LV because she said in her last video that she's working the Sigma booth at various times.


----------



## penelope tree

i have an observation  has anyone else noticed that a lot of youtubers and gurus have very plucked eyebrows?


----------



## noon

So did Lorraine get married?


----------



## Lola

noon said:


> So did Lorraine get married?



Yeah, I would like to know if Lorraine actually went through with a wedding.  Does anyone know how to look up a marriage license in public records?


----------



## kmh1190

Debbie (Lorraine's mother) posted a video on her channel "Debbie Does Vegas" but I couldn't get through the entire thing but it was her way of showing "Yes, I was here" to all the naysayers. I'm assuming yes, Lorraine did get married.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Interesting! Can't wait to see the video if she posts it.  If so,I might be on The Current Couple channel. Yeah I sub to it...so shamed:giggles:


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I just saw the Debbie Does Vegas video. She says that they went to the wedding, that it was good then she babbles about not liking to gamble. 

I'm hoping that Lorraine does post the wedding video soon, though!


----------



## kmh1190

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^Interesting! Can't wait to see the video if she posts it. If so,I might be on The Current Couple channel. Yeah I sub to it...so shamed:giggles:


 
I haven't subbed to it YET.  I'm kinda embarrassed that I'm still subbed to her currentboobies channel but as I said earlier I missed her daily hauls.

I AM a subscriber to Debbie's channel.  I like Debbie but it is better when Lorraine films her and asks her questions.  There's a better camera chemistry between Lorraine and her as opposed to when the dad films.


----------



## noon

lol off to check out Debbie's video!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Lola said:


> Yeah, I would like to know if Lorraine actually went through with a wedding.  Does anyone know how to look up a marriage license in public records?



She really got married. The records on located on the "other" forum.


----------



## noon

I just saw one of their wedding pics, they both look awkward.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She looks tacky.


----------



## penelope tree

originally i had no idea who this woman was, i have seen her website but i still don't really understand what she does or why she is called currentboobies? it seems like the weirdest name to give yourself.


----------



## ellacoach

noon said:


> I just saw one of their wedding pics, they both look awkward.


 
Yes, especially Brian. 



Trolley-Dolly said:


> She looks tacky.


 
I thought the same thing. Very tacky. I noticed she had her arms loaded up with her gizillion bracelets...


----------



## kmh1190

penelope tree said:


> originally i had no idea who this woman was, i have seen her website but i still don't really understand what she does or why she is called *currentboobies*? it seems like the weirdest name to give yourself.


 

I think it is a "sarcastic" reference to her endowed busom that may or may not be real.  thecurrentcustom was first and she followed suit with her second channel thecurrentboobies.  I don't really understand where she came up with "currentcustom" in the first place.


----------



## Needanotherbag

kmh1190 said:


> I think it is a "sarcastic" reference to her endowed busom that may or may not be real.  thecurrentcustom was first and she followed suit with her second channel thecurrentboobies.  I don't really understand where she came up with "currentcustom" in the first place.



"the current custom" is the definition of *fashion* in many dictionaries...not exactly sure about the boobies part though


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Yeah you're right. It means fashion. 

I don't see it as sarcasm, I see it as just a random name, humour.


----------



## Lola

In the facebook pics she posted of her wedding, she looks HUGE and thick next to her little man Brian. Brian looks like a little boy ready for his barmitz.


----------



## MariellaKatz

*You may not promote yourself here.*

i've been following lorraine for quite a while now, and in all honesty she seems like a really nice person


----------



## kmh1190

^I don't think you can promote yourself here.


----------



## skydive nikki

Wow!! I have been hearing everyone talk about Lorraine, but I never knew where to find her vids.  I just found her blog and wow!  I can see why she is such a topic.  The first thing that bugged me is that she can barley move her mouth when she talks.  It is strange.  Did she have to much filler or something?  Yikes.  Her personality is dull and dry.  Does she share any good tips?


----------



## kmh1190

^She hauls alot and that's her thing. She doesn't promote products like some of the others-everything she buys is with her own money.

Anybody here still follow panacea81 (Lauren Luke)?  Looks like she has her own brush line out now.


----------



## one2many

kmh1190 said:


> ^She hauls alot and that's her thing. She doesn't promote products like some of the others-everything she buys is with her own money.
> 
> *Anybody here still follow panacea81 (Lauren Luke)? Looks like she has her own brush line out now*.


 
I love Lauren Luke.  She is very sweet and always wants to please her viewers.  Her brushes look nice.


----------



## kmh1190

^Yes, I've always like watching her. She's got a friendly girl next door camera vibe about her.


Just a edit about my last post to in response to skydivenikki, I meant that Lorraine doesn't review stuff she was given for free. The only stuff she promotes are things from her family's store.


----------



## skydive nikki

kmh1190 said:


> ^Yes, I've always like watching her. She's got a friendly girl next door camera vibe about her.
> 
> 
> Just a edit about my last post to in response to skydivenikki, I meant that Lorraine doesn't review stuff she was given for free. The only stuff she promotes are things from her family's store.


I see.  I can respect her for that.  Some gurus only have good things to say about their reviews.  It is obvious they are getting paid to review certain brands, and they want them to be positive.  I want them to give their honest unbiased opinions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

one2many said:


> I love Lauren Luke.  She is very sweet and always wants to please her viewers.  Her brushes look nice.



I like Lauren, too.  I just have to watch her on mute.  She talks a bit too much for my taste.  But I've got to give it to her, I think she is the 1st Guru  to make it - first with her eyeshadows and now the brushes.  As a single parent, she's done well


----------



## DearBuddha

I love Lauren Luke. Her personality is just adorable to me, and she seems like she's very down-to-earth and real about her success. There's no pretentiousness or self-entitlement there, which I think goes a long way in making or breaking a guru.


----------



## Spfstar

penelope tree said:


> i have an observation  has anyone else noticed that a lot of youtubers and gurus have very plucked eyebrows?


 

Yes! I think that its easy to fill in/ change the shape of your brows when there is less hair.... Or maybe they just overpluck, lol. 

Like on Pixiwoo2, for example. She says they don't grow... but she only has half of a brow! Hmm.....


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Both girls from pixiwoo have gross eyebrows ush:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Did y'all see "Elle" and "Blair" have been nominated for Teen Choice Awards


----------



## knics33

Yeah.... it surprises me that Nick would recognize them. Especially since they are "controversial"/have a lot of haters. I mean, they are being recognized for pushing products to 14 year old girls by companies who pay them. Seems a little lame to me. 

My vote definitely goes to Shane Dawson lol.


----------



## penelope tree

Spfstar said:


> Yes! I think that its easy to fill in/ change the shape of your brows when there is less hair.... Or maybe they just overpluck, lol.
> 
> Like on Pixiwoo2, for example. She says they don't grow... but she only has half of a brow! Hmm.....



hey, thanks for replying to my comment 
The only reason i think its odd is because these gurus are really into makeup, some of them work on professional shoots, and i assume they follow catwalk makeup trends... models generally have quite thick eyebrows. so i thought they would have too, as its generally considered aesthetically better to even out the face? (i think so, anyway)
and yeah some peoples don't grow back - but mine are lots thicker now than when i was a teen so thats not always the case.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

knics33 said:


> Yeah.... it surprises me that Nick would recognize them. Especially since they are "controversial"/have a lot of haters. I mean, they are being recognized for pushing products to 14 year old girls by companies who pay them. Seems a little lame to me.
> 
> My vote definitely goes to Shane Dawson lol.


 
 mine too!


----------



## indigo16

Wayne Goss (gossmakeupartist) gives really good advice on technique. My favorites are his tutorials on applying blush and using a foundation brush.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Did anyone download the Sephora ipad app and have the code for the free Shiseido lipgloss? TY!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Did you see this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZwUoE_FWmg

She said she has a friend who is a nutrition coach, yeah whatever  what a load of bullsh*t. She says she likes to eat healthy but she doesn't eat completely healthy, she eats junkfood. Umm going by what she had in her grocery bags it looks like she's on a pretty strict diet. Maybe that's to maintain her size zero waist huh?


----------



## omgblonde

^ I actually really like Elle & Blair and their videos.. but I think it's _so_ odd when they do videos/blog posts on nutrition :weird:

Like the other day when they did a blog post about some detox meal replacement drink. Way to encourage all your young subscribers to try that out! :/ Not good at all.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeah, their subscribers are kids too. Weird.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Ok so blair and elle were nominated for the teen choice awards....what is wrong with this world!? I hope to God they don't win!


----------



## domates

^ in what category?!


----------



## one2many

Apparently DulceCandy is attending the Teen Choice Awards after party. 

The Teen Choice Awards must be very elite


----------



## skydive nikki

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Did you see this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZwUoE_FWmg
> 
> She said she has a friend who is a nutrition coach, yeah whatever  what a load of bullsh*t. She says she likes to eat healthy but she doesn't eat completely healthy, she eats junkfood. Umm going by what she had in her grocery bags it looks like she's on a pretty strict diet. Maybe that's to maintain her size zero waist huh?



I tried to watch this, but it was painful.  I think she should stop making videos and go back to school.  If she is going to be in the public image and be a "role model" she should learn how to speak.This is what she says about everything in the video, "this is like super healthy like omg I like love it.  Its like totally like my favorite! I looked at the ingredients and like asked my friend and like she says its like good for you.  Look at this drink, it has this like stuff floating in it, so I know its like good for you."  I would love to go back and count how many times she says like, but her annoying voice kills me.  I know this sounds mean, But I don't care


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Word. She talks like a highschool student, she's what 22/23?


----------



## skydive nikki

She is?  She talks like she is 15 or 16 and not very educated at that level.  Hopefully she keeps her looks because that is all she has. When those go that will be the end. Sad.


----------



## blah956

has anyone used lauren lukes new brushes?


----------



## bonchicgenre

skydive nikki said:


> She is?  She talks like she is 15 or 16 and not very educated at that level.  Hopefully she keeps her looks because that is all she has. When those go that will be the end. Sad.



She went to Miami of Ohio if I remember correctly. Here in Ohio it's actually a school known for their education and is some what difficult to get in to - more so then OU and OSU. I'm her age (did not attend Miami) but she speaks worse compared to all of my friends. I wonder what she studied?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Didn't she study law?


----------



## bonchicgenre

Yes I think you're right! Clearly is not going to attend law school since she is "making it" in the beauty world.


----------



## skydive nikki

Sounds like she is the unlikable version of Elle from Legally Blonde.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I read on the guru trash forum that she calls herself Elle because she had to choose her "internet name" and as she was studying law and is blonde and appears dumb, she choose Elle after Elle Woods of Legally Blonde.


----------



## Samia

Did anyone watch the new lisa eldridge video on matchy matchy makeup? I really liked it!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Anybody here watch Michelle Phan & Miss Jessica Harlow? I love them. Bubzbeauty is cool too.


----------



## Darlene_B

LouboutinHottie said:


> Anybody here watch Michelle Phan & Miss Jessica Harlow? I love them. Bubzbeauty is cool too.



I like the last two but Michelle Phan is ridiculous ...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOL totally agree on Michele Phan... weird


----------



## Ditaa

Ive really been trying to love Michelle Phan, but i feel her videos are more about everything else then makeup, and when she does makeup... Well, ive seen better gurus.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ditaa said:


> Ive really been trying to love Michelle Phan, but i feel her videos are more about everything else then makeup, and when she does makeup... Well, ive seen better gurus.



she's about business partnerships now..


----------



## Darlene_B

Yeah i personally don't think she has much talent where make up is concerned she is just in it for the money now, all she does is push Lancome non stop now in her videos.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Darlene_B said:


> I like the last two but Michelle Phan is ridiculous ...



Why do you think so?


----------



## Ditaa

Did anyone see Blairs new fall fashion video? Seriously, it was horrible. I posted a constructive critics comment, and she didnt even approve of it. All the comments she approves are from 14 year old girls saying they love it -.-


----------



## Darlene_B

LouboutinHottie said:


> Why do you think so?



Well as a make up artist myself she just hasn't much talent and she is pretty obviously in it for the money all she does is push Lancome.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Darlene_B said:


> Well as a make up artist myself she just hasn't much talent and she is pretty obviously in it for the money all she does is push Lancome.



I agree, that she pushes brands all the time, it's like she's always marketing stuff. (Like her latest blog post, she is sponsoring BellaSugar) She always just uses one brand like she is getting paid by them.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I am wondering if Skinny Cow snacks are the product of the month for gurus? I have watched 2 so far that have mentioned how "great" Skinny Cow is in their Aug faves


----------



## michie

Has this been posted? Or, better yet, is it even allowed? Sorry if I'm breaking a rule by doing so...DulceCandy87's closet/office: http://www.dulcecandy.com/2011/09/dulcecandy-closetoffice.html


Very inspirational, as I'm thinking of doing this to my makeup room, but I don't know how she finds anything!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ I LOVE THAT
but how does she get any work done in her "office" with all that as a distraction, it looks like the sale-section of a forever 21


----------



## keodi

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *I am wondering if Skinny Cow snacks are the product of the month for gurus?* I have watched 2 so far that have mentioned how "great" Skinny Cow is in their Aug faves


 
I was wondering that too, I watched a vid last  night that mentioned the skinny cow snacks, they're so health and a better alternative to candy..hmmm me thinks you have a point DeeDee..


----------



## knics33

I just discovered amarixe and she seems very cool and down to earth (i.e. not money hungry and big-headed). She does great every day, wearable tutorials.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

keodi said:


> I was wondering that too, I watched a vid last  night that mentioned the skinny cow snacks, they're so health and a better alternative to candy..hmmm me thinks you have a point DeeDee..



 glad I am not alone.


----------



## annam

I have been reading great reviews about Milani products. Has anyone in Canada seen them?


----------



## Ellapretty

^I've seen a limited Milani selection at the Loblaws beauty section (Real Canadian Superstore) - but they didn't carry some of the more popular products like the orgasm-dupe blush.


----------



## penelope tree

PurseXaXholic said:


> ^ I LOVE THAT
> but how does she get any work done in her "office" with all that as a distraction, it looks like the sale-section of a forever 21



lol I had to go look and I see what you mean about the clothes... overall it's amazing, very organised (and I assume it has a window on the side not shown? If not its a bit cave-like!) but a little bit busy. I don't read that blog so I suppose it might inspire her having all that going on.


----------



## rainkiss_cher

I like xteeener.  Since she's asian... her makeup techniques cater for the Asian/Oriental beauty.  I learned so much from her.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cait

annam said:


> I have been reading great reviews about Milani products. Has anyone in Canada seen them?


 
I've seen them at Sears (of all places) in suburbia; better selection than Loblaws/Superstore, too. They have the liquif'eyes and brow pencils, AFAIK too.

And... they've been popping up a lot in Winners. In the crappiest packages and combinations, but they are there.


----------



## Tracy

Please keep this thread o topic please


----------



## penelope tree

Christine was asked on Temptalia about whether GWPs encourage her to buy makeup and she said no, she ends up with all the minis just sitting in a drawer not being used. no kidding christine! of course you don't need GWPs!


----------



## being.myself

I love make up gurus.  I find it interesting this phenomenon of people sharing so much with the public online.  It looks fun but I could never do it myself.  It bugs me when they overdo the cute, ditzy act though.


----------



## penelope tree

being.myself said:


> I love make up gurus.  I find it interesting this phenomenon of people sharing so much with the public online.  It looks fun but I could never do it myself.  It bugs me when they overdo the cute, ditzy act though.



that's why i like lisa eldridge.


----------



## being.myself

penelope tree said:


> that's why i like lisa eldridge.



Thanks for the recommendation!  omg, it says she's been a professional makeup artist for 21 years... she looks so young!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Soooo I saw a tweet that Blair is on TPF now? Because she tweeted about how she is addicted to the forum. God help us!!!


----------



## being.myself

I like FleurDeForce... especially because she's very British.  I must say I admire any guru's courage, putting themselves up for everyone to see.  They must have to be thick-skinned!


----------



## noon

Jeannam2008 said:


> Soooo I saw a tweet that Blair is on TPF now? Because she tweeted about how she is addicted to the forum. God help us!!!



Elle has been a member of TPF for a long time and she's a friend of Megs. So Blair has probably been a member for a while too.


----------



## noon

being.myself said:


> I like FleurDeForce... especially because she's very British.  I must say I admire any guru's courage, putting themselves up for everyone to see.  They must have to be thick-skinned!



I like Fleur too, even though I think she has become a bit of sell out. I think its great she is successful but her videos seem too business like if that makes sense.


----------



## being.myself

noon said:


> I like Fleur too, even though I think she has become a bit of sell out. I think its great she is successful but her videos seem too business like if that makes sense.



Oh I get what you mean.  I don't need to be sold brands because I've already found brands and types of make up that I'm happy with, so that kind of vid puts me off.  I mainly watch for makeup/nail application tips or style stuff.


----------



## penelope tree

scrangie is so cute with all her halloween things, and always beauty products that smell like food!


----------



## Tracy

penelope tree said:


> scrangie is so cute with all her halloween things, and always beauty products that smell like food!



Is Scrangie on You Tube now?


----------



## penelope tree

Tracy said:


> Is Scrangie on You Tube now?



Do you know something I don't or did my message imply she was on Youtube?


----------



## penelope tree

I don't actually know what scrangie looks like... just the eyes, nails and lips separately!!!


----------



## Tracy

penelope tree said:


> Do you know something I don't or did my message imply she was on Youtube?



No, but this is the Youtube makeup guru chat thread so I thought since you posted about her here that she made a channel.


----------



## CCLOVECC

My personal favs are holly and Rae.  I find holly's taste in makeup similar to my own, and after trying out some of the products she's recommended, I really love them and have grown to trust her judgment.  I find Rae really thoughtful in her reviews.  You can tell she's a collector of the limited editions(not all, of course) and is picky with the pieces she loves.  I feel like her "loves" are more diverse and experimental.


----------



## noon

noon said:


> I like Fleur too, even though I think she has become a bit of sell out. I think its great she is successful but her videos seem too business like if that makes sense.



I don't often quote myself lol, but just to add I have really gone off Fleur. She has just launched her own website and while it is a nice website I feel it is so "corporate" and impersonal. Its clearly just another way to make money. She is even selling bracelets and goodness what else she will also try to sell to her subscribers. It seems all these youtube gurus have moved into the jewelery business first it was Lorraine then it was belledujournyc then it was michele1218 and pixi2woo and I am sure there are many more! I don't want to come across like I have a problem with their success because I don't - I think it is great that so many of these girls have found a way to make good money. But the whole attitude these gurus seem to have I find very disheartening - they should be making enough money from their videos and blogs why do they feel the need to push other unrelated items on their loyal subscribers. Most of the people purchasing these things off them are teenagers and are impressionable. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## keodi

noon said:


> I don't often quote myself lol, but just to add I have really gone off Fleur. She has just launched her own website and while it is a nice website I feel it is so "corporate" and impersonal. Its clearly just another way to make money. She is even selling bracelets and goodness what else she will also try to sell to her subscribers. It seems all these youtube gurus have moved into the jewelery business first it was Lorraine then it was belledujournyc then it was michele1218 and pixi2woo and I am sure there are many more! I don't want to come across like I have a problem with their success because I don't - I think it is great that so many of these girls have found a way to make good money. But the whole attitude these gurus seem to have I find very disheartening - they should be making enough money from their videos and blogs why do they feel the need to push other unrelated items on their loyal subscribers. Most of the people purchasing these things off them are teenagers and are impressionable. Sorry for the rant!


I agree!


----------



## triotrio

Tiffany has just uploaded a vid defending her use of freebies, lol. 

She gets a package from MAC every month and says she doesn't promote MAC that much but c'mon! She barely uses anything else!!! 

And whilst she says that MAC don't pay her, she was silent on her renumeration from Sigma. Apart from saying that she says to them frequently "If you want me to promote this product you need to change it" which is fairly blatant. 

That said, I do think her defensiveness about the whole issue (she got kinda worked up, it was interesting) means that she really sees herself as one of the good guys. Maybe she is, I dunno.

Re: Fleur. I agree her new website is pretty unappealing. It's odd, as her blog was cute. Her tutorials are hilarious though, for all the wrong reasons - every single look turns out the exact same! Not sure why - maybe it's her lighting or just her skin tone or something.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

noon said:


> I don't often quote myself lol, but just to add I have really gone off Fleur. She has just launched her own website and while it is a nice website I feel it is so "corporate" and impersonal. Its clearly just another way to make money. She is even selling bracelets and goodness what else she will also try to sell to her subscribers. It seems all these youtube gurus have moved into the jewelery business first it was Lorraine then it was belledujournyc then it was michele1218 and pixi2woo and I am sure there are many more! I don't want to come across like I have a problem with their success because I don't - I think it is great that so many of these girls have found a way to make good money. But the whole attitude these gurus seem to have I find very disheartening - they should be making enough money from their videos and blogs why do they feel the need to push other unrelated items on their loyal subscribers. Most of the people purchasing these things off them are teenagers and are impressionable. Sorry for the rant!



I totally understand what you are saying. I started watching Fleur about 9 months ago and I have noticed a huge change in the way she films. She doesn't really give much of an opinion on the products anymore. It seems more like she is just trying to sell the product. I think her website is great, especially Woof's Corner (I think that adds a nice personal touch) but I was a bit thrown off when I saw that she was selling leather wrap bracelets. It's not like we have seen in her videos that she was obsessed with them or anything.  Then, I could understand why she would be selling them, but it just kind of seemed off the wall. 

I am in LOVE with Tanya Burr (pixi2woo) though. She seems so genuine in her videos and just like a nice girl all around. I'm super excited that she and Jim are moving in together. lol.


----------



## Tracy

I believe that Tiffany doesn't get paid by MAC.  She has used/promoted MAC from the very beginning of her channel and she's a MUA who use lots of MAC.  I'm sure they send her things like she said, she seems honest about what she likes, what she doesn't and isn't afraid to say, "if you have ____, you don't need this other thing."
Also, Sigma has and affiliate program that any beauty blogger, "Guru" can join.


----------



## triotrio

I think that her relationship with Sigma is beyond just an affiliate. Wasn't it Sigma who brought her to Paris? And it does sound from what she says like she is asked for opinions on design and she is listened to quite intently. 

Note that I don't neccessarily disapprove of such arrangements as long as the blogger is frank about it. And I think she is quite frank. 

The only time I really wasn't keen on the arrangement was when she was doing tutorials using the new Sigma eyeshadow palettes. That made me feel a bit uncomfortable as she was acting like she was just doing a tut like she did for the UD Naked palette, but it's plainly different as afaik she has no business arrangment with UD and I do believe her enthusiasm for the Naked palette is really genuine and has nothing to do with the brand at all.


----------



## Tracy

Oh yeah, at this point she and other guru's are more than affiliates with Sigma.  I questioned her honesty when the original Sigma eye shadows came out.  She was praising them and they turned out to be crap, hence the new palettes.


----------



## one2many

Sigma sent quite a few of them to Paris.  And they gave quite a few of those palettes away to youtube gurus.  I don't care if you promote, hey everyone's got to make money some how, just don't over do it.

Speaking of over doing it...Mac sends their every month new collections to so many 'gurus'.  Now that's overkill.

Why does youtube always put already watched old videos back on my list after I remove them?  So annoying youtube.  No I don't want to watch the Halloween tutorial from a month again right now.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

In the video where Tiffany "explains" her relationship with MAC, she seemed pretty honest when she was going over the products. She didn't exactly seem that thrilled with them in my opinion. I'm not sure if that is how she normally is in her videos (I have only seen a couple of them) or if she just made it look that way for show - as in she wanted to make a point to "prove" that she doesn't promote products that she doesn't really like.


----------



## Cait

You know, everyone has to make a living and to eat. I don't believe most of these stars really use L'Oreal or Garnier (and if they do, it's in addition to things the masses generally can't afford - diamond facials, top-of-the-line fillers, IPL, etc.) so I don't see why it's okay for a star to tell a white lie or embellish, but not okay for a Beauty Guru too 

At the same token, I did feel like TiffanyD's video (and I don't really enjoy her, nothing personal - she just doesn't appeal to me) danced around it, but didn't really answer or respond to any of the real questions/controversy, from what I can tell as a casual observer.


----------



## Ellapretty

I think one of the reasons people turn to blogs and vlogs rather than magazines etc is because there *is/WAS a level of honesty*. If you see a vlogger looking pretty - and she tells you what she uses - that is usually more accurate than hearing what a celeb wore (as the answer may depend on celeb endorsements/make-up artist endorsements rather than what the celeb actually used).

If beauty gurus are telling white lies too - then we are losing the "real opinion/real voice" that we turned to them for in the first place.

In regards to TiffanyD - I DON'T consider her to be a beauty guru that has sold out...she reviews a lot of products - and a lot of her recommendations are spot on (Origins Vitazing, Tarte blushes) - so I still like watching her. There are some beauty gurus that I stopped watching because everything they mentioned was sponsored - and I didn't trust their opinions any longer.


----------



## Cait

Well, caveat emptor - no matter who the endorser is.


----------



## BellaLuella

Do we have a thread to request product recs for looks we would like to recreate? I searched but could not find one....


----------



## Tracy

BellaLuella said:


> Do we have a thread to request product recs for looks we would like to recreate? I searched but could not find one....



If you have a pic of a look you can always start a thread for recommendations.  The ladies here are super helpful!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Tiffany has started to grow on me a whole lot more than she used to. And Waylon is so freaking cute!


----------



## knics33

I agree. I really enjoy her vids now, but she used to annoy me. Her earlier videos were a snooze-fest IMO. She seems more relatable now if that makes sense.


----------



## babyspring114

I like watching gosswaynemakeupartist


----------



## Samia

Did you all see this..awwwww


----------



## Samia

And followed by


----------



## noon

Just saw this article in the dailymail on pixi2woo http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2087822/Tanya-Burr-Blogger-YouTube-sensation-make-tutorials.html


----------



## Tracy

Really? Hm.  I think it's reasonable to think some of her success is due to her boyfriend's sisters, no?


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

Tracy said:


> Really? Hm.  I think it's reasonable to think some of her success is due to her boyfriend's sisters, no?



I don't like Pixiwoo nearly as much as I like Pixi2woo. Tanya seems to have a lot more personality in her videos versus Sam and Nic. If you're looking for straight tutorials without any hoopla, then I think pixiwoo is fine, but if you're looking for something a little more fun with some personality, Tanya is the way to go, imo!


----------



## dress1

Tanya is a makeup artist. She's in her 20's and has Angelina type lips. She's come into her style in the last year or so(IMHO). Perhaps it does help she has Pixiwoo ties but she's had to do the hard work just like the rest of them.


----------



## DimePoNaDime

New to the board and posting my own tutorials on youtube. Hope you check em out! What draws you to a Vlogger? How did you stumble across the ones you love? All of my subscriptions are from subscribing to this one Vlogger and then liking her friends who have similar posts. Did/Do you all do the same? What are your thoughts?


----------



## bagfashionista

are there any suggestions of gurus who are slightly older than the normal early 20s/mid 20s? i'm 28 and want to see someone who's perhaps around the same age range or older --- if she's asian, even better, as it would be more relevant to my skintype/coloring


----------



## Cait

bagfashionista said:


> are there any suggestions of gurus who are slightly older than the normal early 20s/mid 20s? i'm 28 and want to see someone who's perhaps around the same age range or older --- if she's asian, even better, as it would be more relevant to my skintype/coloring


 
blushingpixie. She's half-Asian, but she's absolutely stunning. She doesn't update every week or anything, but her videos are to the point and she has a very soothing (if that makes sense) style of delivery.


----------



## one2many

I don't mind makeupbytiffanyd.  But she just did a 13:53 video telling you that you should go to target.com to look for coupons before you go to Target.  I spaced out during 90% of the video so I may possibly have missed something important but I'm pretty sure that video could have been tops 1 minute long.


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

I have started watching this chick lately. FYI she has a real thick southern accent.
http://www.youtube.com/user/nitraab?blend=1&ob=0


----------



## xikry5talix

bagfashionista said:


> are there any suggestions of gurus who are slightly older than the normal early 20s/mid 20s? i'm 28 and want to see someone who's perhaps around the same age range or older --- if she's asian, even better, as it would be more relevant to my skintype/coloring




Frmheadtotoe is 26? I love her videos! She's very pretty and so sweet.


----------



## cosmogrl5

bagfashionista said:


> are there any suggestions of gurus who are slightly older than the normal early 20s/mid 20s? i'm 28 and want to see someone who's perhaps around the same age range or older --- if she's asian, even better, as it would be more relevant to my skintype/coloring



I'd like to find more of these too.  I enjoy watching *CheckInTheMirror*, *VeronikasBlushing*, *amarixe*, *emilynoel83*, *EverythingLuxy*, *GlamLifeGuru*, *hrhcollection*, *lisaeldridgedotcom*, *MakeupByAlli*, *MakeupByTiffanyD*, and *wendyslookbook*.

Clearly, I am a bit obsessed!


----------



## natt

Hi girls )
Could you see this lot  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230746473423&clk_rvr_id=315776073904&mfe=sidebar
Are they authentic ?


----------



## Tracy

natt said:


> Hi girls )
> Could you see this lot
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230746473423&clk_rvr_id=315776073904&mfe=sidebar
> Are they authentic ?



This isn't the authenticate thread, please repost here:http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/authenticate-this-beauty-items-338504.html


----------



## cosmogrl5

Found a new one that I love today (although she is mainly a fashion blogger): *extrapetiteblog*.  I'm obsessed!


----------



## Ellapretty

cosmogrl5 said:


> Found a new one that I love today (although she is mainly a fashion blogger): *extrapetiteblog*.  I'm obsessed!



I love her too.. Her recs ALWAYS work for me...clothing and make-up, Jean definitely picks out the best things!


----------



## cosmogrl5

Ellapretty said:


> I love her too.. Her recs ALWAYS work for me...clothing and make-up, Jean definitely picks out the best things!



She really does!  I just wish that she did videos more often.  She seems to do about one per month.


----------



## Ellapretty

cosmogrl5 said:


> She really does!  I just wish that she did videos more often.  She seems to do about one per month.



I think her videos are going to be even less frequent now - she wrote on her blog that she's not going to be posting as much since she's sitting for the CFA level 3 exam.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Ellapretty said:


> I think her videos are going to be even less frequent now - she wrote on her blog that she's not going to be posting as much since she's sitting for the CFA level 3 exam.



Aw, boo!  I'm happy for her though, so I'll try not to be selfish and will let her study.


----------



## babyspring114

Cait said:
			
		

> blushingpixie. She's half-Asian, but she's absolutely stunning. She doesn't update every week or anything, but her videos are to the point and she has a very soothing (if that makes sense) style of delivery.



I agree with Blushingpixie. She's very nice to watch and doesn't make me hit the done button right away unlike others.


----------



## Pink Sangria

dope2111!! she is my fav!!! she can pretty much transform her self in to anyone!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Why is this no longer a sticky?


----------



## blah956

are there any makeup guru's that review and do color swatches that have a tan or brown skin tone? someone, preferably, that doesn't make me want to scratch out my eyes and ears


----------



## Machick333

blah956 said:


> are there any makeup guru's that review and do color swatches that have a tan or brown skin tone? someone, preferably, that doesn't make me want to scratch out my eyes and ears


 
LOL well i have tanned skin... and do swatches on my blog. 

http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/

i also have a YT channel but havent posted tehre in ages... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MAChick3?feature=mhee

i certainly hope i dont make you scratch out your eyes LOL


----------



## keodi

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Why is this no longer a sticky?


 
I think becuase of the infrequent posting..


----------



## girlygeek

Pink Sangria said:


> dope2111!! she is my fav!!! she can pretty much transform her self in to anyone!!



Same! Love the video on her pet owl too


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ I love dope2111 too.

What's up with all the mean horrible comments about the Kandee Johnson u tube makeup artist? She seems real good.


----------



## BrittanyDarling

blah956 said:


> are there any makeup guru's that review and do color swatches that have a tan or brown skin tone? someone, preferably, that doesn't make me want to scratch out my eyes and ears


temptalia does reviews and swatches go to temptalia.com and you can find your foundation color match, makeup swatches, reviews, collections, and dupe list


----------



## blah956

Machick333 said:


> LOL well i have tanned skin... and do swatches on my blog.
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/
> 
> i also have a YT channel but havent posted tehre in ages...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MAChick3?feature=mhee
> 
> i certainly hope i dont make you scratch out your eyes LOL





BrittanyDarling said:


> temptalia does reviews and swatches go to temptalia.com and you can find your foundation color match, makeup swatches, reviews, collections, and dupe list



i should've been more specific. looking for a slightly darker tone then the listed above ^_^


----------



## one2many

I just watched gossmakeupartist's new video where he is giving a bunch of things away free.  I think it's so nice to give away products to subscribers.  Shows you care......BUT does it bother anyone else that it's used products?  I know he probably just swatched stuff and people do makeup swaps all the time but he held up brushes he was giving away and they were all dirty.  Yes they can be cleaned, I know that.  I also know I don't have to enter (which I didn't) but I'm curious if anyone else has mixed feelings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ yeah, I noticed some of the products are used and that's just gross. I suspect he's doing all of these giveaways to up his subscriber numbers, but if you're going to do it, giveaway new/unused products.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> I noticed some of the products are used and that's just gross.



Yuck!


----------



## one2many

Thank you for making me not feel weird about it.  At least wash the brushes before you show them.  One of them he even dropped on the floor during the video.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Wayne, I just wish he'd do more tutorials on clients of all skintones.  When I watch his videos' I feel like I'm watching an infomercial.


----------



## one2many

DC-Cutie said:


> I like Wayne, I just wish he'd do more tutorials on clients of all skintones. When I watch his videos' I feel like I'm watching an infomercial.


 
I like Wayne too (most of the time ).  I like how his videos are short and to the point.


----------



## klb4556

BeautyBootyBabe said:


> I don't like Pixiwoo nearly as much as I like Pixi2woo. Tanya seems to have a lot more personality in her videos versus Sam and Nic. If you're looking for straight tutorials without any hoopla, then I think pixiwoo is fine, but if you're looking for something a little more fun with some personality, Tanya is the way to go, imo!



speaking of pixi2woo, I figured I'd just ask right here because getting a reply from her probably won't work, but does anyone know where specifically in England she's from?


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

klb4556 said:


> speaking of pixi2woo, I figured I'd just ask right here because getting a reply from her probably won't work, but does anyone know where specifically in England she's from?



She has said where she and Jim live in several of her videos. I can't for the life of me remember where, though, as I'm not from the UK. It's pretty far away from London, though, because they have mentioned having to drive a while to get there.


----------



## noon

klb4556 said:


> speaking of pixi2woo, I figured I'd just ask right here because getting a reply from her probably won't work, but does anyone know where specifically in England she's from?



Norwich


----------



## ramblingdoll

What bothers me with YT really is that there are actually very few real MUA and lots of people suddenly proclaiming themselves "beauty gurus" (at 23, muahahaha!), makeup artists or beauty specialists just because they post hauls on YT, OOTD pics and because they've got tons of subscribers. Most of them lack personality, the big ones are all wearing the same boring Michael Kors rosegold watch and bangles, same hair color and same bag. YT and the fascination this thing can have on people is really strange.

My favourite is probably Lisa Eldridge. She is sweet, smiling, authentic, she's got her own style and she is a real MUA.


----------



## Tracy

Please use this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/...ou-subscribe-to-439156.html?highlight=youtube for beauty guru recommendations.  

This thread is for chat/gossip only. Thanks!


----------



## NY_Mami

Is it just me or did Michelle Phan transform into Jessica Alba????... I don't recognize her anymore...


----------



## NY_Mami

ramblingdoll said:


> *What bothers me with YT really is that there are actually very few real MUA and lots of people suddenly proclaiming themselves "beauty gurus" (at 23, muahahaha!),* makeup artists or beauty specialists just because they post hauls on YT, OOTD pics and because they've got tons of subscribers. Most of them lack personality, the big ones are all wearing the same boring Michael Kors rosegold watch and bangles, same hair color and same bag. YT and the fascination this thing can have on people is really strange.
> 
> My favourite is probably Lisa Eldridge. She is sweet, smiling, authentic, she's got her own style and she is a real MUA.


 

I agree...


----------



## QTbebe

NY_Mami said:


> Is it just me or did Michelle Phan transform into Jessica Alba????... I don't recognize her anymore...



yes, I think she is trying to look like jessica Alba, she did something to her face for sure.


----------



## jennyhill

ramblingdoll said:


> What bothers me with YT really is that there are actually very few real MUA and lots of people suddenly proclaiming themselves "beauty gurus" (at 23, muahahaha!), makeup artists or beauty specialists just because they post hauls on YT, OOTD pics and because they've got tons of subscribers. Most of them lack personality, the big ones are all wearing the same boring Michael Kors rosegold watch and bangles, same hair color and same bag. YT and the fascination this thing can have on people is really strange.
> 
> My favourite is probably Lisa Eldridge. She is sweet, smiling, authentic, she's got her own style and she is a real MUA.


Omg right?  I used to watch FleurdeForce until I realized that every video she put up was a haul.


----------



## kathyrose

NY_Mami said:


> Is it just me or did Michelle Phan transform into Jessica Alba????... I don't recognize her anymore...



LOL! I was showing my man the before and after stuff you can do with makeup and used her videos cause she's one of the ones I know that uses contacts to make the eyes look huge. I then noticed that she looks a lot different than when she first started. I think "Jessica Alba look" nails what I'm trying to pinpoint for a while now but couldn't narrow it down.


----------



## paola5215

MsWestchesterNY said:


> not a fan of michelle phan. her looks aren't good!! IMHO


couldn't agree more. She is plain, untalented, and most of her "looks" could be achieved by the average middle schooler


----------

